# Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie (suite) [Full]



## Guillaume (Oct 9, 2003)

*Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie (suite) [Full]*

Étant donnée que la taille du premier fil de discussion commençait à être passablement pesante, j'ai décidé de poursuivre les aventures de Naline, Imay, Thrin, Altran et Valishan ici.  Si vous voulez lire ce qui s'est passé auparavent, consultez ce lien

Pour pouvoir suivre plus facilement, voici les textes des derniers messages affichés par Guillaume, Gez, Julie et Urbannen.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> _[OOC : désolé pour le retard,  bon l'ordre d'initative est toujours :
> Créature 4 et 5 24
> Valishan 23
> Altran 22
> ...





			
				Julie said:
			
		

> Prenant son courage à deux mains, elle pousse sur la flèche pour ensuite la retirer de son épaule. Puis, elle charge son arbalette. Elle reste derrière le coin en attendant que la douleur s'estompe quelque peu.





			
				Gez said:
			
		

> Encouragée par cette première passe d'arme, Naline et sa renarde continue son attaque sur "le Balafré".
> Naline: serpe +0, +2 (flank), 15 sur le dé, 1 dégat encore (1 sur le dé).
> Mitaine: morsure +1, +2 (flank), 9 sur le dé, 2 dégats (2 sur le dé).
> 
> ...





			
				Urbannen said:
			
		

> _OOC: Après avoir lancé le sort, Altran s'est déplacé en I18, pas J17.
> 
> (Je voulais qu'il se protège derrière le coin pendant qu'il chargeait son arbalète.)_





			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> _[OOC : deux choses : premièrement OOOPS !     La carte corrigée est jointe à mon message.  Deuxièmement, la taille de ce thread commence à être un peu trop longue.   J'avais lu sur un FAQ que les gestionnaires d'ENWorld recommandaient de scinder les fils de discussion lorsqu'ils atteignaient 9 pages.  Après 16 pages, je crois qu'il est temps de passer à une «autre sujet».  Soyez donc à l'affut.  La suite de l'histoire devrait se trouver sur *Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie (suite)*]_


----------



## wolvie (Oct 12, 2003)

Valishan continue a tirer ses fleches sur les créatures. Afin de ne pas risquer de toucher Naline ou Mitaine, il vise Cr 4 dans le fond de la piece.


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 13, 2003)

Action 1:  Altran charge son arbalète, et puis il attend que Thrin sorte de case I17 et le couloir (changement d'initiative à 18, après Thrin).  Quand Thrin sera sorti du couloir, Altran se déplacera en L17.  Son Esquive est contre Créature 3.

Action 2:  Altran voit Créature 1.  Il se met par terre en L17 et fait feu sur Créature 1.  (Jet d'attaque 15 + 2 = 17).  Dégats 2 (2 sur le dé).  Esquive contre Créature 1.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 18, 2003)

_[OOC : Désolé du retard, j'attendais des réponses et l'avertisseur courriel m'a pas averti qu'elles avaient été affichées.  De plus, j'ai eu une semaine un peu fofolle.  Bref, voici la suite tant attendue :

Initiative :
Créature 4 et 5     24,
Valishan            23,
Altran              22,
Thrin               18,
Créatures 1 et 3    17,
Imay                12,
Naline et Mitaine    5.]
_
Les créatures près du bassin prennent le temps de recharcher leur arbalète avant de faire feu à nouveau.  Les carreaux sifflent alors qu'ils pourfendent l'air.  Valishan évite aisément le premier en pivotant sur lui-même.  Le deuxième ne lui était pas destiné.  Naline, à découvert et faisant dos à cet adversaire n'a pas vu la pointe venir.  Elle le frappe de plein fouet.  Une expression de surprise et d'incompréhension apparait sur le visage de la gnome alors qu'elle constante qu'il y a une grosse pointe de métal au centre de sa poitrine.

_[OOC : CR4 a roulé 7 ce qui est insuffisant pour toucher Valishan.  Par contre, CR5 a roulé 19.  Étant donné que Naline a 16 de CA, elle cause 7 points de dégâts.  Naline tombe à 0 pv ! Ouch !]_

Valishan riposte aussitôt.  La flèche part et siffle.  Elle frappe la créature en plein entre les deux yeux.  Elle reste immobile un instant avant de s'effondrer.

_[OOC : Valishant a roulé un coup critique : 24 sur le premier jet, 19 sur le deuxième.  Il inflige donc 13 points de dégâts à la créature (2, 6, 5). Youppi! ]_

Pendant qu'Altran charge son arme, Thrin pénètre dans la pièce.  *«Vous ne m'échapperez pas cette fois !»*, s'écrit-il la hache à la main.  Il s'élance et s'approche de ses adversaires.

Une fois l'accès libéré, son arbalète chargée, Altran entre à son tour dans la pièce et se couche par terre à l'abris derrière le tas de roche.

_[OOC : Thrin fait un double déplacement pour pouvoir atteindre Cr1 au prochain tour.  Altran est en L17 au sol.  Avec le tas de débris rocheux en N18 et les colonnes, il a un couvert de 9/10 par rapport à CR5 et CR1. Cela lui donne un bonus de +10 à la CA pour CR5 et CR1 et +4 à la CA pour CR3.]_

Le compagnon du balafré laisse tomber son arbalète et dégaine sa rapière.  Il fait de le tour de la colonne pour faire face au nain qui vient de le rejoindre.  Après deux ou trois passe, la lame de sa rapière trouve un plis dans l'armure d'écailles de Thrin.  La lame glisse sur le métal et s'enfonce dans la chair de son abdomen.

_[OOC : La créature a roulé 23, ce qui menaçait d'être un coup critique.  Heureusement pour Thrin, le critique n'a pas été confirmé.  Il écope de 4 points de dégâts.  Il tombe à 3 pv.]_

Le balafré, heureux de constater la blessure vicieuse qu'a subit Naline, décide de pousser son avantage.  Mais il est gêné par Mitaine qui défend chèrement sa compagne.  Il n'arrive donc pas à blesser la druide avec sa rapière.

Naline, pour sa part recule pour chercher sa fiole de _soins_.  Affaiblie par la blessure, elle n'arrive qu'avec difficultés à retirer la potion.  Tout lui semble lourd et sombre.  Elle a froid et sa main tremble alors qu'elle sort de petit contenant.

Tout ceci se passe à l'insu d'Imay, qui blessée, reste derrière le coin du mur un instant, pour remprendre son souffle.

_[OOC : Gez, Naline devrait normalement faire un pas de placement et boire la potion de soins.  Or, étant donné qu'elle est à 0 pv, elle est limitée à une action partielle.  Elle pouvait faire un pas de placement et sortir la fiole, mais pas la boire. Ce sera au début de son prochain round]_


----------



## Julie (Oct 18, 2003)

Imay se déplace en K17 pour tirer sur la créature 3 (3+3-4=2), mais la manque royalement.


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 18, 2003)

Révision de l'action d'Altran:

Toujour couché au sol et voyant que Créature 1 est demi-cachée de lui à cause d'une colonne et de son compagnon le nain, Altran décide de viser sur Créature 3, qui est plus accessible.  Jet d'attaque 15 + 2 - 4 (pour tirer au mileu d'un combat) = 13.  2 dégats.  Esquive contre Cr. 3.

Après avoir tiré, Altran recharge son arbalète.


----------



## Gez (Oct 19, 2003)

Mitaine, furieuse, attaque férocement le balafré (19 sur le dé, 4 dégats!).

Quand à Naline, elle se déplace encore faiblement d'une case vers Valishan (en S16) et boit sa potion.


----------



## wolvie (Oct 19, 2003)

Valishan tire maintenant sur Cr 5.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 20, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiative : 
Créature 5 24,
Valishan 23,
Thrin 18,
Altran 18,
Créatures 1 et 3 17,
Imay 12,
Naline et Mitaine 5,
Créature 6  4.]
_
La créature qui reste au fond de la salle continue de tirer sur Naline.  Heureusement, sa flèche tombe court  résonnant sur la roche du plancher. Elle se met ensuite à l'abri derrière la colonne.

Valishan riposte à la créature solitaire.  Le tire est difficile avec la colonne, mais l'oeil percent de l'elfe parvient à distinguer une partie exposée de l'ennemi.  Il vise et décoche sa flèche qui s'enfonce cruellement dans la chair de l'humanoïde.  C'est avec satisfaction que Valishan entend un profond cri de douleur.

Thrin pour sa part contourne la colonne pour qu'elle ne soit pas dans son chemin.  Agrippant sa hache à deux mains, il s'élance sur son ennemi.  Affaibli et blessé, celui-ci n'arrive pas à éviter les coups du nain.  D'un coup de hache, Thrin écarte la rapière, pivote sur lui-même et porte un coup à l'abdomen.  Un sang pratiquement noir gicle.  La créature s'effondre, en état de choc.  Elle n'en a plus pour longtemps à vivre.

Altran concentre son tire sur le balafré.  Mitaine est dans le chemin, il vise donc haut question d'éviter la renarde.  Malheureusement, il vise trop haut.  Le carreau frôle la tête du balafré et se perd dans le fond de la salle.

Encerclé, la majeure partie de ses compagnons décimés ou blessés, le balafré jette tout le poid de son désespoir sur Mitaine.  Son coup porte et la rapière s'enfonce dans le garrot de la renarde.  La pauvre essaie de crier sa douleur mais son larynx est totalement déchiquetté par la lame.  Seul un jet de sang s'écoule de sa geule.  Elle titube un instant, essayant de s'échapper de la source de la douleur, mais ses forces la quitte et elle s'effondre sur le sol, immobile.

_[OOC : le coup de rapière a durement touché Mitaine, faisant 4 points de dégâts.  Mitaine tombe à -1 pv]_

Au même moment, Imay s'engage dans le corridor.  Elle décoche son carreau d'arbalète, mais malheureusement celui-ci porte trop loin allant s'écraser sur le plancher quelque part dans le fond de la salle.

Naline voyant que Mitaine a été grièvement blessée, se précipite aussi rapidement qu'elle peut à son secours.  Se tenant bien loin du balafré, elle s'approche péniblement de sa compagne, la potion à la main prète à la lui faire boire.

C'est à ce moment qu'Imay entend un bruit de pas venant du couloir derrière elle.  On dirait que des renforts s'enviennent.

_[OOC : Un adversaire blessé, deux autres en bonne santé.
Altran 4 pv,
Valishan 10 pv,
Naline 7 pv,
Imay 4 pv,
Thrin 3 pv,
Mitaine -1 pv.
  Également Naline est en O16, contrairement à ce qui est indiqué sur la carte ci-jointe]_


----------



## Julie (Oct 20, 2003)

Au son des pas, Imay dépose son arbalète, puis sort discrètement son épée courte. Elle se colle contre le mur et tente de fondre dans l'obscurité. Elle attend patiamment l'arrivée de la créature en i17. Lorsque la créature pénètre dans cette case, Imay attaque. _[OOC : discrétion 13+7=20; attaque 4+1=5]_


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 20, 2003)

Pensant maintenant que sa position au sol lui rend plus vulnérable que protegé, Altran se met debout et tire sur le balafré.  (Jet d'attaque 9 + 2 = 11, 1 dégat)


----------



## Gez (Oct 21, 2003)

> Naline se place derrière la colonne pour boir la potion qu'elle a finalement réussi à sortir de son sac. Elle l'avale cul-sec. Ses effets, ne prennent pas de temps à se faire sentir. Ses blessures se referment et la faiblesse qui l'habitait disparait en un tour de main.




En fait, si possible, non... Agissant après Cr3, elle assiste à son attaque contre Mitaine. Avec un cri d'horreur, elle se dirige vers sa compagne blessée (R16-Q15-P15-O16), pour lui faire boire la potion à sa bestiole. Après tout, elle-même, elle tient encore debout.

Si on ne peut pas changer ça, elle charge avec furie l'odieux balafré, arrivant en Q16. Attaque 19 (17, +2 charge, -1 force, 1 taille), dégat 3 (4, -1 taille).


----------



## Gez (Oct 24, 2003)

Pendant les trois jours d'arrêt temporel, j'ai tué tous les méchants et soigné tout le monde.

Nan, je blague. C'est juste dans l'espoir de faire fonctionner le système d'abonnement aux discussions. (Subscribe to thread.) Afin d'avoir... La suite!


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 25, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiative : 
Créature 5 24,
Valishan 23,
Thrin 18,
Altran 18,
Créatures 3 17,
Imay 12,
Naline et Mitaine 5,
Créature 6  4.]
_
La créature au fond de la salle recharge sont arbalète et décoche un tire vers Valishan.  Il évite aisément le missile qui va rejoindre les autre derrière lui.

Le danger pour l'instant écarté décoche à son tour une flèche vers son agresseur.  Caché derrière la colonne, la créature est difficile à voir.  Mais l'oeil toujours perçant de Valishan réussit à trouver une faille dans les défenses de son adversaire.  La flèche siffle dans les airs et touche sa cible.  Un grognement se fait entendre suivit du bruit sourd d'un corps qui tombe au sol.

_[OOC : jet d'attaque 17, dégâts 4]_

Thrin voyant que Naline était en difficulté se porte à son secours.  Sa hache s'abbat sur le balafré d'un coup foudroyant.  La créature tombe au sol, décapitée.

_[OOC : jet d'attaque 18, dégâts 9]_

Altran voyant sa cible éliminé par le nain, retient son tir, prêt à décocher un carreau si le besoin s'en faisait sentir.

Naline, se penche alors sur Mitaine pour lui administrer la potion.  En un instant, la renarde est à nouveau sur ses pattes, les blessures ayant disparus.

Pendant ce temps, la saltimbanque est aux aguets attendant patiemment l'arrivée des renforts et protégeant les arrières de ses compagnons.  Elle se fond dans l'ombre et disparait pratiquement du regards.  Alors qu'une créature tourne le coin, elle abat son arme.  Surprise la créature réussi avec difficulté à bloquer les coups d'Imay et riposte.  Déséquilibrée, elle n'arrive pas à frapper la petite gnome.

Altran, averti de l'arrivée de renforts derrière par les bruits de combats, se retourne et décoche un tir.  Son carreau frappe les renforts de plein fouet.  La créature émet un grognement de rage et pousse son attaque.

_[OOC : Jet d'attaque 20, dégâts 4.  Avec les actions préparées, l'ordre d'initiative à changé.  Pour le prochain round, ce sera :
Valishan 23,
Thrin 18,
Créatures 3 17,
Naline et Mitaine 5,
Imay 5,
Altran 4,
Créature 6  4.]
_


----------



## Gez (Oct 26, 2003)

Une petite carte, peut-être?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 27, 2003)

Voici mon quatrième essai d'afficher cette @¢$%/*** carte !


----------



## Julie (Oct 27, 2003)

Frustré d'avoir manqué sa cible, Imay abbat son épée courte de toutes ses forces sur la créature _[OOC: attaque : 18+1=19; dégâts : 6]_

*"Retournes d'où tu viens, vile créature !"*


----------



## wolvie (Oct 29, 2003)

Valishan va au niveau de Naline et lui donne sa potions de soins si elle en a besoin (je pense que c'est le cas).


----------



## Gez (Oct 31, 2003)

_*Glou, glou, glou*_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 31, 2003)

_[OOC : Initiative :
Valishan 23,
Thrin 18,
Créatures 7 9,
Naline et Mitaine 5,
Imay 5,
Altran 4,
Créature 6  4.]
_
Valishan voyant que Naline a besoin d'un coup de main s'approche d'elle et lui tend sa potion de soin.  Elle saisi la fiole et l'avale goluement.

_[OOC : Naline gagne 7 pv]_

Alors qu'elle termine sa dernière gorgée, un sons atteint son ouie fine.  Elle aurait jurée avoir entendu des bruits de bottes dans le couloir que vient de quitter Valishan.

Pendant, ce temps, Thrin s'approche d'Imay pour lui donner un coup de main. Mais ne voulant pas bloquer le tir d'Altran, il attends que celui-ci ait fini de tirer avant de poursuivre.

Soudainement, dans l'ouverture du couloir apparait une craéture vêtue d'un manteau de fourrure de loup et arborant un masque en céramique à l'image d'un loup.  Elle est armée d'une rapière.  Elle hésite un moment dans l'arche avant de faire demi-tour et fuir dans le corridor.

Imay, ignorant la venue d'une autre créature continue ses attaques sur les refort venus de l'arrière.  Ses attaques sont insistantes et précises si bien qu'au bout d'un moment, la créature pousse un cri de douleur.  Les genoux fléchissent sous la meurtrisure, mais l'adversaire se redresse, un feu meurtrier dans ses yeux noirs.

Altran, ayant pris un instant pour recharger son arbalète tire un carreau qui atteint la créature en pleine poitrine.  Sous le choc de l'impact, la créature est propulsée contre le mur du tunnel.  Elle s'écroule au pied du mur comme un pantin dont on a coupé les ficelles et reste immobile.

_[OOC : Actions ?]_


----------



## wolvie (Oct 31, 2003)

Valishan part à la poursuite de la créature qui est apparu dans le couloir. Si c'est possible, il va juste jusqu'a l'entrée du couloir et lui tire dessus.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 31, 2003)

Rapide comme l'éclair, Valishan se précipite à l'entrée du couloir.  Il décoche un tire à la volée qui abat d'un coup la créature.

_[coup critique : 23 confirmé par 13, dégâts 13]_

Le silence se fait dans la salle, seul les respirations haletante des combatants encore vivants se fait entendre.  Les cinq compagnons semble avoir réussi à maîtriser les premières défenses de Jazdirune.  Que vont-ils faire maintenant ?


----------



## wolvie (Nov 2, 2003)

Valishan, après avoir vérifié que ses camarades allait bien, fouille les corps des créatures (comme tout aventurier qui se respecte  ). Il cherche surtout des choses qui pourrait s'averer utile (plan,clé) mais recupere egalement les possessions bassement matèrielle de celles ci. (faut bien manger)


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2003)

Imay fouille le corps de la créature devant elle. _[OOC: jet de fouille 2+5=7]_ Ensuite elle examine le bassin d'eau au fond de la salle _[OOC: jet de fouille 13+5=18]_


----------



## wolvie (Nov 3, 2003)

Si Valishan voit que Imay se dirige vers le fond de la salle, il l'accompagne au cas où il y aurait d'autre créatures dans les couloirs.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2003)

Valishan fait rapidement le tour des quatre créatures abattues dans la salle.  Elle n'ont avec elles que quelques carreaux, une arbalète légère, une rapière.  Sur les deux créatures au fond de la salle, près du bassin, il trouve également deux pierres à tonnerre.

Imay, quant à elle trouve sur la créature à ses pieds : une arablète légère et quelques carreaux, une rapière, une cape noire et une clé sur une petite chaîne en argent.

Le bassin contient de l'eau.  Elle semble propre et claire.


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2003)

Imay prend la clé et l'examine. *"Regardez, j'ai trouvé une petite clé en argent. Elle ouvre peut-être la porte d'une cellule. À moins que ça ne vous déragne, je garderai la clé sur moi."* Ensuite, elle met la clé autour de son cou. Elle ramasse suffisemment de carreaux pour remplir son carquois (le remettre à 20). Avant d'aller voir le bassin elle ramasse son arbalette.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2003)

La traversée entre l'Altamante et l'Erdeven ne fut pas de tout repos.  Tempêtes, pirates, monstres, on aurait dit qu'Avméa lui-même s'opposait à la venu de Diero en Erdeven.  Malgré tout, le navire avait finit par accoster à Jouvenceau par un magnifique matin de printemps.

Tel qu'ils l'avaient promis à Elthésar, les moines flaviens qui avaient facilité la fuite de Diero, l'avaient ensuite mené jusqu'au monastère reculé de St-Jehovan près du col des Aiguilles-Noires.  Ce petit monastère perché dans les hauteurs, dans les forêts glacées de conifères, semblait bien morne aux yeux de ce jeune homme venu des terres australes.  Néanmoins, l'acceuil fut cordial et Diero découvrit rapidement la merveilleuse bibliothèque.

Les années qui suivirent furent marquées par la poursuite de ses études et la prise de ses voeux au sein de l'ordre brancisois.  Il développat un fort intérêt pour l'historique théologien de l'Église de Ladisalo.  L'éloignement du Saint-Siège avait parmi au moine de St-Jehovan de conserver plusieurs manuscrits qui en d'autre lieux auraient été mis à l'index ou tout simplement détruits.  Rapidement, le codex de Diero était devenu volumineux touchant à divers élément de philosophie, d'évangélisme, de théologie.  Il se rendit compte que plusieurs écrits qui avaient été considérés comme des bijoux de la pensée grégorienne il y a quelques centaines d'années étaient aujourd'hui considérées par le Saint-Siège et par l'Inquisition comme hérésie et anathème.

Malgré ces découvertes, la bibliothèque de St-Jehovan ne pouvait répondre à toutes ces questions.  De plus, les dernières paroles de son tuteur le hantaient.  Il se sentait prendre racine dans les murs froids cloîtrés du monastère.  Ayant prononcé voeux d'obéissance, il ne pouvait cependant quitter son refuge sans permission.  De plus, la guerre civile qui avait éclaté entre les partisants du prince Philippe et ceux du prince Auguste rendaient les route incertaines.

Après plusieurs semaines de pétitions au près de l'Abbé Marian et plusieurs nuits de prière, Diero reçut la permission d'aller poursuivre ses recherches au monastère de Saint-Étienne-des-Roses dans la petite ville de Chaudière.  Ce n'était pas la bibliothèque de l'université de Privas, mais cette nouvelle excitait le jeune prêtre.  En effet, Saint-Étienne-des-Roses avait été fondé, il y a une vingtaine d'année, par un moine qui avait écrit plusieurs traité comparatifs sur la pensé théologique actuelle et les écrits anté-évangéliques des disciples d'Avméa.

Diero était arrivée à Chaudière avec l'automne.  La ville était déjà en désaroi avec la disparition de six personnes.  Cette tragédie allait demeurer une source constante d'agacement au cours des prochains mois alors que la liste des disparus s'allonge et que les bourgeois de Chaudière s'impatiente.

En fin d'avant-midi, le 5e jour du Frimaire 1214, nous trouvons Diero endormi à son pupitre dans la bibliothèque du monastère, les lectures de la nuit dernière l'ayant épuisé.  Le jeune acolyte Nathaniel, avec qui il partage sa cellule, vient le réveillé.

«Frère Diero, réveillez-vous !, dit-Nathaniel en secouant doucement Diero.  Réveillez-vous, les grégoriens sont passés aux actes la nuit dernière ! Un des leurs aurait été attaqués rue de la Lanterne et mère Urikas aurait décidé d'engager des mercenaires.  Il ont trouver l'accès à Jazdirune.  Vous vous rendez-compte, Jazdirune la magnifique, Jazdirune la maudite... L'accès était chez un serrurier rue des Cendres.  Le serrurier aurait été arrêté.  Il paraît que les grégoriens compte le soumettre à la Question d'ici la fin de la journée !»


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 4, 2003)

(OOC:  Ça c'est une intro. J'en suis bouche bée. Ok, c'est parti!)

Légèrement hébété, étant donné son réveil brutal, Diero a fort à faire pour calmer le pauvre Nathaniel. Pendant, qu'il essaie de saisir ce que le jeune acolyte tente de lui expliquer, il ne peut s'empêcher de penser que si les grégoriens s'en mêlent, il est bien possible que l'Inquisition ne tardera pas à plonger son nez et ses griffes dans cette affaire. Ce qui implique qu'il y aura encore des innocents qui seront accusés de crimes qu'ils n'auront pas commis. Diero décide à contre-coeur que la Passion de St-Grégoire peut bien attendre quelques jours et après un déjeuner rythmé au son des lectures des écrits de St-Brancis, il sort dans cette triste ville de pierre noire. En route, il se dit que puisque les grégoriens ne le connaissent pas vraiment, ni l'Inquisition pour ainsi dire, il serait peut-être intéressant de rendre visite à la prêtresse Jenya. "Les grégoriens m'en apprendront bien davantage sur leur investigation et leurs intentions", se dit-il à mi-voix. "Mais avant, je dois me faire ma propre idée".

Il se dirige donc vers la rue de la Lanterne, selon les indications de Nathaniel. En route, il en profite pour tenter d'obtenir de l'information auprès de badauds sur les événements de la nuit précédente ainsi que sur l'identité et les activités du serrurier [jet de renseignements = 18+2=20]. Sur les lieux de l'agression, il s'applique à inspecter les lieux. Il fouille afin de trouver tout indice valable... objet échappé, morceau de tissu, etc... [jet de fouille =19+2=21] (OOC: je suppose que Diero ne sait pas que les attaquants étaient des gardes à la solde des Arlequins. J'ai lu en partie vos aventures...). Il observe aussi attentivement les alentours. [jets de détection= 4+2=6 et de perception auditive =19+2=21]. Il envoie aussi Silence en vol de reconnaissance [jets de détection =11+6=17 et de perception auditive = 7+14=21]. "Peut-être l'endroit de l'attaque n'était pas fortuit et peut révéler des indices qui pourront me renseigner sur les assaillants", pensa-t-il. "Des indices que les grégoriens auraient pu oublier..."

Lorsque sa fouille est terminée, Diero se dirige ensuite rue des Cendres afin d'inspecter les alentours de l'appartement du serrurier.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 4, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> "...Un des leurs aurait été attaqués rue de la Lanterne et mère Urikas aurait décidé d'engager des mercenaires..."





[OOC: Juste pour confirmer: Est-ce mère Urikas ou prêtresse Jenya?]


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> [OOC: Juste pour confirmer: Est-ce mère Urikas ou prêtresse Jenya?]




_[OOC : C'est une et même personne.  Le nom complet de l'abesse par intérim de l'église St-Grégorio-de-la-Passion est Jenya Urikas. ]_


----------



## Gez (Nov 4, 2003)

Choquée par la violence du combat et la peur rétroactive pour elle et sa fidèle amie velue, Naline part s'assoir sur un tas de cailloux pour méditer, en caressant nerveusement Mitaine.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 6, 2003)

Valishan poursuit la fouille des trois autres créatures dans la salle des lumières.  Alors que les torches virvoltes un peu partout dans la salle, il trouve la même chose sur chaque créature soit : une arbalète légère avec quelques carreaux, une rapière et un manteau noir.   C'est sur les deux créatures au fond de la salle qu'il trouve quelque chose d'intéressant cependant : deux pierres à tonnère.

Pendant, ce temps, la fouille de la fontaine au fond de la salle par Imay ne révèle pas grand chose.  L'eau semble propre et claire.  Le fond du bassin est vide. [OOC : Non, il n'y a pas de pièces. ]

**********************

La pluie tombe  toujours sur la ville et c'est une journée misérable.  Diero se rend rue de la Lanterne en passant par la section Nord de la ville.  C'est un détour, mais cela lui permet de rencontrer quelques badauds et de passer près du monastère grégoriens.  Les quelques badauds qui consentent à lui parler ne lui disent pas grand chose.  Le serrurier, un certain Keygan Ghelves a bonne réputation.  C'est le meilleur serrurier en ville et il est connu pour la qualité de son travail.  Il est dit que seul les voleurs très habiles ou les mages peuvent forcer ses serrures.  Il a pignon sur rue des Cendres dans la section Sud de la ville.

Arrivé rue de la Lanterne, Diero se met à chercher l'endroit où le moine a été attaqué.  Il faut dire que les dires du jeune Nathaniel n'étaient pas particulièrement précis à ce sujet.  Après quelques minutes à chercher, Diero tombe sur quelque taches de sang à l'entrée d'une ruelle.  À l'intérieur, il en trouve plusieurs autres.  Il pense avoir trouvé l'endroit.

Ses fouilles sont cependant peu concluantes.  À travers le rebus et les débris, il trouve rien de bien passionnant, rien qui ne lui semble être un indice intéressant si ce n'est qu'un peu de maquillage blanc et noir sur un mur.  Par contre, aux yeux de Diero, le moine était chanceux.  Si quelqu'un n'était pas passé par là au bon moment, il est certain que personne n'aurait pu lui porter secours.  L'endroit est sombre, même en plein jour et suffisamment éloigné pour être à l'écart des regards directs des passants.

Le brancisois se rend ensuite rue des Cendres pour examiner le magasin du serrurier.  La petite maison présente une demi-tourelle en facade.  Au rez-de-chaussé, elle sert de présentoir pour les produits de M. Ghelves.  Par contre, malgré l'heure tardive, les serrures n'ont pas été mis en places et le présentoir est vide.  Les vollets de la résidence sont fermés et aucune lumière n'en filtre.

Alors qu'il examine les allentour, une vieille dame sort de la boutique et s'approche.  «Vous avez perdu quelque chose, mon frère ?»


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 6, 2003)

Après un cours vol de reconnaissance infructueux, Silence revient se poser sur l'épaule de Diero. S'il  n'était de leur lien empathique, Diero n'aurait jamais pu sentir la présence de la chouette avant qu'elle ne se soit posée. « Tu portes bien ton nom, chère amie. Regarde. Ce moine était bien sous la protection d’Avméa. Si ce n’eut été des gens qui lui ont porté secours, il y serait resté. Et ce maquillage… Ce pourrait être n’importe quoi… Pour l’instant, va survoler le monastère de Saint-Grégorio-de-la Passion et tente d’observer ce qui s’y passe. Il faut que je sache quand le serrurier Ghelves sera soumis à la Question. Va et fais-toi discrète! »

La chouette disparut bientôt au-dessus des toits. « Dans quoi les grégoriens ont bien pu mettre leur nez pour qu’un des leurs soit sauvagement attaqué? », pensa Diero. « Pour l’instant, cette ruelle ne m’en apprendra pas plus. »

Diero se mit en donc route vers la demeure du serrurier Ghelves. En chemin, il tenta de fouiller dans le souvenir de ses lectures pour retrouver toute bribe d’information concernant la cité de Jazdirune. _[OOC : Je ne sais pas si c’est applicable, mais j’essaie un jet de connaissances (mystères) = 18+6 = 24 et un jet de connaissances religion = 13+6=19_].

À partir des indications des badauds, Diero retrouva sans trop de peine la demeure du serrurier. Aucune activité ne semblait parvenir de l’intérieur et il apparaissait que la boutique de serrures n’avait pas été ouverte cette journée là. « Inspectons d’abord les alentours » se dit-il. Après quelques instants, une vieille dame, qui l’avait probablement vu rôder autour de la demeure, apparut sur le seuil de la porte et l’interpella en lui demande s’il avait perdu quelque chose.

« Je ne suis pas de cette ville et on m’a dit que le serrurier Ghelves est le meilleur serrurier de la région », improvisa Diero. « J’ai besoin d’une serrure fiable pour cadenasser un livre précieux » poursuivit-il. _[OOC: Jet de bluff (si nécessaire) = 11+2=13]_. « Est-ce que M. Ghelves est ici? Il semble que son commerce soit fermé aujourd’hui. ». Tout en parlant Diero jette un coup d’œil dans la maison _[Jet de détection = 2+2=4]_ et tente de se faire une idée sur l’identité de la dame. _ [Jet de psychologie =7+2=9] [OOC : Si Diero voit que cette rencontre ne révèlera rien d’intéressant, il s’empresse d’y couper court, en disant qu’il reviendra une autre fois, afin d’être au Monastère de St-Grégorio-de-la-Passion pour le questionnement du serrurier.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 6, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Diero se mit en donc route vers la demeure du serrurier Ghelves. En chemin, il tenta de fouiller dans le souvenir de ses lectures pour retrouver toute bribe d’information concernant la cité de Jazdirune. _[OOC : Je ne sais pas si c’est applicable, mais j’essaie un jet de connaissances (mystères) = 18+6 = 24 et un jet de connaissances religion = 13+6=19_].




Diero se souvient d'avoir lu quelque part que Jazdirune avait été fondé aux alentour de Chaudière.  C'était un endroit réputé pour la qualité des objets merveilleux qu'elle produisait.  La magie profane y avait quelque chose à voir dans l'histoire.



			
				Gith Galath said:
			
		

> « Je ne suis pas de cette ville et on m’a dit que le serrurier Ghelves est le meilleur serrurier de la région », improvisa Diero. « J’ai besoin d’une serrure fiable pour cadenasser un livre précieux » poursuivit-il. _[OOC: Jet de bluff (si nécessaire) = 11+2=13]_. « Est-ce que M. Ghelves est ici? Il semble que son commerce soit fermé aujourd’hui. ». Tout en parlant Diero jette un coup d’œil dans la maison _[Jet de détection = 2+2=4]_ et tente de se faire une idée sur l’identité de la dame. _ [Jet de psychologie =7+2=9] [OOC : Si Diero voit que cette rencontre ne révèlera rien d’intéressant, il s’empresse d’y couper court, en disant qu’il reviendra une autre fois, afin d’être au Monastère de St-Grégorio-de-la-Passion pour le questionnement du serrurier.]_




«Je suis désolé, M. Ghelves n'est pas là.  Il a été arrêté ce matin. Je suis sa voisine.  Il m'a demandé de surveiller la maison en son absence,» répond la dame en fermant la porte derrière elle.  «C'est l'Église qui vous envoie pour cette serrure ? De toutes façons, je ne peux pas y faire grand chose, je ne saurais pas reconnaître une serrure d'une clé si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...  Mais j'y pense, si c'est l'Église qui vous envoie vous savez peut-être ce qu'on reproche au vieux Ghelves.  C'est un garde de la ville qui est venu me porter le message me demandant de surveiller sa maison.  Il n'ont rien voulu me dire et Keygan était pour le moins vague dans sa lettre, c'est bizarre, lui qui est toujours si pointilleux et il y a cette histoire de garder la porte ouverte... Je n'y comprend rien.»

Pendant que la vieille dame lui répond, les indications que Diero obtient de Silence est que c'est le calme le plus plat au monastère.  Les grégoriens semblent vaquer à leurs occupations habituelles.  C'est quand même difficile de comprendre ce qu'elle observe étant donnée que son attention est constamment distraite par les écureuils et les souris qui se promènent dans le cloître.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 7, 2003)

> «... Mais j'y pense, si c'est l'Église qui vous envoie vous savez peut-être ce qu'on reproche au vieux Ghelves. C'est un garde de la ville qui est venu me porter le message me demandant de surveiller sa maison. Il n'ont rien voulu me dire et Keygan était pour le moins vague dans sa lettre, c'est bizarre, lui qui est toujours si pointilleux et il y a cette histoire de garder la porte ouverte... Je n'y comprend rien.»




"Je ne suis pas un envoyé de l'Église ma fille. Votre perspicacité vous a fait reconnaître en moi quelqu'un de la Foi, vous avez raison, mais je suis l'hôte du monastère de Saint-Étienne-des-Roses et on n'y a amené aucun prisonnier. Je pourrais toutefois me renseigner auprès des autorités religieuses de la ville pour savoir ce qu'il est advenu de M. Ghelves et ce dont on l'accuse. Pourriez-vous simplement me dire où il a été amené?" demanda Diero. "Peut-être aussi pourrais-je vous aider davantage si vous me montriez la lettre de M. Ghelves?" tenta-t-il.  _[Jet de diplomacie = 20+5=25]_


----------



## wolvie (Nov 7, 2003)

_[ooc: Excuse moi mais c'est quoi des pierres à tonnerre?]_


----------



## wolvie (Nov 7, 2003)

Valishan se retourne vers ses compagnons : "Bien, que faisons nous maintenant. Nous ferions mieux de bouger car le bruit de la bataillle risque d'attirer ici d'autes créatures."


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 7, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> "Je ne suis pas un envoyé de l'Église ma fille. Votre perspicacité vous a fait reconnaître en moi quelqu'un de la Foi, vous avez raison, mais je suis l'hôte du monastère de Saint-Étienne-des-Roses et on n'y a amené aucun prisonnier. Je pourrais toutefois me renseigner auprès des autorités religieuses de la ville pour savoir ce qu'il est advenu de M. Ghelves et ce dont on l'accuse. Pourriez-vous simplement me dire où il a été amené?" demanda Diero. "Peut-être aussi pourrais-je vous aider davantage si vous me montriez la lettre de M. Ghelves?" tenta-t-il.  _[Jet de diplomacie = 20+5=25]_




"Certainement, mon frère.  Je l'ai justement avec moi"  La dame tend à Diero un bout de parchemin.  Le mot est écrit avec une encre noire avec une calligraphie posée.  Les phrases sont courtes et vagues.  La lettre parle effectivement d'une arrestation sans en spécifier la cause.  Le sceau qui scellait la note est fait de cire rouge et c'est le sceau de la ville et non celui d'un membre de l'Église.

"Pour ce qui est de l'endroit où il a été amené, je présume qu'il est à l'Hôtel de la Garde ? Vous en doutez, mon frère ?" demande-t-elle inquiète.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 7, 2003)

> "Pour ce qui est de l'endroit où il a été amené, je présume qu'il est à l'Hôtel de la Garde ? Vous en doutez, mon frère ?" demande-t-elle inquiète.




"Enfin, non, mais je ne suis simplement pas certain sur quelle rue se trouve l'Hôtel de la Garde..." cafouille Diero. "Mais vous m'avez demandé si, étant membre de l'Église, je pouvais en savoir plus sur l'arrestation de M. Ghelves. J'ai pensé que vous sous-entendiez que M. Ghelves avait été emmené ailleurs qu'à l'Hôtel de la Garde ou par des membres de l'Église. Vous n'avez donc pas assisté à son arrestation?"

Diero se risqua à tenter d'en savoir plus sur l'allusion de la dame concernant la porte de la demeure de M. Ghelves. "Je ne vois pas dans la lettre d'indications que la porte de la demeure de M. Ghelves doive rester ouverte. Est-ce le garde qui vous a fait cette requête? Vous a-t-il dit pourquoi? Est-ce que des gens sont venus et ont pénétré dans la maison ou la boutique après l'arrestation de M. Ghelves?"

Mentalement, Diero demande à Silence de survoler l'Hôtel de la Garde et d'observer ce qui s'y passe.


----------



## Gez (Nov 8, 2003)

[ooc: Excuse moi mais c'est quoi des pierres à tonnerre?]

Thunderstone, je suppose.

SRD:
Thunderstone: You can throw this stone as a ranged attack with a range increment of 20 feet. When it strikes a hard surface (or is struck hard), it creates a deafening bang that is treated as a sonic attack. Each creature within a 10-foot-radius spread must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be deafened for 1 hour. A deafened creature, in addition to the obvious effects, takes a –4 penalty on initiative and has a 20% chance to miscast and lose any spell with a verbal component that it tries to cast.
Since you don’t need to hit a specific target, you can simply aim at a particular 5-foot square. Treat the target square as AC 5.


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 8, 2003)

Altran retrouve sa lanterne et fait aussi une inspection de la salle.  Il remplace les deux carreaux qu'il a utilisés avec ceux des créatures.  Il regarde avec émerveillement les murales sur les murs de la salle.  

«*Valishan, où suggères-tu que nous allions pour éviter les créatures?  Devrions-nous retourner au tunnel qui menait de la première salle, ou essayons-nous une des portes que nous trouvons ice?*»


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2003)

En passant devant le corridor, Imay remarque une autre créature morte (Cr7; jet de détection: 20+6=26) qui semble légèrement différente des autres. *"Hey. Est-ce que cette créature a été fouillée,"* demande-t-elle en pointant la créature dans le corridor.


----------



## Gez (Nov 8, 2003)

Naline sort finalement de sa contemplation et de ses réflexions. Elle part ramasser sa lanterne et vérifier qu'il ne lui manque rien, puis déclare:

*« Cette zone est un véritable labyrinthe. Avant d'aller plus loin, il serait bon d'établir une carte. Quelqu'un à du parchemin, de l'encre, et une plume ? Sinon on pourrait profiter de ce que nous ne soyons pas très loin de la sortie pour aller en emprunter à Keygan. On a des cordes pour mesurer la taille des pièces, ce ne devrait donc pas être très dur. Et puis, il nous faut du repos pour continuer, je ne suis pas en état de me battre à nouveau. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 10, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> "Enfin, non, mais je ne suis simplement pas certain sur quelle rue se trouve l'Hôtel de la Garde..." cafouille Diero. "Mais vous m'avez demandé si, étant membre de l'Église, je pouvais en savoir plus sur l'arrestation de M. Ghelves. J'ai pensé que vous sous-entendiez que M. Ghelves avait été emmené ailleurs qu'à l'Hôtel de la Garde ou par des membres de l'Église. Vous n'avez donc pas assisté à son arrestation?"
> 
> Diero se risqua à tenter d'en savoir plus sur l'allusion de la dame concernant la porte de la demeure de M. Ghelves. "Je ne vois pas dans la lettre d'indications que la porte de la demeure de M. Ghelves doive rester ouverte. Est-ce le garde qui vous a fait cette requête? Vous a-t-il dit pourquoi? Est-ce que des gens sont venus et ont pénétré dans la maison ou la boutique après l'arrestation de M. Ghelves?"
> 
> Mentalement, Diero demande à Silence de survoler l'Hôtel de la Garde et d'observer ce qui s'y passe.




«Non, mon frère, je n'ai pas assisté à l'arrestation en tant que tel.  En début de journée, M. Ghelves a reçu la visite de cinq clients.  Il sont entrés dans sa boutique et en sont ressortis quelques minutes.  Sur l'heure du dîner, les cinq clients sont revenus et ils sont entrés chez M. Ghelves.  Quelques minutes plus tard, M. Ghelves a quitté.  Puisq, il y a environ une heure, un sergent de la Garde est venu me porter la lettre avec les clés de la maison.  Le sergent m'a dit que le vieux Ghelves m'avait fait porter ce mot en me demandant de garder un oeil sur la maison en son absence.  Le sergent me disait également que des gens envoyés par l'Église allaient avoir besoin d'avoir accès à la maison au cours des prochain jours.  C'est pourquoi je devais garder la prote avant débarrée.  Je lui ai mentionné que ce n'était pas sécuritaire pour les biens de M. Ghelves.  Il m'a dit que j'avais bien raison et de faire comme bon il me semblerait, mais que les envoyés de l'Église devaient obtenir l'accès à la maison.  Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que les cinq clients qui sont entrés en sont jamais ressortis.  Après la visite du sergent, j'ai décidé d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil.  J'ai fait le tour de la maison et je ne les ai pas vu.  Ils se sont envolés.»

Pendant que la vieille lui compte son histoire, Diero reçoit également les impressions de Silence.  La chouette survole gracieusement l'Hôtel de la Garde, dans la section Nord de la ville.  C'est un grand édifice en pierre avec une petite court d'arme en arrière.   Les choses semble paisibles et normales.  Il y a quelques hommes d'armes qui pratiquent leur escrime et d'autres qui s'affairent à entretenir du matériel.  Aucun signe d'activité qui sort de l'ordinaire.  Par contre, Silence ne peut apercevoir les prisonniers, puisqu'ils se trouvent à l'intérieur de l'édifice.

*********************************

Altran dans sa contemplation des murales remarques qu'elle dépeignent toutes des scènes joyeuses de gnomes chantants, dansant et participant à des jeux.  Ce serait de magnifiques murales si le temps n'avait pas fait son effet.  La peinture a perdu énormément de son lustre et elle lève à plusieurs endroits.

[OOC : Au groupe dans Jazdirune, je vous rappelle qu'avant que vous n'empruntiez l'escalier, Keygan vous avait remis une carte.  Vous pouvez la trouver ici.  À ma connaissance, c'est Thrin qui a la carte, mais je pourrais me tromper.  Parlant de Thrin, quelqu'un a entendus parler de dalshim récemment ?

Julie, est-ce qu'Imay s'approche de la créature dans le couloir ou attend-t-elle d'avoir une réponse à sa question ?

Il reste deux créatures qui n'ont pas été fouillées, celle de la deuxième salle, près de la porte en forme d'engrennage (CR2) et celle dans le corridor, portant une peau et un masque de loup (CR7).]


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 10, 2003)

"Pourquoi Ghelves a-t-il été arrêté?" s'interrogea mentalement Diero. Il se rappela alors que l'acolyte Nathaniel lui avait mentionné que les mercenaires avaient trouvé l'accès à Jazdirune dans la maison de Ghelves. "Les grégoriens ont dû l'arrêter pour éviter qu'il ébruite la découverte. Mais que veulent-ils faire de lui? Pourquoi le soumettre à la Question?" _[OOC: Je suppose que Diero sait ce qu'est la Question, mais qu'est-ce au juste Guillaume? Est-ce que c'est en fait le nom de l'interrogatoire de l'Inquisition?]_

Diero était tiraillé entre son désir d'en savoir plus sur l'accès à Jazdirune et le sort de Ghelves. "De toute manière", pensa-t-il, "je ne pourrais m'aventurer seul dans la cité de Jazdirune. Qui sait quelles forces de Délénor ont pu y prendre résidence depuis sa chute. Il faut donc que j'aille au Monastère de St-Grégorio-de-la-Passion. J'en saurai déjà beaucoup plus sur Ghelves et sur Jazdirune."

Diero s'empressa de sortir de ses pensées. "Merci, ma fille. Vous avez bien fait en protégeant les biens de votre voisin. Avméa vous rendra cette bienveillance." Diero se dirigea alors vers l'Hôtel de la Garde. Il longe l'avenue des Cendres jusque de l'autre côté du lac, puis rejoint le plus rapidement possible l'avenue de l'Obsidienne où se trouve le monastère grégorien. En route, il demanda à Silence de se poster chez Ghelves, de manière à pouvoir observer toute allée et venue et de l'en avertir aussitôt.

Arrivé au monastère, Diero se présente comme moine brancisois du monastère de St-Jéhovan-des-Aiguilles-Noires, hôte du monastère de St-Étienne-des-roses, et demande audience avec la mère Jenya Urikas.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 10, 2003)

Diero quitte donc la vieille dame et se dirige vers le monastère grégoriens.  Ses pas le mène à passer devant l'Hôtel de la garde.  Tel que l'avait observé Silence, il ne semble pas y avoir grande commotion.  Aucun attroupement, aucune activité qui semble sortir de l'ordinaire par cette journée pluvieuse.

Continuant sa route sur le pavé trempé de Chaudière, Diero arrive finalement aux portes du monastère.  L'église en tant que telle est un édifice de deux étages qui contraste fortement les construction avoisinnantes.  Le pierre blanche dont elle est bâti lui donne un air de pureté au milieu des construction de pierres volcaniques noires.  De chaque côté de la porte deux statues de moines-soldats montent la garde grande masse à la main.  Au dessus de la porte est taillé une devise : _Par le devoir et le droit chemin tu trouveras l'espoir_

Alors qu'il pénètre à l'intérieur, Diero est accueilli par un jeune acolyte. Après les présentations faites et les demandes formulées, le jeune acolyte demande à Diero de patienter quelques instants.

L'église est calme.  Les quelques fidèles en train de prier silencieusement ne portent guère attention au prêtre qui vient d'entrer dans leur église.  Diero ne dirait pas que la décoration de cette maison de dieux est somptueuse, mais elle est certes mieux nanti que la petite chapel de son village natal et certes plus décorée que celle du monastère de St-Jéhovan.  Les quelques bas-reliefs qu'il peut admirer sont impressionnant par leur précision.  La plupart semblent dépeindrent diverses scènes des évangiles et de la Passion de Saint Grégorio.

Au bout d'un moment, une jeune prêtresse s'approche.  Le phénomène surprend encore un peu.  L'arrivée des femmes au rang de prêtresse est encore nouveau au sein de l'Église.  En plus qu'une d'entre elle soit à la tête d'une congrégation dans une ville comme Chaudière aurait certainement choqué quelques moines que Diero a côtoyé au cours des dernières années.

«Bonjour frère Domine.  Soyez le bienvenu dans cette enceinte.  Il ne nous arrive pas souvent d'avoir des visiteurs des monastères éloignés comme celui de St-Jéhovan.  Qu'est qui vous amène parmi nous ?»

La jeune femme qui se tient devant Diero, la main tendue, arbore un sourire chaleureux qui semble sincère aux yeux du jeune prêtre.  Par contre, ce sourire cache également plusieurs soucis.  Les yeux de devin de Diero note que la riche chevelure brune de la prêtresse grisonne de façon hâtive.  De plus, bien qu'elle ne semble pas avoir dépassé les 35 ans, les rides ont déjà commencer à marquer son visage.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 10, 2003)

_[OOC: Arr! J'ai de la correction à terminer pour demain, mais je ne peux résister à la tentation de répondre...  ]_

Diero serre la main de la prêtresse. D'ordinaire méfiant envers les grégoriens, Diero tente du mieux qu'il peut ne pas donner cette impression. "Je vous remercie de m'accueillir, surtout que je me présente à vous sans m'être annoncé. Je suis récemment arrivé à Chaudière pour des études à St-Étiennes-des-Roses et je ne suis pas encore habitué aux us et coutumes des villes," répondit Diero le plus amicalement possible. "On m'a appris ce matin qu'un des vôtres a été attaqué cette nuit, rue de la Lanterne. Une attaque qui pourrait être en lien avec les enlèvements qui sont perpétrés dans la ville depuis plusieurs semaines. La rumeur veut aussi que des mercenaires à votre solde auraient trouvé l'accès à une ancienne cité chez un serrurier de la ville. Il paraîtrait aussi que ce dernier aurait été arrêté par la Garde pour une raison inconnue et qu'il serait soumis sous peu à la Question."

"Je suis donc ici pour vous proposer humblement mon aide à la résolution de cette énigme. Pour ce faire, j'aimerais savoir si vous seriez disposée à me faire part de vos découvertes en la matière et de me dire, si vous le pouvez, ce qu'il en est du sort du serrurier." risqua Diero.  "Je note le souci qui accable votre visage, ma mère. Acceptez que par mon aide, St-Brancis vous prête assistance dans cette épreuve."_[Jet de diplomatie = 8+5=13]_

_[OOC: À propos de la Question Guillaume, est-ce que j'avais raison?]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 10, 2003)

[OOC : GG, pour ce qui est de la Question, en quelque sorte oui.  La Question est tout le processus juridique qui entoure un procès devant l'Inquisition.  Par contre, ce terme est également employé pour désigner l'interrogatoire qui, chez les héritiques livrés à la justice séculaire, peut se solder par des cas de torture.  Dépendant des factions au sein de l'Église à laquelle tu t'adresse ces cas sont très fréquents ou très rares.  Cela dépend également énormément du personnel de la justice séculaire.]

En serrant la main de la prêtresse, Diero constate une certaine surprise sur le visage de la prêtresse.  Elle fronce des sourcis momentanément.  C'est alors que Diero se rappelle du protocole.  En tant que Mère Supérieur d'un monastère, il est généralement de coutume de baiser la main en signe de soumission et de respect.

«L'aide des moines de Saint Brancis est toujours bienvenue.

En réponse à vos question, il y a effectivement un serrurier du nom de Keygan Ghelves qui a été arrêté ce matin, mais il n'est nullement question qu'il soit remis à l'Inquisition.  En fait, il s'est livré à la justice de son plein gré.  Il aurait fourni à des malfaiteurs une copie des clés des serrures qu'il vendait.  La complicité à un enlèvement de personnes laïques est un crime séculaire, mon frère.  De plus, il aurait agi sous la contrainte.  Il est actuellement sous les verrous à l'Hotel de la Garde.  Selon les informations que j'ai à ma disposition, le cas risque de faire grand bruit et détruir sa réputation.  C'est dommage car il est plus ou moins innocent étant donné qu'il a agit sous la contrainte.  De plus, c'était un excellent serrurier.»

La voix de la prêtresse est posée et douce.  Si le faux-pas de Diero l'a contrarié, elle ne semble pas lui en tenir rigueur.

«Les malfaiteurs en question utilisaient une entrée secrète à l'ancienne cité gnome de Jazdirune,» poursuit-elle.  «C'est là, selon ce que j'ai compris qu'ils auraient emmené les enfants.  La raison de cet enlèvement demeure inconnu.  Cependant, la main de Délénor semble avoir touché cette histoire car les malféteurs étaient des créatures sombres qui ne sont pas bénies par Avméa.

Nous avons envoyé cinq mercenaires, un peu plus tôt aujourd'hui explorer la cité et tenter de retrouver les disparus, particulièrment les enfants qui ont été enlevés à l'Orphelinat.  Nous n'avons pas encore de nouvelles.»

S'approchant de Diero, elle ajoute à voix basse :«Je vous admetterai bien mon frère que tout ceci est pour moi grande source de tracas. Ma position au sein de cette congrégation est intérimaire sans plus.  Depuis le départ précipité pour Privas de notre Père, je me dois de veiller au bon fonctionnement de notre monastère.  De plus, cette question des disparitions me pèse.  On enlève des enfants dans des orphelinats, on agresse les prêtres dans les ruelles et maintenant des créatures de Délénor hantent les sous-sols de la ville.  Comme si la guerre civile n'avait pas fait suffisament de victime, il faut que le Maître de Ombres s'agite en plus.  Tout ceci ne me dit rien qui vaille.  J'espère qu'Avméa entend nos prières, mon frère.»

Cet aparthé terminé, la pretresse se ressaisit et tend à Diero, un bout de papier.  «Ceci est le seul autre indice dont je dispose.  Une divination faite récemment concernant cette histoire.  À la question «Où sont les enfants qui ont été kidnappés de l'orphelinat de la rue de la Lanterne ?» Voici la réponse que j'ai obtenu : 

_Les serrures sont la clé pour les retrouvés.
Cherchez au-delà du rideau, sous la chaudière,
Mais attention au portes dentées.
Descendez au sein des défenses de malachite.
Là où la vie est acheté à prix d'or.
La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps._»


----------



## Gez (Nov 10, 2003)

En entendant Thrin lui rappeler qu'il a la carte (enfin, je suppose que c'est ce qu'il ferait, en tout cas), Naline s'excuse.

*« Désolée, toute cette violence m'a retourné l'esprit. Bon, et bien puisque l'on a ceci, autant la mettre à jour... »*

Elle ramasse un peut de poussière, l'humecte, et trace artistiquement  quelques indications sur la carte du bout de son ongle avec ce pigment de fortune.

*« Bien, nous somme ici. Cette petite flèche montre l'escalier qui nous a mené ici. J'ai mis des croix aux endroits que l'on a vu. Ce trait là représente le tunnel qui à l'air plus récent. Voilà-voilà. »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 10, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Julie, est-ce qu'Imay s'approche de la créature dans le couloir ou attend-t-elle d'avoir une réponse à sa question ?




Oui, Imay attends une réponse. Si, au bout de quelques minutes personne n'as répondu, Imay se dirige vers la créature 7 pour l'examiner.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 11, 2003)

Après un instant, n'obtenant pas de réponses de ses compagnons, Imay s'approche du cadavre dans le couloir.  Le corps est étendu de tout son long, une flèche lui transperçant le dos.  Visiblement, la créature portait un manteau fait de peaux de loups et un masque en céramique à l'image d'un visage de loup.

En s'approchant du cadavre, Imay constate qu'il y a quelque chose d'anormal par rapport aux autres créatures.  C'est en levant le manteau qu'elle comprend exactement ce qui ne va pas.  La créature, du même type que les autres, est translucide, fantomatique presque.  Visiblement, elle est solide, mais sa forme est à peine visible et Imay voit la pierre du plancher à travers son corps.

À côté de la créature, il y a une rapière.  Elle a dû la laisser tomber lorsqu'elle a été abattue par Valishan.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 12, 2003)

> En serrant la main de la prêtresse, Diero constate une certaine surprise sur le visage de la prêtresse. Elle fronce des sourcis momentanément. C'est alors que Diero se rappelle du protocole. En tant que Mère Supérieur d'un monastère, il est généralement de coutume de baiser la main en signe de soumission et de respect.




Diero nota la surprise, puis l’agacement de la prêtresse. Il oubliait trop vite le protocole en présence des grégoriens. Bien que la mère Urikas lui semblait une femme honnête, il n'était pas tout à fait à l'aise avec ce qu'elle représentait.



> En réponse à vos questions, il y a effectivement un serrurier du nom de Keygan Ghelves qui a été arrêté ce matin, mais il n'est nullement question qu'il soit remis à l'Inquisition. En fait, il s'est livré à la justice de son plein gré. Il aurait fourni à des malfaiteurs une copie des clés des serrures qu'il vendait. La complicité à un enlèvement de personnes laïques est un crime séculaire, mon frère. De plus, il aurait agi sous la contrainte.




"S'il a agit sous la contrainte, peut-être pourrait-il nous renseigner sur les gens qui l'ont intimidé. Peut-être a-t-il eu connaissance de l'identité des créatures qui ont perpétré les enlèvements? Vous serait-il possible d’intercéder en ma faveur auprès des autorités séculières de la ville pour que je puisse avoir une audience avec le prisonnier Ghelves?" demanda Diero.

Puis, à la manière de mère Urikas avant lui, Diero baissa d’un ton sa voix, jusqu’à un chuchotement, afin d’éviter que des oreilles opportunes saisissent leur discussion. « Par ailleurs, je crois qu’il serait à votre avantage d’avoir quelqu’un de l’Église pour enquêter sur ces enlèvements, mais quelqu’un qui ne soit pas de votre monastère. Pardonnez mon impertinence, mais je ne crois pas qu’un de vos moines passerait inaperçu maintenant. Étant étranger à la fois dans cette ville et dans votre congrégation, je crois humblement qu’avec l’aide de notre Seigneur Avméa, je pourrais tenter de jeter un peu de lumières sur ces événements troubles et ce, sans attirer d’emblée l’attention des laquais du Maître des Ombres. Je vous propose de me joindre à vos mercenaires, mais je ne pourrai m’aventurer seul sur leurs traces dans les ruines de Jazdirune, même avec l’aide du Tout-Puissant. Lorsque vos mercenaires remonteront à la surface pour vous rapporter leurs découvertes, avec votre permission, vous proposerez que je me joigne à eux ». Diero poursuivit : « Sans vouloir vous imposer ceci, ma mère, je crois que cette proposition vous donnerait un avantage en évitant de mettre en danger vos moines et ce, surtout dans la position délicate que vous occupez en ce moment. En attendant, si vous n’y voyez pas d’inconvénients, je prendrais congé afin de rendre visite à l’Orphelinat. Lorsque vos mercenaires auront reparu ou que je pourrai rencontrer le serrurier Ghelves, trouvez-moi à Saint-Étienne-des-Roses. » 

Puis, reprenant un ton de voix normal, Diero remercia mère Urikas, selon le protocole, pour avoir accédé à sa requête d’audience. En sortant du monastère, il ne pu empêcher un sourde colère et un inconfort de monter en lui en croisant à nouveau les deux statues de moines-guerriers bordant les lourdes portes du monastère. En route vers l’Orphelinat, Diero se remémorisa l’énigme divinatoire :

« Les serrures sont la clé pour les retrouver.
Cherchez au-delà du rideau, sous la chaudière,
Mais attention au portes dentées.
Descendez au sein des défenses de malachite.
Là où la vie est achetée à prix d'or.
La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps.»

« Avec les éléments que nous connaissons maintenant, il est évident que les deux premiers vers sont des références au serrurier et à l’accès de Jazdirune sous Chaudière » pensa Diero. « Le reste est flou. Il doit s’agir d’indices concernant la route à suivre dans les ruines afin de trouver où les enfants ont été emmenés. L’avant-dernier vers est peut-être une référence au fait que les personnes kidnappées sont revendues comme esclaves. Mais pourquoi des enfants? À quel travail ces enfants pourraient-ils bien être destinés? Non, ce ne doit pas être ça… Par ailleurs, qu’est-ce qu’une moitié de nain et qui retient-elle? Est-ce un élément pour ou contre nous? Mon cher Diero, cette énigme est probablement plus subtile qu’il n’y paraît. Ces mercenaires auront certainement de nouveaux éléments à apporter. Attendons… ». Diero tourna alors son attention vers Silence afin de vérifier si tout restait calme chez Ghelves.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 12, 2003)

> En serrant la main de la prêtresse, Diero constate une certaine surprise sur le visage de la prêtresse. Elle fronce des sourcis momentanément. C'est alors que Diero se rappelle du protocole. En tant que Mère Supérieur d'un monastère, il est généralement de coutume de baiser la main en signe de soumission et de respect.




Diero nota la surprise, puis l’agacement de la prêtresse. Il oubliait trop vite le protocole en présence des grégoriens. Bien que la mère Urikas lui semblait une femme honnête, il n'était pas tout à fait à l'aise avec ce qu'elle représentait.



> En réponse à vos questions, il y a effectivement un serrurier du nom de Keygan Ghelves qui a été arrêté ce matin, mais il n'est nullement question qu'il soit remis à l'Inquisition. En fait, il s'est livré à la justice de son plein gré. Il aurait fourni à des malfaiteurs une copie des clés des serrures qu'il vendait. La complicité à un enlèvement de personnes laïques est un crime séculaire, mon frère. De plus, il aurait agi sous la contrainte.




"S'il a agit sous la contrainte, peut-être pourrait-il nous renseigner sur les gens qui l'ont intimidé. Peut-être a-t-il eu connaissance de l'identité des créatures qui ont perpétré les enlèvements? Vous serait-il possible d’intercéder en ma faveur auprès des autorités séculières de la ville pour que je puisse avoir une audience avec le prisonnier Ghelves?" demanda Diero.

Puis, à la manière de mère Urikas avant lui, Diero baissa d’un ton sa voix, jusqu’à un chuchotement, afin d’éviter que des oreilles opportunes saisissent leur discussion. « Par ailleurs, je crois qu’il serait à votre avantage d’avoir quelqu’un de l’Église pour enquêter sur ces enlèvements, mais quelqu’un qui ne soit pas de votre monastère. Pardonnez mon impertinence, mais je ne crois pas qu’un de vos moines passerait inaperçu maintenant. Étant étranger à la fois dans cette ville et dans votre congrégation, je crois humblement qu’avec l’aide de notre Seigneur Avméa, je pourrais tenter de jeter un peu de lumières sur ces événements troubles et ce, sans attirer d’emblée l’attention des laquais du Maître des Ombres. Je vous propose de me joindre à vos mercenaires, mais je ne pourrai m’aventurer seul sur leurs traces dans les ruines de Jazdirune, même avec l’aide du Tout-Puissant. Lorsque vos mercenaires remonteront à la surface pour vous rapporter leurs découvertes, avec votre permission, vous proposerez que je me joigne à eux ». Diero poursuivit : « Sans vouloir vous imposer ceci, ma mère, je crois que cette proposition vous donnerait un avantage en évitant de mettre en danger vos moines et ce, surtout dans la position délicate que vous occupez en ce moment. En attendant, si vous n’y voyez pas d’inconvénients, je prendrais congé afin de rendre visite à l’Orphelinat. Lorsque vos mercenaires auront reparu ou que je pourrai rencontrer le serrurier Ghelves, trouvez-moi à Saint-Étienne-des-Roses. » 

Puis, reprenant un ton de voix normal, Diero remercia mère Urikas, selon le protocole, pour avoir accédé à sa requête d’audience. En sortant du monastère, il ne pu empêcher un sourde colère et un inconfort de monter en lui en croisant à nouveau le regard de pierre des deux statues de moines-guerriers bordant les lourdes portes du monastère. Cette représentation guerrière du pouvoir d'Avméa raviva dans son esprit de douloureux souvenirs. _[OOC: voir les antécédents de Diero dans le Rogues Gallery]_

En route vers l’Orphelinat, Diero se remémorisa l’énigme divinatoire :

« Les serrures sont la clé pour les retrouver.
Cherchez au-delà du rideau, sous la chaudière,
Mais attention au portes dentées.
Descendez au sein des défenses de malachite.
Là où la vie est achetée à prix d'or.
La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps.»

« Avec les éléments que nous connaissons maintenant, il est évident que les deux premiers vers sont des références au serrurier et à l’accès de Jazdirune sous Chaudière » pensa Diero. « Le reste est flou. Il doit s’agir d’indices concernant la route à suivre dans les ruines afin de trouver où les enfants ont été emmenés. L’avant-dernier vers est peut-être une référence au fait que les personnes kidnappées sont revendues comme esclaves. Mais pourquoi des enfants? À quel travail ces enfants pourraient-ils bien être destinés? Non, ce ne doit pas être ça… Par ailleurs, qu’est-ce qu’une moitié de nain et qui retient-elle? Est-ce un élément pour ou contre nous? Mon cher Diero, cette énigme est probablement plus subtile qu’il n’y paraît. Ces mercenaires auront certainement de nouveaux éléments à apporter. Attendons… ». Diero tourna alors son attention vers Silence afin de vérifier si tout restait calme chez Ghelves.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 12, 2003)

_OOC: Désolé pour le double "post". Je ne comprends pas, j'ai édité mon message (no.53) pour préciser certaines choses et la version corrigée est apparue comme un second message (no. 54). Le second message est le bon (version corrigée)_


----------



## wolvie (Nov 12, 2003)

Valishan regarde les changements que Naline a apportés.
"Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, Naline. Mais dans ce cas, il manque une porte dans cette pièce." Il désigne le mur de gauche [ooc:sur la carte] entre les deux colonnes du fond (vers la fontaine).
Puis, regardant Altran.
"En ce qui concerne la direction a prendre, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. Le plan dont nous disposons en visiblement incomplet. Personnellement, il me semble que nous devrions nous déplacer en spirale afin d'établir une carte exacte de ce souterrain mais cela risque de nous exposer a de plus nombreux ennemis."


----------



## Julie (Nov 12, 2003)

N'étant pas certaine de ce qu'elle voit, Imay touche la créature afin de s'assurer qu'elle est n'est pas une illusion. Ensuite, elle enlève le masque de la créature et regarde son visage. Elle réfléchit quelques instants, le regard fixé sur la créature translucide, tentant de se rappeler ses histoires d'enfance _[OOC: jet d'intelligence 10+2=12]_. Ensuite, elle écoute attentivement afin de déceler tout son ne provenant pas de la grande salle _[OOC: jet de perception auditive 3+4=7]_, sans grand succès.

_[OOC: si le retrait du masque ne produit aucun changement d'opacité elle procède à ce paragraphe sans prendre le masque. Par contre, si le masque est responsable de l'état translucide, elle le prend avant de procéder.]_ 

Pour ne pas alerter toute la citée, Imay retourne dans la grande pièce auprès de ses compagnons. *"Hey! Vous avez vu la créature dans le couloir là-bas, celle qui portait des peaux et un masque de loup? Elle est translucide, quoique bien solide! Je n'ai jamais vu une telle chose. Quelqu'un sais qu'est qui peut produire un tel état?"* 

Lorsque la discussion sur la cérature est terminé, Imay dit: *"Les renforts sont arrivés du couloir de droite juste après la deuxième salle que nous avons visité et du couloir où se trouve la créature translucide. Je crois que donc qu'il serait préférable que nous empruntions l'un de ces deux couloirs, surtout le second, lorque nous nous recommençerons la recherche. 

Je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait se reposer, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à l'omen divinatoire qui disait que la moitié d'un nain retenait les prisonniers, mais pas pour longtemps. Mes parents sont parmis ces prisonniers et j'aimerais bien les revoirs sains et saufs aussi tôt que possible. J'ai également peur des représailles sur le familier de M. Ghelves. Toutefois, nous ne seront d'aucun secours à qui que ce soit si nous mourrons avant d'atteindre les prisonniers. Je suis donc d'accord à ce que nous sortions pour nous reposer, mais il faudrait poster un garde ou une alarme à la porte d'entrée de Jazdirune. De plus nous devrions revenir le plus rapidement possible, aussitôt que nous serons reposés."*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 12, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> S'il a agit sous la contrainte, peut-être pourrait-il nous renseigner sur les gens qui l'ont intimidé. Peut-être a-t-il eu connaissance de l'identité des créatures qui ont perpétré les enlèvements? Vous serait-il possible d’intercéder en ma faveur auprès des autorités séculières de la ville pour que je puisse avoir une audience avec le prisonnier Ghelves?" demanda Diero.




«Je puis certes vous obtenir une audience avec le prisonnier, mais je puis également vous faire part des réponses à vos questions.  Lorsqu'il m'a été présenté, le prisonnier Ghelves était accompagné d'un second prisonnier, un arpenteur des ombres, selon mes recherches.  C'est une créature de Délénor qui arpentent les entrailles de Zemli, probablement à la recherche d'un moyen de libérer leur maître.  M. Ghelves a admis que cette créature n'était pas seule.  D'autre de la même race l'avait attaqué.  Par contre, une seconde race, plus grande serait impliquée.  Je n'ai pas de détails, mais je crois qu'il pourrait sagir de skulks.»



			
				Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Puis, à la manière de mère Urikas avant lui, Diero baissa d’un ton sa voix, jusqu’à un chuchotement, afin d’éviter que des oreilles opportunes saisissent leur discussion. « Par ailleurs, je crois qu’il serait à votre avantage d’avoir quelqu’un de l’Église pour enquêter sur ces enlèvements, mais quelqu’un qui ne soit pas de votre monastère. Pardonnez mon impertinence, mais je ne crois pas qu’un de vos moines passerait inaperçu maintenant. Étant étranger à la fois dans cette ville et dans votre congrégation, je crois humblement qu’avec l’aide de notre Seigneur Avméa, je pourrais tenter de jeter un peu de lumières sur ces événements troubles et ce, sans attirer d’emblée l’attention des laquais du Maître des Ombres. Je vous propose de me joindre à vos mercenaires, mais je ne pourrai m’aventurer seul sur leurs traces dans les ruines de Jazdirune, même avec l’aide du Tout-Puissant. Lorsque vos mercenaires remonteront à la surface pour vous rapporter leurs découvertes, avec votre permission, vous proposerez que je me joigne à eux ». Diero poursuivit : « Sans vouloir vous imposer ceci, ma mère, je crois que cette proposition vous donnerait un avantage en évitant de mettre en danger vos moines et ce, surtout dans la position délicate que vous occupez en ce moment. En attendant, si vous n’y voyez pas d’inconvénients, je prendrais congé afin de rendre visite à l’Orphelinat. Lorsque vos mercenaires auront reparu ou que je pourrai rencontrer le serrurier Ghelves, trouvez-moi à Saint-Étienne-des-Roses. »




«Une moine tel que vous...,» un sourire se dessinait sur les lèvres de la prêtresse.  Sur le coup, Diero pensa qu'elle se moquait de lui.  Prenant, un ton plus sérieux, Mère Urikas poursuivit : «Veuillez m'excusez, mais vous me surprenez pour un moine de saint Brancis.  La plus part de vos confrères ne sont pas si prompt à se lancer dans la gueule du loup préférent l'intimité de leur bibliothèques.  Qu'Avméa nous préserve que plus d'entre-eux vous imitent.  C'est toute la connaissance de l'Église qui serait en péril ! Soit, je conscens que vous soyez de la partie.  Je crois qu'une personne de plus dans ce petit groupe ne sera pas de trop.  Je vais faire parvenir une lettre de recommandation en ce sens au père Mathusias.  Il vous donnera certainement cette permission en ce temps de crise.»

_[OOC : le père Mathusias est l'abbé du monastère de St-Éthienne-les-Roses.]_

Ayant pris congé de mère Urikas, le frère Diero faisait route vers l'Orphelinat de l'avenue de la Lanterne.  Il marchait tête baissée perdu dans ses pensées.  Il retournait dans tous les sens la _divination_ de mère Urikas.  La divination ne lui était pas étranger et il savait trop bien que l'énigme qu'elle représentait pouvait très bien signifié la vie ou la mort des enfants.  Alors qu'il marchait, il décomposait chaque mot, tentant d'en identifier le sens.

Soudain, un cris retenti à ses oreilles.  Il leva les yeux prestement pour tenter d'en identifier la source.  Regardant ça et là, observant les passants qui tentaient de gagner leur destination en toute hâte sous cette infernale pluie, il semblait être le seul à avoir entenduit le bruit.

Comme une ombre qui se dessine dans la brume, la provenance du cri lui reveint en tête.  C'est là qu'il l'avait entendu... Silence ! Le cri était venu de son familier.  Se concentrant un instant sur le mince fil invisible qui le reliait à la chouette, il put voir ce qui l'avait fait pousser un cri : quelque chose se tramait aux allentours de la résidence de Keygan Ghelves.

Si ce n'eut été de l'excellent vision de l'animal, les mouvements furtifs de deux ombres seraient probablement restées inconnues.  Deux ombres faisait le tour de la maison, s'assurant d'utiliser les ombres et les coins d'édifices pour rester à l'abris de regards indiscrets.  Méthodiquement, les ombres s'arrêtèrent devant chaque fenêtre un instant avant de passer à la suivante.  Le tour de la maison faite, l'une des deux ombres s'accroupi devant la porte d'entrée alors que l'autre visiblement monte la garde.

Un instant passe avant que l'ombre accroupie se redresse, laissant par le fait-même la porte s'entre-ouvrir.  Elle s'engouffre rapidement dans l'édifice suivit de son compagnon.  Alors qu'il ferme la porte derrière lui, Silence et Diero aperçoivent très nettement les traits elfiques de l'individu.



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> Valishan regarde les changements que Naline a apportés.
> "Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, Naline. Mais dans ce cas, il manque une porte dans cette pièce." Il désigne le mur de gauche [ooc:sur la carte] entre les deux colonnes du fond (vers la fontaine).
> Puis, regardant Altran.
> "En ce qui concerne la direction a prendre, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. Le plan dont nous disposons en visiblement incomplet. Personnellement, il me semble que nous devrions nous déplacer en spirale afin d'établir une carte exacte de ce souterrain mais cela risque de nous exposer a de plus nombreux ennemis."




[OOC : Je voudrais simplement apporter un petit correctif.  Lorsque j'ai dessiné la carte, deux sorties ont été omises par erreur.  Contrairement à ce qui était indiqué précédement, il y a une porte en y15 (là ou Valishan désignait qu'il en manquait une).  Cependant, il y a une sortie, un autre tunnel qui débouche à gauche du bassin et ce tunnel n'est pas présent sur la carte.  J'ajoute également la fin de la pièce qu'Imay a eu l'occasion d'appercevoir lorsqu'elle est allée examiner le bassin.]



			
				Julie said:
			
		

> N'étant pas certaine de ce qu'elle voit, Imay touche la créature afin de s'assurer qu'elle est n'est pas une illusion. Ensuite, elle enlève le masque de la créature et regarde son visage. Elle réfléchit quelques instants, le regard fixé sur la créature translucide, tentant de se rappeler ses histoires d'enfance [OOC: jet d'intelligence 10+2=12]. Ensuite, elle écoute attentivement afin de déceler tout son ne provenant pas de la grande salle [OOC: jet de perception auditive 3+4=7], sans grand succès.
> 
> [OOC: si le retrait du masque ne produit aucun changement d'opacité elle procède à ce paragraphe sans prendre le masque. Par contre, si le masque est responsable de l'état translucide, elle le prend avant de procéder.]
> 
> Pour ne pas alerter toute la citée, Imay retourne dans la grande pièce auprès de ses compagnons. "Hey! Vous avez vu la créature dans le couloir là-bas, celle qui portait des peaux et un masque de loup? Elle est translucide, quoique bien solide! Je n'ai jamais vu une telle chose. Quelqu'un sais qu'est qui peut produire un tel état?"




Le fait de retirer le masque ne produit aucun effet sur la créature qui demeure tout aussi translucide qu'auparavent.  Tout en songeant a la signification de cette découverte, Imay tente de percevoir si d'autres s'en viennent en renfort.  Seul le silence de cette ville morte parvient à ses oreille.

Elle décide donc de faire demi-tour et d'alerter se compagnons : *«Hey! Vous avez vu la créature dans le couloir là-bas, celle qui portait des peaux et un masque de loup? Elle est translucide, quoique bien solide! Je n'ai jamais vu une telle chose. Quelqu'un sais qu'est qui peut produire un tel état?»* En posant sa question, un froid lui glace le sang.  Sa conscience lui disait qu'elle oubliait quelque chose, quelque chose d'important.

À ces mots, Thrin répondit : «N'était-il pas question de disparitions dans la mort de Jazdirune ? N'y a-t-il pas une comptine pour enfant qui racontre que les gnomes impétueux finiront par disparaître ?»

Imay et Naline se rappelaient toute deux d'une telle comptine de leur enfance, mais un lien avec Jazdirune leur était totalement inconnu.

Pendant ce temps, le débat sur la marche à suivre se poursuivait.  Naline était d'avis qu'il fallait faire demi-tour pour reprendre des forces.  Imay, gardant la _divination_ à l'esprit était d'avis qu'il n'y avait pas une minute à perdre.  Valishan faisait remarquer qu'ils allaient devoir explorer plus précisément ce souterrain étant donné que la carte dont ils disposaient étaient incomplète.  Altran était d'avis qu'il fallait poursuivre les recherches à partir de la salle.  Seul Thrin était resté silencieux.

«Nous avons pris un dur coup avec ces créatures.  Elles sont difficiles à contenir et ce sont de véritables rats qui vous mordillent les orteilles avant de faire demi-tour et détaller.  Notre combat a certainement allerté plus d'une personne.  Nous ne pourrons pas soutenir une attaque frontale contre un ennemi plus imposant en nombre ou en force que nous.  Par contre, il ne fait aucun doute que le temps presse.  L'omen de mère Urikas était très explicite à ce sujet.  J'ai encore quelques trucs à ma disposition, mais je crois qu'aller chercher un peu d'aide de la part de l'Église, maintenant que nous avons des preuves que quelque chose se trame dans Jazdirune serait prudent.  Quelques magnifiques potions ne seraient pas de trop, je pense.  Quelle que soit notre décision, il faut faire vite, nous sommes des cibles parfaites ici.»


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 12, 2003)

Altran dit:  «*A mon avis, si nous ne continuons pas maintenant, le familier de M Ghelve sera en grave danger.  Mais, si nous continuons dans notre état fatigué et blessé,  il est bien probable que nous périssions aussi.  Nous devrions retourner chercher secours et repos.  Et il est toujours possible que rien n'arrive aux prisonniers et à Starbrow dans notre absence.*»


----------



## Gez (Nov 13, 2003)

Carte remise à jour avec la porte à coté du bassin.

D'un ton soucieux, Naline concède:
*« Ecoutez, on peut jeter un coup d'oeil dans les pièces à coté, mais je doute que l'on puisse aller plus loin sans reprendre des forces. Si nous continuons l'exploration, il ne faudra pas hésiter à fuir... Et dans un tel cas, certains risquent d'y rester. »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 13, 2003)

> «Veuillez m'excusez, mais vous me surprenez pour un moine de saint Brancis. La plus part de vos confrères ne sont pas si prompt à se lancer dans la gueule du loup préférent l'intimité de leur bibliothèques. Qu'Avméa nous préserve que plus d'entre-eux vous imitent. C'est toute la connaissance de l'Église qui serait en péril !




En route vers l'Orphelinat, Diero se rappela l'allusion de mère Urikas envers le devoir des brancisois. "Prétentieux grégoriens" pensa-t-il, "comment croient-ils que nous pourront mobiliser le peuple contre les suppôts de Délénor en le tenant dans l'ignorance. La connaissance de l'Église ne lui appartient pas. C'est un bien commun." Il semblait maintenant à Diero que c'était la voix d'Elthésar qui se manifestait dans ses pensées. Il se rappela son mentor ainsi que son devoir de ne pas dévoiler ses opinions au grand jour. Il devait collaborer en principe avec les grégoriens dans cette affaire.



> Soudain, un cris retenti à ses oreilles. Il leva les yeux prestement pour tenter d'en identifier la source. Regardant ça et là, observant les passants qui tentaient de gagner leur destination en toute hâte sous cette infernale pluie, il semblait être le seul à avoir entenduit le bruit.
> 
> Comme une ombre qui se dessine dans la brume, la provenance du cri lui reveint en tête. C'est là qu'il l'avait entendu... Silence ! Le cri était venu de son familier. Se concentrant un instant sur le mince fil invisible qui le reliait à la chouette, il put voir ce qui l'avait fait pousser un cri : quelque chose se tramait aux allentours de la résidence de Keygan Ghelves.




Diero senti soudain son coeur faire un tour dans sa poitrine. Il bouscula malgré lui quelques badauds, surpris de voir un moine aussi empressé, et il s'engouffra dans la ruelle la plus proche afin d'atteindre la demeure de Ghelves le plus rapidement possible. D'une part, cette situation pourrait révéler des indices plus importants sur l'identités des kidnappeurs que la visite prévue à l'Orphelinat. D'autre part, si les mercenaires engagés par les grégoriens tentaient de remonter vers la surface, ils seraient pris dans un étau entre les créatures de Jazdirune et celles qui venaient de pénétrer chez Ghelves. "Il faut absolument les avertir", pensa Diero dans sa course alors que la pluie froide lui fouettait le visage et embrouillait sa vision. _[OOC: Je crois qu'il serait normal de supposer que Diero n'a pas avec lui tout l'attirail décrit dans sa feuille de personnage. Je suppose qu'en ville il a avec lui, en permanence, son bâton long, son grimoire (pas celui d'Elthésar, mais celui dans lequel il écrit ses propres sorts), son livre de prière et ses parchemins. Considérant les circonstances dangereuses, soit l'attaque d'un moine la nuit précédente, il a aussi revêtu son armure de cuir. Le reste de ses possessions sont dans une malle dans sa cellule au monastère de Saint-Étienne-des-Roses.]_

À l'approche de la demeure de Ghelves, Diero contacte Silence pour qu'elle lui fournisse des détails supplémentaires sur la situation. _[Silence: Jet de détection = 17+6 =23 et de perception auditive = 4+16 = 20]_ Il ralenti sa course afin d'approcher jusqu'à la porte de la demeure le plus furtivement possible. [Jet de déplacement silencieux = 4+2 =6, je ne tiens donc pas compte de la pénalité pour l'emcombrement, mais du bonus fourni par Silence]. _[OOC: Si Silence détecte un danger, Diero prépare une action afin de lancer *bouclier *, tel que lui a montré Elthésar, en réponse à toute menace évidente. Sinon, il s'approche simplement de la porte le plus silencieusement possible.]_


----------



## Julie (Nov 13, 2003)

*"Je suis d'accord avec Thrin. Allons au moins chercher du renfort et de quoi augmenter notre potentiel de survie   , mais sans plus. Assez discuté! Venez, [OOC: jet de charisme 12]"*  s'exclame Imay en prenant la route de la sortie d'un pas déterminé. Avant de sortir, elle ramasse toutes les possessions qu'elle aurait pu déposer lors du combat : lanterne, armes, sac-à-dos.

Elle est tout de même prudente en sortant, essayant d'être la plus vigilante possible _[OOC: jet de perception auditive : 12+4=16; jet de détection : 19+6=25]_. Elle part quelque peu en éclaireur, se déplaçant silencieusement dans les ombres (elle éteint sa lanterne) et se guide à lumière de ses compagnons ou des salles _[OOC: jet de déplaçement silencieux 1+4=5    ; jet de discrétion 17+6=23]_.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 13, 2003)

_OOC: Guillaume, j'ai apporté des correctifs à mon dernier message. J'ai clarifié les actions de Diero à l'approche de la demeure de Ghelves. _


----------



## wolvie (Nov 13, 2003)

"Pour ma part, je suis encore en bonne forme. Je pourrais couvrir une éventuelle fuite si elle est nécessaire. Il me semble donc que nous devrions continuer a visiter ces souterrains. Néammoins si tout le monde veut remonter, je me rangerai bien sur a l'avis du groupe."
Valishan donne son avis donne son avis en restant impassible et calme.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 13, 2003)

_(OOC: Simple question...Selon mes "calculs" l'action se déroule vers la fin de la journée ou en début de soirée, non? Est-ce qu'il fait nuit?)_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 15, 2003)

Silence observait le petit édifice.  Après l'apparition des deux ombres, rien ne semblait avoir bougé.  Le dernier entré avait fermé la porte derrière lui et puis... plus rien.  Diero avait beau pousser mentalement Silence à chercher du regard, tout semblait très calme.

En s'approchant de la boutique du vieux Ghelves, Diero ralenti le pas.  Rien ne semblait avoir bougé au cours des dernières heures.  S'il n'avait pas vu les individus entrer grace à Silence, Diero jurerait que tout cela n'était que fiction.

Furtivement, sans faire de bruit, le moine s'approchat de la porte.  Elle était close.  À la lumière du jour, rien ne laissait paraître que quelqu'un était entré quelques minutes plus tôt.  Pourtant, des bruits provenaient de l'intérieur.  Des cognements sourds et répétitifs.  Diero distinguait également deux voix, cependant, il n'était pas capable de saisir les paroles prononcées.  Chose certaine, il y avait quelqu'un à l'intérieur.  Le moine et sa chouette n'avaient pas rêvé.

[OOC : Pour l'équipement, tout à fait d'accord.  Pour l'heure, il est plutôt le milieu de l'après-midi, à peu près au même moment où le combat se termine pour le groupe dans Jazdirune.]

****************

[OOC : Pour le groupe dans Jazdirune.  J'ai pour l'instant une gnome (Imay) qui est sur le point de quitter le groupe et se diriger vers la surface.  Les autres semblent encore discuter à savoir s'ils explorent ou s'ils n'explorent pas plus loin.  Pouvez-vous, s'il-vous-plaît me dire clairement quels sont vos intentions.  À moins d'indications contraire, mon prochain message va réfléter la situation suivante : Imay quitte vers la surface.  Elle serait suivie par le reste du groupe : Naline et Altran en tête, avec Valishan à contre-coeur.  Pour ce qui est de Thrin, n'ayant toujours pas de nouvelles de Dalshim, il va suivre le groupe.]


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 15, 2003)

_[OOC: Ok pour le moment de la journée, j'avais juste mal "calculé".]_

Ne pouvant comprendre la discussion que tenaient les intrus, ni voir ce qu'ils tramaient, Diero se déplaça jusqu'au niveau d'une fenêtre afin de pouvoir jeter un coup d'oeil à l'intérieur et avoir une meilleure appréciation des traits de l'elfe et de son acolyte. Peut-être pourrait-il aussi mieux entendre au travers d'une fenêtre qu'au travers de la porte épaisse de la demeure de Ghelves. _[Jet de discrétion = 7+0 =7, jet de perception = 10+4 = 14, jet de perception auditive = 3+4=7]._ La présence de Silence, maintenant posée près de lui, aiguisait à nouveau ses sens.

"Qui sont-ils? S'ils ont dû forcer la serrure, c'est que les autorités de la ville ont dû fermer la demeure de Ghelves. Mère Urikas n'a pas non plus fait mention de nouveaux mercenaires. Donc, ils ne devraient pas être là." pensa Diero. _[OOC: Je suppose que Diero s'est posté à une fenêtre sur un des murs de côté de la maison, donc à 90 degrés par rapport au mur de la porte principale]_.


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 15, 2003)

Altran suit Imay comme indiqué ci-haut.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Diero fait le tour rapide de l'édifice.  Il n'y a qu'une seule fenêtre au rez-de-chaussé : la grande vitrine au rez-de-chaussé de la tourelle.  Les rideaux obstruant la vue, le moine n'est pas capable de voir ce qui se passe à l'intérieur.  En collant l'oreille sur le verre, par contre, il parvient à distinguer deux voix.  Le peu de la conversation qu'il entend semble indiquer qu'ils cherchent quelque chose ou quelqu'un...

«Ils sont entré ici un peu après la mi-journée...

- Peut-être, mais ils ne sont pas ici maintenant.

- Je vois bien, mais ils ne sont pas ressortis.  Il y a juste la voisine qui est venue et le moine.  À part ça personne.

- Tu es certains que tu n'as pas piquer un somme ?

- Tu me prends pour qui ? Viens me dire ça dans le blanc des...»

La voix s'est tue soudainement.

*******

Imay en tête, le groupe avait ramasser leurs cliques et leurs claques et faisait route vers la surface.  Rapidement, ils avaient traversés les chambres et retrouvé les escaliers.

«Ne t'en fais pas Valishan, nous serons vite de retour pour taper sur la gueule de ces démons.  Mais si la moitié de nos compagnons sont sur le point de tomber...,» faisait remarquer Thrin à son compagnon alors qu'ils gravissaient les escaliers.

Arivée en haut, Imay ouvrit la porte secrete.  Immédiatement, elle sut que quelque chose n'allait pas.  En une fraction de seconde, elle réalisa ce que c'était.  Il y avait deux silhouettes qui se dessinaient dans la pénombre de la grande pièce de la résidence de M. Ghelves.  Le groupe n'était à nouveau pas seul.

[OOC : Actions ?]


----------



## Gez (Nov 16, 2003)

_[HJ: Mitaine n'aurait-elle pas pu entendre la discussion des guguesses et gronder pour nous avertir ?]_

En appercevant les deux individus, Naline demande, sans hostilité particulière:
*« Hé bien ? Qui vous envoie ici ? »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 16, 2003)

Imay reste immobile quelques instants, la main sur la poignée de son épée. Elle scrute les deux silhouettes intensément et se prépare à sortir son épée au moindre mouvement hostile _[OOC: jet de détection 16+6=22]_. *"Qui va là?"* Si elle remarque les traits elfiques des silhouettes, elle fait rapidement le liens avec les deux demi-elfes qui ont questionné Mme Tashykk, à l'orphelinat. *"Que voulez-vous?"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 16, 2003)

_[OOC: Diero ne connaît pas l'existence des deux demi-elfes dont parle Julie, il a donc plus de chances de considérer les intrus comme un danger potentiel. Les actions suivantes présuppose que Diero entend Imay et Naline interpeller les intrus]_



> La voix s'est tue soudainement.




C'est alors que Diero entend deux autres voix, distinctes, plus aigües que des voix humaines, qui semblent interpeller les deux intrus.

Une première, "Hé bien ? Qui vous envoie ici ?", puis une seconde, "Que voulez-vous?" Diero réalisa aussitôt que  les mercenaires engagés par mère Urikas étaient probablement remontés de Jazdirune et se tenaient maintenant devant une menace potentielle. Que ces intrus soient des ennemis ou des amis, ce n'était pas le temps de se poser la question. Il fallait faire une distraction. Diero, tenant son parchemin de *bouclier* profane, se déplaça jusqu'à la porte et l'ouvrit.

"Bonjour, est-ce que M. Ghelves est ici?" lança-t-il comme s'il venait pour commerce.

_[OOC: Je ne sais pas si c'est toi Guillaume qui lance l'initiative, mais au cas où ce soit nécessaire et que je doive le faire voici mon jet = 8+4=12]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Surpris par l'apparition du groupe, les deux silhouettes se retournent les mains flottant dangereusement près de la garde de leurs épées.  Ils hésitent...

«Qui va là ?, demande Imay.

- Hé bien, que voulez-vous ?» ajoute Naline.

Au son de ses voix, les deux intrus semble se détendre un peu.  Les corps se redressent et il baissent les capuchons de leurs manteaux.

Deux hommes aux traits elfiques font face à nos héros.  Le premier a une peau claire, des yeux d'un bleu perçant et de longs cheveux blond tressés.  Le deuxième est basanné avec des yeux verts pétillants.  Il a une petite cicatrice au dessus de l'oeil droit partiellement cachée par ses cheveux noirs bouclés.

L'homme au cheveux blonds fait un pas en avant la main tendue vers Imay.  Mais alors qu'il s'apprête à se présenté le son d'une cloche retenti.  Quelqu'un viens d'entrer dans la boutique.  «Bonjour, est-ce que M. Ghelves est ici ?», appele une voix avec un accent étrangé aux terres d'Erdeven.

Rapide comme l'éclaire les deux hommes dans un synchonisme parfait dégainent leurs armes : le blond, une épée longue dans la main droite et une courte dans la main gauche,  le noir dégaine une épée longue.  Faisant signe au groupe d'être silencieux, ils s'avancent vers le rideau qui ferme l'arche prêts à bondir sur l'intrus.

*******

Diero voulant faire diversion était entré dans la boutique en s'annonçant clairement.  Sachant très bien qu'il pouvait se mettre dans de salles draps, il tenait nerveusement un parchemin dans sa main gauche.  À son appel, aucune des deux voix graves n'avait répondu.  Il se tenait dans l'entrée d'une boutique.  À sa droite, il y avait un comptoir, à sa gauche deux fauteuils et un foyer.  Derrière le comptoir se trouvait un rideau qui fermait une arche menant à une autre pièce.  Derrièr le comptoir, il y avait également une porte fermée.

[OOC : Actions ? Sur la carte ci-joint, seul Imay, Naline, Mitaine, Diero et les deux hommes sont illustrés.  Altran, Thrin et Valishan sont encore dans l'escalier qui est derrière la porte secrète.  La dite porte se trouve dans le mur, sous l'escalier, derrière Imay.]


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Voici une meilleure image de la carte.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 16, 2003)

_(OOC: Y a-t-il un ordre d'initiative?)_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> _(OOC: Y a-t-il un ordre d'initiative?)_




[OOC : Normalement, les joueurs lancent leur initiative en donnant leur première action dans un combat.  J'avais oublié de la demandé.  Je vais faire une exception cette fois-ci et donner l'ordre d'initiative.

Valishan 26 (ça aide d'avoir une Init de +7!)
Imay 23
Altran 19
Thrin 12
Diero 12
Mitaine 7
PNJ 1 (Fa) 3
Naline 3 (désolé )
PNJ 2 (Fe) 4]


----------



## Julie (Nov 16, 2003)

Imay se déplace doucement près du rideau afin d'examiner l'intru par un fente dans le rideau _[OOC: jet de déplacement silencieux: 7+4=11; jet de détection: 10+6=16]_ Décidément, cet endroit est populaire, pense-t-elle. Si elle remarque, l'appartenance du nouvel arrivant à l'église, elle tente de faire signe aux demi-elfes de ranger leurs armes.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 16, 2003)

Lors de son voyage de l'Altamante vers l'Erdeven, il y avait près d'une dizaine d'années, Diero avait eu à faire face à des situations dangereuses, mais les années au monastère de Saint-Jéhovan avaient effacé la plupart de ces souvenirs. Maintenant, la situation le les lui rappelaient clairement à l'esprit alors que son coeur battait à tout rompre et que ses tempes voulaient éclater. La tension était lourde, pour un moine brancisois, mais il lui fallait intervenir même si ces gens s'avéraient des alliés.

Dans l'arrière-boutique, tous s'étaient tus. Diero tenta d'abord de détecter tout mouvement derrière le rideau [Jet de détection en réaction à la situation = 10+4=14]. "Ce n'est pas normal", pensa-t-il. "Si ces individus étaient des ennemis, il y aurait plus de commotion de l'autre côté. De toute manière, les elfes n'ont pas l'habitude de s'allier avec les créatures de Délénor. Ils sont peut-être ici pour les mêmes raisons que moi." Diero se calma. La situation n'était peut-être pas aussi critique que ce qu'il avait cru au premier abord. Il fallait tout de même rester prudent. À l'aide d'une simple incantation de *manipulation à distance* il ouvrit le rideau le plus éloigné [OOC: Celui qui cache Fa]. [jet d'échec des sorts 47%, donc le sort réussi]. "Bonjour!" dit-il, "À ce que je vois, maître Ghelves a su  faire bien garder son arrière boutique."


----------



## Gez (Nov 17, 2003)

> Naline 3 (désolé )




Après le dernier combat avec Init 5, j'ai l'habitude...



> - Hé bien, que voulez-vous ?» ajoute Naline.




Non. C'était *« Hé bien ? Qui vous envoie ici ? »* mais comme personne n'a répondu de toute façon, c'est pas grave.

Donc, Naline réitère:
*« Cela fait décidément beaucoup de visiteurs pour une boutique fermée. Pouvez-vous, tous, expliquez ce que vous faites ici, et pour qui ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 18, 2003)

Voyant les deux hommes s'approcher armes à la main du rideau, Imay décide d'en faire de même.  Ses doigts se glissent le long du rideau lui permettant de l'écarter légèrement.  Elle s'apperçoit que devant la porte de la boutique se tient un moine, un membre de l'ordre de Saint Brancis selon la couleur de sa tunique.  

Alors qu'elle s'apprête à avertir les autres, le moine fait un geste de la main et prononce un ou deux mots à mi-voix.  Aussitôt le rideau qui la cachait s'écarte. 

«Bonjour!» dit-il, «À ce que je vois, maître Ghelves a su faire bien garder son arrière boutique.»

Embarassé, l'homme à côté d'Imay rougit visiblement.  «Désolé mon frère.  Nous avions cru qu'il s'agissait de voleurs, dit-il en rangeant ses armes prestement.  Comme vous pouvez le constater M. Ghelves n'est pas ici.  Il a été arrêté ce matin.»

Silencieusement son compagnon range son arme, lui aussi.

Exaspérée par ce jeu de pieds, Naline s'écrie : « Cela fait décidément beaucoup de visiteurs pour une boutique fermée. Pouvez-vous, tous, expliquez ce que vous faites ici, et pour qui ? »

Au même moment, une voix retenti du corridor secret : «Hé ! qu'est-ce qui se passe là haut ? Va-t-il falloir que je défonce des têtes,» demande Thrin.

La tension montait sensiblement dans la salle.  Personne ne s'était attendu de voir qui que ce soit ici.

«Voyons, messires, mesdames, nous ne sommes pas des ennemies,» dit l'elfe au cheveux noirs en levant les mains.  L'oeil perçant d'Imay lui disait cependant que les deux hommes était aussis tendus que la corde du violon de son grand-père.  «Nous partageons un but commun et j'aurais fort à parier que le moine également,» ajouta l'elfe aux cheveux blonds.

«Vous êtes les deux enquêteurs qui ont questionnés la matronne de l'orphelinat,» demanda Imay.

Le regard de l'elfe aux cheveux blonds s'assombrit.  Il y avait de l'électricité dans l'air. Finalement, le noir tendit la main à la petite personne à ses côtés.  «C'est exact mademoiselle Imay.  Mon nom est Fario Élligoth et voici mon companion Féllian Shard.»


----------



## Julie (Nov 19, 2003)

*"Enchantée. Imay Boischatel,"* dit-elle en tendant la main. *"Voici mes compagnons..., mais il semble que vous nous connaissiez déjà."*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 19, 2003)

Diero fit le tour du comptoir pour se présenter convenablement.

"Veuillez tous excuser la façon cavalière dont je me suis conduit à l'instant", dit-il d'une voix la plus rassurante possible. "En vous voyant entrer dans la demeure de maître Ghelves, j'ai cru, à tort me semble-t-il, que vous puissiez être des voleurs." Diero poursuivit en tendant la main aux elfes, puis à Imay et ses compagnons, "Je suis Diero Domine, moine brancisois du monastère de St-Jéhovan-des-Aiguilles-Noires, et voici Silence, ma fidèle compagne. Je suis à Chaudière pour étude et je suis au courant des disparitions et enlèvements qui affectent la ville. J'ai appris ce matin que les grégoriens enquêtaient sur ces crimes, mais qu'un des leurs avait été attaqué rue de la Lanterne. J'ai rencontré mère Urikas pour lui proposer de remplacer ses moines dans cette affaire, puisque ces derniers semblent avoir été identifiés comme cible par ceux qui ont perpétré les enlèvements. Mère Urikas a accepté ma proposition et m’a fait part des détails de l’affaire jusqu’ici, notamment de la divination, de maître Ghelves, des enfants de l’orphelinat et de vos investigations dans Jazdirune."

Diero s’adressa alors aux explorateurs de Jazdirune en cherchant du regard la personne qui semblait être leur porte-parole. "Je n’oserai m’imposer à vous, mais il se pourrait que les dons de guérison dont Avméa me fait grâce pourraient vous être fort utiles lorsque vous déciderez de pousser plus à fond l’exploration de Jazdirune. Je vois que certains d’entre-vous ont déjà subit les affres de combats avec les créatures de Délénor. Si vous le désirez, je peux vous prêter assistance immédiatement."

Diero termina en s’adressant aux elfes, "Je connais peu les gens de votre peuple, car d’où je viens, ils n’ont que des contacts limités avec les populations humaines. Néanmoins, j’ai cru comprendre que vous êtes un peuple fier, libre, honnête et très versé dans l’Art profane. Je m’accorderai donc avec vous pour dire que nous avons probablement un but commun dans cette affaire. Ainsi, je crois qu’il serait bénéfique que nous fassions tous ensemble le point sur la situation afin de mettre en commun les indices dont nous disposons sur les enlèvements." _[Jet de diplomatie = 11 + 5 = 16]_


----------



## Gez (Nov 19, 2003)

Naline adresse doucement à Diero:
*« Mère Urikas à du vous remettre quelque chose, si elle vous a envoyé nous rejoindre. Après, je ne crois pas que quiconque s'opposera à ce que vous nous rejoignez, puisque nous ne cracherions pas sur un peu d'aide -- et surtout pas des soins magiques! »*

Puis, à l'adresse des deux elfes:
*« Messieurs Elligoth et Shard, je suis Naline du clan Silvwyd, je cherche à libérer les personnes enlevées par ces sinistres créatures qui profanent les ruines de Jzadirune, à la demande notamment de l'Eglise. Puis-je maintenant savoir quelles sont vos propres raisons pour venir ici? »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 19, 2003)

> « Mère Urikas à du vous remettre quelque chose, si elle vous a envoyé nous rejoindre. Après, je ne crois pas que quiconque s'opposera à ce que vous nous rejoignez, puisque nous ne cracherions pas sur un peu d'aide -- et surtout pas des soins magiques! »




"Dame Naline, je loue votre prudence. Malheureusement, mère Urikas ne m'a confié que le texte de la divination sur la situation des personnes enlevées. Elle avait prévu m'annoncer à vous lors de votre retour de Jazdirune, mais voilà que le sort en a décidé autrement. Je n'ai toutefois aucune objection à ce que vous lui demandiez de corroborer mes dires." ajouta Diero.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 20, 2003)

Fario saisit la main d'Imay et la secoue légèrement.  Sa poigne est forte, comme celle d'un homme qui a passé sa vie à travailler de ses mains... où à se battre.  *«Effectivement, madame, nous vous connaissons et vos compagnons ne nous sont pas inconnus, non plus.»* En jetant un coup d'oeil à Féllian, Fario pousuivit : *«J'admets que nous vous observons depuis un moment.  Nous enquêtions également sur les disparisons lorsqu'une de nos sources nous a informé de vos actes de bravoures et de votre implication auprès de l'Église.  Nous vous avons suivis lorsque vous êtes allés visiter l'orphelinat et nous avons été enchanté de constater que vous aviez conclus, comme nous, à l'implication de maître Ghelves.  Nous lui avions rendu visite quelques jours avant vous, mais vous avez eu plus de succès à lui soutirer les vers du nez.»*

Féllian prit ensuite la parole. *«Cependant, nous n'étions pas au courant de votre implication frère Domine.  Mère Urikas est une femme sage pour son âge.  Si elle a choisi de vous confier cette tâche, elle l'a probablement fait avec raison.  Ceci étant dit, ne vous en faites pas pour ce qui est de la culture elfique.  Ici en Erdeven, les elfes ont beaucoup plus de contact avec les humains que dans d'autre région de notre monde.  Probablement une question de vie insulaire... c'est du moins ce que mon humain de père disait.»*

À ces mots Fario s'esclafa de rire.  *«Ah ça! C'était bien ton père.  Je me demande d'ailleurs ce qu'une elfe comme ta mère pouvais lui trouver !

- Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma mère ?*, grogna Féllian. *Et puis t'a beau parler.

- Ce que mon cher ami veut dire, c'est que nous somme tous deux nés de mariages de cultures : nous sommes tous deux demi-elfes.  On dit que je ressembles plus à mon père.  Féllian, a pour sa part, hérité des traits de sa mère.

- Ouais, disons*, ajouta Féllian, peu convaicu.*

- Pour répondre à votre question, madame Naline.  Ce qui nous a poussé à enquêter sur les disparitions, c'est qu'un de nos amis figure parmis les disparus : le magicien Éléthor Boisbarré.»*


----------



## Gez (Nov 20, 2003)

- 







			
				Fario said:
			
		

> Pour répondre à votre question, madame Naline...




*« Mademoiselle »* rectifie la menue gnome.

Puis, à la cantonade:

*« Bien, puisque maintenant tout est clair, et que le temps presse, si nous retournions tous ensemble dans le complexe ? Nous remontions pour chercher du renfort, mais le renfort est venu à nous. »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 20, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> -
> *« Bien, puisque maintenant tout est clair, et que le temps presse, si nous retournions tous ensemble dans le complexe ? Nous remontions pour chercher du renfort, mais le renfort est venu à nous. »*




"Je loue aussi votre désir de résoudre cette affaire et de tirer ces pauvres gens des griffes de Délénor. Je partage ce désir croyez-moi. Mais auparavant je dois retourner à St-Étiennes-des-Roses pour obtenir l'autorisation  de mon supérieur, le père Mathusias. Mère Urikas était sensée intercéder auprès de lui en ma faveur. Il faut aussi que je récupère des biens qui pourraient être utiles lors de l'exploration des ruines et que j'ai laissés dans ma cellule", répliqua Diero.


----------



## wolvie (Nov 22, 2003)

Valishan écoute attentivement tout ces nouveaux arrivants. Il ne rajoute rien à ce qu'ont dit ses compagnons et reste impassible dans son coin.


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 22, 2003)

Altran se présente:  «*Je m'appelle Altran du Lac.*»


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 22, 2003)

[OOC: J'ai pris le temps de lire vos aventures depuis le début jusqu'à votre entrée dans Jzadirune. Je supposerai donc que si les autres font confiance à Diero, ils lui transmettront les résultats de leurs recherches et ce, afin de lui faire comprendre l'urgence de la situation.]

Diero ajoute donc: "Je comprends très bien la nécessité d'agir rapidement. Si vous acceptez que je me joigne à votre valeureux groupe, j'irai quérir mes affaires avec empressement. Est-ce que messires Elligoth et Shard nous prêteront aussi leur bras?" S'adressant aussi à Imay et Naline, ses principales interlocutrices jusqu'ici, Diero demande si elles ont réussi à élucider davantage la divination de Mère Urikas.


----------



## Julie (Nov 23, 2003)

*"Les portes dentées font probablement référence aux portes de Jazdirune qui sont qui semlent être protégées par des pièges. Nous n'avons pas trouvé les défenses de malachite encore. Je ne sais pas où sont elles sont, mais l'omen disait descendez au sein des défenses de malachite. Avec tous les nouveaux passages qui ont été creusé, je parie que les prisonniers ne sont pas dans l'ancienne cité de Jazdirune, mais dans une extension; à l'extérieur de la carte actuelle, ici, par exemple,"* dit-elle en pointant le passage à gauche du bassin d'eau dans la salle dans la grande salle. *"Allez chercher vos possessions, mais faites vite, le temps presse et nous n'avons pas le temps pour des présentations formelles."* Se tournant vers les demi-elfes, *"Selon vous, pourquoi ces gens ont été enlevés?"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 23, 2003)

Diero acquiesça à la demande d'Imay. *"J'agirai avec toute la célérité que voudra bien me prêter Avméa."* 

Diero s'apprêta à quitter prestement la demeure du serrurier Ghelves, mais il s'arrêta à la porte, ne pouvant s'empêcher de donner sa réponse à la question d'Imay. *"En ce qui concerne l'omen, je pensais que les portes dentées pouvaient représenter un mécanisme, soit une crémaillère ou un engrenage qui soit suffisamment important pour être identifié par la divination. Rappelez-vous les deux premières phrases. L'omen faisait directement référence aux serrures Ghelves et au rideau de son arrière-boutique. L'omen doit être aussi spécifique concernant les autres indices. Si nous poursuivons le même raisonnement, une chose semble claire dans l'omen. Les malheureuses victimes de enlèvements sont transigées sur un marché d'esclave par une créature qualifiée de moitié de nain. Vous parliez que cette moitié de nain pourrait-être un gnome et je crois que la piste mérite d'être explorée." *

Diero pensait tout haut. *"La présence de messires Elligoth et Shard me fait penser que ces braves gens sont en fait une moitié d'elfe ou une moitié d'humain, selon le point de vue... " * Puis se tournant vers le nain, Diero enchaîna, *"Maître Thrin, est-ce courant chez les nains d'avoir des unions avec d'autres races? Il se pourrait alors que notre moitié de nain soit en fait un demi-nain, quoique je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ce terme dans aucune de mes lectures, ni rencontré une personne d'une telle ascendance.*

Perdu dans ses pensées, Diero ne laissa pas l'occasion à Thrin de fournir sa réponse. Il sortit précipitamment de la boutique du serrurier sous cette pluie froide qui n'en finissait plus.


----------



## Julie (Nov 23, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> *"En ce qui concerne l'omen, je pensais que les portes dentées pouvaient représenter un mécanisme, soit une crémaillère ou un engrenage qui soit suffisamment important pour être identifié par la divination. *




*"Les portes de la cité sont dentelées. Elles sont rondes, ressemblent à de gros engrenages et sont piégées. Par ailleurs, nous nous sommes fait attaqués lorsque nous avons passé la première porte dentelée... Je continue de croire qu'elles sont les portes mentionnées dans l'omen,"* dit-elle avec un petit sourire taquin.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 23, 2003)

Aux interrogations de Diero et Imay, Féllian répond : «Il est certain que nous allons prêter main forte.  C'est un peu pour cela que nous vous suivions. Nous espérions pouvoir être là quand vous trouveriez les prisonniers et si vous aviez des difficultés nous voulions être en mesure de... garder vos arrières ? Pour ce qui est de la raison des enlèvements, contrairement à ce que certaines rumeurs laissent croire, il n'est pas question ici de cambriolages qui ont mal tourné ou de kidnapping pour une rançon.  Les disparus proviennent de tous les pans de la société de Chaudière.  Pourquoi enlevé des pauvres s'il est question de rançon ? Non, nous croyons que l'idée d'un marché d'esclave est une piste beaucoup plus plausible.»

À la sortie subite du moine, les deux demi-elfes se jette un regard interrogateur.  «Hé bien, un moine pressé, c'est bien la première fois que je vois cela !» s'exclame Fario en riant.

«Maitre Du Lac, nous sommes heureux de faire votre connaissance, bien que votre nom ne nous était pas inconnu.» dit Féllian en s'approchant de l'humain la main tendue.

Pour sa part, Thrin considère les mots de Diero.  L'idée d'un demi-nain lui semble absurde.  Les nains ont beau côtoyer les humains, les elfes et les halfelins, les règles du clan étaient encore très fortes chez les familles naines.  La possibilité de diluer le sang du clan avec le sang d'une autre race lui semblait impossible face aux pressions familliales.  Non, l'idée d'un demi-nain issu d'une alliance entre les nains et les humains ne pouvait pas être vrai.  Alors qu'il allait en dire autant au moine, ce dernier sortait de la pièce pratiquement en courant.

«L'idée du moine qu'un demi-nain puisse exister me semble absurde.  Aucun clan nain n'accepterait une telle union.  C'est totalement absurde !,» se contentat-il de dire à voix haute.

******

Diero marche prestement dans les rues de Chaudière.  La pluie semble s'être transformée en bruine.  Le fond de l'air est froids et l'humidité chasse toute chaleur de son corps.  Le moine ne peut s'empêcher de se souvenir des journées chaudes de sa terre natale, là ou la pluie est douce et fraiche et non pas glaciale et forte comme cette pluie automnale dans ce pays nordique.  Est-ce la température ou la situation qui assombrit son esprit ? Qui sait ? Mais, chose certaine c'est que quelque chose d'aussi sombre que le ciel se trame dans Chaudière.

Arrivée au monastère, Diero prend un instant pour récolter ses affaires.  Alors qu'il est en train de ranger quelques papiers, le père Mathusias pénètre dans sa cellule.

«Déjà sur votre départ et sans nous avertir.  Que faites vous de vos devoirs frère Domine ?»  Le ton du vieil homme est sévère et sec, ce qui ne laisse présager rien de bon pour les demandes que Diero a à lui faire.  Alors que Diero allait s'expliquer le visage de l'abbé s'adoucit.

«Allons mon enfant, je voulais simplement vous taquiner.  J'ai déjà été jeune moi aussi.  L'appel des livre est certes très fort, mais l'appel de l'aventure au nom de l'Église, c'est grisant ! J'ai reçu le mot de mère Urikas il y a quelques minutes.  Je voulais simplement vous donner ma bénédiction.  C'est une mission important qu'Avméa a choisi de mettre sur votre route, frère Domine.  Mais à ce que je peux voir, le temps est compté, alors allez en paix et que le Seigneur de la lumière vous protège.  Revenez-nous sains et sauf, nous prierons pour vous mon frère.»


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 24, 2003)

Diero arrive chez Ghelves quelque temps plus tard, alourdi par un équipement relativement encombrant aux yeux des autres. Il leur semble que le moine n’a pas trop l’habitude de voyager léger.



> "Les portes de la cité sont dentelées. Elles sont rondes, ressemblent à de gros engrenages et sont piégées. Par ailleurs, nous nous sommes fait attaqués lorsque nous avons passé la première porte dentelée... Je continue de croire qu'elles sont les portes mentionnées dans l'omen," dit-elle avec un petit sourire taquin.




Diero relève la réplique espiègle d'Imay. Il rétorque avec un sourire entendu, [  ]"Bien sûr, Dame Imay, je ne voulais pas vous contredire. Je suis d’ailleurs heureux que vous ayez confirmé mon intuition."

Puis, il remarque le regard légèrement courroucé de Thrin. « Je suis désolé pour ma question de tout à l’heure. Elle a certes été déplacée. Il arrive souvent que je réfléchisse à haute voix. Je me suis souvenu que les nains considèrent la possibilité d’unions en dehors de la race comme une impossibilité. »


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 25, 2003)

*"Bien. Si certains d'entre-vous le désirent, je peux vous aider à récupérer avant de retourner dans Jzadirune. Mais, je ne pourrai prodiguer de nouveaux soins qu'à ma prochaine communion avec le Saint Père. Nous devrons être prudents d'ici là. Qu'Avméa guide nos pas et nos coeurs!"*

Malgré la discipline et le sérieux monastiques, Diero sentait monter en lui une certaine excitation causée à la fois par la mission divine dont il se sentait investit et par la possibilité de découvrir d'anciens secrets profanes oubliés au sein des ruines de Jzadirune. Il attendait donc que le porte-parole du groupe lance le signal de la descente.


----------



## Gez (Nov 27, 2003)

*« Très bien, assez perdu de temps. D'abord, regardez cette carte, elle représente les endroits explorés, et ce qu'il reste à voir. Comme vous pouvez le constater, de nouvelles galeries ont été creusées depuis qu'elle avait été tracée, et il est possible que d'autres soient bouchées par des éboulements. Cette carte n'est donc pas tout à fait fiable, mais c'est mieux que rien. »*

Cliquez ici pour voir la carte.

*« Les endroits qu'il faudrait tout particulièrement examiner sont, à mon avis, la grande salles avec les nombreuses petites cellules, de l'autre côté de l'entrée; et cette autre dans le coin. »*


----------



## wolvie (Nov 28, 2003)

Valishan etait reste dans son coin a aiguiser sa lame et ranger ses fleches pendant tout le temps pendant lequel le moine les avait quitté.
Aux mots de Naline, il se lève et dit : *"Je suis d'accord avec vous, nous devrions tout d'abord visité les cellules qui sont indiquées après le couloir en face des escaliers par lesquels nous sommes arrivés."*
Il se dirige ensuite vers l'entrée de Jazdirune et s'y arrete, invitant silencieusement ses compagnons, anciens et nouveaux, à le suivre.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 29, 2003)

Une fois tous réunis, les compagnons reprennent la route de Jazdirune, maintenant accompagnés de Fario, Féllian et Diero.  Plus nombreux, une certaine confiance règne au sein du groupe.  Altran accompagné de Fario ouvre la marche alors que Diero et Féllian gardent les arrières.

Àu pied des escaliers, les compagnons découvrent la salle des masques telle qu'elle avait été laissée. «Si l'alarme a été donnée par notre combat, il ne nous attendent pas ici,» pense tout haut Thrin en serrant son arme.

Selon la carte que le vieux Ghelves leur a donné, il faut emprunter le couloir en face des escaliers pour atteindre les cellules.  La lumière des lanterne crée des jeux d'ombres sur les murs de ce lieu abandonné.  Ce qui était joyeux et brillant semble aujourd'hui sombre et lugubre.

Après quelques pas, le couloir que les compagnons ont emprunté, débouche sur un autre corridor.  À droite, la lumière de vos lanterne éclaire un couloir qui se  termine en cul-de-sac.  Il y a quatre portes, deux sur chaque mur.  À gauche, il y a trois autre portes, mais le couloir semble déboucher sur une salle.  Finalement, une huitième porte fait face au couloir où se trouve les compagnons.  Toutes les portes sont fermées.


----------



## wolvie (Nov 29, 2003)

Valishan se dirige vers le fond du couloir. Il hésite un instant avant d'essayer d'ouvrir la porte de gauche.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 29, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Valishan se dirige vers le fond du couloir. Il hésite un instant avant d'essayer d'ouvrir la porte de gauche.




Comme toutes les portes que vous avez rencontré jusqu'à présent, celle-ci est ronde et en bois.  Il n'y a pas de poignée.  Et une rune est gravée en son centre.  Valishan pousse sur la porte et tente de la faire rouler.  Rien à faire, elle semble barrée.


----------



## wolvie (Nov 30, 2003)

Valishan prévient ces compagnons : *"Cette porte ci est scéllée*".
Puis il essaie d'ouvrir la porte d'en face.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 30, 2003)

Elle semble également être vérouillée.


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 1, 2003)

Altran remarque: *«Nous sommes arrivés à une instance où les compétences d'un bon voleur seraient utiles.»*


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 1, 2003)

Afin de détecter toute menace venant de l'arrière, Diero envoie Silence se poster dans la salle des masques. "Va et reste vigilante", chuchote-t-il. [Silence restera immobile et à l'affut: Jet de perception auditive = 5+14 =19, Jet de détection = 17 +6 =23].

Diero demande alors aux autres en se dirigeant vers la porte en face du couloir provenant de la salle des masques: "Avez-vous réussi à déchiffrer ces runes? Peut-être nous renseigneront-elles sur ce qu'il y a derrière chaque porte ou peut-être renferment-elles la clé de leur ouverture?

Arrivé à la porte, il examine la rune et tente de déterminer la langue ou du moins l'alphabet utilisé.  Puisqu'il est censé garder les arrières du groupe, il se concentre sur cette porte et décide de laisser les autres pousser plus à fond l'inspection des autres portes.


----------



## Julie (Dec 2, 2003)

*"Désolée, j'étais perdue dans mes réflexions. [En réponse à la question de Diero] Je crois que ce sont des lettres de l'alphabet. Sur une des portes à l'entrée, il y avait un "A" d'inscrit."* Imay regoint Valishan au bout du couloir. *"Laisses-moi voir ce que je peux faire."* Elle examine le mur autour de la porte pour trouver la serrure, puis elle examine la serrure _[jet de fouille 1+5=6]_. Ensuite elle essaie la clé trouvé sur le corps d'une des créatures (sans la forcer). Si ça ne fonctionne pas, elle tentera de déceler la présence d'un piège _[Jet de fouille 18+5=23]_. S'il y en a un, elle tentera de le désamorçer _[Jet de désamorçage 20+7=27]_. S'il n'y en a pas, elle tentera de forcer la serrure _[Jet de crochetage 9+7=16]_.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 2, 2003)

[Je suppose ici que Diero ne comprend pas l'alphabet runique inscrit sur les portes]. 

"À quelles lettres correspondent les autres runes?" demanda Diero à Imay. "Il faudrait que ceux qui peuvent lire ces runes les notent toutes pour que nous puissions tenter de déterminer s'il y a une logique derrière ces inscriptions." Pendant ce temps, Diero continue de surveiller le couloir menant à la salle des masques.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 3, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> [Je suppose ici que Diero ne comprend pas l'alphabet runique inscrit sur les portes].




[OOC : Effectivement Diero n'est pas familier avec cet alphabet.  Du peu qu'il a peu en lire, il ressemble à certains écrits nains, mais les runes ne correspondent pas à aucune lettre dans cet alphabet.]



			
				Julie said:
			
		

> "Désolée, j'étais perdue dans mes réflexions. [En réponse à la question de Diero] Je crois que ce sont des lettres de l'alphabet. Sur une des portes à l'entrée, il y avait un "A" d'inscrit." Imay regoint Valishan au bout du couloir. "Laisses-moi voir ce que je peux faire." Elle examine le mur autour de la porte pour trouver la serrure, puis elle examine la serrure [jet de fouille 1+5=6]. Ensuite elle essaie la clé trouvé sur le corps d'une des créatures (sans la forcer). Si ça ne fonctionne pas, elle tentera de déceler la présence d'un piège [Jet de fouille 18+5=23]. S'il y en a un, elle tentera de le désamorçer [Jet fouille 20+7=7]. S'il n'y en a pas, elle tentera de forcer la serrure [Jet de crochetage 9+7=16].




La serrure ne lui semble pas piégée.  Elle a la forme d'un petit losange, comme celles qu'Imay a examinée dans les autres pièces.  La clé retrouvée sur le corps de la créature dans le tunnel ne correspond pas à ce mécanisme.  Cette petite clé en argent sert à ouvrir une petite serrure plus traditionnelle, un cadenas peut-être.  Pour ce qui est des clés récupérées sur les créatures no 3 et 4, ce sont des clés passe-partout, probablement celles que Maître Ghelves a fait pour ouvrir ses serrures.  Elle ne correspondent pas non-plus au serrures des portes qu'Imay examine.

Cela ne fonctionnant pas, Imay examine plus en détail la porte.  La rune sur la porte représente la lettre «E» en gnome, alors que celle qui est gravée sur la porte en face, à gauche du couloir, représente la lettre «N».  En rejoignant Valishan, Imay a noté que les portes affichaient toutes des runes différentes.  Dans l'ordre rencontrées, elle a vu la rune pour la lettre «Z», la lettre «D» et la lettre «I».

Par ailleurs, l'examen de la porte «E» révèle la présence d'un piège.  Trois minuscules orifices sont taillés dans le cadre de porte.  Elle détecte également un peu de suie dans les orifices.  À l'aide d'un petit peu de résine de pin, elle bloque les orifices, cela devrait les empêcher de lancer leurs projectiles.

Une fois le travail sur le piège terminé, Imay s'attaque à la serrure.  Malheureusement, la serrure résiste à ces tentatives de la forcer.

Pendant ce temps, Silence monte la garde.  La salle des masques est bruyante, mais l'ouïe percente de la chouette lui permet de déceler le moindre petit crissement dans la poussière.  Momentanément son attention est détournée du travail que lui a assigné son maître lorsqu'un petit rongeur traverse la pièce.  Diero sent aussitôt le désire de chasser monter dans l'esprit de son familier.  Malgré tout, Silence résiste à la tentation et continue de monter la garde.  Rien d'autre que ce rongeur semble bouger dans cette pièce.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 3, 2003)

*"Ces lettres sont donc de l'alphabet gnome"* déduit Diero à partir des informations d'Imay. *"Il semble aussi que ce sont les lettres qui composent le mot "Jzadirune", ce qui semble logique vu l'endroit. Ce n'était peut-être que l'indication que ceci était l'entrée de la cité. Est-ce que quelqu'un y voit autre chose?" *

Diero poursuivit, *"Peut-être devrions-nous forcer la porte piégée. Il s'agit là peut-être d'une première ligne de défense vers l'endroit où les prisonniers ont été emmenés."*


----------



## Gez (Dec 3, 2003)

*« Les dentellages des portes fait penser à un mécanisme. Peut-être ne peuvent-elle être ouverte que dans un ordre particulier, qui sera probablement J-Z-A-D-I-R-U-N-E. »*


----------



## wolvie (Dec 3, 2003)

Valishan écoute attentivement ses compagnons en  regardant les manipulations d'Imay, se préparant a la mettre à l'abri si un problème survenait.Aux mots de Naline, il dit :
*"Ils nous faut donc retrouver la porte portant la lettre J. C'est peu etre l'une de celles qui sont plus loin dans le couloir."*
Il interroge les autres du regard.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 3, 2003)

*"Naline a probablement raison" * ajoute Diero. *"Il est possible que si nous activons les portes dans le sens de l'épellation de J-Z-A-D-I-R-U-N-E, nous désactiverons les pièges qui les protègent. Il est possible que la porte J se trouve à l'autre bout du couloir."*
*"Silence ne semble pas détecter d'activités dans la salle des masques. Nos arrières ne sont pas menacés pour l'instant mais je vais rester de guet ici." *


----------



## wolvie (Dec 4, 2003)

Valishan commence donc a progressé dans le couloir. Il reste sur ses gardes en avançant dans le couloir.
Ne connaissant pas l'alphabet des gnomes, il vérifie donc que les portes sont toutes férmées et s'avance jusqu'à l'entrée de la pièce carré. Si une des portes est différente ou veut bien s'ouvrir, il s'arrete et en informe ses compagnons.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 7, 2003)

Chaque porte que Valishan essaie d'ouvrir s'avère fermée à clé.  Chaque porte qu'il croise comporte une rune différente.  Comme il le sait déjà, les deux dernières portes comportent les runes pour les lettres «N» et «E».  Les trois autres portes dans l'embranchement de droite sont toutes gravées de runes inconnues.  Selon ce qu'Imay a dit, elles serait gravés des runes «I», «D» et «Z».  La première porte de l'embranchement de gauche est identifiée par la rune «J», comme celle que vous aviez vu dans la salle des masques (porte la plus éloignée des escaliers).

Pendant, ce temps, Diero continue d'observer le couloir.  Tout est toujours calme... trop peut-être.

Alors que Valishan s'approche de la fin du couloir, il s'apperçoit qu'une très faible lueur semble provenir de la salle.  Intrigué et curieux de savoir si les deux dernières portes sont également closes, Valishan presse légèrement le pas.  Soudainement, il sent le plancher se dérober sous ses pieds.  Un grincement de pierre se frottant contre la pierre se fait entendre et là où se trouvait un instant plus tôt un plancher bien solide, s'ouvre maintenant un trou béant se perdant dans l'obscurité.

Instinctivement, les muscles de Valishan se contractent.  De toutes ses forces il saute.  Ses doigts s'aggripe au rebord du gouffre.  Il sent la poussière glisser sous la pression.  Une sueur froide coule de son front.  Désespérément, il tire, ses pieds battant le mur, cherchant une prise.  Après un court instant il parvient à se tirer hors du gouffre.

[OOC : jet de Réflexe 17]

Il se trouve à l'entrée de la salle, mais il est maintenant séparé de ses compagnons par un trou béant de trois mètres de largeur qui l'empêche de faire demi-tour.


----------



## Gez (Dec 8, 2003)

Naline désigne la porte à l'est:
*« Essaye d'ouvrir cette porte, elle revient sur un endroit exploré! »*

Puis elle dépose de la pointe de sa serpe une petite goutte de sang pour représenter le piège sur la carte.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 8, 2003)

[OOC: Si Valishan arrive à ouvrir la porte désignée par Naline, Diero rappelle Silence et la dirige vers Valishan au-delà de la trappe pour qu'elle l'accompagne durant son retour vers le groupe. Ainsi, si Valishan et Silence sont attaqués, Diero et le groupe pourront se porter aussitôt à leur secours.]

*"Valishan, je t'envoie Silence. Elle sera ton signal d'alarme si quelquechose tourne mal."* lança Diero. *"Note les runes sur les deux portes du bout du couloir où tu te trouves avant de revenir."* Puis Diero s'adressa à Imay, *"Si nous voulons vérifier notre hypothèse concernant l'ordre d'ouverture des portes, il faudrait tester la porte "J" en premier. Nous avons encore besoin de vous ma chère Imay!"*

Finalement, en voyant Naline identifier la trappe de son sang sur la carte, Diero fouille dans son sac à dos et lui tend une plume et un peu d'encre. *"Voilà! Inutile de vous "mutiler" chère amie, un moine a toujours de quoi écrire," * dit doucement Diero avec un sourire en coin. *"D'ailleurs, il faudrait en profiter pour inscrire les lettres sur chacune des portes examinées."*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 8, 2003)

_(OOC : Version corrigée de la carte pour inclure les deux demi-elfes qui avaient été omis sur la version précédente.)_


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 9, 2003)

*Il faudrait que des archers se postent près de la trappe afin de couvrir Valishan s'il advenait que ces infâmes créatures de Délénor arrivent par la salle sud"* ajouta Diero en identifiant du regard les demi-elfes. *"Je pourrais aussi couvrir Valishan avec un sort profane mais je risquerais de l'affecter également."*


----------



## wolvie (Dec 9, 2003)

Valishan teste l'ouverture des deux dernières portes. Meme si l'une d'entre elles peut s'ouvrir, il s'avance prudemment vers la salle pour identifier la provenance de la lueur qu'il a vue.


----------



## wolvie (Dec 9, 2003)

Valishan teste l'ouverture des deux dernières portes. Meme si l'une d'entre elles peut s'ouvrir, il s'avance prudemment vers la salle pour identifier la provenance de la lueur qu'il a vue.


----------



## Julie (Dec 10, 2003)

Imay se dirige prestamment vers la trappe pour identifier les runes sur chacune des portes. Lorsqu'elle a terminé, elle examine les environs de la trappe afin de déterminer si elle pourrait utiliser une corde et un grappin pour la traverser _[Jet de détection: 1+6=7]_.


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 12, 2003)

Altran dit: «*Essayons-nous de nous rejoindre à Valishan de l'autre coté de cette porte?  Si c'est le seul moyen d'éviter la trappe, nous devrons passer par là de toute façon.*»


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 13, 2003)

Voyant que leur nouveau compagnon a été séparé du groupe, Fario et Féllian sortent leur arcs et se poste en garde pour lui fournir un peu de protection.   Au même moment, Silence appelée par son maître apparaît dans le corridor et vient se poser aux pieds du rôdeur.

Pour sa part, Imay s'approche de la dernière porte avant le piège.  En jettant un coup d'oeil par delà les deux demi-elfes, elle voit qu'elle pourrait accorcher son grappin sur une des deux portes de l'autre côté.  Cependant, elle n'a rien pour fixer la corde de son côté de la fosse pour faire un pont de corde.

Les deux portes auxquelles Valishan a accès sont également vérrouillées.  Celle à sa gauche est identifiée d'une rune qu'il a déjà vu : «A», l'autre lui est inconnue.  S'avançant dans la salle, il peut nettement voir la source de la lumière.  Taillée en bas-relief sur le mur en face se trouve une grande carte montrant plusieurs corridors et pièces toutes interreliées.  Les lignes de la cartes sont la source de cette faible lueur bleueté.  Grâce à sa vision nocturne, Valishan pavient à distinguer les controur de la pièce.  Elle est carrée et deux issues semble taillées dans les murs.  Par contre, des portes ferment ces issues.


----------



## Julie (Dec 13, 2003)

Puisque Imay se trouve à côté de la porte "J", elle l'examine afin de déceler toute traces de pièges _[OOC: jet de fouille 18+5=23]_. Si elle décèle un piège, elle tente de le désactiver _[OOC: jet de désamorçage 3+7=10]_. Si elle résussi à désactiver le piège, elle tente d'ouvrir la porte _[OOC: jet de crochetage 12+7=19]_. Si elle ne parvient pas à ouvrir la porte, elle attend que Valishan ait terminé d'examiner la salle.


----------



## Gez (Dec 13, 2003)

*« Je vais voir si la porte peut s'ouvrir de l'autre côté. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 13, 2003)

Imay examine la porte.  À son oeil aguerrit, elle perçoit que la porte, tout comme les autres rencontrées jusqu'à présent, est piégée.  Le piège semble différent du précédent, par contre.  Un seul tube est installé dans le cadre de la porte.  Le diamètre est également plus gros.

Prenant un peu de gomme de pin, Imay tente de bloquer le trou.  Son fort diamètre rend l'opération difficile.  Au bout de quelques secondes, elle examine son travail, plus ou moins satisfaite.  «Si c'est un gaz, espérons que la pression ne soit pas trop forte,» pense-t-elle.

Elle s'attaque ensuite à la serrure.  Comme l'autre, la serrure est de bonne qualité.  Après quelques secondes d'essai, Imay se redresse.  La porte est toujours vérouillée.

[OOC : Premièrement, j'ai refait le jet de désamorçage d'Imay étant donné que c'est le MD qui est supposé faire ces jets.  Deuxièmement, Gez, que veux-tu dire quand tu dis que Naline essaie par l'autre côté.  Je présume que tu fais le tour et te rend de l'autre côté de la porte en X9 pour tenter de l'ouvrir.  Peux-tu confirmer, s.t.p.  Finalement, je joins quelques fichiers jpg à ce message.  Ce sont les runes que vous avez rencontré jusqu'à présent.]


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 13, 2003)

(OOC : voici les deux runes manquantes.)


----------



## Julie (Dec 13, 2003)

*"Je ne crois pas avoir les capacités d'ouvrir ces portes. Les serrures sont trop complexes. Je crois donc qu'il est plutôt futile de s'attarder à ce type de porte, à moins de trouver les clés appropriées. D'ailleurs, je soupçonne que les créatures n'ont pas un accès libre aux clés, si elles exsitent encore, de par la présence des nouveaux tunels et de la porte bloquée ouverte près de l'entrée. Il leur sreait plus facile de défendre ce seul accès."*


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 14, 2003)

Altran dit: «*Pour avancer, il semble que nous devons nous rejoindre à Valishan.  Si les habitants de Jzadirune n'ont pas accès à ces portes, nous n'aurons rien à craindre de l'arrière.  A mon avis, nous avons trois options.  Nous pourrions essayer de sauter à l'autre côté du fossé.  Valishan et Imay pourraient faire un nouvel effort pour trouver un méchanisme qui contrôle la trappe.  Ou nous pourrions rassembler nos forces pour essayer de briser cette porte qui ouvre à salle déjà explorée.  Qu'en pensez-vous?*»


----------



## Gez (Dec 14, 2003)

Elle attend un peu voir si personne ne l'accompagne, puis se rend dans ladite pièce et  regarde si la porte est vérouillée de ce côté aussi.


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 14, 2003)

Altran l'accopagne avec sa lanterne.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 15, 2003)

"Il pourrait être dangereux de nous séparer davantage de part et d'autre de la trappe advenant que de nouvelles créatures surgissent" ajouta Diero. "Par ailleurs, je crois que Naline a raison de vouloir prêter main forte à Valishan. Je propose donc, d'une part, qu'Imay reste avec Fario et Fellian afin de trouver un moyen de refermer la trappe. D'autre part, je propose que Thrin et moi-même accompagnons Altran et Naline afin de rejoindre Valishan. Si Imay réussit à refermer la trappe, nous ne serons pas séparés longtemps. Dans le cas contraire, nous nous rejoindrons tous dans la salle où se trouve Valishan actuellement."

"En ce qui concerne l'accès aux portes par les créatures des ombres, je ne suis pas aussi certain que vous qu'elles ne peuvent les ouvrir par l'arrière. Il faut continuer à craindre une attaque venant de derrière ces portes. Il n'est pas non plus certain qu'elle ne peuvent les ouvrir par l'avant. Ces créatures étaient en contact avec le serrurier Ghelves et rien ne dit qu'il ne les ait pas aidés, sous la menace, en leur fabriquant des clés. Les tunnels que les créatures ont creusés ne sont peut-être que des raccourcis leur permettant de défendre leurs positions plus facilement. Par contre, je suis d'accord que si nous réussissons à découvrir d'autres tunnels qu'elles ont creusés, nous pourrons éviter les pièges de la cité comme elles l'ont fait."

Sur ce, Diero attend l'accord d'Imay et des autres avant d'emboîter le pas de Naline et Altran.


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2003)

*"D'accord, je vais essayer de trouver un moyen de fermer la trappe."*
Imay examine le pourtour de la trappe et tente de trouver un moyen de la fermer. _[OOC: je prends 20 pour le jet de fouille (si je peux) donc 20+5=25; si je ne peux pas, je roule 10+5=15]_


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 17, 2003)

Imay, sous l'oeil vigilant de Fario et Féllian, examine le piège.  Le mécanisme est simple : un trappe dans le plancher, dissimulée sous un faux dallage, un loquet simple qui se déclanche sous un poids, et un trou rempli de pieux acérés.  Les pièges les plus simples sont toujours les pièges les plus efficaces... En examinant, le mécanisme, Imay constate qu'il semble y avoir un système pour verrouillé le piège.  Par contre, ce qui semble actionner le verrou n'est pas près du piège.  Pour ce qui est de fermer le piège, rien ne semble être à portée de main.  Il faudra trouver autre chose pour le fermer.

Pendant que la jeune gnome examine le mécanisme du piège, Altran, Naline, Diero et Thrin font demi-tour et tentent de rejoindre Valishan en passant par les couloirs déjà explorés.  En quelques instants, il ont regagné la salle des masques, emprunté le tunnel qui débouche dans la salle où ils ont rencontrés pour la première fois les occupants de Jazdirune et pénétré dans une petite pièce aux forme irrégulières où Thrin s'était fait assaillir lorsqu'il poursuivait un fuyard.

La pièce est emplies de débris, de déchets et de carcasses de rats.  Il n'y a dans cette de pièce qu'un lit de camps contre le mur oblique accompagné d'un coffre sur lequel repose une lanterne.  La lanterne semble avoir connu les affres de la guerre.  Elle est bosselée et une des fenêtre est brisée.  Aucune lumière s'en échappe.

La porte est percée dans le mur qui fait face à la sortie du tunnel.  Naline reconnait la rune qui y est gravée : c'est la lettre «R» de l'alphabet gnome.  S'approchant de la porte, la gnome tente de l'ouvrir, mais elle refuse de bouger.  Elle semble également vérouillée de ce côté.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 17, 2003)

(OOC : Voici la rune que Naline et ceux qui l'accompagne peuvent voir sur la porte).


----------



## Julie (Dec 18, 2003)

Si Imay est capable de trouver l'origine du verrou en l'examinant de plus près, elle le fait. Sinon, elle examine les alentours (cases t7,s7,t8 et s8) afin de trouver l'origine du verrou. Enfin, si elle ne trouve pas, elle dit à Valishan: *"Il semble y avoir un verrou pour la trappe, mais je ne trouve pas le mécanisme qui actionne le verrou. Tu devras examiner de ton côté."*


----------



## Gez (Dec 18, 2003)

*« Il nous faudrait un pic. Pour ouvrir une brèche dans les murs, juste à côté des portes. C'est, bien souvent, le plus simple... »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 18, 2003)

*"Fouillons d'abord le coffre. Peut-être contient-il la clé correspondant à cette serrure. Si nous n'arrivons à rien, il faudra soit se tourner vers la solution de Naline, soit retourner sur nos pas, soit défoncer cette porte. Quoiqu'il en soit, nous sommes coincés pour l'instant et ce n'est pas tout à fait rassurant."* Diero s'approche du coffre, l'ouvre (s'il n'est pas fermé à clé) et en fouille le contenu. [OOC: Diero prend 20 pour cette action donc jet de fouille = 20 + 2 = 22]


----------



## Julie (Dec 18, 2003)

Si Valishan n'arrive pas à trouver le mécanisme actionnant le verrou de la trappe, Imay dit: *"Il y a deux autres solutions possibles: 

1- Je lance le grapin (attaché à la corde) vers la porte en x7. Si Fario, Felian at moi tenons la corde, ça devrait faire un "pont" assez solide pour le permettre de traverser.

2- Si tu crois être en mesure de sauter par dessus la trappe, tu pourrais nouer la corde autour de toi pour que nous puissions te rattrapper si tu perds pied."*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 18, 2003)

Le coffre contient une série d'objets éclectiques.  En faisant un inventaire rapide, Diero dénombre : 
2 robes noires pliées mais en lambeaux,
3 bâtons éclairants
2 flasques d'huile
2 allumes-feu
1 pierre de tonnerre
1 masque en céramique.  Le visage représente un Jean-qui-pleure avec des oreilles de lapin,
1 anneau en argent à l'effigie d'un serpent.  Le serpent a deux petites pierres pierre bleues à la place des yeux,
une aiguière à l'effigie de dryades dansantes et sertie de pierres vertes.

[ooc : une aiguière est un vase sur pied avec un bec verseur qui sert généralement à contenir de l'eau.  Les aiguières sont souvent accompagné d'un bassin, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici ]

Alors que Diero fouille le coffre, Thrin mentionne : «Mon frère, je ne voudrais pas contredire un homme de foi, cependant nous ne sommes pas tout à fait coincés.  Dès que nous aurons réussi à sortir Valishan de son trou à rat, il nous reste quand même deux tunnels à explorer. Sans compter qu'il y a deux couloirs que nous n'avons pas exploré dans la grande salle avec les lumière dansantes.»


----------



## wolvie (Dec 18, 2003)

Valishan comtemple cette fresque. Il essair de comprendre ce qu'elle signifie. Plongé dans son étude, il ne se rend pas tout de suite compte que ces compagnons essaie de trouver un moyen pour l'aider à les rejoindre. Il se retourne vers eux et dit :
"Il y a une drole de fresque lumineuse dans cette pièce ainsi que deux portes, je vais voir si je peut les ouvrir."
Il s'approche ensuite des portes et essaye de les ouvrir.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 18, 2003)

Rapidement, Valishan essaie d'ouvrir les deux portes mais elles sont également vérouillées.  Il reconnait cependant les runes qui y sont gravées.  Ce sont les runes «E» et «Z».  Alors qu'il examine les portes, la signification de la fresque lui vient : c'est la carte de Jazdirune ! Le père de M. Ghelves a dû la copier sur le parchemin qu'il vous a remis.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 19, 2003)

Alors que Diero examine le contenu du coffre et que Thrin fait remarquer au prêtre qu'il reste encore quelques issues à explorer, les oreilles de Mitaine se dressent soudainement.  Son attention attirée, la renarde fait demi-tour et se dirige vers le tunnel, le nez à terre et les oreilles dressées.  Aux yeux de sa compagne, Mitaine semble toute excitée, elle a flairé quelque chose...

«Maître Du Lac, je crois que votre idée de défoncer... Dites madame Naline, c'est normale que Mitaine s'excite ainsi,» demande Thrin.


----------



## Gez (Dec 20, 2003)

Naline tente d'interpréter le comportement de son amie, si elle a repéré un ennemi, un objet, ou un passage.

Empathie animale: 3+12=15.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 20, 2003)

Mitaine se dirige vers le tunnel, les oreilles droite, flairant et les yeux transfixés.  La queue est bien droite.  Préoccupée par la situation dans laquelle elle se trouve Naline ne comprend pas immédiatement ce qui se passe.  Est-ce un ennemi qui a surgit ? Pourquoi Mitaine ne grogne-t-elle pas ?

C'est alors que du tunnel surgit trois gros rats.  En fait, les rats sont énormes mesurant facilement un mètre de long.  Cela semble surprendre Mitaine qui relève la tête à l'apparition des rongeurs.  Ses oreilles baissent et elle fait un pas en arrière.  Naline comprend alors ce qui se passait.  La renarde chassait.  Elle avait flairé une proie et s'était mise en tête de se payer un casse-croute.  Visiblement le casse-croute est plus gros que ce qu'elle avait escompté.

À la vue des compagnons et de la renarde, le plus gros rat des trois se dresse sur ses pattes arrières et, au lieu de détaller, émet un petit cri perçant.  Les dents pointues du rat sont bien visible et une bave épaisse coule de sa gueule.

Comme s'ils avaient été piqués au vif, les deux autres rats s'avance et prennent une position qu'on ne pourrait considérer que d'attaque.

[OOC : Je vais demander à Gez, Gith Galath et Altran de bien vouloir me rouler une initiative, un jet de détection et me donner leurs actions, s.v.p.  Je demandrait, par ailleurs à Gez de faire un jet de connaissance de la nature.]


----------



## Gez (Dec 21, 2003)

_[Hors jeu: Connaissance de la nature: 1+14=15; Initiative: 2+17=19; Détection: 3+15=18; Initiative de Mitaine: 4+9=13]_

Naline bondit en V10 en poussant un feulement animal et menaçant. _[Utilisation du don "Animal Defiance", jet de renvoi 1+17=18, nombre de dés de vie affectés: 1 (niv) +1 (Cha) +4+5 (2d6)=11, niveau le plus haut affecté: 3]_

_[Hors jeu: Tout ceci aurait du être posté hier, mais ENWorld s'est amusé à tomber en panne pile au moment de cliquer sur "Submit Reply"...]_


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 22, 2003)

_Jet d'initiative: 9+2=11.  Jet de Détection: 9+3=12._

Altran met sa lanterne par terre et sort son arbalète.  Son Esquive est contre le plus gros rat.  Il crie *Avméa!  Quelle sorte de rats infernaux...?!*


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 23, 2003)

_[Hors jeu: Jet d'initiative = 12 + 4 = 16, Jet de détection = 11 + 2 = 13. Diero tente aussi un jet de connaissances de la nature afin d'identifier les créatures = 5 + 5 = 10]_

Pendant qu'il fouille le coffre, Diero répond à Thrin: *"Je voulais simplement dire que nous sommes coincés dans cette salle, maître Thrin. Si je ne m'abuse vous en gardez la seule issue pour l'instant puisque nous ne pouvons ouvrir cette porte."*

À la réaction de Mitaine et à la vue des rats Diero laisse tomber précipitamment l'inspection du coffre. *"Je suis d'ailleurs assez consterné de constater que j'avais raison. La corruption de Délénor se manifeste ici devant nous. Que la Lumière d'Avméa nous protège! Maître Thrin, reculez! Je vais tenter d'endormir ces engeances de l'Ombre!"*

_[Hors jeu: Les actions qu'effectuera Diero se dérouleront selon l'une des trois options suivantes_

1- Si Diero réussi son jet de détection et qu'il peut agit durant le round de surprise, il lance d'abord un sort de *bouclier* (jet d'échec des sorts = 40%), qu'il positionne entre lui et les rats (donc à 45 degrés le long de la diagonales des cases de la carte). Puis, si Thrin agit avant lui et qu'il recule, Diero lance un sort de *sommeil* à son tour (jet d'échec des sorts = 38%) qu'il positionnera au coin inférieur droit de la case X13 (nombre de dés de vie affectés = 4 + 3 = 7) afin d'affecter les trois rats (en espérant qu'ils ne gagnent pas l'intiative).

2- Si Diero réussi son jet de détection et qu'il peut agit durant le round de surprise, il lance d'abord un sort de *bouclier* (jet d'échec des sorts = 40%), qu'il positionne entre lui et les rats tel que décrit plus haut. Puis, s'il agit avant Thrin ou que Thrin ne se retire pas de la zone d'effet du sort, il ne lance pas sommeil par crainte d'affecter son compagnon. Il saisit alors sa masse d'armes et lance *coup au but * (jet d'échec des sorts = 11% ouf!) en prévision du prochain round.

3- Si Diero rate son jet de détection, à son tour il lance un sort de *bouclier*(jet d'échec des sorts = 40%), qu'il positionnera entre lui et les rats tel que décrit plus haut.


----------



## wolvie (Dec 26, 2003)

Si Valishan se rend compte de se qui se passe dans la pièce d'a coté, il demande a ceux qui sont restés de l'autre coté du fossé de se pousser, prend son élan et tente de le sauter.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 29, 2003)

_[Hors jeu : ordre d'initiative : 
 Naline 19
 Thrin 19
 Diero 16
 Mitaine 13
 Altran 11
 Valishan 10 * j'ai ajouté Valishan étant donné son dernier message.]*
 rats 10]
_
Naline, reconnaissant des rats sanguinaires, s'approche de Diero et pousse un cri féral : «ROAAARRRR!!!».  Le cri résonne sur les parois rocheuses de la salle et du tunnel amplifiant son impact.  On dirait que mille ours rugissent dans cette petite pièce.

Les rats lèvent la tête au son de ce rugissement.  Ils abaissent les oreilles.  Leur poil hérissé s'applatis.  Jusqu'alors dressés sur leurs pattes arrières, les trois rats s'abaissent.  Ils hésitent un instants, incertains.  Finalement, le plus gros des trois pousse un petit cri perçent et détalle dans le tunnel.

Leur chef ayant fui, le courage des deux autres semble leur faire défaut et ils prennent aussi la poudre d'escampette.

À ce moment, Valishan, entendant le son du cri de Naline au travers la porte, prend son courage à deux main et s'élance pour sauter le gouffre qui le sépare du reste du groupe.

Il court.  Ses jambes le pousse à prendre un maximum d'élan.  Arrivé au bord du gouffre, il s'élance.

Surpris de la décision subite de Valishan, Fario retient son souffle.  Féllian se tient prêt à attraper l'elfe si celui-ci perdait pied.

Valishan semble flotter dans les airs un instant.  La grâce légendaire elfique lui donne un aspect féérique.  Mais l'instant est vite passé alors que les pieds du rôdeur atterrissent lourdement sur le bord du gouffre.  Un peu de poussière est soulevée.

Incertain, de ce qui va se passé ensuite, Féllian aggripe l'elfe par la tunique.  Voyant que ceci n'est pas nécessaire, le demi-elfe rougit. «Désolé maître Valishan, c'était un réflexe,» dit-il relâchant la tunique.

N'ayant pas entendu le cri de Naline, Fario se retourne vers l'elfe : «Pourquoi prendre ce risque ?» demande-t-il simplement.

_[Hors jeu : Diero a remarqué que le rat R2 semblait malade.  On aurait dit qu'il paraissait plus... translucide. Comme si les couleurs de sa fourrure avaient parues délavées.]_


----------



## wolvie (Dec 29, 2003)

"Ne vous excusez pas maitre Féllian. J'apprécie beaucoup de savoir que vous etes pret a me porter secours. Mais ne bavardons pas, il semblerait que les autres aient des problèmes, j'ai entendu la renarde grogner."
Puis il s'élance pour rejoindre les autres.


----------



## Gez (Dec 29, 2003)

Naline se tourne vers ses compagnons étonnés et, avec un sourire innocent, leur adresse:
*« Ben quoi ? »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 29, 2003)

*"Décidément chère Naline, je ne croyais pas que le cri primal vous habitait autant. Je crois que nous vous devons tous une fière chandelle",* lança Diero en souriant en regardant le dernier rat détaler dans le couloir. *" J'ai cru remarquer quelquechose d'anormal chez un de ces rats. Une certaine translucidité qui n'est pas sans me rappeler la description qu'Imay a faite de cette créature que vous avez tuée lors de votre première descente. Si un mal afflige les créatures de Jzadirune, nous nous devrons de redoubler de prudence et d'éviter le plus possible tout contact avec l'une d'elle ou un de leur cadavre. Si ce mal est contagieux, voilà un obstacle de taille qu'il nous faudra surmonter, car dans ce cas mes dons de guérison ne nous seront pas d'une grande aide."  *

*"Ceci dit, je n'ai rien trouvé dans ce coffre qui permette à première vue d'ouvrir cette porte. Le contenu en est cependant intéressant. Les objets alchimiques nous seront très utiles et il serait bien de les distribuer. Je vais tenter de détecter si une quelconque aura magique émane des autres objets".*

_[OOC: Diero lance *détection de la magie * sur la bague, l'aiguière et le masque, en se concentrant 3 rounds si nécessaire.]_

Lorsque le contenu du coffre distribué, Diero demande aux autres *"Alors, nous défonçons ou nous rebroussons chemin? Même si Silence ne m'a pas averti d'un danger, il serait peu prudent de rester séparés de nos compagnons plus longtemps."*


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 1, 2004)

*«Hé ben, si je m'attendais à ça !»* s'exclame Thrin avec un brin de déception dans sa voix.  *«Vous êtes pleine de surprises mademoiselle Naline.»*

L'examen de Diero ne révèle aucune aura magique.  Tous les objets semble ordinaires.  Par contre, en examinant les objets, une aura magique attire son attention : la porte.  

Alors que Diero se concentre sur son sort, Valishan, Féllian, Fario, Imay et Silence font irruption dans la petite salle, rendant l'endroit bondé.

*«Valishan nous disait qu'il avait entendu quelque chose de ce côté.  Est-ce que tout va bien ?»* demande Féllian.


----------



## Gez (Jan 2, 2004)

_« Il y avait quelques gros rats sanguinaires, qui avait l'air atteint d'une peste étrange. Diéro les trouvait un peu translucide. Ils se sont enfuis, mais ils reviendront peut-être, il vaudrait mieux aller dans un endroit où on aura un peu de place pour bouger. »_

Une petite pause, et puis:

_« Maître Thrin, pouvez-vous estimer la résistance de ces murs ? Comme les portes sont sûrement piégées, il vaudrait mieux créer les notres... »_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 2, 2004)

Thrin s'approche d'un mur et l'examine.  Il pose la main sur la pierre et ferme les yeux.  Après un instant, il répond : *«Tous les murs ne sont pas pareils dans cette «ville».  Les pièces ont été creusées à même le roc du volcan.  Elles n'y a pas de maçonnerie en tant que telle.  En fait, seules les portes sont des ouvrages de maçons.  Par ailleurs, une partie de ce mur donne sur une autre pièce, alors que l'autre partie donne sur du roc.  Je crois qu'il doit bien y avoir six mains de pierre entre les deux pièces.  Même avec de bons outils, cela va nous prendre plusieurs heures pour creuser un passage assez grand pour nous laisser passer un gnome.»*


----------



## wolvie (Jan 2, 2004)

"Dans la pièce se trouvant derrière la fosse, il y avait une fresque luminescente representantla carte de Jazdirune sur laquelle a du se baser la pere du serrurier pour dessiner la sienne. Toutes les portes de cette salle etaient fermées comme les précedentes. Je pense que nous devrions rejoindre la grande salle dans laquelle nous avons été attaqué et que nous explorions les couloirs latéraux."


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 3, 2004)

Diero se concentre sur la porte pour déterminer la nature et la force de l'aura magique qui s'en dégage. _[Jet de connaissance des sorts = 18 + 4 = 22]_. *« Probablement un sort d’abjuration… un verrou magique » * pensa-t-il.

Puis, tout en caressant le plumage de Silence, qui s’est empressée de rejoindre son maître, il dit : *"Il sera très difficile de forcer ces portes aisément et nos moyens magiques pour les ouvrir sont très limités. De plus, si nous réussissons à les briser, le bruit attirera certainement d’autres créatures maléfiques. Je suis de plus en plus persuadé qu’il doit y avoir un mot de passe qui les désarmera ou les ouvrira, mais le découvrir prendra du temps et les vies et les âmes d’innocents reposent entre nos mains. Je suis d'accord avec Valishan que nous devons poursuivre notre exploration. Mais les couloirs latéraux de la grande salle risquent de nous mener vers d’autres portes scellées. Si nous regardons la carte que Naline a mise à jour, il est évident que les galeries creusées par les nouveaux habitants de Jzadirune sont des raccourcis entre les différentes salles de la cité. Qu’elles servent à contourner les portes scellées par magie ou pour surprendre d’éventuels envahisseurs importe peu maintenant. Il faut presser le pas. Naline a indiqué trois de ces nouvelles galeries sur la carte que nous n’avons pas explorées jusqu’à maintenant. Je suggère que nous empruntions celle qui s’ouvre dans le mur est de la salle de droite adjacente à la salle des masques. À moins que les deux autres ne vous semblent plus appropriées? " * Tout en parlant Diero indique avec un peu d’encre sur la carte les trois galeries auxquelles il fait allusion et cherche du regard un consensus chez ses compagnons.


----------



## Gez (Jan 4, 2004)

*« C'est un choix aussi bon qu'un autre. Ne perdons pas trop de temps. »*


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 5, 2004)

*«Très bien.»*


----------



## Julie (Jan 6, 2004)

*"À mon avis, l'accès aux prisonniers est par le couloir au fond de la grande salle avec les colonnes, à gauche du bassin. Par contre, je crois que nous devons explorer les salles accessibles de la cité avant d'emprunter ce couloir, au cas où les prisonniers seraient dans la cité. Je vous suis donc." *


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 7, 2004)

*"Vous avez peut-être raison, Imay"*, répondit Diero pensivement. Il se mit alors à réfléchir tout haut.*"Mais en fait, si nous suivons la divination de Mère Urikas à la lettre, ce qui semble s’être avéré fructueux jusqu’ici, et qu’il faille descendre au sein des "défenses de malachite", ceci impliquerait que nous devrions probablement trouver un passage vers des salles inférieures. Je pense qu’il pourrait s’agir de cavernes naturelles, car la malachite se forme dans les cavités de la roche sous l'effet de l'infiltration de l'eau. De plus, ce minerai est d’une couleur vert émeraude, d'où son nom de "vert de montagne". Or, je ne vois pas sur la carte de maître Ghelves autre chose que des salles taillées de la main des gnomes et je ne crois pas avoir remarqué de trace de malachite dans les parois des salles de ce niveau-ci. À moins que je me trompe, maître Thrin?" * _[OOC: J’ai peut-être mal lu le début de vos aventures dans Jzadirune et il se peut que je me trompe. Si c'est le cas, oubliez tout ceci.] _ 

*"Donc, si les prisonniers sont encore plus profondément dans le cœur du volcan, notre première tâche est de trouver un moyen de descendre au plus vite. La carte de maître Ghelves est incomplète et elle ne montre pas d’accès vers des niveaux inférieurs. Je crois cependant qu’un tel accès se trouve dans une salle de la cité et je ne suis pas certain qu’un des tunnels creusés par les nouveaux habitants nous mènerait directement vers ces niveaux. Par contre, il faut explorer ces nouveaux tunnels rapidement pour trouver la salle où pourrait se trouver la descente. Peut-être que ce faisant nous trouverons des indices supplémentaires. Allons-y"*

Avant de reprendre l'exploration de la cité, Diero récupère le contenu alchimique du coffre, puisque personne ne semble s'y intéresser, soit les bâtons éclairants (3), les allumes-feu (2) et la pierre de tonnerre (1), en plus des flasques d'huile (2) et d'une robe (déguisement potentiel, matériel pour mèches, etc.).


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 7, 2004)

Après un effort de concentration, Diero remarque que l'aura est plutôt faible.  Ce n'est pas un sort particulièrement puissant.  Contrairement à ce qu'il pensait, par contre, ce n'est pas un sort d'abjuration, mais un sort d'invocation.

*«En réponse à votre question, frère Diero, je n'ai pas remarqué de traces de malachite dans les murs de la cité gnome jusqu'à présent.  Vous avez donc peut-être raison, la «forteresse de malachite» est peut-être enfouie plus profondément dans le volcan.»*, répond Thrin d'un ton songeur.

*«Puisque le groupe semble faire consensus à ce sujet.  Allons-y pour l'exploration des tunnel, mais faisons vite.  Le temps presse!»*, s'exclament en coeur Fario et Féllian.

À la file indienne, les compagnons s'engouffrent dans un nouveau tunnel.  Il est long et étroit et pratiquement circulaire.  N'ayant que 1,5 m de diamètre, les plus grands sont obligés de se pencher pour pouvoir circuler sans se cogner la tête.

Après quelques plusieurs pas, le tunnel tourne à gauche puis à droite avant de déboucher sur un autre tunnel perpendiculaire.  Thrin, qui ouvre la marche demande alors : *«Qu'en dites-vous ? À gauche ou à droite ?»*


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2004)

*"Gauche"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 7, 2004)

*"Allons à gauche."*


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 8, 2004)

Après avoir suivi le tunnel pendant quelques instants, Thrin fait signe à ses compagnons : *«Je distingue une ouverture au loin.»*  Effectivement, ceux qui suivent le nain apperçoivent dans la pénombre de la lanterne d'Altran une fin à cet espace restreint.

Le tunnel semble s'ouvrir sur une salle rectangulaire.  Un autre tunnel a été taillé dans le coin opposé de la pièce.  Tous les débris d'excavation ont été repoussés dans le coin à la droite de la porte.  Cette salle au plafond haut semble vide.  Quelques ossements de rats et quelques detritus trainent tout de même ici et là.

_[Hors-jeu : J'ai besoin d'avoir l'ordre de marche derrière Thrin avant que toute autre action ne soit prise.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 9, 2004)

_[Hors-jeu : puisque tout le monde semble d'accord avec ma proposition d'ordre de marche, je continue...]_

Alors que Thrin pénètre dans la salle, une voix jailli de nulle part.  *«Taral yan zyggek !» * Thrin disparaît alors, comme s'il s'était évanoui.  Au même moment, des pas métalliques se font entendre et un cri perçant qui pourrait pulvériser la pierre retenti dans la salle.  Une onde de choc frappe de plein fouet Valishan et Imay.  Ils ont l'impression de recevoir un véritable coup de massue asséné par un géant.

_[Hors-jeu 2 : Actions ? Valishan et Imay doivent réussir un jet de Vigueur.  De plus, j'aurais besoin d'un jet d'Initiative pour chaque personnage.  En passant, Naline et Imay reconnaissent les paroles prononcées par la voix.  C'est du gnome parlé avec un très mauvais accent.  En gros, traduit en devinois, cela signifie : «Attaque tous les intrus !» Enfin, j'aurais besoin d'un jet de Détection de la parte de Valishan et Imay]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 9, 2004)

[OOC: Jet d'initiative = 4 + 4 = 8. Si jamais tu as besoin d'un jet de détection pour Diero, le voici 1 + 4 = 5. Et si tu as besoin des actions de Diero, les voici

En entendant Valishan et Imay accuser le coup, Diero lance un sort de *bouclier * qu'il positionne entre lui et la salle et tente de s'avancer jusqu'à ses deux compagnons blessés. Par contre, si Félian et Fario veulent passer pour se porter au combat, il s'écarte de leur chemin du mieux qu'il peut.


----------



## Julie (Jan 9, 2004)

_[OOC: jet de vigueur: 13+1=14; jet d'initiative: 4+6=10; jet de détection: 5+6=11. Les actions d'Imay dépendront de sa capacité à détecter quelque chose.]_
Imay essaie de déterminer d'où venait la voix _[OOC:jet de perception auditive ? 12+1=13]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 9, 2004)

_Jet d'initiative = 4 + 2 = 6._

Altran se met à la défense totale pendant qu'il essaie d'apercevoir les menaces qui viennent de sortir de chaque côté.


----------



## Gez (Jan 9, 2004)

Ne pouvant pas faire grand'chose coincée dans le couloir, Naline se contente d'attendre de pouvoir faire quelque chose (_refocus_). Si quelqu'un tente de passer (Diero ou les demi-elfes), elle se plaque contre le mur pour dégager le passage le plus possible.


----------



## wolvie (Jan 13, 2004)

_OOC : En m'excusant pour le retard, Valishan fait 22 en Vigueur (19+3), 15 en Initiative (8+7) et 24 en détection (17+7)_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 14, 2004)

Surpris du choc, Imay et Valishan hésitent un instant.  Tentant de découvrir d'où venait la voix et d'où venait l'onde de choc, l'elfe et la gnome scrutent intensément la salle.  Mise à part les débris et détritus, la pièce semble vide.  Rien ne laisse transparaître qu'il a là quelqu'un.  Puis du coin de l'oeil, Valishan aperçoit une ombre qui apparaît près du tunnel à l'opposée de la pièce.  La silouhette de la taille d'un gnome s'y engouffre prestement et disparaît dans l'obscurité.

Les sons mécaniques s'intensifient et s'approchent.  Soudainement, la voix de Thrin retentit dans la pièce : _«Par la barbe de mes ancêtres...»_ Sa voix et coupée par le son du métal frappant le métal suivi du bruit sourd d'un corps qui s'afaisse.

Les voix de Fario et Féllian s'élèvent en choeur : _«Hé oh ! Qu'est-ce qui se passe en avant ?»_

Diero pendant ce temps se met à chanter l'incantation nécessaire pour s'assurer d'un peu plus de protection.  Il sent l'énergie magique couler en lui et en un instant une disque translucide bleu apparaît devant lui.  Il tente de s'approcher de la salle, mais se compagnons n'ayant pas vraiment bougé il ne peut faire beaucoup de progrès.  Seul Mitaine et Naline le laissent passer.

Alors que la concentration de tous est tournée vers l'avant, Altran jette un coup d'oeil derrière.  Ses compagnons lui bloquent considérablement la vue.  En plus avec ce plafond bas, il n'est pas vraiment dans une position pour voir grand chose.  Seul l'obscurité du tunnel semble se dessiner derrière les compagnons.

_[Hors jeu : prochaines actions ? Voici l'ordre d'initiative.  Entre parenthèses j'ai indiqué les derniers scores de pv que j'ai sous la main.  Pouvez-vous les vérifiers s.v.p. et m'indiquer les erreurs.  Merci. 
Naline 22 (13/13)
Mitaine 21 (3/3)
Valishan 15 (16/16)
Féllian et Fario 12
Imay 10 (9/12)
Diero 8 (11/11)
Altran 6 (7/7)
Thrin 6
 En passant, Urbannen, je crois que les stats d'Altran n'ont pas toutes été mises à jour étant donnée que tu affiches qu'il est encore ensorcelleur niveau 1.]_


----------



## wolvie (Jan 14, 2004)

Valishan s'engage rapidement dans la salle afin de laisser ses compagons sortir du couloir et ne pas se retrouver seul en cas d'attaque. Il prévient les autres : 
_"Une de ces créatures vient de s'engoufrer dans le couloir qui nous fait face, il doit surement s'agir d'un magicien."_
Il suppose que Thrin est quelque part dans la salle mais Diero s'en occupera mieux que lui. Il s'engage donc à la poursuite de la créature mais sans courir, preferant faire attention et voir ou il met les pieds.
_"Je vais essayer de voir où conduit ce conduit, au moindre problème, je fais demi tour."_


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 14, 2004)

Diero ne voit toujours pas la salle, mais il distingue clairement Valishan qui s'engouffre dans celle-ci à la poursuite de l'ennemi et Imay qui semble souffrir d'avoir absorbé l'onde de choc.

*"Il faut dégager ce couloir, sinon nous serons bientôt pris au piège" * lance-t-il aux autres. *"Il faut occuper la salle en groupe. Dans notre disposition actuelle nous nous exposons à être éliminés un par un." * Il tente alors de se faufiler entre Altran et la paroi pour atteindre la salle. Il estime que la petite taille d'Imay devrait lui permettre de passer sans trop d'encombres. Donc:

1- S'il réussit à atteindre la salle et qu'il réalise que Thrin et l'ennemi sont invisibles, il demande à Silence de tenter de localiser Thrin ou les créatures à l'aide de ses sens aiguisés de prédateur nocturne et il crie à Altran,  *"Utilisez vos lumières dansantes aux endroits indiqués par Silence afin de définir les contours de ces créatures. Seulement ainsi pourrons-nous les combattre." * Si Silence localise une créature ennemie, Diero lance un récipient de feu grégeois sur cette dernière. _[OOC: Jet de lancer = 20 + 0 = 20. Confirmation du coup critique (si possible avec cette arme) = 7 + 0 = 7]_ La substance visqueuse et inflammable devrait pourvoir rendre la créature visible pour un bon moment.

*ou*

2- S'il ne réussit pas à passer et qu'il ne peut atteindre la salle, Diero tend le bras suffisamment pour lancer un sorts de soins légers sur Imay. En poussant un peu Altran, il croit pouvoir l'atteindre. _[OOC: "spontaneous casting" qui remplace *détection des morts-vivants*. Jet de soins = 7 +1 = 8 pv]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 15, 2004)

_OOC: Guillaume, je n'avais pas encore avancé Altran parce que j'attendais qu'il passe au moins une nuit avant de gagner les bénéfices du nouveau niveau.  Si tu préfères que je le mets à jour maintenant, je le ferai.  En ce cas, est-qu'il recevrait ses nouveaux sorts par jour tout de suite?_

Altran laisse passer les autres dans le couloir ce round.


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2004)

Imay se précipite en P9, tout en dégainant son épée, pour laisser ses compagnons sortir du couloir. Tenant sa lanterne au dessus de sa tête, elle scrute la salle pour tout signe potentiel de danger. _[OOC:  jet de détection: 1+6=7]_. Elle tente également de déterminer d'où venait la voix de Thrin et le son mécanique. _[OOC: jet de perception auditive: 17+1=18]_.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 16, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> 1- S'il réussit à atteindre la salle et qu'il réalise que Thrin et l'ennemi sont invisibles, il demande à Silence de tenter de localiser Thrin ou les créatures à l'aide de ses sens aiguisés de prédateur nocturne et il crie à Altran,  *"Utilisez vos lumières dansantes aux endroits indiqués par Silence afin de définir les contours de ces créatures. Seulement ainsi pourrons-nous les combattre." * Si Silence localise une créature ennemie, Diero lance un récipient de feu grégeois sur cette dernière. _[OOC: Jet de lancer = 20 + 0 = 20. Confirmation du coup critique (si possible avec cette arme) = 7 + 0 = 7]_ La substance visqueuse et inflammable devrait pourvoir rendre la créature visible pour un bon moment.




_[OOC: J'ai oublié d'afficher les jets de Silence, en admettant que l'option 1) des actions de Diero soit la bonne. Donc Jet de détection = 18 + 6 = 24 et Jet de perception auditive = 7 + 14 = 21]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 16, 2004)

Dès que ça bouche un peu moins par devant, Naline et sa renarde tentent d'avancer pour voir ce qui se passe.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 17, 2004)

Valishan se précipite à la poursuite de la créature.  Il pénètre à toute vitesse dans la salle mais ses pieds rencontre quelque chose de solide, d'imprévu.  Pendant un instant, Valishan est incapable de comprendre ce qui ce passe.  Il a beau regarder à ses peids, mais il ne voit rien.  Puis, tout s'accélère.  Il perd l'équilibre et tombe de tout son long.  Le son métalique se fait de nouveau entendre.  Valishan sent alors le mouvement de l'air autour de lui, quelque chose va le frapper.  Il a beau regarder dans tous les sens, mais il ne voit rien.  Et le coup tombe.  C'est comme un énorme marteau qui lui tombe sur la poitrine, lui coupant le souffle et lui écrasant quelques côtes.

_[Hors jeu : Valishan est tombé en P10.  Il est au sol.  Le coup qu'il vient de recevoir lui cause 11 points de dégâts.  Il est maintenant à 5 pv]_

Au même moment, Imay voit également disparaître Valishan.  Elle tente de pénétrer pénétrer dans la salle pour libérer le couloir, mais à son tour elle trébuche.  Grâce à son agilité, elle réussi à garder son équilibre.  Ses pas l'amène à marcher sur un corps, puis un autre.  Ce dernier pousse un cri de douleur et Imay reconnait la voix comme celle de Valishan.  L'arme à la main elle a beau regarder autour d'elle, mais elle ne voit qu'une salle vide.  Si ce n'était du fait qu'elle venait tout juste d'entendre le bruit métallique de l'attaque sur Valishan et les cris de douleur de Valishan, elle jurerait être seule.

Sous les ordres de son maître, Silence pénêtre dans la salle.  Ses sens aiguisés tentent de découvrir la position de l'assaillant.  C'est alors qu'elle détecte que la poussière en avant du couloir est écrasée et marqué le long du mur.  De plus, un peu à l'écart, il semble y avoir des détritus qui semble écrasés sous poids.  Dans son langage, Silence tente de décrire ce qu'elle voit à Diero.  Celui-ci, confus par le fait qu'il a beau regarder la salle mais il ne voit qu'une salle vide, si ce n'est que Silence qui est prêt du mur à droite, fait une petite prière et lance son flasque de feu grégeois.  Le flasque décrit un arc et s'écrase sur une une parois invisible.  Elle se prise et s'enflamme.  Une forme cônique avec deux bras est révélée.  La créature a à la place des mains ce qui semble être deux pieux.  Malheureusement, le feu grégeois a éclabouser Thrin, Valishan et Imay.  Avec horreur, Diéro voit leur vêtements s'enflammer.

_[Valishan et Imay ont échoué leur jets de Réflexe (14 et 13).  Ils écopent tous les deux de 1 points de dégâts.  Valishan tombe à 4 pv et Imay à 8 pv.  Vous avez droit à un jet de Réflexe par round pour éteindre le feu.  De plus, Vous devez également faire un jet de Réflexe pour vos armure en cuir cloûté qui menacent de brûler.  Si vous réussissez votre jet, les flammes s'éteignent.  Sinon, vous subissez 1d6 points de dégâts.  La même chose pour vos armures.]_

Naline voyant Diero s'apporcher et lancer un flasque dans la salle, s'apporche à son tour et constate avec horreur que trois formes humanoïdes sont enflammés dans la salle tout en étant à côté d'une quatrième, qu'elle suppose être l'attaquant.  Mais à son grand désarroi, elle constate que malgré les flammes, une des trois formes humanoïde est immobile, au sol près de l'entrée.

Fario et Féllian constatant le désarroi de Naline, se précipitent à l'intérieur, bousculant au passage les deux compagnons.  Comme deux acrobates de foire, ils par-dessus le corps enflammé à l'entrée et disparaissent à l'intérieur.  Les compagnons peuvent entendre clairement le son d'épées étant dégainées.  Par contre, ces bruits ne sont pas accompagnés de chocs métaliques ou de bruit de contact.

Enflammé la créature se tourne vers l'entrée.  Se deux bras baissés vers le sol, elle rest immobile un instant et pousse un cri infernal.  Une onde de choc se propage devant elle et frappe de plein fouet Diero et Naline.  Diero étant en avant éncaisse le gros de l'onde de choc.  Il a l'impression que ses tripes se liquéfies sous l'impact.  Naline, plus petit et protégée par le prêtre s'en tire mieux que son compagnon.  Tout de même le cri lui donne l'impression d'avoir la tête entre une enclume et un marteau.

_[Diero écope de 7 points de dégâts et Naline de 3.  Vous tombez donc à 4 pv et 10 pv, respectivement.  De plus, vous devez réussir un jet de Vigueur (DD13) ou être sonné pour le prochain round.

Voici l'ordre d'initiative ayant tenu compte de actions préparées :
Altran 22 (7/7)
Valishan 15 (4/16)
Imay 10 (8/12)
Diero 8 (4/11)
Naline 7(10/13)
Mitaine 7 (3/3)
Féllian et Fario 6
Pu 5
 Urbannen, tu peux mettre à niveau Altran.  Si tu attends d'être reposé, tu vas être nettement désavantagé et je ne craint qu'Altran ne puisse survivre l'aventure.  Je préfère donc que la mise à niveau se fasse au fur et à mesure.  Pour ce qui est de sort, oui il y a accès immédiatement.  Me sentant d'un âme généreuse, tu y aurais accès même pour ce combat.]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 18, 2004)

Naline se faufile à côté de Diéro et de la créature (P11-O10-N9). _[Acrobatie: 14+6=20]_

Elle attaque la créature de sa serpe. _[18+0=18, dégât éventuels 6-1=5 (+4 si attaque sournoise, mais j'en doute).]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 18, 2004)

_[OOC: Aïe, aïe, aïe   ... Guillaume, est-ce que Diero ne devrait pas plutôt être à 4 pv? Et est-ce que Imay n'aurait pas dû subir seulement 1 points de dommage dû à l'aspersion de feu grégeois? Je veux simplement être certain, car la situation est assez critique. Le jet de vigueur de Diero est de 4 + 2 = 6 oups… Aussi je suppose que être *sonné* c'est être *étourdi* et non *secoué*, non?]_

Diero n'a pas le temps de réaliser la terrible situation dans laquelle ils sont tous plongés qu'il est plaqué contre la paroi du tunnel par une onde de choc d'une force inouïe. Il est fortement ébranlé et une douleur violente résonne dans sa tête. Il tente de se lancer au secours de ses compagnons, mais ses jambes fléchissent aussitôt. Les mâchoires serrées sous la douleur et les mains crispées sur son abdomen,  ils réussit quand même à implorer Avméa, « Ô Seigneur, porte-nous secours en ce péril. Donne-moi la force de protéger mes compagnons contre la furie de Délénor! » Il tente de se ressaisir et de mieux discerner la créature qui a été révélée par le feu grégeois. « Quelle est cette nouvelle infamie que Délénor nous a envoyé?» [OOC : Si l'état de Diero le lui permet est-ce qu'il peut dire si c’est une créature de chair et de sang qui porte une armure ou plutôt une sorte de golem métallique?]


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 18, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> _[OOC: Aïe, aïe, aïe   ... Guillaume, est-ce que Diero ne devrait pas plutôt être à 4 pv? Et est-ce que Imay n'aurait pas dû subir seulement 1 points de dommage dû à l'aspersion de feu grégeois? Je veux simplement être certain, car la situation est assez critique. Le jet de vigueur de Diero est de 4 + 2 = 6 oups… Aussi je suppose que être *sonné* c'est être *étourdi* et non *secoué*, non?]_ [OOC : Si l'état de Diero le lui permet est-ce qu'il peu dire si c’est une créature de chair et de sang qui porte une armure ou plutôt une sorte de golem métallique?]




_[Hors jeu : tu as raison, pour Diero, il est bel et bien tombé à 4 pv et non 2.  Pour ce qui est d'Imay, elle pert effectivement 1 seul pv et non 2, j'avais mal lu la table à la page 114.  Merci de me le souligner. Imay est donc à 8 pv.  Pour ce qui est de l'étât de Diero, il est effectivement *étourdi*, la traduction de _*stunned*_.  Pour ce qui est du type de créature, disons qu'il vous est évident que ceci n'est pas une créature de chaire enveloppée d'armure.  Les sons qu'elle produit ne sont pas celle d'une créature vivante.]_


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2004)

_[OOC: jet de réflexe pour éteindre le feu sur elle-même: 17+5=22; jet de réflexe pour éteindre le feu sur son armure: 3+5=8]_

Imay réussi, de peine et de misère, à éteindre le feu. Aussitôt fait, elle attaque le cône de feu, mais vise à côté _[OOC: jet d'attaque: 4+2=6]_. Si Valishan ne réussi pas à éteindre le feu ce round-ci, elle tentera de l'aider au prochain round.


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 18, 2004)

Altran regarde autour du coin sans se déplacer en P12.  Il jette _lumieres dansantes_ en N8.  _Je présume qu'il voit enfin la créature métallique_.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 22, 2004)

_[Hors-jeu :Voici l'ordre d'initiative ayant tenu compte des actions préparées :
Altran 22 (7/7)
Valishan 15 (4/16)
Imay 10 (8/12)
Diero 8 (4/11)
Naline 7(10/13)
Mitaine 7 (3/3)
Féllian et Fario 6
Pu 5
_
Altran incante _lumière dansantes_ afin d'éclairer la salle. Il jette un coup d'oeil autour du coin pour comprendre enfin ce qui se passe.  La scène qui se dévoile à ses yeux lui glace le sang.  Sous la lumière blafarde de son sort, il voit trois de ses compagnons enflammés.  Le corp de ce qui semble être Thrin est étendu à l'entrée et ne semble pas bouger.  Un bras, qui semble appartenir à Valishan s'agite pour tenter d'éteindre une flamme qui consumme armure et vêtements.  Un peu plus loin, une petite jambe, certainement celle d'Imay, brûle.  Une créature métallique couverte de flammes se tennant près de la porte en agitant ses bras pour tenter d'écraser ses adversaires.

Valishan, agitant et tappant son bras et se met à rouler au sol, réussi à éteindre les flammes qui consummaient son armure.  Malheureusement, ce faisant, il ruine la paire de gants qu'il portait.  Outre ceci, il s'en tire plutôt bien.

Imay, voit donc son compagnon disparaître, alors que la flamme qui le démarquait s'éteint.  Croyant Valishan hors de danger, elle s'élance en direction de la boule enflammé, épée à la main.  Cependant, viser une boule de feu est difficile alors que la cible semble toujours bouger et est éblouissante.  Ses coups d'estoc ne fendent que de l'air.

Diero étourdit par l'onde de choc, laisse tomber avec fracas armes et biens qu'il tennait dans ses mains.

Naline, sans hésitation s'élance dans la salle, culbutant à côté du prètre immobile et de la créature.  Elle tente de prendre la créature par le flanc et... se heurte à quelqu'un, qu'elle n'avait pas vu.  «Par Avméa ! Attention Naline !» s'écrit la voix qui semble appartenir à Féllian.  Naline réussit à ne pas s'écrouler dans un méli-mélo de jambes et de bras, mais elle se retrouve à quelques mètres de sa cible perchée sur un tas de débris.  Elle s'élance tout de même sur le monstre métallique taillant vicieusement avec sa scerpe.  Le coup porte, mais glisse et grince sur la surface métallique.

Féllian et Fario, invisible au regard de leurs compagnons, tentent également de pourfendre l'ennemi.  Seul le bruits de leurs armes glissant sans effet sur la carapace d'acier de l'adversaire se fait entendre.

Diero, réussit alors à implorer son dieu.  Peut-être l'a-t-il entendu ? Toujours est-il qu'alors que la créature s'élance sur Valishan pour l'achever, un grincement retenti et la créature semble hésiter un instant.  Ses mouvements deviennent saccadés, comme si un engrenage accrochait.

_[Hors jeu : pour vous situer, j'affiche la position de tous les personnages dans cette pièce.  Cependant, actuellement, seuls la créature, Silence, Naline, Thrin et ceux qui sont dans le couloir sont visibles.  Les autres, ne le sont pas.  Ils peuvent se voir eux-mêmes, mais ils sont incapable de se distinguer les uns des autres.]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 22, 2004)

Dès qu'il peut reprendre ses sens, Diero traîne le corps inanimé de Thrin en p12. Il tente aussitôt de sauver son compagnons en éteignant les flammes qui consument ses vêtements _[OOC: Je n'ai pas mon PHB, alors je ne sais pas si ceci prend une action ou non. Si jamais Diero a le temps il soignera Thrin avec un sorts de soins légers. "Spontaneous casting" (traduction?) remplaçant *détection des morts-vivants*. Thrin devrait gagner 4 + 1 = 5 points de vie]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 22, 2004)

_[Hors-jeu: d'une façon toute à fait métajeu, je pense qu'il est inutile de soigner Thrin. Le nain est mort. A moins que Dalshim ne redonne signe de vie d'ici la fin du combat, bien sûr.]_

Constatant la solidité du blindage du monstre, Naline tente simplement de le gêner plutôt que de l'attaque, afin de faciliter la tâche pour les autres. Elle se met sur la défensive (défense complète tant qu'aucun attaquant allié n'est visible).


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 23, 2004)

_[OOC: Je me doutais bien que Thrin pouvait avoir rendu l'âme. Je ne voulais simplement pas méta-jouer. Par contre, il est vrai que cette action "inutile" de Diero peut nuire aux chances du groupe de s'en tirer. Si Diero se rend compte que Thrin est mort, et si Guillaume l'autorise, il ne lancera pas *soins légers*, ce qui serait peut-être plus logique. Mais, puisqu'il ne sait pas que Thrin est mort, je crois qu'il serait normal pour lui de traîner le corps de Thrin à l'abri, d'étouffer les flammes qui le brûle et de vérifier l'état de santé du nain.]_


----------



## wolvie (Jan 23, 2004)

Valishan attaque la créature en tentant de profiter de son hésitation.


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 23, 2004)

Altran met sa lanterne par terre en P12 et sort son arbalète légère.


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2004)

Imay tente désespérément de frapper la créature _[OOC: jet d'attaque 7+2+2=11]_.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2004)

_[Hors-jeu :Voici l'ordre d'initiative :
Altran 22 (7/7)
Valishan 15 (4/16)
Imay 10 (8/12)
Diero 8 (4/11)
Naline 7(10/13)
Mitaine 7 (3/3)
Féllian et Fario 6
Pu 5]
_
Altran voyant que les choses se corsent, déposent sa lanterne devant lui et charge son arbalète.  Peut-être qu'il ne lui reste plus beaucoup de sorts, mais au moins il lui reste sa bonne vielle arme.  Les dents serrées il se prépare à l'attaque.

Valishan, secoué et brûlé se relève péniblement.  Sa peau craque douloureusement sous les brûlures.  L'épée à la main, il s'élance sur la boule de feu qui lui fait face.  Malheureusement, ses blessures le font terriblement souffrir et son coup ne fait que glisser une fois de plus sur la carapace de cette machine infernale.

Imay, n'a pas beaucoup plus de succes.  Ses coups d'estocs rebondissent sur l'acier de la créature comme une petite roche qui tente de faire tomber une montagne.

Diero, pour sa part aggrippe le corps de Thrin par le collet et le tire dans le tunnel.  Utilisant sa cape, Diero éteint les flammes qui consumme sont compagnon.  En relevant l'étoffe, une scéne d'horreur se révèle sous les yeux du prêtre.  Le corps est affreusement brûlé par le feux grégeois.  La barbe hirsuste et les long cheveux du nain sont totalement brulés.  Les paupières calcinées, un regard vitreux et vide, la chair de la bouche tirée par la chaleur révélant un sourire squeletique, c'est un véritable charnier que Diero à sous les yeux.  De plus, en examinant le corps, il peut voir que l'arrière du crâne est totalement enfoncé.  Priant, il Diero scrute intensément pour détecter quelque signe de vie.  Rien.  La voix tonniturante de Thrin Voixprofonde s'est tue.

Naline, immobile et sur ses gardes, tente de trouver un indice de la présence de ses compagnons.  Elle entends leurs grognements, le bruit de leurs armes, elle les sait à proximité, mais où ?

Soudainement, le bruit d'un coup d'épée se fait entendre, suivit d'un épouventable grincement se fait entendre.  Le support de la machine semble se plier sous son poids et la boule de feu s'affaisse au sol, immobile.  «Prends-ça espèce de tas de feraille,» s'exclame la voix de Féllian.


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2004)

Imay range son épée courte et examine la salle un peu plus attentivement. Comment se fait-il que Silence et Naline sont visibles alors qu'elle ne voit même pas Valishan. Elle se rappelle soudainement les propos de Valishan lors de leur entrée dans la salle. Il y avait quelqu'un dans le couloir au fond. Silencieusement, elle se dirige vers l'entrée du couloir (m1) en longeant le mur sud. _[OOC: jet de déplacement silencieux 4 + 5 = 9   ]_. Elle veux simplement jetter un coup d'oeil dans le corridor pour s'assurer que la menace s'est dissipée pour l'instant.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2004)

Alors que les dernières flammes crépitent sur la carapace de la machine, Imay se déplace silencieusement vers l'autre tunnel.  Ses pas lui semble bruyants et elle n'est pas certaine d'être ce qu'il y a de plus discret.

Longeant le mur, jusqu'à l'entrée elle peut voir que le couloir de gauche mène à une série d'escaliers qui montent vers une destination inconnue.  Le couloir à droite, pour sa part, n'est pas très profond et est fermé par une porte.

Debout devant le tunnel, elle ne peut voir qu'une ouverture sombre.  Le tunnel semble faire quelque mètres avant de virer à angle droit vers la droite.

Alors qu'Imay se dirige vers le tunnel, ses compagnons peuvent constater qu'elle apparaît et disparaît à des endroits précis.  C'est un peu comme si l'invisibilité ne l'affectait que par moments.

_[Hors-jeu : les endroits où Imay devient visibles sont marqués sur la carte ci-jointe]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2004)

_(Hors jeu : Oups, j'ai oublié la carte !)_


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2004)

Imay se dirige vers Silence et Naline en longeant le mur nord. *"La menace est écartée pour l'instant. À partir d'ici nous avons plusieurs options, mais je crois que le couloir du mur est pourrait-être le plus intéressant. Valishan a vu une créature s'enfuire dans ce couloir. Qu'en pensez-vous ?" *


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2004)

En revenant, vers ses compagnons, Imay continue d'apparaître et de disparaître.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 24, 2004)

Diero arrive à se calmer et à évacuer l'adrénaline qui parcourt ses veines. Il prie alors Avméa pour qu'il guide l'âme de son compagnon vers son repos éternel. Puis, il dit *"Compagnons, j'ai le regret de vous annoncer que ce conflit a été fatal pour notre cher maître nain. Nous devrions lui assurer un repos digne. Mais auparavant, je voudrais m'excuser auprès de Valishan et d'Imay pour avoir mis leur vie en danger. J'en suis profondément désolé. C'était toutefois tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour rendre ce monstre mécanique visible. Maintenant, je crois qu'il serait aussi important que je guérisse vos blessures avant d'aller plus loin."* _[Hors-jeu: Que ceux qui ont besoin de gagner quelques points de vie, incluant Diero, lèvent la main]_

*"Ceci dit je crois que nous pourrons suivre la direction indiquée par Imay. Les créatures d'ombre semblent effectivement utiliser leurs propres tunnels plutôt que les couloirs de la cité." * ajouta-t-il. _[Hors-jeu: J'ai relu le "post" de Guillaume décrivant le début de la rencontre avec le "golem" de métal. La créature aperçue par Valishan s'est bien engouffré par le tunnel creusé dans la roche. Est-ce bien ce tunnel auquel tu fais référence Julie?]_

*"Il faudrait par contre prévoir une stratégie face à ces créatures de métal. Il faudrait particulièrement réussir à neutraliser leur cri. Imay, est-ce que vos connaissances des mécanismes vous permettrait de détecter une faiblesse que nous pourrions mettre à profit dans le fonctionnement de ces créatures?" * Par curiosité, Diero tente d'examiner aussi la créature pour tenter d'en comprendre le fonctionnement et d'en détecter une faiblesse. _[Hors-jeu: Comme je ne sais pas quelle compétence s'applique, j'essaie les jets suivants: Jet de fouille = 5 + 2 = 7; Jet de connaissances (mystères) =  14 + 6 = 20; Jet d'intelligence = 3 + 3 = 6.]_


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 24, 2004)

Altran dit à Diero «*Aïe! Pauvre Thrin!  Comment va-t-on s'en sortir?  Avméa!  La créature n'est plus là!*»


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 26, 2004)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> Altran dit à Diero «*Aïe! Pauvre Thrin!  Comment va-t-on s'en sortir?  Avméa!  La créature n'est plus là!*»




La voix sans corps de Fario se fait alors entendre.  «Ne vous en faites pas mesire Du Lac.  La créature est toujours bien là.  J'ai actuellement les deux mains dessus.  Elle est simplement redevenue invisible une fois le feu grégeois éteint.  Si nous voulons l'examiner, il nous faudra la déplacer à un endroit où elle est visible.»

Ce à quoi répond Valishan : «Imay semblait être visible au centre de la pièce.  Poussons-y ce tas de ferraille.  Nous serons peut-être mieux à même de l'examiner.»

Alors, le grincement du métal, les grognements d'efforts de Valishan, Fario et Féllian se font entendre.  Centimètre par centimètres, la créature bouge.  Le métal de ses pieds grinçant sur la pierre du plancher.  Finalement, au bout d'un moment, la créature, Fario et Féllian apparaissent au centre de la pièce.  «Maître Valishan, vous êtes toujours invisible.  Pourtant, je vous sens à côté de moi.  Cette aire d'invisibilité doit se terminer entre vous et moi,» constate Féllian.

Diero s'approche alors de la créature.  Il l'examine sous tous ses coutures, mais il n'a jamais vu quelque chose de semblable.  Il a bien lu quelque chose sur les golems, mais dans ce cas particulier, il semble que ce soit plus une machine qu'un golem.  D'ailleurs, le moine même s'il n'est pas un expert sur le sujet, peut voir qu'il y a plus qu'un type de métal qui est entré dans la confection de cette créature.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 26, 2004)

_(Hors jeu : Voici la position actuelle des joueurs.  Valishan est en O9, mais il est invisible.)_


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> *"Ceci dit je crois que nous pourrons suivre la direction indiquée par Imay. Les créatures d'ombre semblent effectivement utiliser leurs propres tunnels plutôt que les couloirs de la cité." * ajouta-t-il. _[Hors-jeu: J'ai relu le "post" de Guillaume décrivant le début de la rencontre avec le "golem" de métal. La créature aperçue par Valishan s'est bien engouffré par le tunnel creusé dans la roche. Est-ce bien ce tunnel auquel tu fais référence Julie?]_




_[Hors-jeu: Oui, c'est effectivement de ce tunel dont je parlais.]_

D'abord, Imay s'agenouille près de Thrin et fait une petite prière pour l'âme de son compagnon défunt. Ensuite, elle examine attentivement la créature, tentant d'y découvrir son fonctionnement. Elle examine également les dommages que ses compagnons ont causés à la créature et tente de déterminer ce qui l'a "tué". _[OOC: Imay prend tout le temps nécessaire pour examiner la machine, elle prend 20, si ses compagnons ne sont pas trop pressés]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2004)

Naline reste choquée et silencieuse, et regarde la dépouille de la machine et celle de Thrin en alternance.


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 26, 2004)

Altran se déplace en O7 pour mieux examiner le monstre en métal.  Il est très soigneux de ne pas déranger le corps du nain en le passant.  

«*Ces habitants du sous-sol sont très malins en machines.  Celle-ci me semble tout à fait pas naturel.*»


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 27, 2004)

Selon ce qu'Imay peut en tirer, la machine est une construction mécanique et magique.  Le feu grégeois semble avoir endommagé plusieurs des ses engrenages et le coup d'épée de Féllian a eu tôt fait de l'achevé.  En examinant les restes, Imay se rend compte que le «coeur» de la machine est une pierre bleue transparente.  De plus, placée dans un replis, elle trouve une longue tige en acier mesurant environ deux fois la longueure de sa main (~12 cm).  Un bout de la tige est entaillée alors que l'autre porte une rune : la lettre «A» gnome.

Le reste de la créature n'est qu'un tas de ferraille sans valeur.


----------



## Gez (Jan 27, 2004)

*« On dirait une sorte de clef... »*


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2004)

*"... pour ouvrir les portes "A" ?  Je m'occupe de la tige en métal. je vous laisse la pierre..."* dit-elle en se détournant de la créature. Elle prend la tige et se dirige vers la porte au fond du couloir nord afin d'en déchiffrer la rune (s'il y en a une bien sûr).


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 27, 2004)

Imay voit la rune J gravée sur la porte de bois.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 27, 2004)

Ayant jeté un coup d'oeil au monstre mécanique, Diero laisse Imay l'examiner à son tour. Pendant ce temps, il soigne ses blessures par l'utilisation d'un sort de *soins légers*. Il demande à nouveau à ses compagnons s'ils ont besoin de soins. *"Si je m'occupe des blessés, il faudra peut-être penser à s'arrêter pour plusieurs heures, car Avméa exigera que je me recueille et que je prie pour que je puisse bénéficier de sa bienveillance." * _[Hors-jeu: Je remplace *Détection des morts-vivants* par canalisation spontanée. Jet de guérison = 6 + 1 = 7.  Diero retrouve ses 11 pv. Aux autres: manifestez-vous si vous avez besoin de soins. Je ne prendrai pas la décision pour vous   Guillaume, puisque Wolvie n'est pas là, pourrais-tu me dire si Valishan nécessite des soins?]_

Puis, Diero jette un coup d'oeil à la pierre découverte par Imay. Il essaie de la retirer ou de déterminer à quoi elle semble servir plus exactement. Il essaie aussi de voir si l'orifice central de la machine pourrait être bouché par une sacoche immobilisante dans l'éventualité où ils en rencontreraient une seconde. Il suppose que cet orifice sert à produire le cri infernal de la créature.


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 28, 2004)

«*Evidemment c'est une clef, mais nous ferions mieux de suivre les faux-gnomes dans leurs tunnels si nous avons toujours espoir de rendre renfort à Starbrow.  Il n'y a pas temps à perdre!*»


----------



## Gez (Jan 28, 2004)

« Ces clefs permettraient sans doute d'éviter bien des détours, et donc d'avoir un avantage sur nos ennemis. Rappelez-vous quand on était séparés à cause du piège... »


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2004)

Imay retourne à la salle, l'air terriblement déçue. Il lui faudra attendre encore un peu avant d'essayer sa nouvelle trouvaille ...


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 29, 2004)

Valishan s'approche du prêtre.  «Vos soins me serais d'un grand secours, mon frère.  Cette créature frappait plus fort qu'un marteau sur l'enclume !»

Il se tourne ensuit vers Naline. «Je crois que vous avez raison, mais je crois que nous allons devoir quand même emprunter le tunnel si je me fie à l'air de notre saltimbanque,» dit-il constatant l'air déçu d'Imay.  «Par ailleurs, il nous faudra faire vite.  L'ombre que j'ai vu se glisser dans le tunnel aura tôt fait d'aller rejoindre ses amis et les prévenir de notre arrivée.»

L'examen de la pierre par Diero lui indique qu'il sagit là d'une spinelle bleue, une pierre semi-précieuse.  Selon lui, en fonction de la taille (la grosseur d'un poing environ), elle doit bien valoir 600 couronnes ! Quant à sa fonction, selon sa position dans la carcasse, elle jouait le rôle du coeur de la machine.  Comment ? Diero est incapable de le dire.

Pour ce qui est de boucher la «bouche» de la créature, le trou semble trop gros pour une saccoche immobilisante.  Ça reste à voir cependant.


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 29, 2004)

Altran répond à Valishan «*Bon, je suis prêt à vous suivre, Mr le Rodeur, à la poursuite de nos ennemis.*»

Il ramasse sa lanterne, mais retient son arbalète chargée dans l'autre main.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 30, 2004)

Diero retire le coeur du monstre métallique, puis s'approche de Valishan. Il appose ses mains sur les brûlures du rôdeur et prie Avméa. Les blessures de Valishan se cicatrisent en partie et la douleur causée par le feu grégeois et les coups de massue de la créature s'appaise. _[Hors jeu: Diero utilise *soins légers * en canalisation spontanée, soit en remplaçant *bénédiction*, pour rendre 6+1=7 pv à Valishan.]_

Puis Diero se joint à la discussion. *"Pour ce qui est des clés, il est évident qu'elles nous seront utiles, mais seulement dans la mesure où nous auront la bonne porte devant nous. Pour l'instant, nous n'avons pas de serrure à proximité qui concorde avec notre clé . Il est aussi évident que nos ennemis ne connaissent pas l'existence de ces clés, sinon ils les auraient utilisées depuis longtemps. Nous avons donc quatre choix.

Uno - Revenir sur nos pas pour retrouver une porte "A".
Dos - Emprunter le couloir sud qui part de cette salle et peut-être trouveront nous au bout de celui-ci une porte "A".
Tres - S'empresser de suivre le fugitif par le couloir ouest et risquer de rencontrer à nouveau un de ces dangereux gardiens de métal. 
Cuatro - Trouver un moyen de nous reposer en sécurité. Je vous fais remarquer chers compagnons que nous sommes descendus dans Jzadirune en fin de journée et que la nuit ne devrait pas tarder. De plus, nous avons perdu notre valeureux Thrin et j'ai dépensé passablement d'énergie pour guérir les blessés.

Pour ma part, je suivrais les conseils de Valishan. Si, notre fugitif réussit à alerter du renfort ou à organiser des défenses, notre tâche sera immensément plus compliquée. Partons à sa poursuite, mais soyons prudents. Ce faisant nous auront peut-être l'occasion d'essayer la clé découverte par Imay."*

Pendant que les gens délibèrent Diero traîne le corps de Thrin dans un coin de la pièce et lui construit une tombe de fortune en le recouvrant des débris rocheux retrouvés dans la pièce. Puis, il bénit à nouveaux sa dépouille.


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2004)

*"Je ne crois pas qu'il serait judicieux de faire demi-tour pour trouver une porte "A". Je suis également d'avis qu'il faudrait suivre la créature qui s'est enfuie. Si jamais nous trouvons une porte marquée de la rune "A", tant mieux, sinon, tant pis."*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 2, 2004)

«Merci mon frère,» dit Valishan suite au bons soins du prêtre.  «Avméa devait avoir un petit oeil sur nous pour vous envoyé à nous.»

«Étant donné que nous semblons tous d'accords, allons-y,» ajoute-t-il ensuite à l'intention de tous et de personne.  Il s'engouffre alors dans le tunnel suivi de Féllian, Fario et Altran.

La lumière vascillante de la lanterne de l'ensorcelleur jette une éclairage lugubre à l'endroit.  Le tunnel semble avoir été fait selon la même méthode qui a permis la construction du tunnel par lequel les compagnons sont arrivés.  Il est pratiquement circulaire et a un diamètre d'environ 1,5 m.

Valishan distingue aisément deux couloirs : celui qu'il suit présentement et un autre qui tourne sur la gauche.  Les compagnons dans le couloir peuvent entendre aisément des voix provenant de la droite.  La langue leur est inconnue.


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2004)

*"Je me propose d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil vers la droite en guise d'éclaireur,"* dit-elle en enlevant son sac-à-dos. Elle se faufile ensuite entre les rangs de ses compagnons pour entrer dans le couloir de droite. *" Rester ici, et n'avancez surtout pas avec la lanterne."* Se plaquant contre le mur elle avance doucement dans le couloir jusqu'à ce qu'elle puisse voir la source de ces voix. _[OOC: déplacement silencieux 3+4=7   , discrétion : 12+8=20]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 3, 2004)

Diero retint Imay quelques secondes avant qu'elle ne parte en éclaireur. *"Attendez"*, dit-il, *"J'ai récupéré un robe noire similaire à celle que porte nos ennemis dans le coffre de la pièce où nous avons été attaqués par les rats. Vous pourriez peut-être la revêtir pour au moins éviter d'éveiller les soupçons trop rapidement si vous êtes détectée. Aussi, voici une pierre à tonnerre. Si jamais, la situation venait à mal tourner, utilisez-là pour incapaciter nos ennemis. Surtout leurs lanceurs de sorts. Ainsi, nous aurons aussi un avantage si nous devons les confronter."*


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2004)

*"Bonne idée"* Imay revêti la robe noire et prend la pierre à tonnerre. Ensuite, elle se dirige doucement vers le son des voix.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 7, 2004)

Alors qu'Imay avance dans le couloir, la luminosité diminue progressivement.  Les voix se font de plus en plus insistantes et, bien qu'elle ne soit pas en mesure de distinguer la langue, elle est certaine qu'une des deux voix semble désapprouvé quelque chose.  

Malheureusement, passé le coin, la lumière de la lanterne d'Altran devient insuffisante.  C'est l'obscurité complète.

Trébuchant sur une fissure dans le planché, Imay fait un faux qui, à ses oreilles de gnome, fait trop de bruit.  Elle s'arrête pour voir ce qui se passe.

Les voix se sont tues.  Dans l'obscurité qui lui fait face, elle ne peut voir ce qui se passe.  Elle est seule, dans le noir et enveloppée par le silence.


----------



## Gez (Feb 8, 2004)

*« Fichus couloirs trop étroits, »* grommelle Naline en contemplant la petite troupe (Valishan, Altran, et les demi-elfes) entassée dans le coin de la pièce.

Elle fait trois pas dans le couloir du sud pour surveiller l'escalier, et tenter de voir ce qu'il pourrait y avoir dans la grande pièce qui doit se trouver en haut, d'après la carte.

_[HJ: V'là la dernière mise à jour de la carte.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 8, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Elle fait trois pas dans le couloir du sud pour surveiller l'escalier, et tenter de voir ce qu'il pourrait y avoir dans la grande pièce qui doit se trouver en haut, d'après la carte.
> 
> _[HJ: V'là la dernière mise à jour de la carte.]_



Naline s'engage dans le couloir, sa lanterne projetant des ombres sur les murs anciens de la citée. Tendant l'oreille, elle est totalement confuse par ce qu'elle entend. Le son d'une légère brise dans les feuilles et le chant des oiseaux ! Les murs de pierre créent des échos et des distortions, mais elle est certaine de bien entendre ces bruits typiques de la surface.

Les escaliers montent quelque mêtres et se perdent dans l'obscurité. Prudemment, la jeune gnome, accompagnée de sa fidèle renarde, gravit les marches... et se retrouve en pleine forêt !

Quatre grands arbres poussent sur un sol tapit de plantes herbacées. La canopée se referme au-dessus de la tête de Naline à environ 15 ou 20 mêtres. Une douce lumière filtre au travers du feuillage éclairant cette magnifique forêt.

Des bosquets de ronces et d'arbustes forment des murs impénétrables tout autour de le forêt. Par contre, les végétaux ont été taillés pour formés des arches praticables là où se trouve Naline et à l'extrême opposée de la «pièce».

De plus, sur sa gauche, Naline voit deux monticules de pierres entassées de chaque côté de ce qui semble être un tunnel naturel dans le sous-bois.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 8, 2004)

_[HJ : Veuillez ignorer ce message et passer au suivant, s.v.p.  Il n'y a rien à voir ici !]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 8, 2004)

_[ HJ : quelques secondes plus tard... Si seulement nous pouvions éditer les images déjà affichées !]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 8, 2004)

Diero, qui n'aime guère que le groupe se sépare, reste dans la pièce centrale, prêt à intervenir pour prêter main forte à Imay ou à Naline. Il s'approche néanmoins de l'escalier que Naline a emprunté afin de pouvoir garder un contact verbal avec cette dernière sans être obligé de crier. _[HJ: Diero se déplace en P7.]_

*"Que voyez-vous Naline?" * lance-t-il en direction de la gnome en prenant soin de ne pas trop hausser la voix.

_[HJ: Vu la situation, soit la séparation du groupe, Diero décide d'allumer aussi sa lanterne, car ses yeux d'humain ne lui laisse aucune chance dans cette obscurité.]_


----------



## Gez (Feb 8, 2004)

Naline retourne prudemment vers les autres, en jettant des coups d'oeils derrière son épaule.

*« C'est curieux, et c'est très beau, »* répond-elle à Diéro en murmurant. *« Un jardin dans ce souterrain. Une grande salle, emplie de ronces et de quatres majestueux géants de sève. Tout verdoyant, dans une lueur de crépuscule. Un tunnel débouche à l'est de la salle, et rejoint peut-être celui par lequel on était arrivé dans la salle de la machine hurlante. Vous vous souvenez, il y avait un autre passage, vers le sud... »*

_[HJ: On peut éditer les images. Il suffit de revenir sur "Manage Attachments" quand on édite le commentaire. On supprime l'ancien fichier-joint, et on joint le nouveau.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 8, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> _[HJ: On peut éditer les images. Il suffit de revenir sur "Manage Attachments" quand on édite le commentaire. On supprime l'ancien fichier-joint, et on joint le nouveau.]_



_[ HJ : J'ai beau essayer, mais je n'obtiens même pas la fenêtre, seulement son cadre.  Le code refuse de se télécharger.  Même après plusieurs minutes d'attente je n'ai toujours rien.  Selon le forum Meta, je ne suis pas seul avoir des difficultés de ce genre.]_


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2004)

Imay écoute attentivement pendant plusieurs minutes. Si rien n'a bougé au bout de 2 minutes, elle tente de continuer doucement à "quatre pattes" et à tâton, en suivant le mur de gauche. _[Hj: jet de perception auditive: 17+1=18; jet de déplacement silencieux: 14+4=18]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 12, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« C'est curieux, et c'est très beau, »* répond-elle à Diéro en murmurant. *« Un jardin dans ce souterrain. Une grande salle, emplie de ronces et de quatres majestueux géants de sève. Tout verdoyant, dans une lueur de crépuscule. Un tunnel débouche à l'est de la salle, et rejoint peut-être celui par lequel on était arrivé dans la salle de la machine hurlante. Vous vous souvenez, il y avait un autre passage, vers le sud... »*




*"Des arbres? Ici? Quelle est cette nouvelle sorcellerie?"* s'étonne Diero. La curiosité lui fait faire quelques pas vers la salle que Naline vient de quitter, mais il revient aussitôt en pensant à Imay qui risque d'avoir besoin de renfort. Il retourne vers les compagnons qui sont restés dans le tunnel menant vers les voix. *"Nous devrions nous attendre à devoir confronter de nouveaux ces créatures maléfiques. Si Imay les attire vers nous, il ne faudrait pas être encore pris en file indienne dans ces maudits tunnels. Il faudrait que nous nous disposions de manière à les prendre par surprise."*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 14, 2004)

Immobile, Imay tente de percevoir si les créatures qu'elle a entendu plus tôt sont encore présentes dans la salle.  Elle retient son souffle pour ne pas couvrir le moindre son.  Les secondes filent.  La jeune gnome s'apprête à recommancer à avancer lorsque soudainement son oreille perçoit un bruit, le son de pas légers se déplaçant furtivement.  Tendue, Imay croit tout d'abord que les pas se dirige vers elle, mais soudainement, le son devient de plus en plus faible et puis s'évanouit.

Elle n'a entendu qu'une seule créature se déplacer.

*****

_[Ceci est pour les deux nouveaux.]_

Le nain n'avait probablement rien vu venir.  Il était étendu là dans la ruelle, inconscient.  Puant, hirsuste et visiblement pas très riche, les deux brutes de la guilde des Arlequins l'avait pourtant choisi comme victime.  À en juger par l'odeur qu'il dégage, elles auraient choisi de l'attaquer à sa sortie de la taverne.

Heureusement, le frère Michael passait par là.  Il avait bien des soucis, car la liste des disparitions ne cessaient de croître de jour en jour et le monastère refusait de s'impliquer.  Pourtant, s'il fallait en croire les rumeurs, les brancisois et les grégoriens avaient envoyé des hommes à la recherche des disparus.  Une piste aurait été trouvée.  Mais Michael demeurait au monastère, huilant les armes et les armures, passant le balais dans la salle d'arme.  Avméa avait beau travaillé de façon mystérieuse, Michael avait de la difficulté à voir son utilité dans cette période de crise.

Bref, le frère Michael avait obtenu la permission de sortir, question de mâcher un peu ses frustrations et ses questions.  Il s'adonnait à passer devant L'auberge du Vieux Saoûlon lorsqu'il avait surpris les deux brutes s'attaquant au nain.  Il les avaient interpellées et elles avaient détallées comme des lapins, non sans avoir au préalable lever la bourse du malheureux.

Un grognement indiquat au moine-guerrier que le nain se réveillait.  Il allait avoir un sérieux mal de tête...

*******

Nàrin, ne les avait pas entendu venir.  Peut-être était-ce la bière ou peut-être était-ce cette pluie qui n'en finissait plus de tomber ? Quoi qu'il en soit, ils étaient deux et ils l'avaient pris par derrière.  Un bon coup de matraque et il était tombé comme un sac de pommes de terre.  Quelle humiliation !

Alors qu'il luttaient pour regagner ses esprits, Nàrin se rendit compte qu'il y avait quelqu'un à côté de lui.

_[Hors-jeu : alors, voici pour l'introduction de Nàrin et de Michael.  GPEKO et Faust, c'est à vous.]_


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 14, 2004)

*Nárin*

Confus, frustré, et sans trop regarder celui qui est devant lui, Nárin se jette dans les jambes du nouveau venu, espérant le mettre à terre. "T'aurais mieux fait de frapper plus fort, voleur. Maintenant, tu vas avoir affaire à moi !" jappe-t-il en passant à l'attaque.

_Hors-personnage : Et ça commence !    _


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Feb 14, 2004)

_Micheal porte une grande cape grise  avec un collet un fourrure blanche. La cape et le collet sont décorés de broderies dorées aux logos d’avméa. Son armure est argent luisant et assortie de relief dorés et de logos aux signes des paladins de la main divine. Il a un haume qu’il porte à la ceinture (ouvert pour  la bouche et les yeux). Sur le dessus de son haume, il y a une ‘crinière’ blonde (comment on appelle ça?) et une ouverture à l’arrière lui permettant de laisser passer ses cheveux. Il a de long cheveux blond est de longues tresses sur les côtés, empêchant ainsi ses cheveux de lui retomber dans les yeux. On pourrait presque dire qu’il a déjà eu des ancêtres elfes! Son bouclier ainsi que son épée sont dans son dos en dessous de sa cape. Il porte un fléau lourd ainsi qu’un cor (de 45 cm) du côté droit de sa ceinture et un marteau de guerre du côté gauche. Il est possible de voir des gravures d’avméa sur le marteau. Il a à son cou une croix d’avmea ainsi qu’un signe de l’ordre des brancisois (qu’il porte en l’honneur de son maître et ami : le prêtre dirigeant de l’abbaye de la marche). Il a des pantalons gris et une chemise blanche sous son armure. Il a des bottes noires et des bracelets en cuirs noirs aux poignets. Sa démarche et son allure sont digne et fier. Ses yeux verts sont lumineux et perçants rendant certaines personnes mal à l’aise._


Ne m’étant pas suffisamment approché pour être dans la portée du nain, je fais un pas rapide de côté suivi d’un rapide déplacement et je m’éloigne de plusieurs pas. Je fais une détection du mal et je me prépare à éviter une deuxième attaque (je ne dégaine aucune arme).


_Micheal se dit à lui-même qui doit falloir être stupide ou complètement ivre pour s’attaquer à un représentant d’asméa dans cette ville. 
Mais connaissant bien les nains il se dit que probablement ce dernier n’a pas digéré son troisième baril de bière et qu’il doit être encore confus de son attaque. Peut-être aussi que la rage l’empêche de penser clairement_.

Si je me rends compte que ce nain, malgré son odeur, n’est pas une créature du mal,  je me mets à rire de bon cœur et m’éloigne du nain jusqu’à ce qu’il ait repris ses esprits.
S’il est une créature du mal, je dégaine mon fléau.


----------



## Gez (Feb 15, 2004)

Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> _Sur le dessus de son haume, il y a une ‘crinière’ blonde (comment on appelle ça?)_




Cimier. Et c'est un heaume, à propos.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin passe à l'attaque mais sa vision est toujours trouble dû au coup qu'il a reçu sur la tête. Il juge alors mal la distance que le sépare de l'inconnu et celui-ci l'évite sans problème. Il secoue la tête, tentant de chasser la confusion, et remarque alors que son 'adversaire' porte une armure de fer. _Les voleurs de ruelle ne sont habituellement pas assez fortunés pour posséder une telle protection_ pense-t-il. Il relève alors la tête et étudie l’homme blond en massant le dessus de son crâne.

Après quelques secondes, l’étranger se met à rire ((hors-jeu : je présume)) et Nárin lui demande alors sur un ton quelque peu confus : "T’es qui au juste ?"


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Feb 17, 2004)

*La rencontre*

_Micheal s'avance d'un pas décidé et tend la main. Serrant la main du nain et lui mettant une main sur l'épaule, il dit:_

*"Je me présente, je suis Frère Micheal, Paladin de l'ordre de la main Divine, Grand Protecteur d'Avméa et de ses fidèles."*

_Reculant d'un pas et faisant une révérence:_ *"Pour vous servir."*

*"Je suis sortie de mon Abbaye, l'Abbaye de la marche, pour enquêter sur des enlèvements qui ont lieu dans les environs. J'ai alors vu deux voleurs qui vous ont détroussé. En les interpolant, ils se sont enfuis. Je ne sais pas s’ils voulaient simplement votre bourse ou s’ils voulaient davantage mais voyant toute la fougue qui est en vous, ils auraient sûrement eu de la difficulté à vous enlever!"*

*Sur ce, Micheal donne une bonne tape amicale sur l’épaule du nain.*

*"Je sais que les nains sont forts et vigoureux mais vous pouvez vous considérer comme un digne représentant de votre race. Et vous seigneur nain, pourquoi Avméa vous a envoyé par ici? Et quel est votre nom?"*


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2004)

Tel un chat, Imay retourne auprès de ses compagnons. *"Une des cératures est partie, mais l'autre ou les autres sont encore là. Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux sortir de ce couloir avant de se faire abmusquer comme la dernière fois. Demi-tour,"* chuchote-elle. Sans vraiment attendre la réponse, elle se faufile entre ses compagnons pour récupérer son sac à dos.

_[OOC: jet de déplacement silencieux: 14+4=18]_


----------



## Urbannen (Feb 18, 2004)

Altran la suit.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin se relève et serre la main de Michael tout en tentant (sans succès) de se rappeler quelle est la place de l’ordre de la Main Divine dans l’Église. Il répond aux questions avec une certaine hésitation. *"Euh ... J’suis Nárin … Nárin Fer-de-Hache, simple mercenaire à la recherche d’une pitance."* La voix du nain devient tout à coup plus pressante, comme s’il venait de réaliser quelque chose. *"Au fait, t’aurais pas vu dans quelle direction ses lâches ont décampés ? J’leur rendrais bien leur monnaie."* dit-il en frappant son poing droit dans la paume de sa main gauche.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Feb 20, 2004)

*Ils sont partis dans cette direction. * 

Pointant la ruelle où ils se sont engouffré. 

*Je vous accompagne, nous pourrons les remettre aux autorités.*

Sur ce, Micheal s’empresse dans la direction qu’il a pointé tout en vérifiant que Nárin le suit. En courant, Micheal décroche son heaume de sa ceinture et le met sur sa tête. *Comme ca, je ne serai pas pris au dépourvu s’il y a du combat dit-il a voix basse.*


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 23, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin se secoue la tête une dernière fois et s'élance à la poursuite des voleurs, derrière Frère Michael. Il a tôt fait de le rejoindre puisque le religieux porte une très lourde armure. Nárin prépare son bouclier et poursuit la course au coté de Michael. La paire s’engouffre plus profondément dans la ruelle en faisant une cacophonie infernale avec leur armure.


----------



## wolvie (Feb 23, 2004)

Valishan demande à Imay alors qu'elle passe devant lui :
"D'accord avec vous mais par où compter vous passer? Il faut bien que nous avancions."


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 23, 2004)

Nárin et Michael s'engouffrent dans les ruelles qui peuplent les espaces entre les rue princpales de Chaudière.  La pluie qui ne cesse de tomber depuis plusieurs jours rends les cailloutis glissants.  À plusieurs reprises le nain et le paladin risquent de perdre pieds.

Finalement, la ruelle qu'ils suivaient débouche sur l'avenue du Magma.  À cette heure, il y a encore passablement de passants.  Confus par la foule, Michael a besoin de quelques instants pour repérer leur proie.  Juste au moment où il s'apprête à conclure qu'ils les ont perdus, Michael voit une veste resemblant à celle que portait un des attaquants de Nárin.

Il vient de s'engouffrer dans une autre ruelle de l'autre côté de l'avenue.  Son compagnon, par contre, semble avoir disparu.

Les deux comparses traversent la rue et arrivent à la ruelle.  Elle se termine en cul-de-sac.  Les restes de la lumière du jour pénètrent à peine l'obscurité de l'endroit.  Cela ne dérange nullement le nain, cependant.  Tout au fond, il peut distinguer trois personnes, deux qui semblent être ses assaillants et une troisième.  Quelque chose semble être en train de changer de mains et la troisième silhouette semble être en train de donner des instructions aux deux autres.

Actions ?

*****************

Fario et Féllian rebrousent chemin avec Imay.  Une fois de retour dans la salle, ils se placent en face de l'entrée du tunnel, arcs tendus prêt à tirer sur tout ce qui en sortirait.

"Madame Imay, puisque vous nous dites que ce n'est pas sécuritaire de s'engouffrer dans ce tunnel nous sommes prêts à prendre un autre chemin.  Par contre, lequel allons-nous suivre ? Le temps presse, il nous faut trouver les kidnappés.  L'oracle que vous a donné Mère Urikas ne disait-il pas que les victimes étaient entre les mains de la moitié-d'un-nain, mais pas pour longtemps.  Que suggérez-vous ?" questionnen Féllian alors que Fario se contente de hocher la tête aux paroles de son compagnon.

"Nous pourrions emprunter l'autre embranchement du tunnel", propose Fario. Ou nous pourrions emprunter les marches dans l'autre corridor," ajoute-t-il.


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 24, 2004)

*"Ces créatures sont conscientes de notre présence ici. Nous devons les empêcher de déclencher l'alarme,car ceci nous mettra en péril ainsi que la vie des kidnappés. Ou bien nous devons réussir à nous faufiler sous leur nez, ce qui ne sera pas une mince affaire non plus"*, s'empresse d'ajouter Diero. *"Je ne suis pas un homme d'armes. Donc, même si je reconnais l'urgence d'agir et d'utiliser la force nécessaire contre les forces de Délénor, je ne saurais proposer une action stratégique pour les confronter. Elles connaissent ces tunnels bien mieux que nous. Je crois que nous devrions continuer à bouger si nous ne voulons pas être pris en embuscade. Naline a découvert une salle avec des arbres en haut des esacliers du couloir sud. Elle a aussi découvert de nouveaux tunnels qui partent de cette salle. Bien que ces arbres étranges n'aient rien de rassurant, nous pourrions poursuivre notre exploration vers cette salle. Nous aurons plus d'espace pour faire face à nos ennemis, le cas échéant, et les arbres pourraient nous servir de couverture."*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Feb 24, 2004)

Micheal prend le temps de bien regarder l’objet qui est échangé entre les hommes puis se concentre sur les figures des 3 hommes afin de pouvoir les reconnaître à nouveau. Il se tourne vers le nain et lui indique quels sont ses deux agresseurs. 

*« Il faudrait parvenir à capturer leur chef. »*

Micheal s’avance alors en marchant d’un pas rapide. Ses longs cheveux blonds mouillés se collent sur sont visage, ses tresses dégouttent amplement et ses yeux semblent plus clairs et plus verdoyant que jamais. Il prend alors long fléau lourd avec ses deux mains et laisse glisser la chaîne sur le sol, laissant échapper un léger bruit de métal (peut être que le bruit est couvert par la forte pluie qui tombe). En avançant, il prend note du terrain et les diverses places par où les voleurs pourraient s’échapper. Dès que les brigands prennent conscience de sa présence, il prend l’air le plus menaçant possible et …

*«  AU NOM DE LA SAINTE-ÉGLISE DE LADISALO.  BRIGAND ! REPENTISSEZ-VOUS  DE VOS PÉCHÉS OU DE VOTRE SANG VOUS PAYEREZ CET AFFRONT FAIT À AVMÉA. »*


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 25, 2004)

*Nárin*



> « Il faudrait parvenir à capturer leur chef. »



Nárin fait un hochement de la tête pour signifier son accord et dégaine un de ses légers marteaux de jet.







> « AU NOM DE LA SAINTE-ÉGLISE DE LADISALO. BRIGAND ! REPENTISSEZ-VOUS DE VOS PÉCHÉS OU DE VOTRE SANG VOUS PAYEREZ CET AFFRONT FAIT À AVMÉA. »



Avec un petit sourir en coin, Nárin ajoute : *"Ouais, ce qu'il a dit ... surtout à propos du sang ..."* Nárin se prépare alors à lancer son marteau au moindre signe d'agression ou de fuite de la part des brigands.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 27, 2004)

La ruelle semble être un cul-de-sac sans sortie autre que l'entrée.  Les deux nouveaux compagnons semble donc certains de bloquer toute issue des malfaiteurs.

La silhouette qui semble être le chef des deux attaquants passe un objet de petite taille à l'un d'entre-eux.  Dans l'obscurité de la ruelle, Michael est incapable de distinguer ce dont il s'agit.  Par contre, pour aux yeux de Nárin, il est clair que les deux homme sont en train de recevoir une sorte de paiement.  L'objet semble être un petit sac, une bourse, peut-être ?

Aux injections de Michael, le trio se retourne.  Il n'en faut pas plus pour le chef de détaller et de se mettre à *courrir *sur le mur au fond de la ruelle.  En un instant elle est au bord du mur et se retourne.

"Débarassez-vous de ces deux-là et obtenez-moi les informations que je vous ai demandé.  Vous vous êtes suffisament amusé.  Il est temps pour vous de gagner votre dû."

[Hors-jeu : je vous demanderai à tous les deux un jet d'initiative avec votre prochaine description de vos actions.]

**************

Fario tend l'oreille.  "Il faudrait se décider, le tunnel ou l'escalier ? Je crois que nous allons bientôt avoir de la compagnie !"


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 27, 2004)

*Nárin à l'attaque !*

*"Tu t'en tiras pas aussi facilement !"* s'exclame Nárin avec fureur (_Nárin entre en rage_). D’un mouvement sec du bras, il propulse le petit marteau de jet vers celle qui tente de fuir (_si elle a déjà fuit à son initiative, il le lancera alors vers un des autres brigands_). Il s’avance ensuite vers les deux autres, tout en dégainant sa hache de guerre.

[_HJ : Initiative :  11+1=12, jet d’attaque (sans pénalités de distance) : 9+3=12, si touché, dégâts : 2+5=7_]


----------



## wolvie (Feb 27, 2004)

Valishan est au aguet et dit :
"Je penche plutot pour l'escalier afin de rejoindre Naline."


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 27, 2004)

Diero acquiesce au commentaire de Valishan.  À la remarque de Fario, il commence à sentir le besoin de bouger et il recule tranquillement vers l'escalier. Il se tient prêt à utiliser son dernier parchemin de *bouclier*.


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2004)

Très intriguée par sa découverte, et contente de pouvoir y jeter un coup d'oeil de plus près, Naline murmure: *« Oui, allons voir ces arbres. »*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Feb 27, 2004)

Micheal est vraiment surpris de voir une personne marcher ainsi sur les murs! Il se met alors à courir en direction de mur du fond de la ruelle et essaie d'agripper la chef qui se sauve. (Si elle est déjà partie à son action, ou si les brigands lui coupe le chemin, il arrêtera sa course contre un brigand « bull rush »). 

_[HJ : Initiative : 7+1=8, jet d’attaque: 11+4=15, jet de force: 15+2=17]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 29, 2004)

[HJ : Ordre d'initiative :


Le chef (19)
Brigand 1 (12)
Nárin (12)
Michael (9)
Brigand 2 (1)]
Au son de la voix des deux justiciers, la chef du trio de malfaiteurs détalle comme un lapin.  Elle se met à escalader les murs comme une mouche et en un clin d'oeil elle atteint le rebord du toit de l'édifice qui ferme la ruelle.  Sa voix féminine retentit dans l'espace restreint de la ruelle : "Débarassez-vous de ces deux-là et obtenez-moi les informations que je vous ai demandé. Vous vous êtes suffisament amusé. Il est temps pour vous de gagner votre dû."

Le premier brigand réagit rapidement, comme s'il avait été fouetté.  Il dégaine une morgenstern qui était restée jusque là à sa ceinture et s'avance vers le duo.

Nárin, fou de rage lance avec force son marteau léger en direction du brigand qui s'est avancé, étant donné que la chef semble déjà avoir pris la poudre d'escampette.  Mais la distance qui le sépare de son adversaire est trop grande.  Le marteau atterit bruyament aux pieds du brigand.  Celui-ci regarde le marteau... et éclate de rire.  "Tu devras faire mieux que ça demi-portion !", s'écrit-il.  Nárin révise donc sa stratégie et dégaine sa hache.

Michael, notant la fuite de la chef, s'élance à sa poursuite.  Il court à fond de train en sa direction.  Le brigand bloque son chemin et tente de l'arrêter d'un coup de morgenstern que le paladin évite aisément.  Michael tente de repousser l'importun.  Ce dernier résiste un instant avant d'être repoussé d'un pas en arrière.

Voyant son compagnon attaqué, le deuxième brigand sort un dage et la lance vers le paladin.  Son tire manque complètement la cible et la dague va se perdre bruyamment sous une boîte derrière le paladin.  Jurant à mi-voix, le brigand s'approche la morgenstern à la main.

[HJ : fin du round 1.  Pour les autres, la réponse suivera demain.]


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 29, 2004)

Alors que le groupe bat en retraite en direction de la salle, Fario et Féllian protège leurs arrière et décochent une ou deux flèches dans l'obscurité du tunnel.  Les flèches heurtent bruyament les parois, mais plus un son ne se fait entendre.

Rapidement, les sept compagnons atteignent le haut des marches.  Comme l'avaient indiqué Naline et Diero, quatre grands arbres poussent sur un tapis de verdure dans cette pièce.  La canopée formée par ceux-ci se referme environ 6 mètres au dessus de la tête des aventuriers.  Les rayons doux d'un soleil d'été filtre au-travers des feuilles.  Des ronces forment des murailles impénétrables tout au tour de ce jardin.  Par contre, deux arches ont été aménagées, une par laquelle les compagnons sont arrivée et une autre droit devant.

Une brêche semble avoir été taillée dans le mur sur votre gauche.  Deux monticules de pierre la flanquent.

Une légère brise souffle dans cette pièce causant un chuintement des feuilles et transportant un merveilleux parfum de terre noire et humide.  Vous pouvez également entendre des oiseaux chanter joyeusement.

Fario et Féllian, toujours sur leurs gardes, continuent de surveiller les arrières.  Au bout d'un moment, Fario informe ses compagnons : "Je crois qu'il n'ont pas décidé de nous suivre pour le moment.  Rien ne bouge derrière."


----------



## Julie (Feb 29, 2004)

*"Il semble y avoir une porte au fond de la salle sur le mur ouest. Je vais allez voir de quelle lettre il s'agit."*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 29, 2004)

Julie said:
			
		

> *"Il semble y avoir une porte au fond de la salle sur le mur ouest. Je vais allez voir de quelle lettre il s'agit."*



Imay s'approche de la porte.  La rune "D" y est gravée.


----------



## Gez (Mar 1, 2004)

Mitaine renifle, à la recherche d'odeurs suspectes -- ou appétissantes. Naline s'approche prudemment du tunnel, à l'est, en surveillant que des choses ne ce soient pas embusquées derrière les arbres ou dans les monticules de pierres.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 1, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Mitaine renifle, à la recherche d'odeurs suspectes -- ou appétissantes. Naline s'approche prudemment du tunnel, à l'est, en surveillant que des choses ne ce soient pas embusquées derrière les arbres ou dans les monticules de pierres.



Mitaine renifle le sol en tout en suivant sa compagne.  Rien ne semble attirer son attention.

Le tunnel est obscur comme les autres que Naline a emprunté depuis sa descente dans Jzadirune.  Le tunnel est généralement circulaire avec un diamètre d'environ 1,5 m.  Naline tend l'oreille, mais aucun son ne lui parvient.  Tout semble calme.

[HJ : Avis aux joueurs dans Jzadirune, il est environ 17h30. Certains d'entre-vous commencez à avoir faim.]


----------



## Gez (Mar 1, 2004)

Elle jette un coup d'oeil dans le couloir, pour vérifier une hypothèse.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 1, 2004)

Micheal regarde un court instant la brigande détaller. S'il est capable de la rejoindre il le fait sinon il laisse tomber son fléau lourd et prend son marteau de guerre. Il fait alors un pas vers la gauche (en P4) afin de bloquer la porte puis attaque le voleur devant lui (Tg1). Il essaie de l'assommer plutôt que de le blesser. 

[HJ : jet d’attaque: 13+5=18, dommage: 4+2=6]


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 2, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Elle jette un coup d'oeil dans le couloir, pour vérifier une hypothèse.



Naline s'avance dans le tunnel, sa lanterne illuminant l'obscurité.  Après un ou deux pas, le tunnel s'arrête à une intersection.  À gauche, Naline peut distinguer un autre tunnel qui semble rejoindre celui que vous suiviez un instant plus tôt.

À droite, le tunnel semble déboucher sur une pièce un peu plus loin. Naline peut distinguer la silhouette d'une table et d'armoires dans cette pièce.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 2, 2004)

Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> Micheal regarde un court instant la brigande détaller. S'il est capable de la rejoindre il le fait sinon il laisse tomber son fléau lourd et prend son marteau de guerre. Il fait alors un pas vers la gauche (en P4) afin de bloquer la porte puis attaque le voleur devant lui (Tg1). Il essaie de l'assommer plutôt que de le blesser.
> 
> [HJ : jet d’attaque: 13+5=18, dommage: 4+2=6]



Debout sur le bord du toit de l'édifice de qui bloque le fond de la ruelle, la chef tend son arc. Elle décoche un tire en direction du nain. La flèche siffle et va se planter profondément dans la cuisse de Nárin qui ne peut s'empêcher de trébucher momentannément sous l'impact.

[HJ : la flèche cause 2 pts de dégâts].

Pendant ce temps, le brigand que Michael avait repoussé s'est approché de son assaillant. Maniant sa morgenstern avec force, il s'élance sur le chevalier. Le coups frappe bruyamment le bouclier de Michael, résonnant dans les confins étroit de la ruelle.

Enragé par la blessure et l'impossibilité d'atteindre la chef perchée sur le toit, Nárin s'avance pour porter le combat au deuxième brigand.

Michael se déplace pour bloquer l'accès à la porte du brigand qui lui fait face. Il s'élance ensuite sur lui, marteau de guerre à la main. Il retient ses coups pour tenter de l'assommer. Ce faisant, ses feintes et ses attaques sont lentes et mal placées. Le brigand parvient aisément à les parrer.

[HJ : Faust, tu m'indiques un bonus de +5 à l'attaque dans ton message. Peux-tu me décrire comment tu arrives à un tel bonus. Je n'arrive pas à la même chose. En passant, j'ai ajouté un malus de -4 étant donné que tu tentes de l'assommer (dégâts temporaires) avec une arme qui est faite pour infliger des dégâts normaux (Manuel du joueur p. 135).]

Le dernier brigand se déplace pour se mettre dos à la porte condamnée à la gauche de Nárin. Morgenstern à la main, il tente de frapper le nain. Nárin est cependant plus rapide que lui, parrant ses coups sans difficulté.

[HJ : fin du round 2. Actions ?]


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 2, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"MÛZAR BARUK !"* s'exclame Nárin, alors qu'il passe à l'attaque. Enragé par la flèche qu'il a reçu, il en oublie les conseils de Michael au début du combat et frappe pour tuer. Il tente de déjouer les défenses du deuxième brigand puis se place de façon à flanquer le premier, avec Michael. 

[HJ: attaque 15+8=23, dégâts 5+5=10, enchaînement possible ? Finalement, déplacement de 1,5 m en P2]


----------



## Gez (Mar 2, 2004)

Naline pose sa lanterne devant l'entrée du couloir, dans la salle des arbres, puis s'approche le plus silencieusement possible vers la salle, parcourant deux ou trois mètres _[Discrétion 8+10=18]_, puis écoute attentivement, pour savoir si un bruit provient de cette pièce _[Perception auditive 14+9=23]_. Ensuite, si rien ne semble se trouver là-bas, elle fait demi-tour pour reprendre sa lanterne, et va voir dans cette pièce.


----------



## wolvie (Mar 2, 2004)

Valishan tente de grimper dans un arbre afin de voir si c'est rééllement le soleil qui éclaire la canopée. Si c'est le cas, il tente de déterminer où débouche cette ouverture.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 3, 2004)

[HJ : Bonus de +2 de niveau, +2 de force, +1 marteau masterwork pour un total de +5 à l'attaque]

Micheal est surpris de voir que ces brigants seraient prêts à sacrifier leur vie pour leur chef. Mais ne veut pas sacrifier la sienne pour autant. Micheal essaie alors de désarmer son asaillant.

[HJ : jet d’attaque: 7+5=12]


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 8, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Naline pose sa lanterne devant l'entrée du couloir, dans la salle des arbres, puis s'approche le plus silencieusement possible vers la salle, parcourant deux ou trois mètres _[Discrétion 8+10=18]_, puis écoute attentivement, pour savoir si un bruit provient de cette pièce _[Perception auditive 14+9=23]_. Ensuite, si rien ne semble se trouver là-bas, elle fait demi-tour pour reprendre sa lanterne, et va voir dans cette pièce.



Alors que Naline s'approche discrètement de la salle, elle perçoit les grognement gutturaux qu'elle associe aux résidents actuels de Jzadirune.  La pièce au fond semble occupée.  Elle distingue deux voix.



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> Valishan tente de grimper dans un arbre afin de voir si c'est rééllement le soleil qui éclaire la canopée. Si c'est le cas, il tente de déterminer où débouche cette ouverture.



Valishan escalade aisément le tronc de l'arbe.  Après avoir négocié quelques branches, il glisse et tombe.  Tel un chat, il se retourne et parvient à retomber sur ses jambes.  Malgré cet instant d'effroi, l'elfe est parvenu à distinguer le ciel au-dessus des arbres.  Il n'y a pas de plafond !

_[HJ : Faust et GPEKO, la suite s'en vient.  Je dois reconstituer les jets que j'ai fait pour le combat étant donné que l'information est sur l'ordinateur à Julie.  Encore un peu de patience, s.v.p.]_


----------



## Gez (Mar 8, 2004)

Si la pièce semble inoccupée, d'où viennent ces voix, de l'autre côté de la gallerie? Naline retourne dans la salle aux arbres et prévient ses comparses en chuchotant.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2004)

*"Si ça continue, il faudra retourner à l'entrée afin de trouver une porte avec un A," * pense-t-elle sarcastiquement. La déception est se lit très clairement dans le visage d'Imay. Elle n'a aucune patience pour attendre. *"Contrôle-toi espèce d'égoïste,"* se dit-elle. *"Tes parents manquent toujours à l'appel et les prisonniers sont encore sous le contrôle de ces créatures maléfiques. Et toi, tais-toi," * rajoute-elle d'un air résolu à son estomac qui gargouille. Elle se dirige vers l'entrée du tunel dans lequel Naline s'est engouffrée afin de pouvoir lui porter secour si nécessaire.


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 10, 2004)

Diero, qui n'est pas habitué à la tension d'être en danger constant, tente, tant bien que mal, de se calmer en adressant une prière silencieuse à Avméa. Il suit Imay vers l'endroit où Naline se trouve et, simultanément, demande à Silence d'explorer la canopée. À partir des sensations de la chouette, Diero tente de comprendre si l'ouverture au-dessus des arbres donne dans Chaudière, au-dessus, et si c'est le cas, où?

En entendant l'estomac d'Imay se plaindre, il lui tend un biscuit de ses rations. "Tenez, il vaudra toujours mieux confronter Délénor le ventre plein" lui dit-il avec un clin d'oeil. "Du moins, c'est ce que disait toujours Frère Antonin de St-Brancis, notre moine cuistot à St-Jéhovan-des-Aiguilles-Noires. Je crois qu'il devait être le seul devinois à réussir aussi bien le caliento, un plat de chez moi."


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 10, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Si la pièce semble inoccupée, d'où viennent ces voix, de l'autre côté de la gallerie? Naline retourne dans la salle aux arbres et prévient ses comparses en chuchotant.



Les sons venaient de la salle devant Naline, là où elle se dirigeait.

[HJ : ARRGH ! J'essaie de faire avancer l'histoire, mais le sort s'acharne contre moi.  Je suis rentré du terrain à 7h30 après deux pannes de motoneige.   GPEKO et Faust, j'espère être en mesure d'afficher une suite demain soir.  Vraiment, je suis désolé du retard ]


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 13, 2004)

_[HJ : Finalement, voici la suite du combat entre les brigands, Michael et Nárin.]_

La chef, toujours perchée sur le rebord du toit, décoche un autre tir en direction du nain. Par contre, la flèche s'égarre dans l'obscurité croissante de la ruelle.

Pendant ce temps, le combatant devant le moine-guerrier se rue sur lui à coups de morgenstern. Ses feintes sont simples et Michael pare chaque coup aisément. Il tente pour sa part de riposter en désarment son adversaire, mais ce dernier tient fermement sa morgenstern.

Nárin pour sa part, totalement aveuglé par la douleur et la rage, s'élance de tout ses forces dans le combat. Tel un forcené, il enchaîne coups sur coups et finalement, sa hache passe les défenses du brigands. D'un revers, il enfonce profondément sa hache dans les tripes du malfrat. Un cris de douleur retenti. Ses genoux fléchissent.

_Pitié, je me rends_, s'écrit-il laissant tomber son arme.

La chef continue de tirer en direction de Nárin et le brigand. Sa dernière flèche va se planter dans la porte à quelques centimètres de la tête de l'Arlequin.

_[HJ : Messieurs, vos actions, s.v.p. ?]_


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 13, 2004)

Les compagnons sont donc dans la pièce aux arbres, bercés par la douce brise qui y souffle et par le chaud soleil qui éclaire cet endroit paisible. Fario et Féllian montent toujours la garde àl'entrée.

Diéro sent un certain réconfort l'envahir suite à sa prière. Un sentiment de paix l'envahis. Il se sent presque en sécurité dans cette pièce.

Alors que Naline, Imay et lui discutent des voix que Naline a entendu dans la salle au bout du tunnel à droite, Silence fait le tour de la salle tel que le lui a demandé son maître. Par contre, Diero perçoit une certaine confusion venant de son familier. Quelque chose ne tourne pas rond, mais il n'arrive pas à percevoir ce que c'est.

Pendant ce temps Valishan se remet de sa chute ayant constaté que les arbres ici sont plus difficiles à grimper qu'ils n'en ont l'air. Chose certaine, c'est que dehors, il fait un soleil radieux !

_[HJ : Actions, particulièrement Altran, dont je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles ?]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 13, 2004)

*"Les impressions que je reçois de Silence m'indiquent qu'il y a quelquechose d'anormal ici. Ces arbres pourraient très bien être une tromperie, une illusion. D'ailleurs, ne pleuvait-il pas lorsque nous sommes descendu dans Jzadirune et en plus la journée tirait à sa fin. Alors pourquoi ce temps radieux devrait nous paraître normal? Les gnomes ne sont-ils pas réputés pour être de fins illusionistes? " * Diero interroge Imay et Naline du regard, puis se déplace vers l'arbre le plus proche et tente de déterminer au toucher et à l'odorat si cette écorce est bien réelle.

_[Jet de volonté = 13 + 6 = 19]_


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 13, 2004)

Diero s'approche d'un arbre et tâte son écorce.  Au début, elle lui semble normale.  La texture, la rugosité, la chaleur, tout semble concorder pour indiquer qu'il s'agit bel et bien d'un arbre qui pousse en ces profondeurs.  Puis tranquillement, quelque chose apparaît, ou plutôt disparaît.  Tel un déclic dans l'esprit de Diero, il s'apperçoit qu'il y a des imperfections, que certaines choses ne correspondent pas.  L'arbre est trop froid.  Le plancher devrait être humide mais il semble plutôt sec.

Finalement, les objet, ou plutôt l'apparence réelle de la salle apparait aux yeux de Diero.  Les arbres deviennent transparents révélant quatre collonnes qui supportent le plafond.  Les bosquets masquent la présence de murs.  Les arches dans les ronces sont en fait des arches de pierres s'ouvrant sur les corridores.

C'est une illusion, une très bonne illusion.


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 13, 2004)

*"Compagnons"*, s'exclame Diero, *"ce décor naturel n'est qu'une illusion qui recouvre une salle comme toutes les autres. Ces arbres ne sont que des colonnes supportant le plafond de la salle. Voilà pourquoi Valishan a eu de la difficulté à grimper à cet arbre!" "Cette salle devait être un lieu de paix pour les gnomes de la cité." * ajouta-il. *"Je crois que nous ne devrions pas nous attarder plus longtemps ici. Soit nous empruntons les nouveaux tunnels que nous avons découverts, soit nous poussons plus à fond l'exploration du large hall sur lequel débouche la salle où nous sommes"*, dit-il en pointant le hall au sud de la salle sur la carte de Naline.

Puis, s'adressant à Fario et Fellian, *"Y a-t-il du mouvement dans la salle d'où nous venons?"*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 13, 2004)

"Mûzar Baruk Nárin, laisse lui la vie sauve et attrape leur chef."

Micheal essaie à nouveau de frapper l'arme de son adversaire... si cette dernière tentative ne marche pas, il devra user de plus de force et se dit qu'il n'a pas envie de tuer un pauvre brigand dans le fond d'une ruelle...
[HJ : jet d’attaque: 18+5=23 (18+5+2=25 si on tient compte du bonus de +2 de prise en tenaille), dommage: 4+2=6]


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 14, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Puis, s'adressant à Fario et Fellian, *"Y a-t-il du mouvement dans la salle d'où nous venons?"*



Farion répond sans quitter les escaliers des yeux.  *"Non, frère Domine.  Tout semble calme plus bas.  Soit ils se préparent à l'attaque, soit ils ont décidés que nous n'en vallions pas la peine.  J'ai tendance à pencher vers la première option"*


----------



## wolvie (Mar 14, 2004)

Valishan se rapproche d'un arbre et se concentre afin de vérifier les dires de Diero. [Volonté : 17+2=19].


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 14, 2004)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Valishan se rapproche d'un arbre et se concentre afin de vérifier les dires de Diero. [Volonté : 17+2=19].



Au bout d'un moment, la solidité de l'image se dissout et l'écorce de l'arbre devient translucide laissant paraître la colonne qu'il cache.


----------



## wolvie (Mar 14, 2004)

*"Je suis d'accord avec Diero, continuons vers le hall. Les autres risquent de ne pas tarder à nous prendre à revers. Nous devons donc continuer à avancer sans perdre de temps."*


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 14, 2004)

Voyant que son adversaire a laissé tomber son arme, Nárin serre les dents et essaie de l'assommer avec un violent coup de tête. S'il réussi, il se retourne alors vers l'autre brigand qui se bat toujours contre son nouveau partenaire.

[HJ: jet d'attaque: 9+7=16, dégâts (non létaux): 2+5=7]


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2004)

Lorsque Diero lui tend le biscuit, elle lui retourne un large sourir. *"Merci, mon frère," *dit-elle tout juste avant d'engloutir le bisuit, trahissant sa faim. La bouche encore pleine, elle ajoute: *"Je suis d'accord avec vous, allons d'abord examiner le hall. Il y a peut-être une porte avec une rune A..."*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 18, 2004)

Nárin porte un violent coup à la tête du brigand.  Il tombe au sol lourdement, tel un pantin dont on aurait coupé les cordes.  Il gît à ses pieds immobile.

Pendant ce temps, le deuxième brigand échange toujours des coups avec le moine-guerrier.  Le bruit de la morgenstern et du marteau de guerre resonne avec fracas dans la ruelle étroite.  Subitement, telle la providence, une ouverture se crée pour Michael qui la saisit aussitôt.  Il agrippe son marteau fermement, le passe autour du manche de la morgenstern et tire violament.  "M*** !", s'écrit le brigand voyant son moyen de défense aller se loger dans un tas de détritus.

La chef de ce petit trio, voyant que ses hommes son désarmé ou mis hors-d'état, décoche une dernière flèche en direction du nain.  Mais une fois de plus son tir n'atteint aucune cible.

_"Soit, vous avez gagné cette manche.  Je trouverais bien quelqu'un d'autre pour faire le boulot ! Quant a vous, mon frère,"_ dit-elle en pointant le frère Michael _"Nous avions averti l'Église hier soir de ne pas se mêler de nos affaires.  Il faudra trouver une leçon plus convaincante !"_

Sur ces mots, elle escalade le toit et disparaît de l'autre côté.

Abandonné par sa chef, désarmé, le brigand jette un coup d'oeil à ses deux adversaire.  Il n'en faut pas plus pour le convaincre que c'est peine perdue.  Il détalle en direction de l'entrée de la ruelle.

Rapides comme une éclaire, le nain et le moine-guerrier tentent de l'arrêté en l'assommant.  Le coup de Michael ne fend que l'air.  Nárin par contre, ne manque pas son coup.  Le plat de sa hache de guerre s'affaisse lourdement contre l'arrière du crâne de l'homme qui tombe comme une pierre immobile.

******************

Le petit groupe traverse la "forêt" et se dirige vers l'arche du fond.  À la lumière des lanternes et du "soleil" qui brille au travers de la porte, le groupe peut distinguer un grand réfectoire, qui se perd dans l'obscurité.  Deux grandes tables sont diposées dans cette pièce avec de long bancs de chaque côté.  Deux chandeliers, éteints, sont suspendus au plafond.  Un troisième s'est effondré sur une troisième tables, la fracassant.  Quatre portes sont visibles dans cette pièce.  Valishan, distingue une autre arche à l'autre bout de la salle qui semble déboucher sur un corridor.

"Tout semble calme derrière nous," souligne Fario, l'arc à la main l'oeil fixe sur l'entrée de la salle.


----------



## Julie (Mar 18, 2004)

Imay dépose son sac à dos et se faufile entre Valishan et Diero. Silencieuse comme l'ombre, elle se déplace vers la première porte à gauche. *" Je vais voir la porte de gauche,"* chuchotte-elle en se faufilant, un petit sourir d'espoir illuminant son visage.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 18, 2004)

Micheal regarde s'il n'y aurais pas de moyen de suivre la brigante et essaie de se rappeler s'il aurait entendu parler de cette lecon convaincante...
Tout en se faisant, il attache les mains des brigants pour les ramener aux authorités et les interroger...

Soudain il s'arrête et regarde Nárin et lui demande...
*"Que signifie Mûzar Baruk?"*


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 18, 2004)

Quelque peu frustré que la chef ait pu s'enfuir, Nárin est tout de même heureux d'avoir pu capturer ses agresseurs.



			
				Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> *"Que signifie Mûzar Baruk?"*



*"Bah ! C'est simplement le nom de mon clan. Bien qu'ils utilisent bien plus le nom Fer-de-Hache maintenant. Mais bon, tout ça n'a que peu d'importance. Merci pour ton aide, frère ..."* Nárin pense un moment. *"... Michael. Je t'en dois une.*" Sur ce, alors que Michael attache les brigands, Nárin fouille leur poches.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 18, 2004)

Nárin trouve dans les poches des brigands sa bourse ainsi qu'une autre.  Elle semble être relativement pesante et à en juger par le son qu'elle fait, ce ne sont pas des cailloux dans cette bourse !

Alors que Michael termine d'attacher les deux brigands, deux gardes de la ville interpelle les deux comparses :

_"Holà ! Qui va là ? Et en passant, on ne bouge plus !"_


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 19, 2004)

*"Ca fait vraiment plaisir de se battre à tes côtés. Je te remercie de ton aide cher Nárin, essaye de trouver l'objet que leur chef leur a remis ou d'autres indices pendant que je vais voir les gardes"*

Micheal se relève et va en direction des soldats qui s'approchent...

*"Il était temps que vous arriviez! C'est deux hommes ont essayés de nous tuer! Ils ont assomé et volé mon ami. Nous avons réussis à les capturer mais leur chef a réussi à s'enfuir en escaladant le mur. (Micheal leur fait une dercription de la femme) Vous devriez lancer une recherche. "*

Micheal se tient devant les deux gardes et leur laisse le temps de répondre avant de réanchêner...


----------



## Gez (Mar 19, 2004)

Réanchêner? C'est assez poétique, d'une façon végétale, mais ouille, heureusement que je ne buvais rien, parce que ça surprend dur de voir un truc pareil...

Naline rejoint Imay pour voir si elle arrive à ouvrir la porte.


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 19, 2004)

Diero demande à Silence de survoler le hall afin de détecter tout mouvement ou présence inhabituelle. *"Quoique tout ceci est inhabituel pour un brancisois" * se dit-il. Puis il se dirige vers l'arche à l'autre extrémité pour voir se quoi il débouche. Il demande à Valishan et à un demi-elfe s'ils désirent l'accompagner. Ses récentes expériences lui ont fait comprendre que de se déplacer seul dans un endroit pareil n'est pas une bonne idée.


----------



## wolvie (Mar 19, 2004)

Valishan avance prudement. Voyant Imay puis Naline s'éloigner il dit : *"Faites attention ou vous mettez les pieds, mesdemoiselles"* en se souvenant de sa propre mésaventure.


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2004)

Au commentaire de Valishan, Imay s'arrête brusquement. Comment aurais-telle pu oublier ça? La curiosité semble digirer son cerveau depuis qu'ils ont découvert cette clé... Tout-de-même, elle reprend la direction de la porte, mais en gardant les yeux grand ouverts.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 19, 2004)

Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> *"Ca fait vraiment plaisir de se battre à tes côtés. Je te remercie de ton aide cher Nárin, essaye de trouver l'objet que leur chef leur a remis ou d'autres indices pendant que je vais voir les gardes"*
> 
> Micheal se relève et va en direction des soldats qui s'approchent...
> 
> ...



*«Très bien, nous allons nous occuper de ces malfrats.  Pour ce qui est de la chef, elle est déjà loin.  Vous avez certainement rencontré Jill.  C'est elle qui contrôle le quartier pour les Arlequins.  Elle était déjà derrière l'attaque sur le frère Laro, hier soir.  Les Arlequins doivent avoir une dent contre l'Église.  Si vous voulez parler au prisonniers, mon frère, vous pourrez le faire demain matin à l'Hotel de la Garde.»*

Le sergeant jette un regard qui ne laisse aucun doute sur son intention.  Il n'y aura pas de place à discussion sur ce point.

*«Maintenant, si votre... euh... compagnon a terminé de récupérer son bien...»*

**************

Pendant ce temps, Naline, Imay et les autre pénètrent dans la salle.  Il n'y a aucun doute que cette salle servait autre fois de réfectoire.  Cependant, elle semble inutilisé depuis belle lurette.  Tout est couvert de poussière.

La porte vers laquelle se dirige Imay est gravée de la rune E.

Silence qui survole la salle, évitant soigneusement les chandelliers, revient se percher sur l'épaule de son maître.  Elle se met ensuite à nettoyer ses plumes dans la plus grande détente.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2004)

*"Mademoiselle Naline, nous pourrions nous séparer la tâche. Je me propose d'examiner les portes sur le mur Est. Chacune de son côté, nous pourrons nous rejoindre au fond de la salle ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?"*


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin sourit en tâtant sa nouvelle bourse. Il n'est pas un voleur mais il n'éprouve aucun remord à prendre une petite 'compensation' pour un coup à la tête et une flèche dans la cuisse. Il récupère également son marteau lancé plus tôt.

Voyant l'attitude des gardes, Nárin leur laisse le soin de leurs prisonniers. *"Bon parfait, occupez vous de ces minables. Mais ils sont mieux d'avoir plus qu'une nuit dans une cellule parce que j'vais pas être trop content dans ce cas là. En plus, si vous en connaissez tant sur c'te fameuse femelle, j'me 'mande bien pourquoi vous l'arrêtez pas."* Nárin s'apprête alors à quitter les lieux.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 20, 2004)

Le garde sourit aux interrogations de Nárin.  «La question n'est pas de l'arrêter, c'est de réussir à mettre le grapin dessus.  Elle est aussi rusée qu'un renard.  Nous la connaissons simplement de réputation.  Elle change régulièrement d'apparence et nous n'avons que très rarement des descriptions qui concordent.  Nous ne pouvons tout même pas mettre toutes les femme de Chaudière dans un cachot !

Pour ce qui est de la punition, ne vous en faîtes pas, la geole n'est pas très confortable pour les membres des Arlequins.  Le maire a une dent contre eux.»


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 22, 2004)

WOW !  Des insultes publiques pour une fote d'ortograf.  

C'est à se demender pourquoi l'histoire nous a ensègné que plusieurs peuples ont voulu exterminer les francais.


----------



## Gez (Mar 23, 2004)

Imay said:
			
		

> « Mademoiselle Naline, nous pourrions nous séparer la tâche. Je me propose d'examiner les portes sur le mur Est. Chacune de son côté, nous pourrons nous rejoindre au fond de la salle ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? »




*« D'accord. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 23, 2004)

Les compagnons explorent la salle avec précaution. Elle semble effectivement être une salle abandonnée et non utilisée par les occupants actuels de Jzadirune. La poussière est épaisse. Rien n'est rammassé.


La table à l'extrémité opposée de la salle est une perte totale. Le chandelier qui est tombé dessus l'a réduit en miettes.

Les porte que Naline examine sont toutes verrouillées. La première porte la rune J et la deuxième la rune U.

Imay pour sa part n'a pas plus de chance. Les deux portes sont également verrouillées et les runes gravées sont dans l'ordre E et Z.

Diero, traverse la salle et atteint l'arche au fond, faisant attention de ne pas perdre pieds dans les restes de la table. C'est bel et bien sur un couloir que s'ouvre l'arche du fond. Il tourne vers la droite et vers la gauche.

Silence survole la pièce, ses ailes battant doucement l'air et faisant à peine lever un peu de poussière. La chouette n'apperçoit rien qui ne l'alarme, ni ne l'intéresse, même pas une souris ou un rat pour faire un bon repas.

Altran, Fario et Féllian montent la garde à l'entrée. Vos poursuivants ne se sont toujours pas manifesté. Altran s'agite nerveusement, dansant d'un pied à l'autre. À un moment donnée, Féllian s'énerve et lui lance : *"Monsieur Du Lac, calmez-vous. Je ne peux garder la mire avec vous à côte de moi qui s'agite comme une mouche autour d'un pot de miel !"* Confondu en excuses, Altran s'immobilise et scrute avec attention la pièce aux arbres illusoires.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 23, 2004)

Les deux gardes s'apprètent à emmener les prisonniers, lorsque l'un deux, visiblement le simple soldat, s'approche et glisse un mot à Nárin. "Les Arlequins sont particulièrement actifs dans le quartier depuis quelques temps. Hier soir, ils ont attaqué un prêtre de l'Église de Saint-Grégorio et ce soir ils s'en prennent à vous. De plus, j'ai entendu dire, que certains membres utilisaient l'Auberge du Vieux-Saôulon comme point de rencontre."

"Thiran ! Tu me donnes un coup de main ou tu discutes," clame le sergent.

"J'arrive ! Bonne chance messieurs."


----------



## wolvie (Mar 23, 2004)

*"Nous devons continuer afin de voir si les autres portes marquées sur notre carte sont également bloquées. Si le cas le cas et si aucun autre passage n'a été ouvert, nous serons malheureusement obligés de faire demi tour. Je crains fort que ce soit le cas et que ces créatures ne nous tendent un piège quand nous reviendrons."*
En disant cela, Valishan est soucieux car le temps leur manque et que ce dédale leur en fait perdre.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 24, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin et Michael s'éloigne de la ruelle et le nain s'adresse au religieux. *"T'as entendu ? L'Auberge du Vieux-Soûlon ... J'y ai pris quelques échoppes à mon arrivée en ville. J'suis sans contrats et j'aimerais bien r'trouver cette Jill. J'irais bien faire un deuxième p'tit tour à cette auberge. Alors, tu viens avec moi ou tu retournes à ton monastère ?"*


----------



## Gez (Mar 24, 2004)

*« On peut jeter un coup d'oeil dans la salle E. Et peut-être dans la Z, aussi... Il y a des tunnels, des mécanismes, et des illusions... Il y a sûrement aussi des passages camouflés. Il ne seront pas indiqué sur notre carte, mais on peut peut-être y trouver des indices... Lorsque deux pièces se touchent, par exemple. »*


----------



## Julie (Mar 24, 2004)

*"Excellente idée. Comme Valishan l'a dit, cependant, j'aimerais bien finir d'examiner de l'autre côté de cette arche avant de rebrousser chemin. Avec un peu de chance, nous ne seront pas obligé de repasser par la salle d'invisibilité"* En terminant sa phrase, Imay se glisse de l'autre côté de l'arche et examine la portion est du couloir.


----------



## wolvie (Mar 26, 2004)

Valishan suit rapidement la jeune gnome en pensant qu'elle manque vraiment de prudence.


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 26, 2004)

Diero suit Valishan et Imay et demande à Silence de rester dans le hall pour l'avertir de tout danger qui pourrait surgir de l'arrière.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 28, 2004)

Imay pénètre dans le couloir suivi de Diero et Valishan.  Sa lanterne éclaire l'endroit et révèle un couloir peu utilisé à en juger par la quantité de poussière accumulée au sol.  Il y a des traces de pas dans la poussière qui entrent et qui sortent du couloir pour disparaîtrent dans la forêt.

Le couloir ne va pas très loin.  Après un virage à droite devant une première porte, il s'arrête quelques mètres plus loins devant une deuxième.  Aucune des deux portes ne arborent la rune _A_, à la grande déception d'Imay.

Au même moment, Fario et Féllian dressent les oreilles.  Il s'échangent un regard qui en dit long.  "Maître Du Lac, vous devriez aller avertir les autres que nos issues sont bloquées.  Il y a du mouvement dans le tunnel et dans l'escalier." dit Fario à voix basse.

"M....!", s'exclame le jeune noble avant de se précipiter vers Naline pour lui transmettre le message.

*************

_[HJ : GPEKO, j'attends le message de Faust, qui ne saurait tarder.  J'ai besoin de savoir s'il se dirige vers le monastère ou vers l'auberge.  Ça pourrait changer bien des chose d'un côté ou de l'autre.  Désolé du retard.]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 28, 2004)

Diero rebrousse chemin pour explorer le couloir qui se poursuit vers l'ouest. *"Inutile de s'attarder à ces portes closes"* dit-il à Imay et Valishan. *"Dépêchons-nous de terminer l'exploration de ce tunnel, sinon nous risquons d'être pris au piège lorsque nos ennemis déciderons de nous attaquer".*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2004)

L'autre extrémité du corridor est une image miroir.  Deux porte, toutes deux vérouillées.  Cependant, une des deux portes semble arborer la rune que vous cherchez.  Diero a potentiellement trouvé une issue.


----------



## Gez (Mar 29, 2004)

*« Ils arrivent ? On va les attendre, ces murs entre notre salle et la forêt sont parfaits pour se cacher, et on aura ici toute la place pour profiter de notre nombre. »*

Elle pose sa lanterne et s'installe à gauche de Fellian, et dirige Mitaine vers la droite de Fario, de façon à pouvoir prendre en tenaille un ennemi qui franchirait la porte, tout en restant cachées pour le moment.


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 29, 2004)

Diero rebrousse chemin pour informer Imay qu'il y a une porte gravée de la rune A. *"Allez, ma chère. Vous pouvez essayer d'utiliser la clé. Faites vite, mais faites attention aux pièges. Enfin, loin de moi l'idée de vous apprendre votre "métier", mais je m'aperçois que vos ancêtres avaient plus d'un tour dans leur sac pour décourager les intrus!".*

_[Hors jeu: Si Silence avertie Diero que des ennemis s'approche en lui transmettant l'énervement du groupe resté dans le hall, il entreprend les actions suivantes: ]_

Puis, Diero retourne dans le hall pour avertir le groupe qu'ils ont peut-être trouvé une issue pour un repli éventuel. Il ajoute, *"Si le temps le permet, je vous propose un plan. Nous pourrions nous replier derrière l'arche de l'extrémité sud et en barricader l'ouverture avec les tables. * _[Hors-jeu: À moins qu'elles ne soient trop énormes.]_ *Ceci nous permettrait de les attaquer à distance et de protéger notre issue de secours. Ceux qui le peuvent pourraient aussi lancer un ou deux sorts de lumière dans la salle pour founir plus de luminosité aux archers qui se posteront derrière la barricade. Combien de temps nous reste-t-il?"*

_[Hors-jeu: Oups... j'avais pas vu la proposition de Gez. Enfin, un ou l'autre, selon ce que le groupe préfère. Mais décidons rapidement...  ]_


----------



## wolvie (Mar 29, 2004)

Il semble qu'il n'y ai plus la place en première donc Valishan va se poster à coté de la porte "V". Il pourra ainsi couvrir l'éventuelle fuite de ses compagnons vers la porte marquée "A" si les opposants sont trop nombreux.
Si une place se libère en premiere ligne, il n'hesitera pas a aller soutenir les autres.


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2004)

*"Ne vous inquiétez pas mon prère, je n'ai pas envie d'aller rejoindre mes ancêtres."* En passant devant l'arche, Imay remarque l'agitation de ses compagnons. *"Nous avons des visiteurs,"* demande-t-elle. *"Je ferais mieux de d'examiner cette porte rapidement, ça pourrait être notre seule issue ou refuge."* Imay se rend donc à la porte "A", une étincelle dans ses yeux.
Elle commence donc par examiner attentivement la porte et la serrure afin de déceler tout signe de piège. _[OOC: jet de fouille 13+7=20; jet de désamorçage: 19+7=26]_. 

_Si ceci est suffisant pour trouver le piège et le désamorcer,_
Lorsque Imay a désamorcé le piège, elle entre la clé dans la serrure et se déplace rapidement vers la gauche pour ne pas être vis-à-vis la porte lorsque celle-ci s’ouvre.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 30, 2004)

*Hé bien mon cher ami je crois que nous avons rendez-vous à l'Auberge du Vieux-Soûlon ! Probablement que tu recevras une récompense lorsque nous aurons capturé cette Jill. MAis en ce qui me concerne, je dois comprendre ce qui a emmené c'est arlequins à attaquer un prêtre de l'Église de Saint-Grégorio.

Nous allons devoir user de prudence pour déjouer cette Jill. Nous avons le choix d'y aller directement et de poser des questions ou d'être plus subtil. Peut-être pouvons nous nous déguiser mais je favoriser une approche plus directe. Qu'en penses-tu?

MAis quoi qu'il en soit, je crois qu'une nouvelle équippe vient de naître.
Bien heureux de combattre le mal à tes côtés.*

Micheal donne une bonne poignée de main à son compatriote.

*Avant de partir de vais essayer de guérir des blessures...*
MIcheal se concentre et appose les mains sur la blessure de Narin. 
(OOC: si je peux, je redonne tous les points de vie à Narin)


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin prend la main de Michael et examine son nouveau partenaire. Il a déjà travaillé avec toutes sortes de gens de au cours sa carrière de mercenaire mais jamais avec des religieux. Nárin espère simplement qu'il n'essaiera pas de le convertir.

*"Merci pour cette guérison, même si c'n'était qu'une égratignure. Bon, j'suis aussi pour l'approche directe. Disons qu'avec ma barbe et mes cheveux, c'est un peu dur de passer inapperçu. Essayons juste de faire parler quelqu'un."* Sur ce, Nárin se met en route.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 1, 2004)

Nárin et son nouveau compagnon se dirigent donc vers L'auberge du Vieux Saoûlon.  L'auberge est propre et bien tenue.  Alors que les deux hommes ouvrent la porte d'entrée, ils sont assailli par une cacophonie de voix.  La salle commune est pleine en cette fin d'après-midi.  Les clients réguliers et les locataires des chambres ayant commencé le repas du soir.

Des demoiselles courent entre les tables servant bière et repas chauds.  Un homme chauve et bedonnant remplit en riant avec les client des chopes de bière derrière un comptoir en chêne massif.  Nárin se souvient de l'homme.  C'est Hallepin Walick, l'aubergiste. Lorsque le nain était venu louer une chambre ici, il y a quelque jours, Hallepin lui avait semblé un homme affable et serviable.

D'ailleurs à votre entrée, Hallepin sort d'en arrière du comptoir et vient à votre rencontre.  *"Maître Fer-de-Hache ! Vous voilà de retour ! Est-ce que vous voudrez votre chambre ? Elle est toujours libre.  Si c'est pour une table, vous allez devoir patienter.  Comme vous pouvez le constater, la clientèle du soir est arrivée un peu tôt aujourd'hui.  Et avant que j'oublie, ce mot est arrivé pour vous après votre départ ce matin."*  L'aubergiste sort de sa poche une petite lettre cacheté et la tend à Nárin tout en se tournant vers Michael.  *"Bonsoir mon frère.  Il n'est pas dans nos habitudes d'accueillir un homme de foi, particulièrement un homme de l'abbaye de la Marche, en cette heure.  Vous pardonnerez l'aspect un peu ruste de l'endroit.  Ce n'est pas l'endroit le plus propice à la prière et au recueillement devant Avméa, mais les repas sont chauds et nourrissant et la bière bien tirée."*

*********************

Silence, percevant la nervosité du groupe dans le réfectoire, transmet ses craintes à Diero qui va rejoindre le groupe laissant Imay à son travail dans le corridor.  La tension est palpable alors que Naline, Mitaine et Valishan prennent position autour de la salle.

Outre les bruits de mouvement provenant des entrées de la salle des arbres, personne ne dit mot.  Une perle de sueur coule sur le front de Fario alors qu'il se concentre intensément sur les entrée, arc tendu une flèche à la bouche.

Aux interrogations de Diéro, Féllian répond doucement, sa voix chuchottante semblant faire autant de bruit que le tonnerre par soir de tempête tant l'air est tendu dans la salle. *"Je ne sais pas, mais chose certaine, les deux issues semblent bloquées.  Si nous ne trouvons pas un moyen de sortir de ce trou à rat, nous allons devoir les affronter."*

C'est alors qu'une voix retentit.  Elle semble distante mais provenir des escaliers. *"YVERLYMNA ! DU HA INGENSTANS TYLL GYNG !"  *Naline reconnait la langue, c'est du gnome avec un très mauvais accent. [HJ : Gez, Naline traduirait cela par quelque chose comme : "Rendez-vous ! Vous n'avez nulle part où aller !"]

Au même moment, Imay, qui n'a détecté aucun piège insère la clé dans dans la serrure.  Elle saute prestement de côté espérant éviter tout piège.

Debout les yeux fermer, â côté de la porte elle entend un déclic et le bruit du bois frottant sur la pierre.  Elle ouvre un oeil et voit que la porte est entrouverte.  Derrière, elle peut distinguer une pièce carrée.  À première vue, elle semble sans issue elle aussi.  Mais à bien y regarder, il semble y avoir un trou dans le plancher.


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2004)

Imay se précipite vers la première personne qu'elle voit, Diero. *"Je crois avoir trouvé une issue, mon frère. Par contre, je n'ai pas encore examiner la salle elle-même ou "l'issue". Je préfère le faire en compagnie de quelqu'un, au cas où il y aurait des surprises désagréables,"* chuchotte-elle à l'oreille de Diero.

_Si Diero accepte de l'accompagner:_
Imay revient à la piece d'un pas rapide. Avant d'y pénétrer, elle examine l'entrée pour tout signe de piège. Ensuite elle examine le reste de la pièce attentivement, tout en tendant l'oreille.
_[HJ: jet de fouille 4+7=11, jet de détection 1+6=7, jet de perception auditive 1+1=2] :\ _


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Apr 1, 2004)

*Hé bien mon cher, nous prendrons volontier un bon repas chaud et une bonne bière pour mon ami Nárin. Nous aimerions aussi une table et entendre vos histoires dès que vous en aurez le temps.*

Micheal se retourne vers Nárin et jette un regard curieux vers la lettre...
Puis regarde les gens dans l'auberge...


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 2, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin regarde avec surprise la lettre que l'aubergiste lui donne. Lorsque Michael commande nourriture et boisson, Nárin retrouve son air normal. *"Ouais, une bonne bière, Hallepin ! J'en ai besoin. Et reste pas trop loin du baril, question de pouvoir rapidement me fournir des 'renforts'."* Il regarde à nouveau la lettre et puis, après une certaine hésitation, il l'ouvre. *"Bon ... voyons voir ça ... OK ... ouais ..."* dit-il en semblant la parcourir du regard. Après peu de temps, il la donne à Michael en lui disant *"Qu'est-ce que t'en pense ?"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 2, 2004)

Diero mentionne aux autres qu'Imay a trouvé une issue possible et qu'il va la rejoindre pour fouiller la salle. "Tentez de les retenir encore" dit-il à ses compagnons postés près de la salle des arbres. Puis il rejoint Imay pour l'aider à explorer leur seule issue de secours possible.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2004)

Avec désinvolte, Nárin tend la lettre qui lui est parvenu, plus intéressé par la salle que quelques dessins gribouillés sur un bout de papier. La salle commune est bondée. Comme le disait Hallepin, l'endroit est occupé. Cependant, à l'oeil de Nárin, il n'y a rien de suspect dans l'endroit. Ce qu'il voit ces surtout des commerçants, des jeunes couples ou des artisants qui sont venu manger un repas chauds après une dure journée de labeur. À prime abord, s'il y a des Arlequins, il ne sont pas évidents. En tout cas, personne à l'horizon qui porte un maquillage noir et blanc !

C'est alors que Nárin constate le regard sombre de son compagnon qui scute la lettre.

***

Survolant du regard la salle alors que Nárin regarde le mot que l'aubergiste lui a tendu, le frère Michael ne peut s'empêcher de douter des paroles du garde. L'endroit n'a rien d'un repaire de malfrat et de brigands. La clientèle est majoritairement composée de jeunes gens et d'artisants. Rien qui ne laisse entre-voir des liens évidents avec les cercles criminels de la cité.

Voyant Nárin lui tendre le mot qu'il lisait et lui demandant son avis, Michael saisit le parchemin. Voici ce qu'il y lit :


Quelque part entre Val-Brume et l’Ardoit Orientale,

20e jour du Brumaire en l’An de Grâce 1214.







Mon très cher fils,



Le vieux Darnák me transcrit cette lettre. Ton vieux père s’est peut-être ramolli avec la civilisation, mais il n’est toujours pas capable d’écrire son nom. Ce n’est que dans ces moments troubles que je me rends compte que ça aurait pu être utile d’apprendre mon alphabet.



Le frère aumônier me dit qu’il pourra s’arranger pour te faire parvenir ce mot. J’espère qu’il dit vrai. J’espère également que tu trouveras quelqu’un pour te lire cette lettre. C’est important.



Mon fils, tu as peut-être bien fait de partir à l’aventure. Je ne suis pas d’accord avec tes raisons, tu le sais bien, mais ces raisons te sauverons peut-être la vie.

La guerre s’enlise. Les batailles sont toujours glorieuses quand il s’agit de défendre sa terre ou celle de son maître. Elles le sont encore plus quand il s’agit d’augmenter le prestige et d’étendre son pouvoir. Cependant, les guerres fratricides ne font rien de cela. Il ne s’agit en fait que s’assurer que notre côté frappe suffisamment fort sur notre frère pour que le bon fils accède au trône.



En plus, si seulement l’identité de nos alliés était claire. Au moins, quand nous allions guerroyer à l’étranger ou quand nous errions, nous pouvions choisir qui défendre et qui attaquer.



Bah ! Voilà que je fais du sentiment et de la philosophie ! Je dois vraiment devenir vieux.

Pourquoi cette lettre ? Pourquoi, en effet. C’est que vois-tu mon fils, les Fer-de-Hache sont pris dans un bourbier et je ne sais pas vraiment si nous allons nous en sortir cette fois. Le seigneur nous a demandé de défendre le col des Trois Dents qui relie l’Ardoit Orientale à Val-Brume. Nous y sommes allés chasser, il y a deux ans. Bref, l’été dernier l’Ardoit Orientale était augustine. Nous avons combattus les hommes de Philippe avec eux dans des combats merveilleux. Mais voilà, ce traîte de Philippe a soudoyé Tarrence d’Ardoit. L’Ardoit a changé de camp. Ils nous ont prix en tenaille. Val-Brûme est coincé entre L’Ardoit Orientale et les mercenaires orques, que Philippe a engagé. Tu te rends compte, se fils-de-diable a fait affaires avec des orques !



Le baron de Val-Brume tente d’empêcher les orques de saccager ses terres au Nord et à l’Est. Ce faisant, l’Ouest, connexe à l’Ardoit est vulnérable. Il ne peut pas se permettre que le col des Trois Dents tombe aux mains de Tarrence. C’est pourquoi il nous a envoyés ici.



Tarrence d’Ardoit a vite compris la chance qui s’offrait à lui. Il a fait marcher ses hommes jour et nuit. Nous venions à peine de nous installer dans la forteresse qu’elle a été encerclée par 600 hommes. Je te voix déjà me dire, 600 hommes, nous avons déjà combattu plus que ça et tu aurais raison. Mais la route entre Val-Brûme a épuisé nos réserves. Nous nous attendions a trouver les caves de la garnison remplies, mais elles avaient été empoisonnées par les espions d’Ardoit. Nous sommes donc prisonniers de la forteresse, sans vivre pour survivre au siège.



Les membres du clan démangent d’en découdre avec l’Ardoit, cette bande de chiens galeux. C’est pourquoi demain matin, je vais faire sonner la charge et nous allons tenter une sortie. Les 50 hommes qui me reste, épuisés et affamés, contre les 600 hommes d’Ardoit et aucun renfort sur l’horizon. Ce sera glorieux, mon fils, mais probablement le dernier combat de ton vieux père.



Je t’écris donc pour peut-être te laisser mes derniers conseils et mes derniers désirs. Si une partie du clan survie, ce sera à toi de prendre ma place. Tu auras tout à prouver. Lorsque tu sera prêt à prendre cette place qui te reviens, assure-toi d’avoir la gloire et le prestige avec toi. Les Fer-de-Hache seront brisés après la bataille de demain, ce sera à toi de reforger l’acier. Fait-le avec la douceur du forgeron et avec la force des montagnes. Je te lègue tous mes biens mon fils, faits-en ce que tu veux.



Si je meurs demain, je le ferai avec un seul regret : celui qui notre séparation se sera fait dans l’animosité et non dans la sérénité. J’espère y remédier un peu avec cette lettre.

Adieu mon fils,



*X*



Enki Mûzar Baruk

[HJ : En passant, nous somme le 5e jour du Frimaire, cette lettre date de plus de 15 jours.]


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2004)

Diero et Imay pénètrent dans la pièce. Le plancher est couvert de débrits et de pierres. Il y a un trou dans le coin opposé de la pièce. L'air est très humide et froids ici. Tellement, que les murs suintent et une moisissure verte couvre la pierre à plusieurs endroits. À gauche de la porte gisent les restes écorchés et putréfiés d'un énorme mille-pattes vert. La tête de la créature est difforme avec ses huit tentacules gluantes. À côté de la carcasse sont empliés un tas d'armures et de targes.

Pendant ce temps, dans l'autre salle, la voix continue de narguer les compagnons : *"GYRA EJ VARA OMTYCKAD ! YVER LYMNA OCH DU VILJA VARA SKADA !"*

[HJ : Gez, Nalin tradurait cette dernière phrase par : "Faites pas les cons ! Rendez-vous et vous aurez la vie sauve !"]


----------



## Julie (Apr 4, 2004)

Imay s'avance prudemment vers le trou, pour y jeter un coup d'oeil.
_[HJ: jet de détection: 16+7=23;jet de perception auditive: 6+6=12]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 4, 2004)

Le trou semble être la sortie d'un autre tunnel, similaire à ceux qu'elle a déjà explorer aujourd'hui.  Cependant, celui-ci, au lieu de sortir au même niveau que le plancher de la salle, sort à la verticale.  Le trou semble avoir un peu plus de 2 mètres de profond.


----------



## Gez (Apr 4, 2004)

Naline chuchote à ses compagnons
*« Hé, ils semblent avoir peur que l'on fasse quelque chose, mais je ne sais pas quoi. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 4, 2004)

Sans quitter la salle des yeux, Fario cuchotte en réponse à Naline : *"Que voulez-vous dire ? Vous comprenez quelque chose à leur charrabia ?"*


----------



## Gez (Apr 4, 2004)

*« Oui. Ils veulent que l'on se rende, bien sûr. Ils nous promettent la vie sauve, mais je ne leur fait pas confiance. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2004)

"Espérons que Mademoiselle Imay aura trouver une sortie.  Nous allons peut-être pouvoir éviter une confrontation directe ? Je crois que Monsieur Du Lac a épuisé ses sorts pour la journée.  Nous ne pourrons plus compter là-dessus et le frère Domine n'a-t-il pas dit qu'il n'avait plus de soins divins à nous prodiguer ? Je me trompe peut-être, mais il se fait tard.  Nous n'avons ni trouver d'enfants ni de familier.  Il va falloir se sortir d'ici d'une façon ou d'une autre.  Personnellement, j'aimerai éviter la confrontation directe."


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Apr 5, 2004)

*Ton père se nomme Dathak ?*

Micheal, le teint un peu blême, regarde Nárin.

*C'est une lettre de ton père, je crois que c'est très important...*

Micheal se met à lire la lettre...


----------



## wolvie (Apr 6, 2004)

Valishan écoute Naline et Fario (s'il le peut) et se dit qu'il est d'accord avec Fario pour éviter la confrontation directe mias qu'il aimerait savoir pourquoi ils n'ont pas attaqué directement.
[S'il ne risque pas d'etre entendu par les creatures, il fait part de ses reflexions aux autres mais je doute que ce soit le cas vu la distance]


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2004)

En chargeant son arbalète légère, Imay chuchotte *"Mon frère, vous pouvez avertrir nos compagnons que nous avons trouvé une issue. Je surveillerai le trou en attendant"*. Elle allume sa lantrene lorsque Diero quitte la salle pour éviter l'obscurité totale. L'arbalète visant le trou, Imay tire sur toute créature bloquant leur issue.


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 7, 2004)

Diero retourne auprès des autres compagnons pour les avertir qu'Imay et lui ont trouvé un tunnel menant probablement à des niveaux inférieurs et qui permettrait au moins d'échapper à leurs assaillants. *"Il faudra par contre les retenir. Serait-il possible pour un de nous de créer une quelconque illusion, sonore ou visuelle, qui laisserait croire à nos ennemis que nous gardons toujours l'entrée du hall? Ceci permettrait de couvrir nos arrières pendant que nous empruntons le tunnel ou du moins ça pourrait les ralentir le temps qu'ils se rendent compte de l'illusion" * chuchote Diero à ses compagnons afin d'éviter que leurs ennemis ne comprennent leurs intentions.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: En supposant que Michael dit *"Ton père se nomme Enki ?"*

Après la lecture de Michael, Nárin fait de son mieux pour ne pas paraître trop perturbé. Sur le coup, il est très dur envers son clan. *"Ouais ... bon ... je leur avais bien dit que nous allions à notre perte. Ils ... ils ont eu c'qu'il méritait."* Mais Nárin se remémore la lettre et ajoute ceci. *"En fait, s'ils ont pu retrouver leur rage, peut-être qu'ils ont survécu ... ou ils sont morts au combat. Un comme l'autre, c'est mieux que ce que j'attendais d'eux."* Nárin semble alors très triste.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2004)

Entendant la proposition de Diero, Altran chuchotte : *«J'aimerai bien fournir cette illusion, mon frère, mais je n'ai aucun sort à ma disposition qui pourrait nous aider. Je suis pratiquement à sec pour la journée.»*

*«À moins que nous installions un simple piège ?»*, propose Féllian. *«Peut-être que mesdemoiselles Naline ou Imay seraient en mesure d'improviser un petit quelque chose pour couvrir nos arrières ?»*

Pendant ce temps, vos adversaire ne semblent pas avoir bouger.  Ils sont encore aux entrées de la salle des arbres, vous pouvez clairement les entendre, mais ils n'ont pas avancé.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2004)

Alors que Nárin et Michael s'assoient à une table, une serveuse leur apportent une biere fraîche avec du pain et un peu de fromage.  *«Qu'est-ce qui vous ramène chez nous m'sieu Nárin ?»*  Puis constantant l'air abattu du nain, *«C'est monsieur le frère ici qui vous cause tant de soucis ?»,* ajoute-t-elle en faisant un clin d'oeil à Michael, un merveilleux sourire aux lèvres.


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2004)

Seule dans la pièce, Imay commence à réaliser que la pièce n'est pas très grande. En fait, elle semble rapetisser lentement. Se concentrant sur le trou, elle tente de chasser les mauvais souvenirs d'une minuscule cellule noire et froide. Une goute de sueur froide coule lui coule dans le dos. Un noeud se forme dans son estomac. Elle secoue sa tête pour se changer les idées.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Apr 8, 2004)

*Chère demoiselle, votre sourire est une douce libération en ces temps difficiles. Je ne sais point s'il saura égayer mon ami Nárin mais il nous fait très plaisir...*

Se retournant vers Nárin:

*La vie est très mystérieuse et le sort qu'Avméa nous réserve l'est encore plus. Vous êtes un fier représentant de votre clan et dans quelque temps lorsque vous trouverez femme, vous pourrez ainsi poursuivre la fièreté des Fer-de-Hache.*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2004)

«Ça fait parti du service, mon seigneur.» Répond-t-elle en déposant la nourriture sur la table. «S'il y autre chose, faites-moi signe.»

Alors que la serveuse s'éloigne, Michael a le temps de jeter un coup d'oeil plus attentif sur la salle commune.  Le garde lui avait dit que l'auberge était un lieu de rencontre des Arlequins.  Pourtant, tous ses instincts lui disent le contraire.

Les clients ne sont que de simples travailleurs.  Il y a le maçon qui partage un verre avec le forgeron.  La dans le coin le jeune barde qui discute politique et histoire avec le cordonnier.  Bref, Nárin et lui partage la salle avec des artisant et des gens du peuple, pas avec des coupe-jarret et des sombres lames.  Plus les secondes passent, plus Michael a des doutes sur les dires du jeune garde.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 12, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin boit sa bière d'un seul trait. *"La fièreté ? La fièreté nourrit pas les siens comme l'disait justement mon père."* Il interpelle alors la serveuse d'un façon un peu rude. *"HÉ, MAMMESELLE ! Une autre !"* Silencieux, Nárin attend puis consomme sa deuxième bière.

Une fois celle-ci terminée, il poursuit la convesation. *"Bon, assez parlé d'mes affaires ... J'vais demander à Hallepin s'il aurait pas vu des rencontres suspectes dans son auberge."*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2004)

Lorsque Nárin s'approche, Hallepin termine de remplir la chope qu'il tient dans ses mains, la donne à une serveuse et salut le nain.

*«Alors, M. Nárin, la nourriture ne vous plaît pas ? Quoi des rencontres suspectes ? Non pas vraiment, outre le nain et le moine-guerrier qui sont arrivés à mon auberge il y a quelques minutes !»*, répond l'aubergiste en riant. *«Sérieusement, M. Nárin, vous avez logé ici. Vous savez tout comme moi que l'auberge est bien tenue ! Si c'est des rencontres douteuses, c'est ailleurs qu'il faut chercher. Nous servons seulement de braves gens ici. Pourquoi me demandez-vous ces questions ? Enfin, si vous désirez vraiment vous frotter au côté plus sombre de la ville, c'est à la Chope Versée qu'il vous faut aller. Mais M. Nárin, je vous ne le recommande pas. C'est aller au-devant des ennuis que d'aller traîner là-bas !»*


----------



## Gez (Apr 12, 2004)

Félian said:
			
		

> *«Peut-être que mesdemoiselles Naline ou Imay seraient en mesure d'improviser un petit quelque chose pour couvrir nos arrières ?»*




*« Pas moi, en tout cas. Je n'ai plus de leï. Il me faut attendre avant d'en récupérer. Ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes, les forces telluriques sont sûrement très fortes, ici, mais pour les capter, il me faut entrer dans un nouveau cycle. C'est à dire, à la prochaine aube. »*


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2004)

La pièce semble se rapetisser malgré les efforts d'Imay. Au bout d'un moment, elle n'en peu plus. Elle ramasse sa lanterne et se dirige vers ses compagnons qui discutent.



> «À moins que nous installions un simple piège ?», propose Féllian.  «Peut-être que mesdemoiselles Naline ou Imay seraient en mesure d'improviser un petit quelque chose pour couvrir nos arrières ?»




*"Je peux m'occuper de la diversion. M. Du Lac, puis-je vous emprunter une flasque d'huile?"*

Elle dépose doucement son arbalète chargée et sa lanterne sur le sol. Elle sort une deuxième flasque d'huile de son sac à dos et ramasse quelques bouts de bois bois sec (suffisemment pour couvrir environ 1.5 m X 0.5 m ou une planche aussi longue que la largeur de l'arche).

*"Excusez-moi messieurs,"* murmure-t-elle à Fario et Félian *"il faudrait que vous reculiez légèrement."*

Elle dépose les bouts de bois sur le sol en travers de l'arche, puis, dès que ses deux compagnons se sont déplacés, elle asperge le sol et l'arche d'huile, vidant les deux flasques. 

*"Ceci devrait les ralentir un peu," *murmure-t-elle, une teinte de fierté dans sa voix. Ça lui rappellait les tours qu'elle jouait au clan Kilinois...

*"Dès que vous êtes prêts, j'allume le tout et nous filons,"* chuchotte-elle à ses compagnons, le sourir aux lèvres.

Elle récupère sa lanterne et son arbalète qu'elle décharge.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 13, 2004)

*"Bien, puisque quelqu'un a enfin pris une décision, allons y!" * dit Valishan en commençant à reculer mais en continuant de pointer son arc vers la pièce voisine.


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 15, 2004)

Diero suit le groupe vers la sortie que lui et Imay ont découverte. Bien que soulagé de quitter cette salle et de s'éloigner le plus tôt de leurs ennemis, il prend soin néanmoins de ne pas ouvrir la marche. Il prend sa position habituelle dans le groupe tout en guidant de la voix le compagnon de tête vers leur seule issue.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2004)

Alors que les compagnons battent en retraite, Imay reste seule en avant, une petite silhouette de plus en plus minuscule devant l'obscurité qui semble l'engloutire malgré la lanterne qu'elle tient. Les trois archers tentent de garder l'entrée de la salle en joue le plus longtemps possible, désirant protéger la jeune saltimbanque d'une attaque possible de leurs ennemis.

Soudainement, l’obscurité est chassée par des flammes jaillissantes. Le bruit des pas discrets d’Imay accourant sont masqués par des cris qui laissent comprendre que leurs adversaires n’apprécient pas la tactique. Elle laisse un brasier brûler derrière elle. «Alors, qu’est-ce qu’on attends ?» demande-t-elle devant les regards surpris de Fario et Féllian.

Sifflant un petit coup, Féllian répond : «Rappellez-moi de ne pas vous laissez vous approcher d’un feu de camp, Madmoiselle Boischâtel» Un petit sourire approbateur reflète l’éclat espiègle qui brille dans l’oeil de son compagnon.

La route d’accès des compagnons barrée, ils se dirigent tous vers la petit chambre foide. Tous encombrés dans la salle de quelques mètres carrés, elle semble encore plus petite à Imay, alors qu’elle ferme la porte. Heureusement, le trou d’accès au tunnel est encore bien visible. C’est désormais leur seule issue.

Fario et Féllian n’hésitent pas une seconde. Ils sautent, leurs pas faisant à peine un son alors qu’ils touchent le fond. *«Quand il faut y aller...»*, marmonne Altran alors qu’il s’engouffre à nouveau dans ces tunnels d’environ 1,5 m de diamètre. *«Il n’auraient pas pu les creuser un peu plus gros !»*, ajoute-t-il alors que sa tête frappe un coin de pierre du plafond.

Finalement, au bout de quelques minutes, le tunnel débouche sur une grande pièce, pièce qu'Altran, Féllian et Fario reconnaissent instantannément. Les voilà de retour dans la grande salle aux lumières dansantes, le tunnel débouchant à la gauche du bassin.

*«Et bien ! Nous revoilà à la case départ !»*, grogne le jeune ensorceleur, découragé.

_[HJ : la carte va venir un peu plus tard, je n'ai pas le fichier sous la main. Si vous regardez la carte où vous avez combattus les «méchants», c'était une grande salle avec des colonnes, un bassin sur le mur sud et des lumières dansantes comme éclairage. Le tunnel débouche sur le mur sud à l'ouest du bassin.]_

À gauche des trois hommes, il y une sortie qui mène à une autre grande salle. À droite, ils peuvent distinguer un couloir et des escaliers qui montent.

_[HJ 2 : Je n'ai pas présumé de ce qu'Imay, Valishan, Naline et Diero faisaient. Si vous voulez prendre le temps de fouiller la salle...]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2004)

[HJ : Voici la carte]


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 15, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin baisse le ton de sa voix et se rapproche de l'aubergiste. "T'as pas de problèmes avec les Arlequins, alors ? Quelqu'un nous a dit qu'ils se rencontraient ici. Je crois de plus en plus que c'est des foutaises." Nárin tente de juger la réaction de Hallepin à cette affirmation.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 15, 2004)

Valishan prend la suite dans le passage. Quand il voit où il débouche il est déçu.
*"Nous devons arrété de tourner et rond et décider d'un programme de déplacement afin de secourir les otages. Nous perdons du temps inutilement."*
Il est assez énervé mais se demande comment avancer sans croiser ces créatures et risquer un combat inégal.


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2004)

*« Maintenant, pour désorienter ces créatures, le mieux est de refermer cette porte à clef. Ils ne sauront pas par où nous somme passés. »*

Naline consulte sa carte, et désigne la paroi nord de la petite pièce:

*« Hé! Normalement, il y a un couloir juste derrière cette cloison. Peut-être y-a-t'il un passage camouflé qui y mène. »*

_[HJ: Jet de fouille, sans doute peu concluant: 7+5=12.]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 17, 2004)

"Bonne idée, Naline! Il se pourrait fort bien qu'un passage secret ait été construit ici. Pourquoi n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt?". Diero implore Avméa d'aiguiser son intuition et se joint aux efforts de la druide. 

_[Hors-jeu: Jet de fouille: 20 + 2 = 22  ]_

Si le jet est négatif, il descend dans le tunnel à la suite des autres, non sans avoir jeté un coup d'oeil au tas d'armures qui traînent dans cette pièce au cas où il y décèlerait un quelconque objet intéressant (bijou, gemme, bague, baguette, bâton, arme ou armure aux gravures distinctes ou peu rouillée etc). 

_[Hors-jeu: Jet de détection: 13 + 2 +2 = 17]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2004)

Alors que Naline fouille une section du mur nord, Diero fouille l'autre bout.  Au bout d'un moment, il découvre une fente qui semble délimiter une porte.  Cependant, le mécanisme d'ouverture n'est visible nulle part.

***************

Hallepin considère gravement le nain.  *«Vous savez, m'sieur Nárin, tout le monde en ville à des problèmes avec les Arlequins.  Quand ce n'est pas qu'ils nous passent leur fausse monnaie, c'est qu'il tente de nous forcer à payer leur frais de 'protection'.  Ceci dit, je ne tolère pas cette racaille dans mon auberge.  S'ils viennent ici, ils sont suffisamment discrets que je ne les remarque.   Croyez-moi après vingt ans à tenir un établissement comme celui-ci, je sais reconnaître les indésirables.  Tirez-en votre propre conclusion.*

*Ceci-dit, m'sieu Nárin, si vous cherchez les Arlequins, vous allez avoir plus de chance d'en trouver à la Chope Versée qu'ici.  Il y a plus de 'poissons' dans cet étang.»*

*******************

Féllian considère gravement Valishan.  *«Vous avez raison, maître Valishan.  Nous tournons en rond et nous ne sommes pas plus avancé que ce midi.  Il nous faut continuer, cependant.  La vie des enfants, celle de notre ami et celle du familier de M. Ghelves en dépendent.  Selon la carte de Mlle Naline, nous n'avons exploré qu'une partie de cette 'cité'.*

*Il y a autre chose que nous devons considérer.  Nous sommes en fin d'après-midi, si le soir n'est pas déjà sur nous.  Nous n'avons pas mangé.  Plusieurs d'entre-nous sommes blessés ou épuisé.  Mlle Naline ne mentionnait-elle pas qu'elle n'avait plus de leï pour nous aider ? Je crois que nous devrions considérer trouver un endroit pour se ressourcer, ou nous devrions peut-être songer à remonter à la surface.»*

Fario ajoute alors : *«Parlant de Mlle Naline, les deux gnomes et le prêtre n'étaient-ils pas derrière vous M. Valishan.  Ils devraient être là.»*


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 19, 2004)

Diero fait signe à Naline et Imay qu'il a découvert une porte dissmulée. *"Peut-être que le mécanisme d'ouverture est magique et c'est pourquoi je ne réussi pas à le déceler par une fouille normale. Je ne peux non plus appeler Avméa à notre aide avant les matines."* _[Hors-jeu: Est-ce bien le nom des premières prières du matin dans les monastères catholiques?]_

*"Est-ce qu'une de vous deux aurait un moyen d'ouvrir cette porte?"*


----------



## Gez (Apr 20, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> [Hors-jeu: Est-ce bien le nom des premières prières du matin dans les monastères catholiques?]




Oui. Les heures canonicales sont, si je ne me trompe pas,  matines (3:00), laudes (5:00), primes (7:00), sexte (12:00), nones (14:00), vêpres (17:00), et complies (18:00).


----------



## wolvie (Apr 20, 2004)

*"Effectivement, je ne sais pas où sont passé les autres. Ne bougez pas je vais voir rapidement."*
Puis une fois revenu à l'autre bout du passage : *"Eh bien que faites vous? Vous devriez vous dépécher, le feu ne va pas duré très longtemps"*


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 21, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin considère gravement l'aubergiste à son tour. *"Bon, bon, pas besoin de t'énerver, Hallepin. C'tait juste une question. Comme j'te disais, je crois que le garde qui m'a informé ne me contait que des foutaises."*

Pas trop enchanté par l'idée d'aller dans une autre auberge et de questionner une autre aubergiste, Nárin retourne vers Michael tout en pensant à ce tout ce que leurs assaillants et les gardes leur ont dit. _"Hier soir, ils ont attaqué un prêtre de l'Église de Saint-Grégorio"_ avait dit le garde qui les avait mené ici. Était-ce là un autre mensonge ou une autre piste ? En tout cas, Michael semblait intéressé par tout celà. Approchant son nouveau partenaire, il lui dit : *"Bon, j'crois que nous obtiendrons rien ici. Je propose qu'on aille faire un p'tit tour à ton temple. Si un de leur membre a été attaqué, comme le disait le garde et Jill, ils savent peut-être quelque chose."*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Apr 21, 2004)

*En effet, Jill semblait dire que le prêtre avait été attaqué parceque le clergé s'était mêlé de choses ne les concernant pas. De plus, l'ordre formelle de mon abbaye est de ne pas intervenir...
Peut-être que les Arlequins ont la main plus longue que ce que nous croyons. Il faut se rendre à l'Église de Saint-Grégorio et découvrir ce qu'à fait le prêtre pour mériter cette attaque.

Si tu es prêt, je suggère que nous partions immédiatement.*


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"Parfait, allons s'y."* Sur ce, ils se lèvent, payent la note et quittent l'auberge. Nárin range la lettre de son père dans l'une des ses poches.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 23, 2004)

Les deux comparses quittent donc l'auberge.  En empruntant l'avenue de l'Obsidienne puis celle du Magma, ils se dirigent vers le monastère de Saint-Grégorio-de-la-Passion.  C'est le plus gros monastère et la plus grosse Église de la ville.  Véritable centre nerveux de la vie religieuse de Chaudière, le monastère, tenu par des grégoriens, s'impose dans le paysage architectural.

Les bâtiments qui l'entourent sont sombres et trapus. Construits d'obsidienne et de roche magmatique, ils contrastent vivement avec cette grande enceinte de marbre blanc resplendissant.  Deux énormes statues gardent la porte d'entrée, masse d'arme à la main.  Au-dessus de la porte, taillé dans la pierre, on peut lire en devinois : _Par le devoir et le droit chemin tu trouveras l’espoir_.  Alors qu'ils posent le pieds sur les marches du parvis, la profonde résonnace du carillon de l'église se fait entendre.  La congrégation appelle les fidèles au compiles (les prières du soirs).

Alors qu'ils entrent dans l'église, ils voient déjà les membre de la congrégation grégorienne s'installer pour les prières.  Une prêtresse se tient debout devant l'autel et attends patiemment que toutes ses ouailles soient là pour commencer les chants religieux.


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2004)

En réponse à Valishan, Imay s'exclame: *"Il semble y avoir une porte secrète dans cette pièce, nous essayons de trouver le mécanisme d'ouverture"*. Elle s'avance donc vers le mur du fond et tente de trouver le mécanisme pour la porte (elle prend son temps).


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2004)

En réponse à Valishan, Imay s'exclame: *"Il semble y avoir une porte secrète dans cette pièce, nous essayons de trouver le mécanisme d'ouverture"*. Elle s'avance donc vers le mur du fond et tente de trouver le mécanisme pour la porte (elle prend son temps).


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 27, 2004)

Julie said:
			
		

> En réponse à Valishan, Imay s'exclame: *"Il semble y avoir une porte secrète dans cette pièce, nous essayons de trouver le mécanisme d'ouverture"*. Elle s'avance donc vers le mur du fond et tente de trouver le mécanisme pour la porte (elle prend son temps).




_[Hors-jeu: Si elle prend son temps, j'espère qu'elle a fermé la porte à clé avant...  ]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 27, 2004)

Malgré tous ses efforts, Imay ne trouve aucun méchanisme pour ouvrir la porte.  Il y a bel et bien une prote par contre, mais rien pour l'ouvrir, du moins rien de ce côté.


[_HJ : pour ce qui est de la porte à clé, elle est déjà fermée.  Imay l'avait fermée derrière elle en entrant dans la salle.  Et oui, elle a récupéré la clé ]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2004)

*"Le mécanisme ne semble pas être de ce côté"* Imay passe ensuite par le trou et suit Valishan. *"Ne vous inquiétez pas pour le feu, la porte est fermée. Ils penseront que nous avons disparus!"*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Apr 27, 2004)

En entrant Micheal met un genou sur le sol et dit faiblement: *"Avméa aide nous à mettre fin à toute cette folie."* Ense relevant, il regarde Nárin... *"peut-être allons nous devoir nous joindre aux prières..."* 

Micheal prend quelques secondes pour observer la réaction du nain puis se dirige vers un prêtre et lui dit:

"Excusez-moi cher sodalis, Avmea nous as conduit ici mon ami et moi. Nous aimerions parler au prêtre responsable de ce monastère. Nous avons des questions urgentes à discuter avec lui." (si Micheal connait le nom du prêtre ou s'il a des connaissances parmi les prêtres du monastère, il demande de leur parler directement.)


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 28, 2004)

Le jeune acolyte regarde Michael d'un air surpris. Puis à voix basse pour ne pas déranger la messe, il répond : «Si vous voulez bien patienter, mon frère. Dès que Mère Urikas aura terminer la messe, je l'informerai que vous désirez la voir. Qui dois-je annoncer ?»

Quelques minutes plus tard, alors que les chants se taisent, le jeune acolyte s'approche discrètement de la prêtresse. Ils discutent à voix basse. Mère Urikas semble agacée par quelque chose. Au bout d'un moment, elle renvoit l'acolyte et s'approche, cette fois accompagné d'un prêtre un peu plus âgé.

«Et bien, frère Michael, qu'est qui me vaut la visite d'un envoyé des Chevaliers ?», demande-t-elle, la bague tendue. «Il est rare que les membres de votre ordre vienne rendre visite au Grégoriens ces temps-ci.»

[HJ : Mère Urikas est la dirigeante par intérim de l'ordre de saint Grégorio ici à Chaudière.  Michael est au courant que le prêtre responsable est absent pour un conclave à Privas.]

**************

Suivant Imay jusqu'à la salle principale, Valishan pense tout haut : «Au moins, il ne nous prenderont pas par derrière... Imay, le tunnel mène à la grande salle. Où crois-tu que nous devrions aller ? On tourne en rond et le temps file.»


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2004)

*« Je suggère que l'on aille jeter un coup d'oeil à l'ouest, puisque les victimes n'étaient pas à l'est, mais que les ravisseurs y sont, maintenant. »*


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 29, 2004)

*Nárin*

"Bof ..." dit simplement Nárin à la suggestion de Michael de se joindre aux prière.

Il laisse ensuite le religieux s'occuper de la discussion avec Mère Urikas, du moins pour l'instant. Nárin est d'ailleurs plutôt occuper à gratter le fond de sa barbe sale.


----------



## Julie (Apr 30, 2004)

*"Effectivement, le côté ouest demeure inexploré, ne même que la partie nord. Par contre, la partie nord n'est accessible que par la pièce où nous avons récupérer la clé et perdu maître Thrin. J'aimerais bien éviter cette pièce autant que possible. Si nous ne parvenons pas à trouver l'entrée "aux défenses de malachite" dans la partie ouest, je suggère que nous retournions à la surface au moins pour se faire soigner. C'est également plus facile de défendre l'entrée à la surface, que n'importe où ailleurs ici. Pour l'instant, nous pouvons commencer par la première pièce immédiatement à l'ouest d'ici."*

[Edit] Je me suis trompé de point cardinal, c'était de l'ouest dont je parlais lorsque j'écrivais est.[/Edit]


----------



## Gith Galath (May 1, 2004)

Diero suit Imay et Valishan dans le trou. Arrivé dans la grande salle, il examine la carte tendue par Naline. *"Vous avez raison. L'ouest et le nord de la cité restent inexplorés et le temps presse. Nous devons presser l'allure et je proposerais qu'au lieu de remonter à la surface, nous établissions des défenses dans un secteur défendable de la cité. Après un peu de repos et beaucoup de prières, je serai en mesure de vous apporter des soins. Nous perdrions ainsi moins de temps qu'en remontant à la surface. Par contre, il est vrai que nous avons perdu un compagnon et que sa fidèle hache nous manque. Je pourrai envoyer Silence avec un message pour Mère Urikas lui demandant de nous envoyer du renfort. Nous sommes près de la sortie de la cité, Silence ne devrait pas courir un grand risque en partant seule à partir d'ici. Qu'en dites-vous?"*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 1, 2004)

_...Mère Urikas semble agacée par quelque chose... _ Micheal la regarde bien attentivement pour déceler ce qui en est la cause. Aurais-t-elle eu des menaces de la part des Arlequins!

*"Mère Urikas ..."* Micheal s'agenouile et donne un bref baiser au symbole de Avméa.

*"J'aurais besoin de votre aide et de votre sagesse concernant certains détails concernant la bande de hors la loi surnommés les Arlequins."*  Micheal regarde bien sa réaction, il la regarde bien dans les yeux et avant de déclarer...
*Nous avons entendu qu'un membre des Grégoriens avait été victime de leur attaques... êtes-vous au courant?*

Puis jette un regard au prêtre qui l'accompagne.


----------



## Guillaume (May 3, 2004)

Fario et Féllian considèrent les paroles du prêtre, puis un accord silencieux semble se passer entre eux : «Je crois que votre idée est excellente, mon frère.  En envoyant Silence chercher de l'aide, nous pourrions pousser notre recherche plus a fond tout en sachant que des secours vont arriver.  Ceci dit, un peu de repos sera au plus grand bien de tous.  Il nous faut nous rassembler et faire le point.  L'aile ouest de la cité est encore inexplorée.  Une partie des salles à l'est le sont également.  Nous savons qu'il y a des portes que nous pouvons ouvrir, reste à savoir lesquelles.  Il va bien falloir manger à un moment donné si nous voulons être en mesure de retrouver les enfants, le familier de M. Ghelves et notre ami.» dit Fario.

Sur ce, Valishan répond : «D'accord, nous sommes tous fatigué, mais l'oracle était clair, nous n'avons pas beaucoup de temps devant nous pour sauver les enfants.  Nous ne pouvons pas nous éterniser.  Il faut les retrouver avant que 'la moitié d'un nain' ne les ait plus.»

Ce à quoi répond Féllian : «Peut-être, maître Valishan, mais si nous devons confronter cette moitié de nain dans l'état où nous sommes, je ne peux pas garantir dans quel état nous allons quitter 'le champs de bataille'.  Nos ressources commence à nous manquer.  À tout le moins nos ressources de guérison !»

[HJ : Alors que décidez-vous ?]

******************

[Faust et GPEKO, je veux simplement savoir si Silence est envoyé à mère Urikas avant de vous répondre.  La réponse devrait changer en conséquence, je vous demande donc un peu de patience.]


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2004)

*"Effectivement, votre suggestion est excellente, mon père. Cette pièce-ci n'est pas défendable, il y a trop d'issues. La pièce d'où nous venons pourrait être la meilleure place, mais la pièce est très petite pour 7 personnes, une renarde, un serpent et une chouette. La pièce immédiatement à l'ouest d'ici est beaucoup plus grande et n'a que deux issues "officielles". La grande pièce allongée au nord-ouest n'est techniquement accessible que par les deux escaliers, donc encore plus facile à défendre. Jusqu'à présent, les seules pièces accessibles avec une porte A sont: la salle que nous venons de quitter et la pièce par laquelle nous somme entrée dans la partie sud de la citée, avec la porte entre-ouverte..."* Sur ces parloes, Imay fait rapidement le tour des portes dans la pièce avec le bassin. *"Nous n'avons pas examiner les portes ici..."* dit-elle à ses compagnons.


----------



## Gez (May 3, 2004)

*« Je vais regarder les portes à l'ouest. »*


----------



## Guillaume (May 6, 2004)

Imay et Naline font le tour rapidement des portes de la salle aux lumières dansantes.  Les trois portes sont toutes fermées.  Elle portent toutes des rune différentes de celle de l'unique clé qu'Imay a en main : E, U et R.

Pendant ce temps, Diero prend quelque instants pour écrire un mot à l'intention de Mère Urikas : "Avons commencé l'exploration de Jzadirune.  Forte résistance rencontrée.  Maître Thrin décédé.  Aide serait appréciée."  Une fois le message écrit, il l'attache à la patte de Silence et l'envoie vers la surface.

[HJ : GG, j'ai présumé du message et que tu envoyais Silence en me basant sur ton dernier message.  Si j'ai fait erreur, désolé.  Outre, je n'ai pas très bien compris vers quelle salle vous vouliez vous diriger pour vous reposer un peu.  Pouvez-vous m'éclairer, s.v.p.]

*************

La prêtresse considère gravement le paladin.  "Effectivement, les Arlequins ont tenté d'intimidé le frère Rufus ici présent.  Comme vous le savez, frère Michael, nous tenons un orphelinat duquel quatre enfants ont été kidnappés il y a deux jours.  Le frère Ruphus se rendait à l'orphelinat pour apporter un secours spirituel aux enfants quand deux brutes payés par les Arlequins l'ont intercepté.  Ils devaient livrer un message : de ne pas s'occuper davantage des enfants disparus.  Que ce n'était plus de notre ressort.  Heureusement quelques passants se sont porté à leur secours.  Ils ont depuis découvert..."

L'histoire de mère Urikas est interropu par une grande chouette tacheté qui fait irruption dans la chapel.   Frénétiquement, les acolyte tentent de l'attrapper, mais l'oiseau est trop agile.  Après avoir fait le tour de la chapel, il vient se poser sur l'épaule de la prêtresse et tend une patte.  Un petit papier y est attaché.

Mère Urikas, surprise, regarde l'oiseau, puis le rouleau.  Au bout d'un moment, hésitante, elle détache ce qui semble être un message.  Alors qu'elle lit le document, son regard s'assombrit.  Elle tend le message à Ruphus qui pâlit en le lisant.

"Et bien mon frère, il semble que les mystères d'Avméa soit bien complexes.  Je vous disais que le groupe qui s'est porté à la rescousse du frère Ruphus avaient découvert une piste sur la localisation des enfants : une vieille cité gnome sous la ville dont la seule entrée était cachée dans la boutique d'un serrurier.  Pour ce qui est du lien entre la boutique et les Arlequins, ceci demeure un mystère.  Toujours est-il, qu'il semble que la piste soit suffisament chaude.  Ils y ont pénétré ce matin et y ont rencontré une forte résistance.  Un d'entre-eux serait déjà mort au combat.  Il nous demande de l'aide.  Seriez-vous prêt à désobéir à votre maître pour vous porter à leur secours à la demande des Grégoriens ? Vous et votre ami avez bien plus de moyens que les simples prêtre de cette congrégation.  J'en profiterais pour vous fournir quelques artifices qui seraient, je crois d'un certain secours dans ces catacombes ?"

La chouette et la prêtresse vous regardent tous les deux attendant visiblement une réponse.


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2004)

*"Pas de chance, nous ne pouvons pas ouvrir ces portes. Selon moi, la grande salle allongée, au sud-ouest, avec les deux escaliers est la pièce la plus facile à défendre puisqu'elle n'a qu'une seule entrée ouverte. Qu'en dites-vous?"*


----------



## Gez (May 7, 2004)

Naline part examiner les trois portes du couloir ouest.

_[HJ: A quelles portes précisément correspondent E, U, et R ? Sud-Ouest, Nord-Est, Sud-Est ; ou bien un autre ordre?]_


----------



## Gith Galath (May 7, 2004)

*"Je crois que la suggestion d'Imay est bonne. Je serai prêt à tenter notre chance dans cette salle. À moins que d'autres aient une objection? Le plus vite aurons-nous établi nos défenses, le plus vite serons-nous sur peid pour poursuivre nos recherches."*

_[Hors-jeu: Diero a un lien mental avec Silence dans un rayon de 1 mile non? Est-ce que ça fonctionne en profondeur? Si oui, Diero mentionne au compagnons que Silence a rejoint Mère Urikas et que des renforts devraient arriver sous peu.]_


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 8, 2004)

Tout en levant les yeux vers le ciel…

*"Je suis avant tout au service d'Avméa. Mon maître a reçu l'enseignement des grégoriens et je lui ferais grand déshonneur si je reste ici à ne rien faire. Il est certain que je vais me porter au secours ce ces braves gens. Le devoir m'appelle. Je dois me livrer à cette bataille. Triompher peut-être! Combattre le mal est mon devoir. Je dois sauver… "*

Micheal semble revenir à lui et…

*"… je veux dire que je suis d’accord. Je ne sais pourquoi mon maître m’empêche de me joindre au conflit. Peut-être a-t-il lui aussi subit des attaques!
Je vous remercie pour votre offre généreuse. Toute l’aide nous sera vraiment utile. Je ne veux parler pour mon ami Narin ici présent mais je suis convaincu qu’il se joindra au combat. Qu’en pensez-vous mon cher Narin? "*


----------



## GPEKO (May 8, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin regarde Michael avec une certaine surprise. _Mais qu'est-ce qui lui prend tout à coup ? Il entend des voix ou quoi ? Ce s'rait vraiment la meilleure._

En entendant son nom, Nárin réagit et se joint à la discussion. *"Whooa, pas si vite. Le kidnapping d'enfants, c'est très triste mais bon, moi, mon but c'était de retrouver cette criminelle, Jill. Remarque, j'suis mercenaire et si on m'fait une bonne offre, peut-être bien que j'irai aider ces personnes."*


----------



## Guillaume (May 11, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Nárin regarde Michael avec une certaine surprise. _Mais qu'est-ce qui lui prend tout à coup ? Il entend des voix ou quoi ? Ce s'rait vraiment la meilleure._
> 
> En entendant son nom, Nárin réagit et se joint à la discussion. *"Whooa, pas si vite. Le kidnapping d'enfants, c'est très triste mais bon, moi, mon but c'était de retrouver cette criminelle, Jill. Remarque, j'suis mercenaire et si on m'fait une bonne offre, peut-être bien que j'irai aider ces personnes."*



Mère Urikas ne semble pas surprise de la réaction du nain.  *«L'Église dédommage toujours ceux qui travaillent pour elle.  J'avais offert au groupe original une bourse de 2 500 couronnes pour leur travail.  J'ajouterais 500 couronnes si vous vous joignez à l'expédition, maître Nárin.  De plus, je vous offre chacun un baûme de soins qui pourrait vous aider.  Vous pouvez garder tout ce que vous trouvez dans la cité.  La seule condition c'est que vous ramenez les enfants.»*

Elle se tourne ensuite vers Michael : *«Frère Michael, je ne sais pas ce qui empêche le Maître de votre abbaye d'intervenir.  Le Chevaliers de l'Église sont connus pour leur courage.  Par contre, je parlerai en votre honneur si jamais vous aviez à répondre de votre désobéissance.  Mais je vois que la question ne vous préoccupe pas outre mesure.  Considérons la chose comme réglée.»*

*«Mère, si vous me permettez,» *dit le jeune prêtre qui l'accompagne. *«Maître Nárin, je comprends que vous désirez en découdre avec les Arlequins.  Ayant été moi-même attaqué par leur brutes, je serais bien heureux si un grand coup pouvait être porté à leur organisation.  Cependant, personnellement, ma préoccupation première est le bien-être des enfants.  Rappellez-vous que les Arlequins sont impliqués dans le rapt de ces enfants d'une manière ou d'une autre.  Ce sont eux, particulièrement cette Jill, qui ont tenté d'intimider l'Église pour qu'elle abandonne les enfants au kidnappeurs.  Ceci dit, si vous tenez à tenter de retrouver la piste des Arlequins, l'expédition nous avait fait part du fait que les Arlequins avait probablement un homme de main à la Chope Versée.  Si l'enquête de M. Ghelves n'avait rien donné, ils auraient poursuivit cette piste.»*

******

_[HJ :L'ordre des portes en commençant par la porte le plus au sud de l'escalier est E et U à l'est et R à l'ouest.]_

Les compagnons s'enfoncent dans le coridor sur leur gauche et se dirigent vers la grande salle.  En chemin, Imay examine les deux nouvelles portes qu'elle croise.  Malheureusement, ni l'une ni l'autre ne correspondent à la clé qu'elle a en sa possession.  Selon la carte, celle qui donne sur la grande salle est une porte _E_ alors que l'autre est une porte _U_.

Les compagnons gravissent les escalliers et débouchent sur la grande salle.  Le grand plafond arqué est haut de trois mètres.  Vingts socles sont placés le long des murs, couverts de poussière et de toiles d'arraignées.  Sur les murs, des marques et des clous montrent qu'autrefois des tapisseries étaient suspendues à tous les murs de la pièce.  Cependant, les objets qui étaient exposés ici ont depuis longtemps disparus.

_[HJ : Pendant que vous examinez la salle, Diero perçoit de Silence qu'il a trouvé mère Urikas.  Elle semble discuter avec un nain et un moine-guerrier.  Ruphus est là également. Après avoir lu le message, la discussion semble devenir plus intense.]_


----------



## Gith Galath (May 11, 2004)

*"Compagnons, il faut établir nos défenses autour de l'escalier menant à l'antichambre. Il faudra aussi fouiller ces pièces de fond en comble afin de s'assurer que nous n'ayons pas mis les pieds dans un nid d'araignées. Ces toiles ne me disent rien qui vaille."*

Puis, Diero se concentre sur les perceptions de sa chouette. *"Silence a atteint son but. Mère Urikas semble discuter avec des renforts potentiels. Deux guerriers il me semble. Bien que la paire soit assez contrastée. Un nain hirsute et un..." * Diero fait une pause. *"Je distingue mal, mais je crois bien qu'il s'agit d'un moine des Chevaliers de l'Église". * Le regard de Diero s'assombrit. *"Je me doutais bien qu'ils ne tarderaient pas à mettre leur nez dans cette histoire. Ce n'est pas un bon présage."*

*"Ils ne sont probablement qu'un des tentacules de L'Inquisition. Il s'agira d'être vigilant." * se dit-il à lui-même.

Diero laisse le soin au guerrier d'établir les défenses et il s'attarde à fouiller la grande salle avec Imay et Naline, si celles-ci veulent bien l'accompagner.

_[Hors-jeu: Diero effectue d'abord un Jet de Détection = 6 + 2 = 8 afin de détecter tout mouvement suspect. Il s'attarde en particulier au plafond. Puis, il effectue un premier Jet de Fouille = 8 + 2 =10. Combien devra-t-il en faire pour couvrir la salle au complet?]_


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 12, 2004)

"Que dites-vous de cette proposition maître Nárin, 500 couronnes me semble une bonne compensation. De plus, je vous promets que si ces kidnappings ne nous conduit pas jusqu'aux Arlequins, j'irais avec vous à la Chope Versée et nous traquerons cette Jill jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit hors d'état de nuire."


----------



## GPEKO (May 13, 2004)

*Nárin*

_500 couronnes !_ pense Nárin. _Et on ne me connais même pas !L'Église possède vraiment une richesse inépuisable. Au diable cette Jill !_ Voilà bien longtemps que Nárin a eu une offre aussi lucrative. Il tente de ne pas avoir l'air trop ébahi et de ne rien bâcler.

*"Euhh ... Oui, ça m’semble raisonnable. En plus, la cause est juste. Bon, j’accepte … Où sont ceux qu’on doit aider ? Et on peut nous décrire un peu leur gueule ? Question qu’il y est pas d’erreurs… Vous avez aussi parlé d’un M. Ghelves ?"*


----------



## Guillaume (May 14, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> _500 couronnes !_ pense Nárin. _Et on ne me connais même pas !L'Église possède vraiment une richesse inépuisable. Au diable cette Jill !_ Voilà bien longtemps que Nárin a eu une offre aussi lucrative. Il tente de ne pas avoir l'air trop ébahi et de ne rien bâcler.
> 
> *"Euhh ... Oui, ça m’semble raisonnable. En plus, la cause est juste. Bon, j’accepte … Où sont ceux qu’on doit aider ? Et on peut nous décrire un peu leur gueule ? Question qu’il y est pas d’erreurs… Vous avez aussi parlé d’un M. Ghelves ?"*



La prêtresse ne peut s'empêcher de sourrire à la réponse du nain. *«M. Ghelves est actuellement sous les verrous. Vous ne devriez pas le rencontrer. Par contre, le groupe d'aventuriers descendus dans la cité gnome est composée d'un prêtre d'Avméa, un jeune homme barbu au crâne partiellement dégarni, deux gnomes, une druidesse et un saltimbanque colorée, un elfe et un autre humain errant. Ils étaient accompagnés d'un nain guerrier, mais selon cette note, ils semblerait qu'il soit tombé au combat.*

*L'entrée se trouve dans l'arrière boutique de M. Ghelves. Ruphus vous y conduira.*

*Ceci dit, je vous pris de m'excuser un instant. Je vais aller chercher quelques affaires qui pourraient être utiles pour les blessés.»*

Mère Urikas s'absente un moment puis revient avec un sac qu'elle confie à Michael. *«Mon frère, je vous demanderai de remettre ceci au frère Diero. Je crois que ce sera utile.»*

*********

Pendant ce temps, les héros montent leur défenses dans la grande salle. Les fouilles de la salle par le prêtre n'ayant révélé rien d'anormal.  Les arraignées qui ont tissées les toiles sont de petites arraignées inoffensives.  Les deux portes qui ferment les issues de la salle sont marquées des runes N (au nord) et J (au sud).  Pour la première fois depuis plusieurs heures, le silence règne dans les couloirs de Jzadirune. Le calme avant la tempête ?


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 15, 2004)

*"Je vous remercie de votre générosité. Je lui remettrai le sac tel que convenu.

La lettre fait-elle mention de l'urgence de leur situation? "*


----------



## Guillaume (May 15, 2004)

*«Pas particulièrement, mon frère.  Par contre, je détecte une pression de rapiditié dans les mots employés.   Par ailleurs, cette chouette ne s'éloignait pas très souvent de frère Diero.  S'il l'a envoyé porter le message, ce n'est pas pour rien.»*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 15, 2004)

*"Si vous êtes prêt mon cher Nárin, nous allons partir immédiatement."*

Se tournant vers mère Urikas ...

*"Vous pouvez nous indiquer le chemin ou peut-être que la chouette de frère Diero peut nous guider?"*


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2004)

Imay prend son temps pour aider à fouiller la salle. *"Au fait, je présume que l'on va faire des tours de gardes? Je peux prendre un des tours du milieu, pour permettre à ceux qui ont besoin d'une nuit ininterrompue de repos de dormir."* Elle enlève les robes noires qu'elle avait emprunter d'une créature. Elle étend ensuite sa cape sur le sol, s'assoit dessus et sort des rations de son sac, qu'elle engouffre vivement. *"Prenez-en,"* dit-elle à ses compagnons en montrant ses rations.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 16, 2004)

*"Je dois dormir, méditer et prier si je veux vous apporter soins et réconforts supplémentaires" * ajouta Diero. *"Silence guidera nos renforts jusqu'à nous par la route la plus sûre".*
Diero imita Imay. Après un bref repas, il entreprit ses prières du soir, puis bénit ses compagnons. Il s'étendit ensuite pour prendre un repos nécessaire.


----------



## Guillaume (May 16, 2004)

Le sommeil vint rapidement pour les compagnons alors que Fario et Féllian montaient la garde près de l'escalier.  Seule Imay ne parvenait pas à dormir.  La disparition de ses parents, l'exploration de cette ville ancestrale, c'était trop pour son esprit.  Ses pensées se succédaient les unes après les autres.

Finalement, au bout d'un moment, exaspérée, elle se leva pour continuer l'exploration et l'examen de la pièce.  Tant qu'à être incapable de dormir, aussi bien être utile.

******************

Le prêtre et la chouette avait guidé Michael et Nárin jusqu'à la boutique du serrurier Keygan Ghelves.  La porte était verrouillée.  Il faut croire que la garde avait mis le scellé sur la porte.  Les compagnons avaient dû faire demi-tour pour aller chercher la clé à l'Hôtel de la Garde.  Cela avait pris pratiquement une heure avant de pouvoir finalement parler au Capitaine pour qu'il fournissent les autorisations nécessaires.

Nárin avait montré des signes d'impatience, sentiment que partageais Michael et Ruphus.  L'idée de tout laisser cette bureaucratie derrière et d'aller défoncer la porte leur avait éfleuré l'esprit à plus d'une reprise.

Finalement, après un temps interminablement long, le nain et le moine-guerrier s'engageaient dans l'escalier menant au sous-terrain, guidés par une chouette.

*******************

Le réexamen de la pièce par Imay allait porter fruit.  Dans un coins de la grande salle octogonale, un porte secrète était cachée derrière le socle maintenant vide.  Elle l'avait pratiquement manqué.  Si ce n'avait été du fait qu'elle avait trébuché et passé sa main sur le mur pour reprendre son équilibre, elle n'aurait jamais trouvé cette pierre branlante.

Au même moment, elle perçut le son des arcs de Fario et Féllian se tendant.  Quelque chose approchait, une lumière pouvait se faisait voir éclairant le couloir d'où les compagnons étaient arrivés.

*"Halte ! On  ne bouge plus !"*, appella Fario, réveillant du même coup tous ses compagnons.  *"Un pas de plus et vous serez transpercez par nos flèches ! Qui êtes-vous ?"*, ajouta-t-il alors qu'une chouette venait se poser près de Diero.

****************

La chouette avait guidé Michael et Nárin dans les dédales de la cité gnome.  Des signes de combats était bien évident.  Ils avaient croisés pas moins de cinq cadavres.

Alors qu'il marchaient dans un grand couloir, une voix retentit devant eux : *"Halte ! On ne bouge plus ! Un pas de plus et vous serz transpercez par nos flèches ! Qui êtes-vous ?"*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 16, 2004)

Micheal se cabre derrière son bouclier au cas où sa réponse se serait pas appréciée...
*
"Je suis frère Micheal, paladin de la main divine,  de l’abbaye de la Marche.
Nous sommes venus ici suite à l'appel du frère Diero. 

Si vous n'êtes pas un allié du frère Diero, présentez-vous que je connaissaisse mon assaillant. Si vous êtes un allié baissez vos arcs."*


----------



## GPEKO (May 17, 2004)

_Charmant accueil ... Décidément, la soirée est plutôt frustrante._  Nárin place son bouclier devant lui, comme le fait Michael. Il ajoute à ce que le religieux a dit. *"Vous n’avez pas vu la chouette passer ? C’t’elle qui nous a guidé ici. Alors, baissez vos arcs ou tirez nous, mais j’suis pas d’humeur à discuter avec des gens qui me menace."*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 17, 2004)

Micheal regarde Nárin et lui jette un sourire de complicité.
Il se dit que même si le nain n'est pas un grand fervant d'Avméa, il semble que de se battre à ses côtés sera fort intéressant.


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2004)

Imay rejoint les deux archers. *"Baissez vos armes, ce sont nos renforts,"* leur dit-t-elle. *"Bonsoir messieurs, je m'appelle Imay Boischâtel. Nous vous sommes très reconaissants de votre aide, mais vous comprendrez notre méfiance. Sans doute avez-vous croisé quelques uns de nos assaillants."* Imay descend lentement les escaliers afin de mieux voir ses nouveaux comagnons. Ce sont effectivement eux. Il font une drôle de paire, mais j'ai déjà vu pire. Imay s'approche en leur tendant la main. *"Nous avons rencontrer quelques difficultés dans cette cité, et toujours aucun signe des prisonniers,"* dit-elle en fronçant les sourcis. Son visage s'assombrit une fraction de secondes avant de laisser place à un large sourire. *"Vous arrivez au bon moment. Nous étions au repos... enfin, certain d'entre nous. Venez, je vais vous présenter mes autres compagnons."* Elle gravit les escaliers deux par deux d'une agilité et vitesse surprenante.


----------



## Guillaume (May 18, 2004)

Fario et Féllian baissent leurs armes et saluent les nouveaux arrivants, puis reprennent leur position de garde.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 18, 2004)

Micheal salue Imay, Fario et Féllian. 
Tout en reposant un genou sur le sol.
*"Frère Micheal, envoyé d'Avméa, à votre service. Et voici mon compagnon, 
maître Nárin Fer de Hache."*

Micheal se relève et engendre le pas à la suite de Imay.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 19, 2004)

Avec le bruit produit par l'arrivée des renforts, Diero se réveille brusquement. Il voit alors Silence posée près de lui. Il lui caresse la tête et se lève pour accueillir les nouveaux arrivants. Sa méfiance envers les ordres guerriers prend alors le dessus sur la bienséance _[Hors-jeu: pour les nouveaux, voir l'historique de Diero]. _ *"Un moine de l'Abbaye de la Marche. Votre ordre a finalement décidé d'intervenir. Espérons que vous userez d'un peu plus de subtilité qu'à l'habitude. Bienvenue, néanmoins. Votre aide nous sera, je l'espère, d'un certain secours." * Puis, il se tourne vers le Nàrin. *"Bienvenue aussi à vous Maître Nain. Thrin Voixprofonde, notre compagnon décédé au combat, aurait été fier, comme nous le sommes tous, de vous accueillir parmi nous. Maintenant, veuillez m'excuser, mais je dois retourner prendre du repos."*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 19, 2004)

Micheal considère le prêtre et l'air étonné... relève un sourcis.
Se retournant vers Imay avec un air surpris...
*"Demoiselle Imay, ceci m'a été confié par Mère Urikas, c'est pour le frère Diero. Il vaut peut-être mieux que vous le lui remettiez."*
Il tend alors le sac à demoiselle Imay puis se présente aux autres compagnons.


----------



## Julie (May 19, 2004)

Incapable de restreindre sa curiosité, Imay prend le sac et demande: *"C'est quoi ?"* Elle parvient toutefois à se contrôler et laisser le sac fermé. *"Ce paquet vient de mère Urikas,"* dit-elle en tendant le sac à Diero.


----------



## GPEKO (May 19, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin semble quelque peu offusqué. *"Vous êtes au repos ? Alors que les enfants n’sont toujours pas retrouvés ? D’après ce que j’ai compris, ils sont des enfants d’un orphelinat, donc, pas ben riche. J’doute qu’on les a enlevé pour une rançon. Il faudrait les retrouver avant qu’il leur fasse quelque chose de pas .. naturel, si vous voyez ce que j’veux dire."*

Par la suite, Nárin semble se calmer un peu et demande aux autres quelques questions. *"Qu’est-ce qui vous porte à croire que les enfants sont ici, dans c’drôle d’endroit ? Et puis, qui sont ces créatures que l’ont a vu mortes en descendant ici ? En avez-vous capturé ou interrogé une ?"*


----------



## Gith Galath (May 19, 2004)

Diero se retourne et prends le sac que lui tend Imay. Visiblement la présence du moine guerrier le met mal à l'aise [Hors-jeu: Désolé, Faust   ]. Il considère le nain d'un air grave. *"Maître Nàrin, nous avons été durement éprouvés par les derniers combats. Nous avons failli être décimés par une sorte de créature mécanique, créations des gnomes qui habitaient jadis cette cité, et dont les gens des ombres ont visiblement pris le contrôle. Un de nos compagnons y a laissé sa vie. De plus, je ne suis même plus en mesure d'apporter des soins aux blessés actuels. Malgré que nous reconnaissions l'urgence d'agir, il est clair aussi que si nous nous jettons dans la gueule du monstre sans préparation, nous ne serons pas d'un grand secours pour ces enfants. Je vois que vous êtes d'un tempérament bouillant et que vous êtes frais et dispos. Nous vous demandons simplement un peu de patience.

Ceci dit, et je crois parler au nom de tous, nous sommes soulagés que vous vous joigniez à nous. Je crois que le succès de notre entreprise sera plus assuré ainsi."*

Diero retourne à sa paillasse en faisant l'inventaire du contenu du sac envoyé par Mère Urikas.


----------



## Gez (May 19, 2004)

Naline, réveillée en sursaut par l'arrivée des renforts et par les grondements de sa renarde, calme Mitaine d'une voix ensommeillée, sans quitter son coin de la pièce.

*« Tout doux, Mimi, c'est pas des méchants. »*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 20, 2004)

Micheal regarde fixement frère Diero avec un air grave [Hors-jeu:    ]. 
*"Frère Diero, peut-être n'appréciez-vous pas les agir des membres des paladins de la main divine. Mais je voudrais vous rappler que je viens de l'abbaye de la marche et que cette abaye est dirigée par un brancisois. Mon maître ma avant tout prodiguer les enseignements d'Avméa avant de m'enseigner la guerre."*
En disant ceci Micheal arbore la croix des brancisois qu'il porte autour du coup.
*"De plus, les paladins de la main divine m'ont officiellement interdit d'intervenir dans ce conflit. Je suis ici de mon propre chef. Ceci dit, j'espère que nous pourons combattre aux côtés d'Avméa ensemble."*
Le visage de Micheal s'adoucit.
*"Vous trouverez dans ce sac de la magie pour guérir les blessés mais il serait davantage adéquate de les garder pour le combat. Je peux utiliser les dons qu'Avméa m'a prodiguer afin de guérir les plus faibles." * 
Micheal se rapproche de Diero et lui fait un grand sourire suivi d'un forte tape sur le dos... *"Ne vous en faites pas je suis ici pour combattre à vos côtés."* ...puis Micheal se met à rire de bon coeur.


----------



## wolvie (May 21, 2004)

Valishan salut les nouveaux arrivants.
*"Bienvenue parmi nous. Des renforts seront les bienvenues car il est vrai que l'on fait des rencontres étranges dans ces couloirs.
De plus, cela nous permettra peut etre de retrouver tout le monde plus rapidement."*


----------



## Guillaume (May 23, 2004)

Alors que les autres discutent, Diero fait l'inventaire du contenu du sac.  Le bruit de flasques s'entre-choquant se fait clairement entendre alors qu'il le dépose sur sa paillasse.  En l'ouvrant, il aperçoit plusieurs fioles des rouleaux de parchemin et ce qui semble être une lettre ou une note.

_[HJ : je présume que Diero va lire la lettre, alors voici ce qui y est écrit.]_

_Frère Diero,_

_L'Église vous remercie des efforts et de peines que vous et vos compagnons mettez pour retrouver les enfants disparus.  Nous prions pour l'âme des disparus et pour votre retour et votre victoire contre les forces des ombres qui se cachent derrières ses malheureuses disparitions._

_Nous savons que les soins se font rares et que les difficultés demeurent grandes.  C'est pourquoi nous vous faisons parvenir ce qui suit.  Nous demerons convaincus que l'abbé Saracem, notre maître aurait approuvé.  Qu'Avméa le protège et nous le ramenne bientôt._

_Vous trouverez donc douze flasques d'élixir de guérison__, identiques à celles que nous avions donné à vos compagnons.  Ces flasques devrait vous être utiles pour panser les plaies.  Nous vous faisons parvenir également six parchemins de guérison que nous avons préparés.  Cela devrait également vous être utiles dans votre quête._

_Nous savons également que la quête taxent les ressources de vos compagnons et que le dilême du repos contre le temps qui s'écoule vous préoccupe beaucoup.  Nous avons trouvé un petit quelque chose qui pourrait peut-être vous être utile.  Vous trouverez dans le sac un petit bloc d'encens.  C'est un encens que notre maître Saracem a rapporté pendant ses multiples voyages.  La note qui l'accompagne dans notre inventaire indique que cet encens permet a ceux qui le respire de réduire de moitié la nécessité de sommeil.  C'est un stimulant en quelque sorte.  Si nous comprenons bien ce qui est écrit dans les notes de notre maître, un homme qui dort quatre heures après avoir respiré cet encens sera aussi frais et dispos qu'un homme qui en a dormi huit.  Il devrait y avoir suffisament d'encens pour que votre équipe puisse en profiter.  Malheureusement, c'est le dernier bloc que nous avons en notre possession.  Faites-en bon usage._

_Nous espérons que cette aide vous sera précieuse et que vous saurez mener à terme cette expédition._

_Nos prières sont avec vous,_

_Mère Jenya Urikas_
_Mère Supérieure par intérim_
[HJ : Ce sont tous des potions et des parchemins de _soins légers_]


----------



## GPEKO (May 25, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin regarde Diero d'un air grave. *"Bon, d'accord mon frère. Après tout, on m'a engagé pour vous aider et pas pour sauver ces enfants. Nous allons nous r'poser un certain temps. Il va falloir repartir aussi tôt qu'possible."* Nárin installe sa paillasse et boit quelques gorgées de son flasque de spiritueux. Il pense alors de la réception qu'ils ont eue à leur arrivée. *"Les deux 'sympathiques' messieurs à l'entrée ont-ils besoin d'aide ?"*


----------



## Gith Galath (May 25, 2004)

Pendant que Diero fait l'inventaire du sac que lui a fait parvenir Mère Urikas, il pense à l'accueil qu'il a réservé au nouveaux arrivants. *"Si effectivement un brancisois sert d'abbé à la Marche, il se pourrait qu'il ait réussit à inculquer un peu de compassion à quelques-uns de ces fanatiques. Si ce paladin est effectivement ici de son propre chef et à l'encontre des directives de son abbaye, il pourrait devenir un allié précieux. Tout dépend de ses motifs personnels...Ses intentions se révèleront dans ses actions." * Diero se relève alors pour distribuer les potions.

*"Compagnons, j'ai de fort bonnes nouvelles. Mère Urikas nous a fait parvenir des élixirs de soins. Je pense qu'il serait plus sage de vous les distribuer."* _[Hors-jeu: Diero distribue le plus également possible les potions entre les compagnons. Est-ce que nous supposons qu'il en donne aussi à Fario et Fellian? Sinon, la distribution serait comme suit: 2 Valishan, 2 Imay, 2 Naline, 2 Altran, 2 Nàrin, 2 Micheal. Est-ce que ça va? Ou bien Guillaume distribue les comme tu penses.]_

*"Les pouvoirs de guérison qu'Avméa me confère sont bien suffisants pour que je puisse me passer de ces élixirs. Je vais par contre garder trois de ces parchemins en ma possession et je crois que Naline pourrait aussi en utiliser. En voici trois aussi. Il vaut mieux répartir nos capacités de guérison et de soins."*

Diero poursuit, *"Mère Urikas nous a aussi fait parvenir cet encens. Elle écrit que c'est une sorte de stimulant qui devrait écourter notre temps de repos nécessaire et nous permettre de progresser plus rapidement vers notre but. Je suggère que nous l'utilisions après un court repos et que nous repartions aussîtôt." * _[Hors-jeu: Guillaume, Diero estime le nombre de "doses" d'encens à combien et pour combien de personnes? Si tous sont d'accord, Diero va préparer l'encens après un repos de 4 heures.]_

Puis Diero se tourne vers Nàrin. *"Veuillez excuser notre accueil maître Nàrin. Nous sommes tous très éprouvés par ce qui vient de nous arriver. La mort de notre compagnon nous a aussi durement touché. De plus, j'ai oublié de vous mentionner que nous errons dans cette cité comme dans un labyrinthe, car toutes les portes sont fermées à clé et nous devons emprunter un réseau de tunnels parallèle creusé par les nouveaux habitants de la place, ces créatures des ombres. Nous ne possédons qu'une seule clé qui ouvre seulement les porte gravées de la rune "A" en gnome. En plus, toutes les portes sont piégées. Mademoiselle Imay a bien réussit à désamorcer quelques pièges, mais les portes ont toutes résisté à nos assauts visant à les défoncer."*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (May 28, 2004)

Micheal installe lui aussi sa paillasse. Il regarde Nárin du coin de l'oeil se disant que le nain a probablement raison et que l'accueil était assez étrange...


----------



## Julie (Jun 2, 2004)

*"Cet encens pourrait être bénéfique ce soir. Je dois admettre que la disparition de mes parents me tourmente et je n'arrive pas à trouver le someil. N'étant pas capable de dormir, j'ai examiné la pièce en détail et j'ai trouvé une porte secrète sur le mur sud-est. Elle ne semble pas déboucher sur une pièce selon la carte de la cité. Avant de repartir demain matin, je voudrais bien ouvrir cette porte, question de s'assurer que nous avons rien manqué."* Imay se couche en espérant pouvoir trouver le someil.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 5, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin prend les potions de Diero lui tend, le remerciant à demi-voix. *"M'rci. Pour l'encens, il s'rais bien d'utiliser ça tout d'suite. J'espère ne pas avoir à dormir dans ce trou à gnomes plus d'une soirée."* 

Il enlève par la suite son armure pour dormir mais il garde sa hache tout prêt, en cas de troubles.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 13, 2004)

Quatre heures s'étaient écoulées depuis l'arrivée des renforts.  L'encens avait brûlé et rafraîchit les hommes et les femmes comme une bonne nuit de sommeil dans un lit douillet.  Miraculeusement, leur sommeil n'avait pas été dérangé, un peu comme si Jzadirune retenait son souffle avant une confrontation finale.

Les demi-elfes avaient monté la garde pendant un moment avant d'être remplacés par Valishan qui avait pu se reposer suffisament.  Malgré tout, ils étaient les premiers levés, même avant le nain et le paladin qui n'avaient vécus les événements éprouvants des premiers pas dans Jzadirune.   À peine réveillés, Fario et Féllian, s'empressèrent de préparer un petit repas pour tout le monde, question de commencer la «journée» dans la bonne humeure.

Lorsque Nárin et Michael se levèrent, Fario s'approchat d'eux avec leur portion à la main.  *«Milles excuses pour l'acceuil, messieurs.  Comme les autres vous l'ont mentionné, la journée fut éprouvante et nous étions tous un peu tendus.  Votre arrivée est très bienvenue.  Les forces de Jzadirunes sont sombres et puissantes, une bonne hache naine et la foi d'un paladin d'Avméa ne seront pas de trop dans ces tunnels gnomes.»*

Alors que le petit groupe terminait son maigre repas, Altran leva les yeux vers les murs.  La porte secrète ? Les deux portes ? Le couloir ? Finalement la curiosité l'emportat.  *«Alors, mademoiselle Imay, nous l'examinons cette pièce secrète ou pas ?»*, demanda-t-il un large sourire aux lèvres.


----------



## Julie (Jun 15, 2004)

*"Oui, tout à fait"*
Imay se lève et examine la porte secrète en détail afin de s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de piège et de trouver le mécanisme d'ouverture.
_[Hors-jeu: jet de fouille 20 + 7 = 27]_

Si elle trouve le mécanisme et qu'il n'y a pas de pièges, Imay dit: *"Tenez-vous prêt, maître Du Lac, il pourrait bien y avoir des ennemis de l'autre côté de cette porte."* Ensuite, elle ouvre la porte prudemment.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jun 16, 2004)

Micheal s'approche de Fario...
*"Votre courtoisie est fort apprécié..."*
puis se tait en entendant les paroles d'Imay et se tient prêt à se défendre...


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 16, 2004)

Le loquet de la porte est une simple pierre dissimulant un bouton pressoir.  Après quelques instants à l'examiner, Imay en arrive à la conclusion qu'il n'y a pas de piège dissimulés et appuie fermement dessus.  Un déclic se fait entendre, un déclic qui semble résonner dans cette pièce où la tension est palpable.  Un pan de mur se détache alors et une porte s'entrouvre.

Tirant la porte, Imay dévoile une petite pièce irrégulière et poussièreuse.  Poussée par sa curiosité, elle se dépèche d'y jeter un coup d'oeil.  Malheureusement, la pièce semble vide.  Seule la poussière des âges semble avoir trouvé refuge ici.  Pas d'ennemis, pas de trésors...

Déçue et frustrée, Imay passe sa main sur le mur pour faire lever cette poussière.  Soudainement, ses doigts accrochent un objet, un bout de tissus.  Pourtant, ses yeux lui disent qu'à cet endroit, il n'y a que poussière et pierre.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jun 16, 2004)

Diero termine ses prières à Avméa au moment où Imay découvre la salle secrète. Il décèle la tension chez le paladin et se tient prêt à lancer son sort de bouclier dans l'éventualité d'un affrontement.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 17, 2004)

Nárin se rapproche de la pièce secrète. *"Ouais, il n’semble pas avoir grand-chose ici. À moins qu’tu trouves une autr’ porte secrète, Imay, j’propose qu’on poursuive l’exploration."* Nárin observe les portes au nord et au sud. *"Et ces drôles de portes rondes, vous avez trouvé comment elles s’ouvrent ?"*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jun 17, 2004)

Voyant que la pièce secrète ne contient rien, Micheal s'avance alors jusqu'aux marches (entre Fario et Felian) puis met un genou par terre...

*"Avméa, nous sommes tes serviteurs, guidez nos pas jusqu'à ces enfants."*


----------



## Julie (Jun 18, 2004)

*"Un instant, il y a du tissu sur ce mur...* Imay tente d'enlever un peu de poussière sur la tapisserie. Elle regarde également derrière le tissu au cas où il y aurait quelques chose de dissimulé.


----------



## Gez (Jun 18, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> *"Et ces drôles de portes rondes, vous avez trouvé comment elles s’ouvrent ?"*




*« Oui, avec des clefs marquées de la même rune que la porte. Pour le moment, on n'a que la clef A. Regardez, »* dit-elle en tendant la carte, *« on est là, ici il y a une porte A que l'on a pas ouverte, on n'avait pas la clef à ce moment, mais c'est pas dit qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit en rapport avec notre quête, les ennemis ne semblent pas posséder de clefs... »*


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 21, 2004)

Nárin examine la carte que lui tend Naline. *"Humm, j'présume que les pièces marquées par une croix sont celles que vous avez visitées. Et toutes ces lettres sont les symbôles sur les portes ... Ouais, bon, j'propose qu'on finisse d'explorer toutes ces pièces dans l'bas d'la carte. Après, on verra pour l'reste ... À moins que vous suiviez déjà une bonne piste ?"*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 21, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Nárin examine la carte que lui tend Naline. *"Humm, j'présume que les pièces marquées par une croix sont celles que vous avez visitées. Et toutes ces lettres sont les symbôles sur les portes ... Ouais, bon, j'propose qu'on finisse d'explorer toutes ces pièces dans l'bas d'la carte. Après, on verra pour l'reste ... À moins que vous suiviez déjà une bonne piste ?"*




Ce à quoi Fario répond : «Nous avions une piste, mais la résitance rencontrée était plus forte que prévu et nous avons dû battre en retraite.  Grâce à l'ingéniosité d'Imay, nous avons pu barrer le chemin de nos poursuivants avant de venir se réfugier ici.»

Pendant ce temps, Imay tente de discerner ce qui se cache derrière le tissus.  Bien que ses doigts lui disent que la toile est là, ses yeux continuent de lui dire que la pièce est vide, créant ainsi un malaise qui s'apparente étrangement au mal de mer.

En tâtant le mur et le tissus, Imay parvient à déterminer que des toiles, probablement des peintures sont suspendues dans cette pièce.  Par contre, elles semblent cachées par une illusion ou un sort.  Typiquement gnome comme moyen de protection : cacher quelque chose à la vue de tous !


----------



## Gith Galath (Jun 24, 2004)

Voyant que la pièce qu'explore Imay ne recèle pas de danger immédiat, Diero se détend.

Il acquiesçe au commentaire de Fario et ajoute *"Selon toute évidence, nous ne pouvons pas prendre leurs positions par l'arrière, sauf si de nouveaux tunnels partent de la salle derrière la porte "A" que nous n'avons pas ouverte. Peut-être que notre seule chance de progresser serait de tenter un assaut frontal maintenant que nous avons des renforts ! Toutefois, pour évaluer nos chances de réussite, je m'en remets aux gens d'armes parmi nous."*
Puis, ils se dirige vers Imay pour tenter de discerner ce qui ce cache derrière les toiles qu'elle touche mais qu'elle ne voit pas. 

_[Hors-jeu: Diero touche les toiles et tente un jet de sauvegarde = 11 + 6 = 17. Aussi, je suppose que Diero a préparé à nouveau les mêmes sorts que ceux qu'il a utilisé jusqu'à maintenant.]_


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 25, 2004)

*Nárin*



			
				Gith Galath said:
			
		

> "Toutefois, pour évaluer nos chances de réussite, je m'en remets aux gens d'armes parmi nous."[/B]



*"J'voudrais bien évaluer 'nos chances de réussite' mais pour ça, il faudrait en savoir plus sur nos ennemis. On a vu q'que drôles de cadavres en arrivant mais j'en sais pas beaucoup plus. Ils sont humains ou autre chose de plus sinistre ?"*


----------



## Gez (Jun 25, 2004)

*« Sinistres. »*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jun 28, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> *"J'voudrais bien évaluer 'nos chances de réussite' mais pour ça, il faudrait en savoir plus sur nos ennemis. On a vu q'que drôles de cadavres en arrivant mais j'en sais pas beaucoup plus. Ils sont humains ou autre chose de plus sinistre ?"*




"Nárin a raison. Il me semble peu prudent de foncer sans savoir où nous allons mais il faut quand même se presser. Vous avez dû battre en retraite... ils étaient trop forts ou trop nombreux?"


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2004)

Imay se concentre. Elle tente de contrer l'effet de l'illusion et de percervoir l'invisible. *"Pourquoi suspendre des toiles dans une pièce secrète puis les cacher derrière une illusion ? On dirait une chambre forte. Les gens ce sont données beaucoup de mal pour cacher cette pièce et son contenu. Les toiles doivent valoir quelque chose ..."*

_[Hors jeu: jet de sauvegarde contre les illusions (si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait): 12+3=15]_

Si Imay ne réussi pas à contrer les effets de l'illusion, elle tente de décrocher une toile du mur et de la sortir de la pièce. Peut-être que l'illusion est confinée à la pièce ...


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 30, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Sinistres. »*



*« Mais encore ? »*


----------



## Gez (Jul 1, 2004)

*« Je n'en sais pas plus. L'un d'eux était grand et transparent. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 1, 2004)

Alors que Naline, Nárin, Michael et les autres discutent de leurs assaillants, Imay et Diero explore «la chambre forte».  L'exploration tactile de la pièce a révélé à Imay que les toiles avaient environ 1 m par 1,2 m.  Ce sont de grosses toiles !

Alors que Diero touche les toiles, le voile de l'illusion semble se lever à ses yeux.  Comme si une lumière jusqu'alors absente de la pièce venait de s'allumer.  Il peut constater qu'il y a six toiles dans la pièces.  Elles sont toutes protégées par un drap poussiéreux.

Imay qui tente d'en décrocher une, un peu à l'aveuglette, a de la difficulté compte tenu de sa taille.  Mais la petite gnome agile réussi au bout d'un moment à décrocher le tableau.  Elle sort de la pièce et la toile se révèle aussitôt.  C'est un paysage mystique.  Les gnomes le reconnaisse comme étant Tartarin, une terre mythique d'où serait venu les gnomes selon certaines légendes ancestrales.  L'oeuvre est de bonne qualité et la peinture a bien survécu à l'humidité et la poussière de Jzadirune.

Pendant ce temps, Fario et Féllian soulignent à leurs compagnons que le groupe qu'ils ont combattus avant de se replier ici n'était pas nécessairement très grands, un peu plus d'une demi-douzaine.  Par contre, les ressources du groupe était sérieusement épuisées.  Plusieurs étaient blessés et à cours de sorts.  Ils avaient donc dû battre en retraite.  Fario souligne également qu'il ne semblait pas y avoir de mages, de sorciers ou de shamans au sein de ces créatures, car ils n'avaient pas fait face à aucun sort, sauf pour celui de l'automate invisible.  Par contre, cela semblait plutôt relié à la pièce qu'à un sort lancé par leurs ennemis.

Altran pour sa part souligne qu'il a maintenant un peu plus de munitions à fournir au groupe.  Il sera un peu moins inutile dit-il avec un sourire.  «Par contre, Naline, tu mentionnais la transparence d'un de nos adversaires.  Cela m'inquiète.  Ce n'est pas normal.  Il y a quelque chose de bizarre dans cette transformation.  C'est un peu comme si un sort d'invisibilité n'avait fonctionné qu'à moitié.  Ce que j'en sais, cependant, c'est que la magie ne fontionne pas comme ça.  C'est tout ou rien.  Est-ce que ce pourrait être une malédiction ?»


----------



## Gith Galath (Jul 2, 2004)

*"Pourquoi avoir dissimulé ces toiles derrière une porte secrète ?"* demande Diero à Imay. Cette pièce nécessite davantage d'investigation. Diero pénètre dans la pièce pour la fouiller plus en détail. Il cherche un mécanisme, un seconde porte secrète ou quoi que ce soit de dissimulé. _[Hors-jeu: Jet de Fouille = 13 + 2 = 15. Par contre, si le temps lui permet, il prend 20 pour un total de 22.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 3, 2004)

Le manteau de l'illusion levé, Diero explore en profondeur la salle.  Il y a cinq autre toiles à part celle qu'Imay a sorti.  Elles représentent toutes des paysages naturels ou mystiques.  La qualité de l'art est excellente et la peinture semble bien préservée malgré les conditions environnantes.

Ceci dit, malgré tous ses efforts, Diero ne trouve rien d'autre.  Pas de porte secrète, pas de livres, pas d'autre trésors cachés, que de la poussière et de la pierre.


----------



## Gez (Jul 3, 2004)

Naline répond à Altran:

*« Non, ce n'est pas naturel. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Je n'aurais pas même cru que cela puisse exister. »*

En voyant les tentures:

*« C'est joli. Est-ce qu'il y a un musée dédié aux gnomes dans cette ville ? Au cas échéant, après avoir sauvé les victimes des enlèvements, on devrait y amener ces toiles. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 4, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> En voyant les tentures:
> 
> *« C'est joli. Est-ce qu'il y a un musée dédié aux gnomes dans cette ville ? Au cas échéant, après avoir sauvé les victimes des enlèvements, on devrait y amener ces toiles. »*





*«Je n'ai pas vu de musée.  Par contre, il me semble qu'il y avait une gallerie d'art non loin de la boutique de M. Ghelves.  Ils seraient peut-être intéressé ?»*, répond Altran.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jul 4, 2004)

Au commentaire de Naline, Diero répond que c'est une excellente idée. Puis il ajoute

*"Rappelez-vous aussi ces rats géants que nous avons mis en déroute. L'un deux semblait aussi translucide. C'est peut-être une sorte de peste véhiculée par les rats et autres vermines. Si tel est le cas, il faudra être vigilant. En cas de maladie grave, mes aptitudes sont limitées."*

Diero se dirige vers sa paillasse et bénit quelques rations avant de les avaler. Il ramasse ensuite son matériel et interroge le groupe

*"Avons-nous décidé de la route à suivre? Si le chemin qui nous mènera aux enfants passe en territoire ennemi, je suis d'avis que nous devrions les affronter à nouveau. Nous ne pouvons laisser les forces de Délénor nous détourner de notre but. Il faudra de la stratégie par contre. Nous ne pouvons nous lancer aveuglément à l'assaut, mais il reste que nous sommes maintenant en bien meilleure posture que lorsque nous avons battu en retraite. Les tunnels que nos ennemis ont pratiqués dans la salle de l'automate, ceux que nous n'avons pas eu le temps d'explorer, semblaient être reliés à la partie nord de la cité. Je crois qu'il faut tenter de les rejoindre à nouveau."*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jul 6, 2004)

À la question de Diero, Micheal répond...

*"Je suis d'accord pour la poursuite de l'exploration des tunnels au nord."*

Micheal prend une courte pause et semble songeur...

*"Il est certain qu'une bonne stratégie doit être élaborée. Avez-vous une idée mon frère?"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Jul 7, 2004)

*"Oh, je ne suis pas versé dans l'art de la guerre, qu'Avméa m'en préserve. Je suis conscient de la nécessité d'utiliser la force contre les suppots de Délénor, mais je n'oserais pas élaborer un plan d'action dans ce but. Plusieurs parmi nous ont plus d'expérience de combat, vous-même, maîtres Nàrin et Valishan notamment. Mais si vous me demandez mon avis, je pencherais vers un tactique de diversion qui nous permettrait de les contourner et des les prendre en tenailles. Qu'en pensez-vous?"*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jul 8, 2004)

"Il est certain que de les contourner est la meilleure tactique qui soit. Il nous faudrait un moyen de savoir où sont nos ennemis et en quel nombre. Est-ce qu'une personne de ce groupe aurai le pouvoir de répondre à cette question?"


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 11, 2004)

"J'suis bien d'accord avec toi, Diero, mais ces p't*its tunnels nous permettent pas vraiment de contourner ou de prendre par surprise. Par contre, on a peut-être une façon de les prendre par derrière, là où ils ne s'y attendront pas." Nárin montre un chemin sur la carte, avec son doigt. "L'problème, c'est qu'il faudrait traverser au moins trois d'ces portes rondes. Qu'en pensez-vous ? C'est ça ou on les prend de front."

*Arggg.... maudites corrections


----------



## Julie (Jul 11, 2004)

*"Je également d'avis que nous devrions sortir les toiles lorsque les hôtages seront libérés. Après tout, ça fait partie de l'histoire des gnomes,"* dit-elle fièrement.

À Michael, Imay répond: *"Malheureusement, je ne puis que faire quelques tours de magie pour amuser ou distraire. Je crois que nous aurons besoin d'un éclaireur pour nous renseigner sur la position de nos ennemis. L'idéal serait un familier. Les animaux ont tendance à être plus discrets que nous et le lien télépathique nous renvoi l'information à mesure. Cependant, je peux comprendre la rétiscence d'envoyer son familier en première ligne. C'est pourquoi je me propose comme éclaireur à moins quelqu'un soit mieux équiper pour passer inaperçu."*


----------



## Julie (Jul 11, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "J'suis bien d'accord avec toi, Diero, mais ces p't*its tunnels nous permettent pas vraiment de contourner ou de prendre par surprise. Par contre, on a peut-être une façon de les prendre par derrière, là où ils ne s'y attendront pas." Nárin montre un chemin sur la carte, avec son doigt. "L'problème, c'est qu'il faudrait traverser au moins trois d'ces portes rondes. Qu'en pensez-vous ? C'est ça ou on les prend de front."




*"C'est une bonne idée. Cependant, puisque nous n'avons pas les clées pour ces portes, il faudra les défoncer, ce qui risque d'annoncer notre présence. J'ai déjà essayé de les crocheter sams succès. De front ou par derrière, je crois que ça va revenir au même"*.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jul 11, 2004)

*"Mademoiselle Imay, je crois qu'ils erait fort dangereux de vous envoyer à l'avant comme éclaireur. S'il vous arrivait quelque chose je ne pourrais pas me le pardonner."*

MIcheal réfléchit à la dernière phrase d'Imay...
*"Étant donné que le chemin importe peu, je propose que Nárin et moi-même ouvrons le chemin et que Fario et Félian nous couvrent de leur flèches. Peut-être que la seule stratégie qu'il nous reste est de forcer notre chemin."*


----------



## Gez (Jul 13, 2004)

*« Je crains qu'il ne soit difficile de les contourner, de toute façon. Ils connaissent mieux le terrain que nous, et notre clef n'est pas un grand avantage lorsqu'elle n'ouvre aucune des portes qui nous intéressent. »*

Elle réflechit un peu, puis rajoute:
*« Il nous reste toutefois un tunnel inexploré, celui qui part vers l'est entre l'entrée de la cité et la grande salle. Et peut-être pourrait-on trouver une autre clef, ou un autre passage, derrière la salle marquée d'un A, de l'autre côté de la trappe. Il nous faudrait quelqu'un d'athlétique pour aller voir. »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Jul 13, 2004)

*"Oui, tentons d'abord ce que propose Naline. Si cette salle ne nous mène à rien, nous n'aurons d'autre choix que de forcer notre passage, comme l,a souligné Frère Micheal. Mademoiselle Imay est peut-être la mieux placée pour tenter de franchir cette trappe, avec un peu d'aide bien sûr. Le temps presse ! Allons-y! "* ajoute Diero en fixant à sa ceinture une dernière pièce d'équipement.


----------



## Julie (Jul 15, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> *"Oui, tentons d'abord ce que propose Naline. Si cette salle ne nous mène à rien, nous n'aurons d'autre choix que de forcer notre passage, comme l,a souligné Frère Micheal. Mademoiselle Imay est peut-être la mieux placée pour tenter de franchir cette trappe, avec un peu d'aide bien sûr. Le temps presse ! Allons-y! "* ajoute Diero en fixant à sa ceinture une dernière pièce d'équipement.




Les yeux d'Imay brillent soudainement au commentaire de Diero. *"Oui, allons-y,"* dit-elle, excitée comme un enfant de 6 ans. Elle s'empresse de ramasser son équipement. *"Je suis prête," * lance-t-elle en bondissant vers le groupe.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 16, 2004)

*Nárin*

Heureux qu'un plan se met finalement en action, bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'attaquer les ennemis, Nárin récupère ses choses et suit les autres.


----------



## Julie (Jul 16, 2004)

Avant de partir, Imay s'assure de remettre la toile dans la pièce secrète et referme la porte secrète. *"Il ne faudrait tout de même pas que ces brutes de créatures trouvent et pillent ces oeuvres magnifiques"*


----------



## Gez (Jul 22, 2004)

*«  Bon, on y va ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 26, 2004)

Les compagnons avaient négocié rapidement les couloirs de Jzadirune pour atteindre l'endroit où Valishan s'était retrouvé seul quelques heures auparavent.  Le trou béant du piège était toujours là révélant les sombres pieux qui attendaient leurs victimes.

Tel que convenu, Nárin et Michael avaient ouvert la marche suivis de Fario et Féllian arcs à la main.  Le reste du groupe avait suivi, sur ses gardes et à l'affut du moindre son, de la moindre ombre.

Une fois rendus, Imay, attaché par une corde s'était élancée au dessus du piège et par ses acrobaties avait réussi à franchir la distance.  Une fois de l'autre côté, elle avait ouvert la porte à l'aide de la clé révélant une pièce irrégulière.  Elle était remplis de débris et de mobilier brisé empilés entre deux tunnels circulaires creusés dans les murs du fonds.  Une image maintenant familière à la gnome.  Évidemment, les créatures des ombres étaient déjà passées par ici.

Ce n'était cependant pas cette scène banale qui avait attiré son attention.  En fait, c'est un levier en bois près de la porte qui attisait sa curiosité.  Le levier semblait bien ordinaire.  Il semblait pouvoir se déplacer de haut en bas.  Au moment où Imay observait la scène, le levier était abaissé.


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2004)

Imay sort la tête par la porte: *"Hé, je crois que j'ai trouvé le levier pour la trappe. Par contre je ne sais pas si elle désarme ou réactive la trappe. Je vais relever le plancher. Il faudrait trouver une façon de le tester. En passant, il y a deux nouveaux tunels dans cette pièce. Je crois que c'étais un choix judicieux de commencer par ici"* Aussitôt, Imay disparaît dans la pièce et tente de trouver quelque chose pour coincer le levier. Ensuite, elle relève le levier puis le coince avec un débris. Elle ressort de la pièce. 

_Hors-jeu: si le plancher s'est effectivement relevé, Imay dit:_

*"Ça y est, le levier est bloqué. Testons le plancher."*

_Si la corde est encore à proximité et que quelqu'un d'autre la tiens,_
Imay s'agrippe à la corde et pose le pied sur là où se trouvait le trou béant de la trappe.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 29, 2004)

La trappe se ferme avec un déclic faisant disparaître le trou.  Si ce n'est que le plancher est moins poussiéreux que le reste du couloir, les compagnons auraient peine à dire qu'une trappe se trouvait à cet endroit.

Après avoir relevé le levier, Imay tente de traverser la distance qui la sépare du reste du groupe.  D'un pas hésitant, tenant fermement la corde, elle avance.  Fario, Féllian et Altran retiennent leur souffle pendant que la gnome prend le risque de se retrouver un peu plus bas, empallée.  Ce n'est que lorsqu'elle atteint Nárin et Michael qu'ils poussent tous les trois un bruyant soupir de soulagement.  La trappe semble avoir tenue.


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2004)

Le sourir aux lèvres et l'adrénaline dans le sang, Imay regarde ses compagnons d'un air défiant: *"Allons-y..."* En un instant, elle avait retraversé la trappe et les attendaient de l'autre côté, bondissant de joie.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jul 29, 2004)

*"Je vous suis... si cette trappe peut résister à mon poid, elle résistera à chacun de vous." * Micheal traverse d'un pas décidé l'endroit où il y avait la trappe. 
En arrivant de l'autre côté, il regarde Imay avec un grand sourire rempli de bonté et de remerciement.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 29, 2004)

C'est sans difficultés que Michael traverse le "pont" et se rend de l'autre côté.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jul 29, 2004)

*"Demoiselle Imay, vous êtes superbe !"*


----------



## Gez (Jul 29, 2004)

*« J'avoue que votre audace fait plaisir à voir. Toutefois, passons un-à-un. »*

Naline signale à Mitaine de rester sur place, franchi la trappe, puis appelle sa renarde.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jul 30, 2004)

"La bienveillance d'Avméa s'est manifestée en vous, ma chère Imay ! Nous sommes tous redevables de votre courage. Vous et votre peuple recelez bien des surprises."

Diero traverse à son tour en suivant le même chemin que les autres avant lui. De l'autre côté, il se dirige vers la salle ouverte par Imay et réfléchit au tunnel à prendre. *"Le tunnel du nord semble nous mener vers un passage fermé aux deux extrémités par des portes. Le tunnel ouest pourrait être potentiellement plus intéressant. Nous pourrions nous séparer très brièvement pour voir où mène chacun."*


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2004)

*"Merci,"* dit-elle d'une petite voix gênée. Écarlate malgré la faible lumière, Imay répond:*"Je ne crois pas que ce soit judicieux de se séparer. La dernière fois, nous nous sommes fait surprendre aux deux fronts. Le tunel ouest-sud passe probablement sous les escaliers de notre refuge de cette nuit pour rejoindre la salle adjacente à la salle du bassin. Le tunel du ouest-nord passe probablement sous les escaliers de la salle au nord de notre refuge pour rejoindre une des petites cellules près de l'entrée ou la partie nord de la cité. Le tunel directement au nord semble effectivement déboucher sur tunel fermé. Cependant il y a peut-être un autre tunel qui s'y rend. On pourrait commencer par vérifier si le tunel ouest-sud donne effectivement sur cette salle. Si oui, nous n'aurons peut-être pas besoin d'aller plus plus loin dans cette direction. Cependant, si nous voulons aller directement vers la partie nord, je suggère le tunel ouest-nord."*


----------



## Gith Galath (Jul 30, 2004)

*"Je suis d'accord pour l'option du tunnel ouest-nord. Mais, je suggère d'envoyer d'abord Silence dans le tunnel ouest-sud pour voir ce qu'il en est de ce côté."*

Diero commande mentalement à la chouette de s'engager dans le tunnel, tout en lui faisant comprendre d'être très prudente.

_[Hors-jeu: Silence fait un jet de Déplacement silencieux = 16 + 14 = 30 ainsi qu'un jet de Détection = 13 + 6 = 19 (si la lumière est suffisante) puis un jet de Perception auditive = 10 + 14 = 24 (lorsque la lumière devient insuffisante).]_


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Jul 30, 2004)

*"Les créatures qui habitent ici semblent être habitués à la noirceur et au silence de ces lieux. Probablement que Silence peut passer sans faire de bruit mais je crois que les bruits de mon armure doivent être facilement remarquable...sans parler de la lueur de nos torches. Nous allons devoir utiliser un éclaireur ou seulement presser le pas.

Par contre s'il devait arriver un incident à notre éclaireur je ne me le pardonnerais pas alors je me propose pour emprunter le tunnel ouest-nord au double pas. Suivez-moi en retrait."*

Micheal regarde les autres en recherchant leur approbation...


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 30, 2004)

Silence diparait rapidement de la vue des compagnons.  Le chuintement de ses ailes est à peine perceptible.

Rapidement, le contact mental de Diero lui renvoi une image sombre.  Malgré la vue perçante de la chouette, les tunnels ne sont pas illuminés.  Se fiant à son ouïe, la chouette négocie habilement le tunnel.  Au bout d'un moment après un virage... ou était-ce deux ?... Diero a un sentiment d'espace.  La chouette semble avoir débouchée sur une pièce, elle tourne sur elle-même, dans une spirale relativement serrée.  La pièce ne semble pas être très grande.  

Puis, soudainement, Silence repart.  Diero est totalement désorienté.  L'absence de lumière et les perceptions différentes de la chouette ne lui permette pas de distinguer si elle est reparti dans la même direction qu'elle est arrivée.

Après un instant, l'impression d'espace revient.  Puis une faible lueure.  En regardant au travers des yeux de Silence, Diero reconnaît au bout d'un moment la salle aux lumières dansantes.  Silence se dirige vers le nord de la pièce, le frère aperçoit les corps des créatures.  Puis c'est à nouveau l'obscurité.

Quelques secondes passe.  Diero sait que la chouette est toujours en vol.  Il sent son esprit toucher le sien.  Puis après un moment, les compagnons entendent son cri et Silence aparaît dans la lumière de leurs lanternes derrière eux.  Elle semble avoir fait le tour pour arriver jusqu'à eux.

La chouette vient se poser délicatement sur l'épaule de son maître.  Ses plumes sont lisses et l'animal bombe le torse.  On dirait qu'elle est fière de son coup !


----------



## Gez (Jul 31, 2004)

*« C'est une petite bête très mignonne que vous avez-là ; que vous a-t'elle appris ? En tout cas, la supposition que ce tunnel ne se finissait pas en cul-de-sac est fondée. »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Aug 7, 2004)

*"Il m'a été difficile de suivre exactement le parcours de Silence. Dans cette noirceur, elle perçoit son environnement à l'ouïe, chose que nous, humanoïdes, ne maîtrisons pas tout à fait. L'interprétation de sa perception m'est ainsi assez ardue. De plus, mon sens de l'orientation n'est pas très développé, surtout sous terre. Voici trois trajets que je crois possibles." * répondit Diero en traçant sur les trajets sur la carte de Jazdirune. *"Il se peut fort bien que je me trompe toutefois. Qu'en pensez-vous ?"*

_[Hors-jeu: Je ne me rappelle plus très bien quelle est la salle aux lumières dansantes, car je crois que vous l'avez visitée avant que je ne me joigne au groupe. J'ai fait mes tracés en supposant que c'était la grande salle avec les colonnes. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas ça...]_


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 13, 2004)

*«Bon, nous savons que nous pouvons revenir sur nos pas si nous partons vers le sud. Je crois donc que nous devrions partir vers le nord.»*, dit Altran.

*«Tout-à-fait d'accord. Empruntons le tunnel ouest, puis bifurquons vers le nord. Le temps presse et il nous faut trouver un moyen alternatif que ce que nous avons fait jusqu'à présent. Passez devant frère Michael, nous vous suivons.»*, ajoute Fario.

 [GG, la salle des lumières dansante était bien celle avec les colonnes.  Tu ne t'es pas trompé.]


----------



## Gith Galath (Aug 16, 2004)

*"Altran a raison. Empruntons la voie nord."*

Diero s'engage à la suite de Frère Micheal.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 17, 2004)

Une fois de plus, les compagnons s'engagent dans les couloirs étroits des tunnels.  Heureusement, ils n'y passent que quelques instant, avant de déboucher dans une grande salle.  Des escaliers en marbre divisent cette pièce en trois palliers.  Le premier est couverts de débris rocheux que les compagnons associent maintenant avec les tunnels qui semblent avoir été creusé récemment.  Les premières marches mènent à un deuxième pallier d'environ cinq mètres.  Il est ensuite possible d'atteindre le troisième pallier par deux escaliers.

 Le plafond au-dessus du dernier pallier est supporté par deux collonnes de marbres sculptés en forme d'arbres.  Entre les deux se trouve un trône de pierre.  Un vieux gnome portant une couronne d'argent est assoupis sur le siège, le roulement de son ronflement faisant écho dans la pièce.

 Les murs de la pièces sont couverts de fresques en bas-relief représentant des arabesques et des engrenages.  Cependant, au pied du trône, sur le mur du deuxième pallier, le visage d'un chérubin gnome est finement taillé.


----------



## Julie (Aug 18, 2004)

Est-ce que Imay reconnaît le vieux gnome assis sur throne ?


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 18, 2004)

[HJ : Imay ne reconnait pas le gnome.  À vrai dire, personne ne le reconnaît.]


----------



## Gez (Aug 19, 2004)

Naline s'approche silencieusement du vieillard et l'observe attentivement, se demandant s'il s'agit d'une illusion. Mitaine, également silencieuse, renifle les bottes de l'inconnu.

[HJ: Déplacement silencieux: Naline 10+6=16, Mitaine 13+9=22. Si l'observation attentive est suffisante pour déterminer s'il s'agit d'une illusion, les sauvegardes de volonté sont N: 20 nat!, et M: 12+1=13.]


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 20, 2004)

Silencieusement, Naline et Mitaine s'approche du «roi». Elle gravissent les marchent sans bruit. Pourtant, alors que Naline pose le pieds sur le premier pallier, les lèvre du chérubin s'animent et une voix retenti dans la chambre.

*«Si vous voulez obtenir une audience auprès du roi, placez votre plus belle pièce de monnaie dans ma bouche !»
*
 Malgré le bruit de la voix, le «roi» ne semble pas avoir bougé.  Par contre, étant plus près Naline peut voir qu'un sceptre en or semble être posé sur ses genoux.


----------



## Gez (Aug 23, 2004)

Naline s'approche encore plus du roi, convaincue qu'il s'agit d'une illusion ou d'un automate. Après un instant d'hésitation, elle glisse une pièce d'or dans la bouche du chérubin.


----------



## Gith Galath (Aug 23, 2004)

Diero, intrigué par toutes ces surprises que leur réserve la cité gnome, observe attentivement pendant que Naline dépose sa pièce. "Peut-être que nous pourrions demander au roi s'il a vu passer les ravisseurs avec les enfants ?" ajoute-t-il avec un haussement d'épaules.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 25, 2004)

Naline dépose la pièce dans la bouche du chérubin et la monnaie disparaît aussitôt.  Puisque rien ne se produit alors, Naline s'approche du roi.  Alors qu'elle s'approche du trône, elle voit des inconsistances dans l'apparence du roi, une certaine transparence qui ne devrait pas y être.  Définitivement, ce «roi» est une illusion.


----------



## Gez (Aug 25, 2004)

*« Dommage, il ne se passe rien. C'est peut-être une vielle blague, ou bien l'enchantement qui aurait du se produire s'est dissipé avec le temps. Mmh, le roi est une illusion, mais je me demande s'il cache quelque chose. »*

Elle part en courant ramasser quelques cailloux dans un des tas de gravats, et s'empresse de revenir pour quelques expériences.

D'abord, elle place un caillou dans la bouche du chérubin, pour observer le processus de disparition -- si du moins la pierre disparait. Est-ce que la pierre est « avalée » dans la statue, ou semble-t'elle se volatiliser ? Dans ce dernier cas, elle tente de la récupérer, et la pièce aussi, pensant que peut-être elle est juste devenue invisible.

Puis, en s'éloignant un peu de crainte d'un possible piège, elle lance une autre pierre sur le roi. S'il ne se passe rien, elle fouille le trône à taton, à la recherche d'un objet quelconque; espérant trouver une clef.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 26, 2004)

Malgré tous ses efforts, le chérubin semble résister aux expériences de Naline.  La pierre ne disparaît pas et il n'y a aucun signe de la pièce de monnaie qu'elle y a déposé quelques instants plus tôt.

 Lorsqu'elle lance les pierre sur le roi, elle voit très bien les pierre passé au travers et rebondir sur le dossier du trône.  Par contre, aux yeux de ses compagnons, Naline semble lancer des pierres à un dignitaire des lieux !

 Finalement, Naline fouille le trône _[jet de fouille = 21]_ et au bout d'un moment trouve un petit compartiment secret dans l'appuie-bras droit du trône.


----------



## Gez (Aug 26, 2004)

*« Tiens, tiens... »*

Naline tente d'ouvrir le compartiment, en s'aidant de sa dague au cas où; et si elle n'y arrive pas, demande l'aide d'Imay.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 26, 2004)

Le commpartiment ne résiste qu'un instant à l'attention de Naline.  Avec un hiss dramatique, la porte du compartiment s'ouvre.  C'est alors que le «roi» se met à marmonner dans son sommeil :

*«Trahi par notre propre magie,
 Un par un nous disparaissons.
 Jzadirune est perdue, quelle tragédie !
 La fin du jour nous maudissons.»*

 Le compartiment contient une pile de pièce de monnaies ainsi que deux tiges en acier entaillées à un bout.  Sur une tige, il y a la rune «N» de gravée, sur l'autre la rune «E».


----------



## Gez (Aug 26, 2004)

La surprise face aux propos du roi illusoire cède vite la place à la joie d'avoir trouvé ce trésor. Naline ramasse le tout.

*« Nom d'une truffe! Imay, tu peux me montrer ta clef ? Je crois que j'en ai trouvé deux autres... »*


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Aug 28, 2004)

Micheal se rend à l'embouchure du couloir nord pour voir ce qu'il y a.


----------



## Julie (Aug 28, 2004)

Imay monte sur le pallier pour montrer sa clé à Naline. *"Ça alors, c'est toute une belle surprise ! Nous avons deux nouvelles clés: un N et un E". Elle se dirige ensuite à toute vitesse vers le porte au nord pour y examiner la rune.*


----------



## Gez (Aug 28, 2004)

*« Si on ne peut pas ouvrir la porte du nord, regardez sur la carte, on peut retourner dans le couloir avec les cinq portes, derrière le piège désactivé. Maintenant on peut ouvrir les deux portes les plus au nord, peut-être y trouvera-t'on d'autres passages. »*

*« Il y a deux autres portes E que l'on peut ouvrir, sinon. La plus proche n'est guère utile, c'est celle entre le couloir et la salle à la carte. L'autre est dans la salle des lumières dansantes et mène à une pièce non-explorée. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 29, 2004)

Alors que Naline fait le point sur les portes que les compagnons peuvent maintenant ouvrir, Imay et Michael constatent que le couloir nord mène rapidement à une porte.  Imay peut lire la rune qui y est inscrite, c'est la rune «U».


----------



## Gith Galath (Aug 29, 2004)

*"L'analyse de Naline est juste. Retournons au couloir aux cinq portes."* ajouta Diero. *"Cet endroit est pire qu'un labyrinthe." * Puis réfléchissant tout haut aux paroles du roi, il ajoute

*"Le roi a mentionné que les gnomes sont disparus un à un par les effets néfastes de leur magie. Il s'agit peut-être d'un effet résiduel de cette magie qui affecte les nouveaux habitants de Jzadirune et les rend translucides."*


----------



## Gez (Aug 29, 2004)

*« Bien raisonné. Il faudra se méfier des objets magiques que l'on trouve ici, alors, et éviter de s'en servir. »*


----------



## Julie (Aug 30, 2004)

D'un air déçu, Imay reviens vers le groupe. *"C'est un U sur la porte Nord."* En réponse à la discussion du groupe, Imay s'exclame : *"Je suis d'accord. Je crois que nos meilleures chances résident dans ce couloir aux cinq portes."*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 31, 2004)

Au bout de quelques minutes, les compagnons étaient à nouveau devant les cinq portes du couloir.  Rien ne semblait avoir perturbé l'endroit depuis leur passage quelques heures plutôt.  Selon les clés qu'ils avaient en leur posséssion, deux voies s'offraient à eux : la porte de droite portait la rune «N» alors que celle de droite portait la rune «E».

 Cependant, le yeux perçants de Nárin perçurent une troisième voie possible.  Au fond du couloir, la maçonnerie était différent du reste des murs.  Elle était un peu plus travaillé.  Tous ses sens hérités de générations de mineurs et de tailleurs de pierre lui disaient qu'une porte était cachée au centre de ce mur.


----------



## Gez (Aug 31, 2004)

Naline se faufile entre ses compagnons pour déverrouiller les deux portes, la N puis la E. Dès que Nárin fait la remarque que le fond du couloir dissimule une autre porte, elle déclare:
*« C'est le troisième passage secret que l'on trouve. Décidément, il y en a beaucoup -- on a d'ailleurs dû en rater quelques un, car on est déjà passé ici sans le repérer. Il va falloir surveiller plus attentivement les murs -- depuis le temps qu'ils vivent ici, nos mystérieux adversaires ont dû en trouver beaucoup, nous avons un avantage avec nos clefs, mais il ne faut pas qu'ils en aient un sur nous. Et puis, l'accès vers Starbrow et les prisonniers est peut-être caché. »*

Elle rentre dans la salle E et regarde ce qu'il peut y avoir à regarder. Y a t'il un tunnel ? D'après la carte dont nous disposons, il n'y a qu'une cloison entre cette pièce et une autre, aussi elle recherche une éventuelle porte camouflée.

_[Hors-jeu: Pendant que j'y pense, combien de pièces y avait-il dans le compartiment secret du trône ?]_


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 31, 2004)

Après avoir déverrouillé les portes, Naline pénètre dans la salle de droite. Ce semble être une ancienne chambre abandonnée. Il y quatre couchette moisies et couvertes de toiles d'arraignées et de poussière qui occupent les coins au nord-est et au sud-ouest. Il y a également quatres modestes coffres en bois et une commode avec quatre tirroirs tous aussi couverts de toiles et de poussière que les lits. Une forte odeur de moissisure et de renfermé emplie l'air.

 Les fouille attentives de Naline révèlent qu'il y a bel et bien une porte camouflée dans cette pièce, mais pas à l'endroit prévu. En effet, la «cloison» semble «hermétique». Par contre, dans le coin sud-est, Naline découvre une deuxième porte secrète. Les compagnons ont donc deux voies de sortie de ce secteur de Jzadirune : la porte secrète au fond du couloir ou celle dans le coin de la chambre.

_[HJ : Naline a dénombré 76 po lorsqu'elle a récupéré le trésor caché.]_


----------



## Gez (Sep 1, 2004)

Bon, avant toute chose, la commode et les coffres. Naline vérifie auparavant qu'il n'y ait pas de piège.

_[Jets de fouille: Commode 15+5=20, coffres 18+5=23, 1+5=6, 12+5=17, et 6+5=11]_

Quand aucun piège n'est trouvé dans un meuble, Naline l'ouvre, pour voir ce qui pourrait trainer dedans.


----------



## Julie (Sep 1, 2004)

Pendant ce temps Imay vérifie s'il n'y as pas de pièges autour de la porte secrète. Ensuite, elle l'ouvre.

_[HJ: fouille: 5+6=11]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Sep 2, 2004)

À l'instar d'Imay, Diero fouille la porte secrète que Nàrin a découverte afin de déceler la présence de pièges. S'il lui semble que la porte est sûre, il tente de l'ouvrir.

_[Hors-jeu: Jet de fouille = 14 + 2 = 16 ]_


----------



## Gez (Sep 3, 2004)

*«  Vous pourriez aussi jeter un coup d'oeil à l'autre pièce, elle nous réserve peut-être quelques surprises elle aussi. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 3, 2004)

C'est avec déception que Naline constate que les meubles ont été depuis longtemps vidés de leur contenu.  Elle ne trouve à l'intérieur que de la poussière et quelques vieilles toiles d'arraigné.

 Imay qui examine soigneusement la porte secrète ne détecte rien d'anormale.  Elle ouvre la porte qui donne sur une autre pièce carrée de taille similaire à celle où elle se trouve.  Des étagères vides sont allignées sur le mur à sa gauche.  Des armuries sont placée dans la partie sud de la pièce, mais elles sont vides.  Trois petites rondaches en acier et une armure à plaques couverte de toiles d'araignée sont acrochés au mur sud face aux étagères.  Plusieurs crochets sont vides laissant présager qu'il y avait autrefois plus d'arme qu'aujourd'hui dans cette pièce.  Sous les boucliers se trouve un grand coffre verrouillé par un gros cadenas rouillé.

 Au même moment, Diero ouvre la porte secrète au fond du couloir.  Une odeur âcre emplis l'air de l'endroit.  Diero y distingue deux grandes tables couvertes de toiles d'araignée.  Des instruments d'alchimie encombre une des deux tables.  L'autre a été renversée et ce qui y était déposé se retrouve une peu partout sur le plancher de la pièce, fracassé.  Parmils les morceau de verre et de poterie se trouve des chandelles, des allumes-feu déjà brûlé, divers ustensiles et une piles de torchons.

 Un tunnel identique aux autre est taillée dans le mur west et se perd dans l'obscurité.  Sur le mur opposé se trouve une armoire dont les portes sont décorées de morceaux de verre taillé coloré.  On dirait que quelqu'un a fracassé le verre pour atteindre le contenu de l'armoire.

 Acroché au plafond, à environ trois mètres du sol se trouve un ventilateur en bois.  Un ingénieux système de poulies semble l'actionner.  La courroie d'entrainement suit le plafond et disparait dans un orifice dans le mur nord.

 Altran et Valishan, suivant les conseils de Naline, jette un coup d'oeil dans la pièce «N».  Elle semble identique à celle que les deux gnome ont fouillé.  Cependant, l'ensorcelleur et le rôdeur sont bredouille.  Pas de trésor et pas de porte secrète.


----------



## Gez (Sep 3, 2004)

Naline tente de mettre à jour la carte pour rajouter les deux pièces secrètes.

*« Voyons, les dimensions de la salle de l'est semblent être les mêmes que pour les deux autres chambres. Donc elle doit occuper cette place sur la carte. Par contre, la pièce du nord est une fois et demi plus longue, ce qui devrait la faire à peu près toucher le couloir qui est censé être là. Est-ce que ceci vous semble correct ? »*

*« Ah, et n'oublions pas le tunnel qui part de cette pièce du nord. »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Sep 5, 2004)

Diero intrigué par le laboratoire d'alchimie qui s'ouvre devant lui ne peut s'empêcher de se laisser envahir par l'envie de tout fouiller, inspecter, analyser. Il tend la main vers une fiole qui traîne sur une table, mais la retire aussitôt en se rappelant l'avertissement de Naline. "La nature du mal qui a entraîné la disparition des gnomes est peut-être aussi alchimique " se dit-il. Il déchira un bout de l'étoffe qu'il avait trouvé dans la salle où ils ont été attaqué par les rats géants et l'enroule autour d'un bout de son bâton. Il s'ent sert ensuite pour fouiller la table et l'armoire. Il y cherche des fioles, des objets inusités ou des livres.

_[Hors-jeu: Jet de fouille: 12 + 2 = 14]_

Lorsque sa fouille est terminée, il ajoute:

"Empruntons le tunnel qui part de cette pièce." Il montre la voie au frère Michael, qu'il laisse passer devant.


----------



## Gez (Sep 6, 2004)

*« Minute, peut-être y a t'il une clef dans cette ancienne armurie. »*

Naline inspecte le coffre et sa serrure à la recherche d'un éventuel piège _[Fouille: 11 +5=16]_, puis si elle n'en trouve pas, tente de forcer avec sa dague la serrure du cadenas, pensant que la rouille l'aura fragilisé _[Test de Force: 12 -1=11]_.

Ensuite, juste par acquis de conscience, elle inspecte les quatre murs de la salle, au cas où il y aurait encore une de ces portes camouflées _[Fouille: 2 +5=7]_.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 8, 2004)

L'examen du coffre ne révélant aucun piège, Naline s'attaque au cadenas. Malheureusement, malgré toute la force qu'elle y met, la serrure est plus résistante qu'elle n'y parait. Naline a beau glisser sa dague dans l'anneau du cadenas, le levier ne sert à rien. La serrure demeure vérouillée.

 Laissant la serrure de côté, elle examine la salle, les armuries et les murs. Sur les supports d'armes pratiquement vides se trouvent 3 marteaux-piolets de gnome, 2 demi-piques, 1 pique. L'armure à plaque suspendue au mur semble avoir été taillée sur mesure pour un gnome. Près de l'armure se trouve trois rondaches en acier sur lesquelles sont gravées un symbole : une grande pièce d'engrenage.

 Pendant ce temps, Diero, intrigué par le matériel sur la table, pénètre dans la pièce. Alors que le moine n'a pas fait deux pas dans la salle, la pile de torchons s'anime soudainement et se jette sur lui. Surpris, Diero réussi de justesse à repousser les trochons qui semblent s'animer et prendre vie.

  Dans la confusion, Diero note qu'à côté de l'endroit où se trouvaient les torchons, repose une saccoche immobilisante.

_[HJ : J'aurais besoin d'un jet d'initiative de tout le monde, s.v.p.]_


----------



## Gez (Sep 8, 2004)

_[Init: 9+2=11]_

Si Naline entend l'echaufourrée _[Perception Auditive: 4+9=13]_ elle se précipite vers la salle d'alchimie, en sifflant Mitaine de la suivre. Il lui faut 12 cases de déplacement (en comptant double pour une diagonale sur deux) pour rejoindre la case à droite de Diero, donc elle cours et n'agit pas autrement ce tour-ci.

Si elle n'a pas entendu la lutte contre les torchons, elle se contente de demander à Imay, qui n'est pas loin, si elle arriverait à se débrouiller avec le cadenas du coffre.


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2004)

Si Imay entend l'escarmouche dans l'autre pièce _[Perception auditive: 19+1=20]_ elle cours aider Diero tout en dégainant son épée courte _[Vitesse de déplacement: 4,5 m; initiative: 10+6=16]_. *"Il semble y avoir beacoup d'agitation dans la pièce adjaçente. Allons voir... nous reviendrons au coffres plus tard. Il ne risque pas de s'enfuir"*

Si elle n'entends pas l'escarmouche, Imay s'applique au crochetage de la serrure _[6+7=13]_.


----------



## Gith Galath (Sep 13, 2004)

_[Hors-jeu: Vraiment désolé pour le retard. Jet d'initiative = 19 + 4 = 23]_

Diero, surpris par l'animation des torchons, réalise que cette cité gnome recèle des surprises bien inhabituelles. Il tente d'envelopper les torchons animés à l'aide de la tunique qu'il allait utiliser pour recouvrir son bâton. Il étend la tunique entre ses bras et essaie de la jeter sur le plus grand nombre de torchons possibles afin de les emprisonner. Simultanément, il crie à ses compagnons de venir lui prêter main forte.

_[HJ: Je ne sais pas trop comment effectuer cette action. Mais que ce soit une attaque normale ou un grapple, ça prend un jet d'attaque. Donc, jet d'attaque au corps-à-corps = 9 + 0 = 9]_


----------



## Julie (Sep 17, 2004)

*Valishan*

Aux cris de Diero, Valishan sort et tend son arc en un seul mouvement fluide et gracieux. Il se précipite ensuite aux côtés de Diero. 

_[HJ: il se dirige dans la ½ case au SO de Diero si elle est libre. Si elle n'est pas libre, il essaie d'avoir une ligne de visée sans être à côté des torchons. Si ce n'est pas possible il restera dans le couloir pour l'instant. Initiative: 8+7=15]_


----------



## Gez (Sep 17, 2004)

_[Initiative d'Altran: 14+2=16]_

En entendant l'agitation et les cris à l'aide, Altran bondit hors de la salle qu'il inspectait et, une fois dans le couloir, jette un coup d'oeil par dessus l'épaule de Nárin (pratique, les nains, c'est pas trop grand ) pour voir ce qui se passe. Tout en se demandant ce que c'est que ces torchons agressifs _[Test de Connaissance, si la compétence convient, des Mystères 16+5=21]_, il envoit un _projectile magique_ _[dégats: 2+1=3]_ vers le torchon qui lui parait le plus menaçant envers Diero.

_[HJ: Altran est maintenant dans la case entre Nárin et Fario. Le déplacement lui a pris 5 cases: NO, O, SO (compte double), O.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 21, 2004)

*Round 1*

_[HJ : Initiative :_



_23 Diero_
_20 Nárin et Michaël_
_17 Fario et Féllian_
_16 Imay_
_16 Altran_
_15 Valishan_
_13 Torchons_
_11 Naline_
_10 Mitaine]_
Diero, voyant que les torchons s’animent, ravisent ses actions en une éclaire et tente d’utiliser la tunique comme filet pour emprisonner son «attaquant». Après quelques feintes, Diero s’élance et jette la tunique sur les torchons qui, plus vite qu’il ne l’avait imaginé, font «un pas de côté», pour ainsi dire, et évite l’attaque du prêtre. En pleine rotation, un torchon s’enroule sur lui-même pour former un poing qui vient s’écraser sur les côtes de Diero, lui coupant le souffle un instant. Mais le moine n’a même pas le temps de réagir, que le torchon poursuit sa course et s’enroule autour de sa taille ! *«Par tous les cieux, il y a quelqu’un qui va venir m’aider oui !»
* 
_[HJ : Diero écoppe de *4 pts** de dégâts*. Je n’ai pas de règles précises pour le cas que tu décrits. J’ai traité la tentative d’attaque comme un jet de lutte auquel j’ajoute un +1 étant donné que tu utilises un «filet». Ce n’était pas suffisant pour toucher. De plus, la lutte donne une attaque d’opportunité. Les torchons ont donc riposté en frappant et en s’enroulant autour de Diero. J’ai roulé 18 au jet de lutte de Diero et 22 pour les torchons.]_ Voyant leur compagnon en danger au travers de la porte, Michaël et Nárin s’élancent à sa rescousse. Leurs armes en mains, ils s’approchent de Diero. Tentant de ne pas rire, Michaël tente de réconforter Diero : *«Nous allons vous sortir de là, mon frère»*, ce à quoi ajoute Nárin, en riant, *«Après tout, ce n’est pas un tas de torchons sales qui vont nous arrêter !»*

 Pratiquement en même temps, les deux comparses s’élancent, l’un à l’épée, l’autre à la hache pour tenter de tailler le torchon qui retient Diero. Mais ils restent tous deux surpris alors que leurs armes rebondissent sans même déplacer un fil de ces torchons tendus autour du moine.

 Pour leur part, les deux demi-elfes tentent de décocher une flèche sur le tas de tissus. Malheureusement, ne voulant pas blesser le moine, ils prennent le temps de viser. En plus, le cadre de porte leur bloque en partie la vue. Trop prudents, leurs flèches s’envolent trop large et vont se perdre dans le fond de la pièce, non sans que Diero et Michaël ne sentent les plumes leur chatouiller les oreilles. *«Merde !», *s’exclament-t-ils en cœur tout en se signant pour ce juron devant des hommes de foi. Imay, quant à elle, traverse la salle tout en dégainant sa petite lame. Elle voit les deux flèches des demi-elfes lui passer sous le nez. Malheureusement, de son point de vu, elle est incapable d’obtenir une ligne de visée.

_[HJ : dégainer une arme est une action de mouvement. Il reste donc trois cases à Imay, compte tenu de son encombrement, pour se rendre à la porte de la pièce.]_

 Aux cris de Diero, Altran se précipite dans le couloir. Il est certain que quelque chose se trame alors que deux flèches lui passe sous le nez et qu’Imay arrive dans le cadre de porte opposé, épée à la main. Hésitant un instant, Altran pénètre dans le couloir et comprends que la situation est grave alors qu’il aperçoit Diero au prise avec les torchons. *«Hey ! Pousse-toi, l’humain ! Tu es dans ma ligne de mire !»*, s’exclame Fario. Ignorant le demi-elfe, Altran laisse couler la puissance des fluides magiques qui imprègnent tout ce qu’il entoure. Sans même y penser, les mots de puissance s’échappent de ses lèvres : *«Magicus telum !»* Un éclair bleu jaillit de son doigt pointé et va frapper les torchons dans un éclat multicolore. Diero ressent aussi tôt son «adversaire» frémir sous le choc. Il aurait même juré qu’il l’a entendu hurler de douleur. Altran a beau fouiller ses souvenirs, il n’a jamais vu ou lu quoique ce soit à propos de torchons vivants.

 Juste derrière lui accourt Valishan tout bandant son arc. Il parvient as se faufiler dans la pièce aux côtés de Diero alors que le _projectile magique_ d’Altran frappe les torchons. Il est capable de les voir frissonner de douleur. Ces frissons semble avoir donné à Diero la chance de glisser un bras sous le torchon entourant sa taille et de briser la prise qu’il avait sur lui.

_[HJ : jet de lutte opposé : Diero = 18, Torchons = 10.]_

*«Imay, serais-tu…»* Naline n’a pas le temps de finir sa phrase que le bruit du combat retentit même dans la petite pièce où elle se trouve. Signalant à Mitaine de la suivre, elle se lance vers la source de toute cette commotion. Des flèches volent, des éclairs magiques brillent. Définitivement, il y a quelque chose d’anormal qui se trame. C’est alors qu’elle aperçoit Diero aux prises avec un tas de torchons sales. Elle tente donc de s’approcher le plus possible, Mitaine quelques pas derrière elle, non sans récolter quelques jurons supplémentaires de la part des deux demi-elfes.


----------



## Gez (Sep 21, 2004)

Altran, voyant que son premier projectile sembla efficace, récidive. _[Dégats: 4+1=5]_

Naline prend sa serpe en main tout en se allant entre les deux morceaux de la table brisée. _[NO, NO, NE]_ Elle tente de trouer ces torchons diaboliques. _[Attaque: 16+2 (tenaille)+0=18, dégats: 6-1=5.]_ Puis Mitaine se déplace aussi _[NO, NO]_ et mord _[Attaque: 9+0=9, dégats: 2+0=2]_.


----------



## Julie (Sep 21, 2004)

*Imay*

Imay s'avance derrière Narin afin de voir le sujet de toute cette agitation. *"Mais qu'est-ce que..."* s'exclame-t-elle en apperçevant les torchons. N'étant pas en position d'agir, Imay étudie la situation.


----------



## Julie (Sep 21, 2004)

*Valishan*

*"Quelle sorcellerie habite ces torchons,"* s'exclame Valishan d'une voix inquiète. Il tente de tirer sur les torchons sans atteindre Diero.

_[HJ: je n'ai pas les livres de règles avec moi. Je ne me souviens pas des pénalités pour tirer dans une mêlée. Attaque 3+5=8]_

Malheureusement, Valishan perd sa concenrtation une fraction de secondes et rate sa cible.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 21, 2004)

_[HJ : Initiative :_



_23 Diero_ 
_20 Nárin et Michaël_
_17 Fario et Féllian_
_16 Imay_
_16 Altran_
_15 Valishan_
_13 Torchons_
_11 Naline_
_10 Mitaine]_ 
   Diero, défait de son adversaire coriace lui assène un coup de bâton.  Malheureusement, alors que le bois s’affaisse sur lui, le tas de torchons s’ouvre et s’écarte de l’objet contondant.  C’est comme si Diero avait donné un coup dans une marre d’eau de tissus.  Les coups tranchants de Michaël et Nárin semblent tout aussi inefficaces.  Leurs lames semblent glisser sur le tissu comme sur une armure alors que les torchons se tortillent devant le prêtre.

   Avec autant de monde entre eux et leur cible, Fario et Féllian ne peuvent se risquer de décocher des flèches.  La probabilité de frapper un des leurs est trop grande.  D’un commun accord, ils décrochent une fiole de leur ceinture, l’avalent d’un trait et disparaissent !

   La petite Imay s’approche du combat.  Elle sautille, se tortille pour avoir une vue sur ce qui se passe.  C’est alors qu’un autre _projectile magique _d’Altran se faufile telle une guêpe dans la mêlée pour aller frapper, sans faute, les torchons.  Encore une fois, les combattants peuvent les voir frémir de douleurs alors que l’énergie profane explose contre les fibres textiles.

   Voyant les torchons trembler sous les attaques répétées d’Altran, Valishan ne peut s’empêcher de se demander quelle sorcellerie se cache derrière tout ça.  Il faut en finir le plus rapidement possible, pense-t-il et décoche un tir.  Malheureusement, dans son empressement, il aligne mal son projectile et la flèche par en folle.  La tête frappe les tissus ensorcelés sans pénétrer la trame.

   Les torchons ne semblent pas vouloir lâcher leur cible.  Ils s’élancent encore une fois sur le frère Diero avec énergie.  Diero a l’impression d’être frappé par un mur de briques alors que des brins de tissus s’enveloppent autour de ses bras et de son torse.  Il sent les tissus se serrer contre sa chair, glaçant son sang et lui donnant la chair de poule.  Il y a quelque chose de surnaturelle avec ses torchons, Diero en est convaincu.  Désespéré et affaiblit par les coups, Diero tire de toutes ses forces pour ne pas devenir prisonnier de ces infernales bouts de tissus.  Les doigts de tissus se resserrent un instant, mais l’énergie du désespoir est plus forte et Diero parvient à se libérer.

_[HJ : Diero écope d’un autre *6 points de dégâts*. Il est présentement à 1 pv.]_   Naline file entre les jambes de Valishan pour aller se placer derrière la table reversée.  Tout en se déplaçant elle dégaine sa serpe.  Elle bondit alors pour se placer, en équilibre, sur le bord de la table prête à frapper ces torchons vivants.

_[HJ : Gez, dégainer une arme est une action de mouvement, tel qu’indiqué dans le message précédent.  Naline n’est donc pas en mesure d’attaquer ce round-ci.  De plus, selon la description donnée de la pièce, la table «brisée» est en fait une table renversée.  Comme il semble y avoir confusion, j’ai préféré poursuivre ton action en plaçant Naline en équilibre sur la table.  C’est un peu plus cinématographique.  Tu n’encoures aucune pénalité pour ça, la table étant stable.  J’ai également modifié le trajet de Naline étant donné qu’il lui était possible de se rendre à l’endroit désigné sans encourir d’attaque d’opportunité.  Comme tu fais normalement très attention à ces éléments tactiques, j’ai pensé qu’il s’agissait là d’un simple oubli.  Naline est donc prête à frapper au prochain round.  Si tu veux tu peux rouler à nouveau ou conserver ton jet, qui est très bon, soit dit en passant. __ ]_

   Mitaine poursuit sa maîtresse et s’attaque aux torchons.  Malheureusement, elle ne parvient pas à saisir ces «amusant vêtements» ses crocs claquant bruyamment alors que sa gueule se referme sur de l’air.


----------



## Julie (Sep 22, 2004)

*Imay*

Voyant que les attaques conventionnelles ne fonctionnent pas, Imay suggère:*"Et si on les brûlaient? Ça brûle bien du tissus, à ce que je sache. Par contre, je ne suis pas dans une position pour les asperger d'huile sans asperger tout le monde..."* Dans un enchaînement de pirouettes et de sauts, Imay tente de sauter sur la table en face de Nárin pour ensuite sortir sa dernière flasque d'huile.
_[HJ: acrobaties 8+1=9]_


----------



## Julie (Sep 22, 2004)

*Valishan*

Suivant l'idée d'Imay, Valishan sort et allume une de ses troches. Il se tient prêt à la lancer dès que les torchons seront aspergés d'huile.


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

*Gros hors-jeu*

_


			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


			Gez, dégainer une arme est une action de mouvement, tel qu’indiqué dans le message précédent.  Naline n’est donc pas en mesure d’attaquer ce round-ci.
		
Click to expand...


Effectivement. L'explication, c'est qu'a ma table, on a l'habitude de permettre de faire deux actions de mouvement simultanées si elles ne sont pas contradictoires (marcher utilise les jambes, dégainer une arme utilise les bras, donc c'est possible ; mais par contre, dégainer et escalader ou faire un rouler-bouler ne l'est pas. C'était aussi le pourquoi de la trajectoire plus risquée. Cependant, j'ai vérifié (page 128 en VO 3.0 ou 140 en VF 3.5), et la façon dont on le joue n'est pas tout à fait dans les règles, car il faut un BAB d'au moins 1 pour le faire. Oups! J'avais jamais repéré ça avant! 



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


			De plus, selon la description donnée de la pièce, la table «brisée» est en fait une table renversée.
		
Click to expand...


Effectivement, j'avais plus vraiment en mémoire la description de la pièce, et sur la carte la table a l'air brisée... 



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


			Tu n’encoures aucune pénalité pour ça, la table étant stable.
		
Click to expand...


Et un bonus pour être en hauteur ? 



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		


			Si tu veux tu peux rouler à nouveau ou conserver ton jet, qui est très bon, soit dit en passant.]
		
Click to expand...


Alors autant le conserver.  _


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

*Retour au jeu*

Altran, constatant que la chose est toujours d'attaque, se résigne à lancer un troisième projectile magique. _[Dégat: 1+1=2]_
*« Ça me chiffonne un peu d'utiliser déjà autant de sorts sur ce tas de torchons... »*

Naline attaque enfin. _[copier coller: Attaque: 16+2 (tenaille)+0=18, dégats: 6-1=5]_ En entendant la suggestion d'Imay, elle ajoute *« Attention à ne pas brûler Diero ! »*

Mitaine, frustrée par son échec, recommence avec plus de férocité. _[Attaque: 20 net! suivi de 3. Dégat: 2+0.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 22, 2004)

_[HJ : Initiative :_



_23      Diero_
_20      Nárin et Michaël_
_17      Fario et Féllian_
_16 Imay_
_16 Altran_
_15 Valishan_
_13 Torchons_
_11 Naline_
_10 Mitaine]_ 
   Les coups de torchons ont bien porté.  Sentant qu’il avait quelques côtes de fracturées et peut-être quelques hémorragies internes, Diero sait qu’il ne peut rester au combat sans risquer d’y laisser sa peau.  Il recule donc d’un pas et implore Avméa : *«Ô Dieu Unique, Seigneur de la  Lumière, donne moi la force de continuer ce combat.  Donne-moi ta puissance, guérit ses blessures de cette chair mortelle.»*

   La prière de Diero terminée, un sentiment de béatitude l’envahit.  Une douleur atroce se fait sentir dans ses côtes alors que celles-ci se remettent en place.  Puit, c’est autour de la fatigue de disparaître et l’énergie à revenir.

_[HJ : Diero récupère *9 pv*, en utilisant un sort de _soins légers._]_

   Refusant de se décourager, Nárin et Michaël continue d’attaquer les torchons.  Michaël feinte et porte un coup à la masse de tissus.  Elle s’écarte au dernier instant évitant la pointe de son épée.  Cependant, cette esquive la met directement dans la trajectoire de la hache de Nárin.  La lame frappe les torchons qui se déchirent bruyamment.  La masse frémit un instant se retourne vers le nain.  Elle semble le regarder, surprise de ce qui vient de se passer.

* «Hah !»*, s’exclame le nain.

   Les flèches des archers partent dans toutes les directions, pendant que Valishan et Imay se tiennent prêts à enflammer les torchons.  Le _projectile magique_ d’Altran frappe à nouveau les tissus.

   Naline et Mitaine ne sont pas en reste alors qu’au même moment, elles attaquent les torchons.  La serpe de Naline taillade les lambeaux et les crocs de Mitaine les déchirent.  Les lambeaux de tissus sont assaillis de toute part.  Ils semblent «paniquer» alors que les blessures s’accumulent.  Ils tentent de fuir, mais c’est peine perdue.  Il s’effondre immobiles devant Naline, aux pieds de Michaël.

*«Mais qu’est-ce que c’était que ça,»* ajoute Fario.

   Féllian, méfiant, utilise une flèche pour fouiller le tas de torchons.  *«Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, ça n’a plus l’air de bouger.»*


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

Altran, un peu soucieux, demande:
*« Vous pensez que c'est définitif ? Il faudrait les enfermer dans un coffre ou un tiroir avant qu'ils ne recommencent. »*

Naline ajoute malicieusement: 
*« Ça tombe bien, il y a un coffre solide dans l'armurerie, il faut juste l'ouvrir... »*


----------



## Julie (Sep 22, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Ça tombe bien, il y a un coffre solide dans l'armurerie, il faut juste l'ouvrir... »*




*"C'est ce que je m'apprêtais à faire juste avant cette petite mésaventure avec des torchons," * lance Imay en taquinant Diero d'un sourire en coin et un clin d'oeil. Gracieusement, la petite acrobate saute par dessus Nárin pour descendre de la table et s'empresse d'examiner la serrure du coffre de l'armurerie. Elle étudie la serrure en sortant ses outils. Elle exerce ses pe doigts avant de s'attaquer avec minutie à la serrure. *"Voyons donc..."*

_[HJ: crochetage 15+7=22]_


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 23, 2004)

L'examen de la serrure révèle à Imay que c'est un cadenas bien ordinaire.  Elle en a crocheté plusieurs identiques à celui-ci.  Malheureusement, le mécanisme et coriace et sa première tentative se solde par un échec et une mèche brisée.  Elle était si proche du but pourtant...

 Pendant ce temps, Nárin ramasse le tas de torchons et il le jette dans un coffre dans la chambre à gauche du corridor.  Il coince ensuite le coffre sous un lit.  *«Si cette chose n'est pas morte, elle ne sortira pas facilement de ce coffre.»*

 Pendant ce temps, Michaël fait le tour de l'armurie.  Outre les rondaches et l'armure, il dénombre deux piques légères, une pique lourdes et trois marteaux de gnomes.  Il n'y a rien qui attire réèllement son attention.

 Diero et Valishan, examinent le laboratoire.  L'endroit a déjà été fouillé par le passé.  Diero découvre sur la table 5 flacons de verre vides, 6 flacons avec une poudre quelconque, 3 flacons avec une substance vaseuses à demi-solidifiée, 2 flacons avec un liquide transparant, une petite boîte contenant 20 allumes-feu et une tige d'acier taillée et identifié avec une rune.  Selon ce que Imay et Naline ont dit, il s'agit de la rune «U».

 Valishan s'occupe quant à lui de fouiller l'armoire.  Il y trouve 3 flasques avec une substance visqueuse à l'odeur d'huile, 4 fioles avec un liquide verdâtre, 2 allumes-feu, 8 bâtons éclairants, une pierre à tonnerre et une fiole non-marquée contenant un liquide clair. 

 Alors que Diero et Valishan terminent l'inventaire de ce qu'ils ont trouvé, la voix de Nárin retentit : *«Vous devriez regarder le mur à côté de la table droite.  Pendant le combat, j'ai remarqué que la pierre y était inégale.  Je parie qu'il y a un passage secret dissimulé.»* 

 C'est alors que Valishan remarque que la pierre du mur nord de la salle est différente de toutes les autres.  La présence d'un autre passage secret ?


----------



## Gez (Sep 23, 2004)

Naline:
*« Encore un passage camouflé ? Ça ne me surprend pas, vous vous souvenez que d'après la carte, cette pièce touchait ce drôle de couloir, au nord. »*

Altran, dès que Diero annonce sa découverte:
*« Voilà qui est plaisant. Nous avons maintenant presque la moitié des clefs de ce complexe. »*

Puis:
*« Je vais envoyer Crista en reconnaissance dans ce tunnel, pendant que nous voyons ce qu'il y a derrière la porte secrète. Je veux savoir s'il y a des créatures derrière nous, au cas où nous devrions nous replier. »*


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2004)

*Imay*

*"Zut alors! Ce cadenas me donne du fil à retordre! Tu verras, espèce de ferraillle, tu ne pourras pas résister éternellement..."* Imay semble complètement absorbée par le cadenas. Elle tente une seconde fois de le crocheter.

_[HJ: crochetage 20+7=27 ]_


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2004)

*Valishan*

*"Nous devrions rassembler tous ses produits sur la table afin de les identifier. Avec trois alchimistes parmis nous, nous devrions être en mesure d'en identifier quelques uns!" *

Valishan transfert délicatement le contenu de l'armoire sur la table à se trouve les autres produits.

Ensuite, il se dirige vers Naline et Imay:
*"Mes demoiselles, lorsque vous aurez terminé ici, nous avons une série de produits alchimiques à identifier dans le laboratoire, si ça vous intéresse."*


----------



## Gez (Sep 23, 2004)

Naline décide d'inspecter les produits alchimiques, en attendant 
que le coffre soit ouvert.

_[HJ:
Test d'alchimie: 1d20+5

*6 flacons avec une poudre quelconque* 11+5=16.
*3 flacons avec une substance vaseuses à demi-solidifiée* 17+5=22.
*2 flacons avec un liquide transparent* 11+5=16.
*3 flasques avec une substance visqueuse à l'odeur d'huile* 20+5=25.
*4 fioles avec un liquide verdâtre* 10+5=15.
*une fiole non-marquée contenant un liquide clair* 13+5=18.
]_

Si les produits groupés ensembles ont toutefois l'aspect d'être différent, Naline s'intéressera à eux ensuite; prenant un flacon au hasard dans chaque catégorie dans un premier temps. C'est que ça prend déjà pas mal de temps, tout ça.


Pendant ce temps, Crista commence à ramper silencieusement dans le tunnel, tentant de détecter d'éventuelles menaces. Le tout sous le regard intrigué de Mitaine.
_[Discrétion: 7+18=25, Déplacement silencieux: 12+3=15, Détection 9+8=17, Perception auditive 13+8=21.]_

Altran se concentre sur les impressions envoyées par son familier.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 24, 2004)

Imay réussit enfin d'ouvrir le coffre. Il contient des objets simples : 16 carreaux d'arbalète, 2 bâtons fumigènes, une pierre à tonnere et une saccoche immobilisante.

 Pendant que Naline examine les fiole, Altran concentré sur les impressions de Crista perçoit du mouvement dans l'obscurité du tunnel. Il sent une ombre passer au-dessus de lui. Quelque chose s'en vient.

  Mitaine se met à grogner au même moment.

 L'examen de Naline est donc interrompu. Par contre, elle est certaines que la substance vaseuse est un rest d'une expérience alchimique sans conséquence. La poudre c'est du souffre, du sel, du talc, de la potasse, du cuivre et du fer oxydé. Elle a également identifié la substance avec une odeur d'huile comme étant du feu grégeois.

_[HJ : un nouveau jet d'intiative, s.v.p.]_


----------



## Gez (Sep 25, 2004)

_[Inits: Naline 7+2=9, Mitaine 15+4=19, Altran 17+2=19, Crista 20+3=23. Mon dé semble manquer de discernement.  Bon, donc, ça fait Crista, Mitaine, Altran, Naline.]_

Crista suit la créature silencieusement, en lui laissant un peu d'avance pour ne pas se faire repérer dès maintenant. C'est donc la préparation d'une action et elle va perdre sa superbe init.
Mitaine attend là où elle est, en grondant, se préparer à mordre la créature qu'elle a sentie arriver dès qu'elle sera à portée de croc.
Altran se précipite en E10, dégaine son arbalète, et charge un carreau.
Naline ramasse sa serpe et part s'embusquer en E8.

_[PS: Où sont les demi-elfes ?]_


----------



## Julie (Sep 29, 2004)

_Imay_
Inconsciente du danger qui approche, Imay vide le coffre. Ensuite, elle retourne au laboratoire d'alchimie.
_[HJ: initiative 17+6=23]_

_Valishan_
Voyant le comportement de mitaine et Naline, Valishan tend son arc et s'apprête à tirer sur la première créature qui apparaît dans le tunel.
_[HJ initiative 11+7=18]_


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 30, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin grommele alors qu'il se débarrasse des restes de torchon mangeur d'hommes. *"Quel endroit d'misères ... Tout est faux, il y a rien qu'est vrai et normal ici. Des illusions, des torchons vivants et plein de passages secrets. Heureusement que j'suis là pour les repérer."*

Il pousse alors le coffre sous le lit, frotte ses mains pour en enlever un peu de poussière et retourne vers le laboratoire d'alchimie, également inconscient du danger qui les guette.

HJ: Désolé encore pour le long silence. Vous ne pensez pas qu'il vaudrait mieux se débarrasser de quelques personnages, plutôt que d'en jouer deux ?


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 1, 2004)

_[HJ: Malgré que Guillaume était averti, je m'excuse auprès des autres pour mon absence et merci de ne pas avoir laissé tomber Diero   ]_

Diero, guérit, mais fortement ébranlé par la confrontation avec les gardiens magiques du laboratoire, se prépare de nouveau à l'affrontement. Décidément, les forces de Délénor ne lui laisseraient aucun répis. Voyant Nalin, Altran et Valishan sur leurs gardes, il les imite en utilisant son parchemin de bouclier pour se donner plus de protection. Il reste à couvert derrière la table.

_[HJ: Initiative = 14 + 4 = 18]_

____________________________

Le frère Michael également inconscient du conflit imminent accompagne Imay jusqu'au laboratoire d'alchimie pour retrouver ses compagnons.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 3, 2004)

_[HJ : Voici l'ordre d'initiative :
_ 



_Imay 23_
_Crista 23_
_Nárin 20_
_Diero 18_
_Michael 17_
_Naline 9_
_Mitaine 8_
_Altran 8_
_Valishan 8_
_Fario et Féllian 8_
_Créature 7]_
Alors que Imay, Nárin et Michael s'approchent du corridor, la créature que Crista suit, fait son entrée dans le laboratoire. Elle ressemble à une de ces grandes créatures qui semble hanter les couloirs de Jzadirune, ces humanoïdes aux longs membres, à la peau grise et très tirée. Cependant, contrairement ceux que les compagnons ont rencontrés jusqu'à présent, la créature semble enveloppée dans des lambeaux de tissus. On la dirait presque momifiée.
 Elle fait à peine son entrée dans la salle que tous se mettent en action. Naline, embusquée s'élance avec sa serpe. Malheureusement, la lame ne fait qu'effilocher les lambeaux qui enveloppent la créature. _[HJ : jet d'attaque 7 +2 (tenaille) = 9]_.<>Au même moment, Mitaine s’élance. Surprise de l’attaque, la créature ne peut éviter la morsure de la renarde qui saisi le pied de sa victime à pleines dents. _[HJ : jet d’attaque 18 +3 = 21, dégâts 4]_.
   Altran décoche un carreau, mais il rate sa cible et le projectile se perd dans l’obscurité du tunnel _[HJ : jet d’attaque 7 +3 = 10]_.  Pendant ce temps, Diero termine son incantation et la protection d’Avméa descend sur lui.
 Altra sursaute alors que Fario et Féllian apparaissent à ses côtés alors qu’ils décochent une flèche en direction de la «momie». Au même moment, Valishan décoche un premier projectile _[HJ : jet d'attaque 9 + 5 = 14]. _Malheureusement, ils ratent tous les deux leur cible. Ils semblent accablés par cette malchance, à tout le moins, les jurons elfiques qu’ils prononcent sont très colorés.
 Surprise de la férocité de la réception, la créature hésite un instant avant de se tourner vers l’adversaire le plus proche : Naline. Elle feinte à droite puis s’élance à gauche rapière à la main. La feinte est impressionnante, mais Naline en a vue d’autre, surtout depuis les derniers jours. Elle réussit aisément à parer l’attaque à l’aide de sa serpe.
_[HJ : quelles sont vos prochaines actions ? À la fin du round, tous les personnages sont conscients qu’il se trame quelque chose dans le laboratoire. J’ai roulé les initiatives qui ne m’avait pas été communiquées. J’ai par ailleurs considéré que Naline, Mitaine, Valishan et Altran préparaient une action. C’est pourquoi leur initiative a changé].
_


----------



## Gez (Oct 3, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Imay, embusquée s'élance avec sa serpe. Malheureusement, la lame ne fait qu'effilocher les lambeaux qui enveloppent la créature. [HJ : jet d'attaque 7 +2 (tenaille) = 9].




Je pense qu'il y a confusion, là.  C'est Naline qui est embusquée et qui a une serpe.

Profitant de la confusion du combat, la petite vipère mord à beaux crochets dans la jambe de cette créature-momie. _[Morsure: 17+5=22, un point de dégat plus poison: 1d6 Con/1d6 Con, DD 11.]_

Naline persévère dans son attaque, avec un peu plus d'adresse cette fois-ci. _[Attaque 16+2+0=18, dégats 2-1=1, +4 si M. Enrubanné est sensible aux attaques sournoises.]_
En même temps, le fait que cette créature soit enveloppée dans des lambeaux de tissu lui rappelle l'attaque des chiffons contre Diero, et elle se demande si elle n'a pas sous les yeux une victime de ces torchons ensorcelés.

Mitaine, quand à elle, ne se pose pas toutes ces questions, et se contente de continuer à bondir machoire en avant sur l'ennemi. _[Attaque 19+2+1=22, dégats 3.]_

Enfin, Altran fait un pas de placement vers le nord, pour mettre la table entre lui et la créature, et pour dégager la ligne de tir pour les demi-elfes, puis charge et tire un autre carreau vers la créature. _[Attaque 13+3=16, dégats 6.]_


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 4, 2004)

*Nárin*

Voyant la nouvelle menace, Nárin s'avance, le bouclier devant, aux côtés de Naline et porte un grand coup de hache à la drôle de créature. *"Par la forge d'mes ancêtres, on a pas de répit ici."* dit-il par la même occassion.

[HJ: Jet d'attaque: 18+6=24, dégats: 4+3=7]


----------



## Julie (Oct 5, 2004)

_Imay_

En s'approchant de la salle Imay se rend compte que ses compagnons sont tous sur un pied d'alerte. Elle se faufile dans la salle et s'installe derrière les deux demi-elfes. Voyant la créature, Imay décroche sont arbalète de sa ceinture et la charge.

_Valishan_

Malgré l'agitation dans la salle, Valishan centre sont attention sur la créature. Il prend le soin de bien viser afin d'éviter ses compagnons. 
_[HJ: jet d'attaque: 1+5=6]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 7, 2004)

_[HJ : ordre d’initiative :_


_Imay 23_ 
_Crista 23_ 
_Nárin 20_ 
_Diero 18_ 
_Michael 17_ 
_Naline 9_ 
_Mitaine 8_ 
_Altran 8_ 
_Valishan 8_ 
_Fario et Féllian 8_ 
_Créature 7]_ 
                                                    Alors que Imay se faufile dans la salle, le nain se précipite au combat. Hache à la main, il s’élance contre la «momie». Celle-ci tente d’éviter les coups de Nárin, mais la morsure que lui inflige Crista la distrait un moment. Distraction momentanée certes, mais combien suffisante pour porter un violent coup à l’abdomen. La momie émet un son bizarre alors que l’air fuit ses poumons et que le sang gicle un peu partout.

 Diero, voyant son compagnon d’arme jurer alors que sa première flèche est parti à la dérive, décide de lui prêter main forte. *«Avméa, apporte ta bénédiction à ta créature.  Aide le à défendre les forces du Mal.  Fait en sorte que sa flèche ne rate pas. »*, implore-t-il en apposant une main sur Valishan. _[HJ : Diero lance un sort de _coup au but_.]_

 Naline et Mitaine travaillant de concert tente pour leur part de distraire leur adversaire en multipliant feintes et assauts. Blessée, en perte d’agilité, la créature réussit tout de même à éviter les dents de Mitaine, mais c’est pour mieux se jeter sur la serpe de la gnome qui lui entaille profondément la cuisse. Un sang foncé apparaît laissant présager qu’une artère à été touchée _[HJ : Naline a bénéficié de l’attaque sournoise]_.

 Puis survient une pluie de flèches. Les deux demi-elfes décochent tous deux de puissant qui atteignent la «momie» en plein cœur. Celle-ci hésite un moment avant de s’effondre.

 C’est alors que les lambeaux qui enveloppaient la créature s’animent et s’élancent vers Nárin. Rapide comme l’éclaire, Valishan modifie son tir et décoche sa flèche en direction des lambeaux. Le tir est à l’écart de sa cible et pendant un instant Valishan croit que la flèche ira se perdre dans le couloir. Mais au dernier moment, un petit coup de vent fait dévier le projectile qui se fiche violemment dans les tissus animés. Ceux-ci tombent aux pieds du nain et demeurent immobiles.

_[HJ : À vous de jouer messieurs dames.]_


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 7, 2004)

"Est-ce qu'il y a des blessés ? " demanda Diero à ses compagnons. "Faites attention à ne pas entrer en contact avec le corps de la créature " ajouta-t-il. Diero s'empressa d'examiner la créature pour voir si elle semblait affectée par la même translucidité remarquée chez les autres habitants de Jzadirune. 

Puis, à mois que Naline ne le réclame, il récupère la fiole de feu grégeois trouvée dans le laboratoire, ainsi que les allume-feux. Il donne la clef à Imay.

"Mademoiselle Naline, avez-vous réussi à identifier le contenu de l'ensemble de ces fioles ? Les liquides transparents pourraient être des potions de soins."

_[HJ: Le sort *coup au but* ne peut être jeté que sur le jeteur de sorts lui-même.]_


----------



## Gez (Oct 7, 2004)

*« Non, je crois qu'on a réussi à intercepter cette créature avant qu'elle ne blesse quiconque. »*

*« Quand aux fioles, non, je ne les ai pas encore toutes inspectées. Ces six flacons contiennent des réactifs chimiques purs, non-mélangés. A priori, ils pourraient servir sans risque -- ce sont des ingrédients non-utilisés, pas des produits d'expérience. Ces trois-là, avec des vases dedans, n'ont pas grand intérêt, sans doute des expériences ratées ou des produits ayant trop vieillis. Complètement inutile. Par contre, ces trois fioles d'huiles sont du feu grégeois. Je vais en prendre une, je laisse les deux autres à qui en veut. Je n'ai pas encore examiné les flacons avec les autres liquides. Je vais le faire maintenant, si rien d'autre ne nous dérange. »*

_[HJ: Copié-Collé de la page précédente:

*2 flacons avec un liquide transparent* 11+5=16.
*4 fioles avec un liquide verdâtre* 10+5=15.
*une fiole non-marquée contenant un liquide clair* 13+5=18.
]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 7, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> _[HJ: Le sort *coup au but* ne peut être jeté que sur le jeteur de sorts lui-même.]_



_[HJ : J'étais convaincu que le sort avait une portée de touché.  Je le saurais pour la prochaine fois.]

_L'examen sommaire des fioles par Naline ne la renseigne nullement sur leur contenu. Les fioles avec les liquides verdâtres ont une odeur âcre, médicamenteuse même. Les deux fioles avec le liquide transparent ont une odeur irritante rappelant le vinaigre. Finalement, la dernière fiole semble contenir une huile. Au delà, de ces renseignements, Naline ne peut en déduire plus.

 Pendant ce temps, Diero examine le corps de la créature «momifiée».  Elle ne présente pas de signes de transparence.  Par contre, des marques sur le coup et des pétichies dans les yeux lui laissent croire que la créature à été étranglée.


----------



## Gez (Oct 8, 2004)

Altran ramasse les lambeaux et leur fait suivre le même traitement que pour les précédents, dans un autre coffre sous un autre lit.

*« Je me méfie de ces chiffons démoniaques, »* explique-t'il.

Naline communique le résultat de ses estimation, en s'excusant pour leur imprécision.

*« Ces produits verdâtres devait être quelque drogue médicale. Depuis le temps, ils auront sans doute tournés, et sans savoir quel mal ils étaient censé soigner, on ne peut serènement s'en servir. Ces deux-là évoquent un vieux vinaigre très clair. Dans l'ensemble, je ne pense pas qu'elles soient bien utiles. Et puis, il y a cette malédiction de transparence... Autant les laisser là. Par contre, cette fiole, ça doit être tout bêtement de l'huile, on pourrait s'en servir pour nos lanternes. »*

_[HJ: Juste parce que j'ai du le chercher dans des dicos, me demandant si c'était un idiome canadien: 
pétéchie (n.f. pl.)
*Définition*	Hémorragies cutanées caractérisées par de petites taches d'un rouge violacé dont les dimensions varient d'une tête d'épingle à une lentille.
*Source*	CAPE, Barbara F. et Pamela Dobson. Dictionnaire Maloine de l'infirmière et aide-mémoire des principales connaissances professionnelles et techniques, trad. et adapt. de l'anglais par Micheline Saint-Cast, Paris, Maloine, 1979, viii, 651 p.]_

Après quoi, Altran renvoie sa vipère en exploration et Naline va s'intéresser à la porte secrète de l'ouest.


----------



## Julie (Oct 8, 2004)

_Imay_
*"Décidément, on ne peut même pas se séparer pour deux minutes sans se faire agresser! Voici ce que j'ai trouvé dans le coffre de la salle secrète: 16 carreaux d'arbalète, 2 bâtons fumigènes, une pierre à tonnere et une saccoche immobilisante. Prenez ce que vous voulez."*

*"Je peux essayer d'identifier ces potions, moi aussi. On ne sais jamais..."*

_[HJ:
2 flacons avec un liquide transparent 1+6=7,
4 fioles avec un liquide verdâtre 12+6=18,
une fiole non-marquée contenant un liquide clair 19+6=25]_

_Valishan_
*"Je n'aime pas du tout la magie qui hante ces couloirs,"* dit-il en serrant son arc. Ensuite, il se dirige vers la porte secrète sur le mur nord pour l'ouvrir. *"Si jamais vous voyez un tas de torchons sur le plancher de votre pièce secrète, mademoiselle Naline, n'entrez pas dans la salle."*


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 8, 2004)

Nárin saisit les restes des 'torchons' et tente de les déchirer en plusieurs morceaux. Après quoi il se dirige également vers la porte nord tout en disant: *"Vous avez raison, l'elfe. Donnez moi un ennemi clair et je l'couperai avec ma hache. J'commence à en avoir assez de tous ces pièges et attrapes. On se croirait à l'intérieur d'une grosse farce !"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 11, 2004)

Diero recule d'un pas en réalisant que la créature qu'ils venaient de combattre étaient déjà morte.

"Un mort-vivant! Les maléfices de Délénor ont décidément envahis cet endroit! Je saurai à quoi m'en tenir si jamais nous rencontrons à nouveau ces monstres." dit-il avec dédain.

Puis se tournant vers Naline et Imay, il tente aussi d'identifier les fioles si Imay ne réussit pas.

_[HJ: Dans le même ordre que Imay, les jets d'alchimie sont les suivants: 19 + 3 = 22;  3 + 3 = 6; 15 + 3 = 18.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 14, 2004)

Pendant que Nárin déchire les restes des lambeaux, Altran perçoit les sensations de Crista.  Une des deux branches du tunnel semblent mener à une grande salle.  Altran perçoit le froids de la pièce et un curieux mélange d'odeurs.  L'odeur du métal rouillant et l'odeur de ces créatures qui hantent les couloirs de Jzadirune, ces créatures des ombres.  L'odeur de ces ennemis est faible et mélangée à celle de vieux tissus moisis.  Crista perçoit également la présence de deux portes et une grande ombre se dessine au centre de la pièce.
 Crista rebroussant chemin constate que la deuxième branche du tunnel mène à un grand couloir, qui au détour d'un tournant se pert dans l'obscurité.  Une porte se dessine à gauche du tunnel.  L'air est humide et Crista capte beaucoup d'odeurs de renfermer, de moisissures et d'oubli.
 Après s'ètre débarassée des lambeaux avec Altran, Nárin va rejoindre Valishan alors que l'elfe ouvre la porte secrète nord.  Derrière, il peut voir un couloir qui à quelques mètres de la porte en croise un autre.  Devant la porte, le couloir débouche sur un alcove.  Des engrenage et un mécanisme y est entassé.  Des courrois en corde disparaissent dans un fente dans le mur à quelques mètres au dessus du sol.  De plus, le couloir de droite semble être barricadé.  Celui de gauche, par contre semble dégagé.
 Imay et Diero discutent et examine les fioles que Naline a récolté.  L'idée que les liquides verdâtres soient une drogue ou un médicament leur semble plausibles, même s'ils sont incapable d'ajouter autre chose.  Par contre, Imay n'est pas convaicue que le falcon avec l'huile transparente soit de l'huile à lanterne.  Elle est trop visqueuse et l'huile à lanterne à généralement une couleur dans la région.  Non, selon elle, il s'agit d'autre chose, elle ne sait pas quoi, mais elle est convaincu qu'ils s'agit de quelque chose de précieux.
 Entendant Nárin proférér contre l'endroit, Fario répond le sourire au lèvres : *«Et moi qui croyais que les nains appréciaient les profondeurs !»*  Ce à quoi ajoute Féllian en riant : «*Et en plus, ça se plaint d'avoir à taper sur quelque chose !» *Le premier se penche alors sur la créature pour la fouiller discrètement.  *«Je ne voudrais pas contredire un homme de foi, mais je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse de mort-vivant mon frère.  Il est mort, certes, mais le corps est chaud et le sang liquide.  Les morts-vivants ne saignent pas, que je sache.»*, dit Fario en se relevant, la rapière de la créature à la main.  Il l'examine un instant puis la pose délicatement au sol.
 Pendant ce temps, Naline et Mitaine ouvrent l'autre porte secrète.  Une pièce et trois armoires vitrées se trouvent derrière.  Sur toutes les étagères, Naline peut voir des dizaines et des dizaines de fioles sur les étagères remplies de liquides de toutes sortes de couleurs.  Les portes des armoires sont ouvertes et le sol est couvert de poussière.


----------



## Gez (Oct 15, 2004)

Altran s'approche des demi-elfes pour ramasser Crista, et leur signale en chuchotant la présence probable d'une autre créature par-delà le tunnel.

*« De plus, le tunnel permet de rejoindre la salle derrière la porte U, et ce qu'il y a encore au-delà. »*

Mitaine renifle l'entrée de la salle, cherchant des odeurs suspectes, et éternue pour chasser la poussière de sa truffe.

Naline inspecte le sol à la recherche d'une dalle piégée _[Fouille 4+5=9]_ puis rentre, et inspecte les potions, tentant de deviner si elles sont magiques ou alchimiques.][/i]


----------



## Julie (Oct 15, 2004)

_Imay_
*"Je ne suis pas convaincue que ce flacon d'huile est simplement de l'huile à lanterne, je crois que c'est quelque chose de plus précieux, mais je n'ai aucune idée de sa nature,"* dit-elle à Diero et Naline après avoir examiné les fioles. 

_Valishan_
*"Mademoiselle Imay, Puisque vous n'êtes pas trop occupée, pourriez-vous examiner ce couloir. Il semble y avoir un mécanisme quelconque au fond et je n'ose pas l'examiner de peur de tomber dans le piège avant de me rendre au mécanisme."*

_Imay_
*"Certainement,"* répond-elle à Valishan. Elle se dirige donc vers le couloir et examine de fond en comble les 100 pieds carrés de plancher avant le couloir. _[Jet de fouille: 3+7=10]_. Ensuite, elle jette un coup d'oeil dans le couloir afin de s'assurer qu'il est libre de créatures _[Jet de détection: 6+6=12]_. Elle terminera en examinant le plancher de l'autre côté du couloir _[Jet de fouille: 8+7=15]_ puis le mécanisme _[Jet de fouille: 4+7=11; les dés sont contre moi aujourd'hui  :\ !]_.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 15, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Entendant Nárin proférér contre l'endroit, Fario répond le sourire au lèvres : *«Et moi qui croyais que les nains appréciaient les profondeurs !»*  Ce à quoi ajoute Féllian en riant : «*Et en plus, ça se plaint d'avoir à taper sur quelque chose !» *



*"Pour vot' information 'maître' Fario, il y a bien longtemps que les gens de mon clan vivent à la surface, avec les humains."* Nárin prend soudainement un air triste mais il se ressaissit rapidement et reprend. *"De toute façon, c'est pas le fait d'être sous-terre qui me dérange mais plutôt toutes ses illusions et monstres bizarres ... Vous aimez tomber dans des trous couverts d'une illusion ou combattre des torchons qui vous étranglent ? Et bien, si tel est l'cas, les demi-elfes sont bien bizarres. Bon, assez parlé. On explore un d'ces tunnels ? Il va bien falloir les trouver ces enfants !"*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 19, 2004)

*«Allons, Nárin, ne soyez pas suceptible.  Nous voulions seulement vous taquiner un peu.  Vous avez bien raison.  C'est illusions sont ennuyantes et tracassantes, mais mieux vaut en rire qu'en pleurer, non ?»*, répond Fario tout sourire.


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 19, 2004)

*"Vous avez probablement raison" * répondit Diero à Fario. *"Mais il n'empêche que cette créature semble avoir été tuée par strangulation avant que nous l'abattions. Des forces mystérieuses et maléfiques sont à l'oeuvre ici, brouillant la ligne qui sépare même le vivant du mort-vivant. Je me demande si Avméa m'aidera à repousser de telles créatures si nous en recontrons à nouveau."*

Par ailleurs, l'huile transparente intrigue beaucoup Diero. _[HJ: Si possible, Diero tente un jet de Connaissances profanes (mystères) pour tenter une nouvelle identification = 9 + 6 = 15.]_ Puis, il demande à Imay de la lui prêter quelques instants. Il se rend auprès de Naline dans la salle où elle a découvert les multiples fioles. Diero place l'huile transparente dans un bibliothèque et incante un sort de détection de la magie pour tenter d'identifier de possibles potions. _[HJ: Diero se concentre pendant le nombre maximum de rounds. Guillaume, tu peux effectuer les jets de connaissance des sorts afin d'identifier les auras si jamais c'est nécessaire. Mon bonus à cette compétence est de +4]_

Lorsque ceci est terminé, Diero se dit du même avis que Nàrin, et qu'il va falloir continuer d'avancer. Le choix de la direction à prendre lui semble difficile selon les perceptions de Crista qu'Altran leur a décrites. Il demande aux autres ce qu'ils en pensent.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 21, 2004)

Les examens plus approfondis de la potion ne révèle rien à Diero. Il doit donc se rabattre sur l'utilisation d'un sort de détection de la magie. Une fois installé et concentré, il invoque la puissance divine d'Avméa pour lui révéler la présence de magie dans l'entrepôt où se trouve Naline.

 La présence de multiples fioles colorées avec leur liquides de consistance multiple et de couleurs tout aussi variées, laisse présagér qu'il y aura plusieurs objets de valeurs dans cette pièce.

 C'est donc avec étonnement que Diero constate qu'une seule aura magique est émise dans cette pièce. En se concentrant, il parvient à déterminer qu'elle provient de la fiole avec l'huile transparente qu'il vient de placer sur l'étagère. Elle émet une forte aura de _transmutation_.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 21, 2004)

Pendant que Diero examine les fioles et que Nárin et les demi-elfes se «disputent», Imay prend le temps de bien examiner le couloir.  Ses examens la rassurent alors qu'elle traverse tranquillement la distance qui la sépare du mécanisme.  La palissade qui bloque le passage à droite semble avoir été construite à la hâte.  Elle semble solide cependant alors que d'énorme pieux en acier on été planter dans les mur et le plancher pour la soutenir.

 Le couloir semble libre et une série d'ouvertures se distinguent de par et d'autre jusqu'à ce que le couloir semble s'ouvrir sur une grande pièce.

 L'alcove du mécanisme est remplie de poussière et de toiles d'arraignées.  Le mécanisme est massif, fait de bois et de fer forger.  Une multitude d'engrenages de toute sorte de taille et de formes font un amalgame cahotique dont l'utilité n'est pas immédiatement apparente.  De plus, il y a deux courroies fixées à la tête du mécanisme qui disparaissent dans deux ouvertures pratiquées en hauteur dans le mur du fond de l'alcove.

 Tout de même, les fouilles d'Imay ne sont pas vaine.  Elle découvre un levier à l'arrière du mécanisme.

 Pendant ce temps, en réponse à Nárin et Derio, Féllian propose : *«Je propose que nous explorions le couloir derrière la porte secrète.»*


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 22, 2004)

*Nárin, le nain grincheux ;-)*



> *«Allons, Nárin, ne soyez pas suceptible. Nous voulions seulement vous taquiner un peu. Vous avez bien raison. C'est illusions sont ennuyantes et tracassantes, mais mieux vaut en rire qu'en pleurer, non ?»*, répond Fario tout sourire.



*"Peut-'tre bien que pleurer n'mène à rien, mais j'aime encore mieux agir qu'rire. Pas qu'vos âneries m'font rire. Taquinez dont les gnomes, ils apprécieront probablement plus."* Nárin va par la suite examiner la barricade qui barre corridor au delà de la porte secrète. Semble-t-elle récente, solide ? *"J'me demande bien pourquoi ce corridor est bloqué ... Si j'suis pas trop perdu, en prenant cet direction, j'crois qu'on peut rejoindre les ennemis dont vous parliez plus tôt. Peut-'tre qu'ils ont mis ça ici pour n'avoir qu'à surveiller une approche. On pourrait donc les surprendre ! Ils s'raient probablement mieux de faire comme Féllian dit et d'fouiller c'corridor avant, pour éviter qu'on nous attaque par derrière."*


----------



## Gez (Oct 22, 2004)

Naline déclare *« Il y en aurait pour des heures à inspecter toutes ces fioles ! On n'en a pas le temps, alors laissons-les là. Par contre, je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas encore un de ces passages secrets. Ils pullulent dans le coin, on dirait. »*

_[HJ: Fouille 16+5=21.]_

Altran annonce qu'il va jeter un coup d'oeil dans la salle qui était derrière la porte J, maintenant que le chemin semble dégagé.
*« Peut-être y aura-t'il quelquechose d'utile... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 22, 2004)

À la suggestion d'Altran, Michael répond : *«Quelle porte J voulez-vous aller explorer M. du Lac ?»*

 Naline quant à elle découvre une porte secrète au centre du mur orienté nord-ouest à sud-est.


----------



## Julie (Oct 22, 2004)

_Imay_

Elle revient dans le laboratoire alchimique. *"J'ai trouvé un levier derrière le mécanisme. Par contre je n'ai aucune idée à quoi ce mécanisme pourrait servir. Je suis d'accord de continuer l'exploration du couloir avant de s'attaquer à la palissade."*

_Valishan_
*"D'accord, mais il faudrait rassembler tout le monde. À chaque fois que nous nous séparons en petits groupes, nous rencontrons des ennemis."*


----------



## Gez (Oct 22, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> À la suggestion d'Altran, Michael répond : *«Quelle porte J voulez-vous aller explorer M. du Lac ?»*




*« Je voulais dire U, excusez-moi, j'ai confondu ces runes. C'est que je ne connais pas l'alphabet gnome, moi, et tout ces symboles se ressemblent, c'est malpratique. »*

On entend venant de la pièce où se trouvent Naline et Mitaine un grognement bougon accueillant ce propos, suivi de:

*« Au lieu de dire des dire des sottises, regardez, j'ai trouvé encore un autre passage. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 24, 2004)

Alors qu'Imay et Valishan discutent des trouvailles de la gnome au fond du couloir avec Nárin, le reste du groupe va voir ce que Naline a trouvé. Le passage secret donne sur ce qu'il semble être un autre dortoir. Quatre lits de camps sont alignés le long du mur nord avec des petits coffres à leur pieds. Une armoire est placée sur le mur en face. 

 Tout semble n'avoir été jamais dérangé depuis l'abandon de Jzadirune. Une épaisse couche de poussière recouvre tous les meubles et l'air a une forte odeur de moisissure.

 Il y a une porte dans le coin en face du passage secret. La rune, identifiée par les gnomes comme étant la lettre «R», est taillée dans son centre.


----------



## Gez (Oct 24, 2004)

Naline ouvre prudemment l'armoire, son bouclier sur le bras gauche, pour repousser d'éventuels vêtements pris de folie, et en inspecte le contenu s'il ne se passe rien d'alarmant.
*« Si nous avions une clef R, nous pourrions voir ce qu'il y a derrière la barricade sans avoir à la démonter.  »*


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 24, 2004)

"Cette huile transparente est magique" mentionna Diero à Naline. "Elle émet une forte aura de transmutation, mais c'est tout ce que je puis en dire pour l'instant. Il faudra se tenter à la boire où à l'identifier d'une autre manière."

Puis, Diero aida Naline à fouiller les paillasses et les coffres dans l'espoir de trouver un clé "R". "Je crois aussi que nous devrions nous assurer de pouvoir utiliser cette porte si jamais on nous force dans cette direction. Je ne voudrais pas être pris dans un cul-de-sac une autre fois".


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 24, 2004)

Tout le monde reteint son souffle alors que Naline ouvrait la porte de l'armoire. Le souvenir de ces chiffons hantés frais à l'esprits de tous. La charnière grinçante ne fit qu'exacerber la tension qui régnait dans la pièce. Un nuage de poussière s'éleva irritant le nez des personnes debout non loin. Naline et Mitaine éternuèrent faisant sursauter les autres. Puis secouant l'air, question de voir ce qu'il avait à l'intérieur, Naline ne put que constater que l'armoire avait été vidée il y a de cela bien longtemps.

 Diero, quant à lui, ne put s'empêcher d'éternuer alors que la poussière et les mites étaient soulevées par ses recherches.  Il n'eut guère plus de chance que Naline alors que les coffres et les paillasses étaient également vides.


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2004)

_Imay_
*"Puisque cette pièce ne mène nulle part pour l'instant, nous devrions peut-être commencer par la suggestion d'Altran: la pièce su nord de la porte U?"*

_Valishan_
*"D'accord, mais il vaudrait mieux vérifier s'il n'y a pas d'autres passages secrets dans cette nouvelle pièce, puisqu'ils pullulent dans ce coin."*


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 25, 2004)

À la suggestion de Valishan, Nárin observe les nombreux murs de la pièce qu'ils viennent de découvrir. S'ils ne trouvent rien, il donne son accord à l'exploration de la pièce derrière la porte U. 

Nárin répond aussi à Naline. *"Mais pas b'soin de la clef 'R'. J'suis sûr que moi et l'frère Michael, on peut la défaire c'tte barricade sans trop problèmes."*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 25, 2004)

L'examen de la barricade par l'oeil expert de Nárin lui révèle qu'elle a été construite depuis peu.  Le muret est fait d'un bois sec mais solide, possiblement du chêne.  Des pieux d'acier enfoncés dans le plancher et dans les murs la tiens en place.  Il serait possible de la défoncer, mais ce ne serait pas discret.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 26, 2004)

Voyant qu'il n'y avait rien d'intéressant dans la nouvelles pièce, Altran fit demi-tour pour aller explorer la grande salle dans le tunnel à gauche.   Un examen sommaire de la porte qui donnait dans le couloir lui avait indiqué qu'elle portait une rune, «Z» ou était-ce «J», bref que la salle était fermée.  Heureusement, les sombres créatures qui occupaient aujourd'hui Jzadirune avait contourné la porte en creusant un tunnel dans le mur nord de la pièce.

 La salle était irrégulière, un espèce de grand Z au plafond très haut.  De la ferraille était éparpillée un peu partout dans la pièce.  Au centre, se tenait un squelette de métal d'environ 1,5 mètre de haut.  La construction, une sorte d'automate, avait quatre jambes et un bras qui se terminait en un coins denté.  L'autre bras était amputé et rien dans la pièce ne ressemblait au membre manquant.

 Les coins de la pièce étaient encombrés de poussière et de toile d'araignées.  De la rocaille était empliée à côté des deux tunnels qui débouchaient dans la pièce.  Un était celui par lequel Altran était entré, l'autre se perdait rapidement dans l'obscurité et semblait tourné vers la gauche, vers l'est.

 Pendant ce temps, l'examen de la nouvelle pièce par Diero, Nárin et Naline n'avait rien révélé.  Pendant que Valishan et Imay montainent la garde, Nárin alla rejoindre Altran l'informé de l'impasse dans laquelle ils semblaient se trouver.  Si les compagnons désiraient emprunter le couloir ou la chambre, il allait falloir défoncer des portes ou des murs.  À moins que quelqu'un ne trouve une autre clé...


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 26, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"On peut peut-'tre fouiller cett'pièce en attendant les autres. Ce drôle de squelette métallique m'inspire pas trop confiance. Ça pourrait être un autre piège de gnome... On devrait s'en tenir loin."* dit Nárin à Altran. Nárin se met tout de même à la recherche de quelquechose de précieux ou d'un passage secret. Il reste loin du fameux squelette.


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 26, 2004)

Diero, déçu de sa recherche, s'interroge sur ce que font les autres membres du groupe. Il va rejoindre Nàrin et Altran dans la grande salle. À la vue du squelette de métal il se demande tout haut, "Si cette automate contenait une clé, comme celui que nous avons terrassé hier..." et il se met à fouiller la carcasse.

_[HJ: Jet de fouille = 7 + 2 =9]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 27, 2004)

Diero, Altran et Nárin fouillent la salle de fond en comble, le nain prenant soin de garder ses distances du squelette de l'automate.  Diero n'a pas les mêmes craintes que son nouveau compagnon.  Son examen de la structure lui laisse croire que c'est un projet qui n'a jamais été fini.  Il révèle également que l'automate ressemble fort probablement à celui que les compagnons on rencontré il y a plusieurs heures déjà.





 Cela lui semble pourtant si loin...

 Altran pour sa part découvre les restes d'un établis dans un coins.  La table a été fracassée et le bois autrefois sec est aujourd'hui pourri.  Quelques vieux outils rouillés traînent encore ici et là.

 Nárin quant à lui se charge de fouiller les décombres.  Un peu partout sur le plancher, il y a des engrenages, de morceaux de ferraille, des pièces servaient probablement à la construction des automates.  La pièce la plus intéressante est un énorme bras se terminant par une énorme pince.  Autrement, il n'y a rien de valeur dans cette pièce.


----------



## Julie (Oct 27, 2004)

Imay et Valishan rejoignent également Altran et Narin. Ils examinent les murs de cette pièce  tout en se demandant pourquoi le plafond est si haut.

_[HJ: jet de fouille Imay 10+7=17 ; jet de fouille Valishan 18+3=21]_


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"Humm... que de la ferraille... C'est pas très intéressant. Heureusement, on peut contourner cette porte, au nord, par le tunnel creusé. On pourra aller là par la suite."*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 27, 2004)

La voie semblant sure, Imay et Valishan vont rejoindre Diero, Altran et Nárin.  Voyant que les trois fouillent les décombres, ils y joignent leurs efforts.  Malheureusement, rien de nouveau est dévoilé.  La pièce a été saccagée ou vidée de tout contenu utile ou intéressant.  Pas d'autre issues que les deux portes et les deux tunnels.  Que de la ferraille et des restes de tables en bois.


----------



## Gez (Oct 27, 2004)

Après son observation déçue de la salle secrète, et avoir mis à jour sa carte, Naline remarque:
*« Il y a une grande pièce dans le coin nord-ouest. Sauf présence d'autres passages secrets -- il faudra inspecter chacune de ces niches dans le couloir -- il nous faudra faire demi-tour pour voir ailleurs, je pense aux alentours de cette grande salles aux lumières dansantes, ou forcer la barricade. »*

Après un instant de réflexion:
*« Certains d'entre vous doivent mieux connaître que moi les métiers des armes. Quel côté est cette barrière censée protéger, celui d'en face, contre des gens venant d'ici, ou l'inverse ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 28, 2004)

À la demande de Naline, Michaël examine la barricade.  Après quelques instants, il se tourne vers la gnome : *«Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense les autres, mais je suis d'avis que la barricade sert à garder quelque chose de l'autre côté.  Regardez comment les pieux sont entrés à angle pour supporter une pression sur le mur.  C'est un peu comme si on avait arc-boutté le mur pour le supporter.»*

 Pendant ce temps, Fario et Féllian examinent les alcoves.  Au bout d'un moment, ils rejoignent Naline et Michaël et Fario décrit ce qu'ils ont vu.  *«Le corridore débouche sur une grande salle.  Nous n'y sommes pas pénétrés alors pour ce qui est de son contenu, il faudra voir.  Par contre, il y a trois autres alcoves avec des structures similaires à celle examiné par Imay un peu plus tôt.  Les autre sont vides.  Nous n'avons pas trouvé de passage secrets.  Cependant, il y a un tunnel qui débouche dans la dernière alcove à droite.  Il se termine en T.  Nous n'avons l'avons pas exploré.  Allez-savoir où il débouche.»*

 Michaël écoute attentivement Fario, puis il répond : *«Je crois que nous devrions aller rejoindre les autres.  Ils ont peut-être trouvé autre chose dans la grande pièce.  Qu'en dites-vous ?»*


----------



## Julie (Oct 28, 2004)

Lorsque le groupe est réuni, Imay suggère: *"Je crois que la prochaine étape logique serait d'examiner la grande salle avant de s'avanturer dans le tunel qui débouche sur une alcove. Qui sait, peut-être pourrons nous accéder à la salle centrale par ce tunel?"*

En arrière pensée, Imay se demande toujours à quoi peuvent bien servir les mécanismes au fond des alcoves...


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 29, 2004)

Julie said:
			
		

> Lorsque le groupe est réuni, Imay suggère: *"Je crois que la prochaine étape logique serait d'examiner la grande salle avant de s'avanturer dans le tunel qui débouche sur une alcove. Qui sait, peut-être pourrons nous accéder à la salle centrale par ce tunel?"*



*"Bon d'accord, allons-y!"* et, sur ce, Nárin s'aventure dans le tunnel pour rejoindre la pièce qui se situe de l'autre côté de la porte 'Z'.


----------



## Gez (Oct 30, 2004)

Altran:  *« Ces tunnels sont fort étroits et mal-pratiques si on rencontre des ennemis dans la grande salle. Peut-être vaudrait-il mieux se scinder en deux ou trois groupes, un qui passerait par le sud, un qui passerait par le couloir aux alcôves, et éventuellement, un qui passerait par le tunnel nord. Ainsi, nous pourrions encercler d'éventuels ennemis, au lieu de nous retrouver coincé en file indienne, comme ce fut le cas lors de ce combat contre le monstre métallique qui tua Thrin. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 30, 2004)

L'idée d'aborder la salle par trois côté différents avait plû à la majorité du groupe. Il n'en fallait pas plus pour que les équipes se forment et que chacune parte explorer son accès. Imay et Naline, étant les plus petites du groupe, avaient choisi le tunnel. Valishan avait choisi de les accompagner. Michael, Narine et Altran avaient décider d'accéder à la chambre par le couloir derrière la porte «Z». Finalement, Diero et les deux-demi elfes avaient pris l'accès par le couloir des alcoves.

 La salle était vaste et emplies de débris. Des tables brisées et des chaises rompues couvraient le plancher. Parmis les débris, les compagnons pouvaient voir des centaines de petits engrenages en bois et en métal qui s'étaient échappés de caisses fracassées. Dans un coins, un monticule de pierres plus grand que Naline et Imay était amassé.

 Le compagnons remarquèrent également deux énormes ventilateurs accroché au plafond à environ 6 mètres au-dessus de leur tête. Deux courroies d'entraînement disparaissaient dans les murs de chaque côté du passage est. Tout le méchanisme était couvert de toiles d'arraignées, indiquant que les ventilateurs n'avaient pas servis depuis longtemps.

 Au centre de la pièce se tenait une grande forme irrégulière couverte d'une grande toile grise. La forme avait environ 1,5 mètre de haut par autant de large.


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2004)

Imay sorti son arbalète et se déplaça légèrement vers le sud afin de laisser Naline entrer dans la pièce.
*"Je n'ai aucunement confiance en cette forme recouverte de toile. Les meubles sont brisés, il semble y avoir eu un combat dans cette pièce."
"Si cette structure bouge, je tire dessus," *pensa-t-elle.

Valishan prépara également son arc tout en surveillant étroitement la toile pour le moindre mouvement.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 1, 2004)

Nárin hoche la tête en direction d'Imay puis prépare sa hache. *"Préparez-vous, j'vais jeter un petit coup d'oeil en dessous de cette toile."* Sans un autre mot, il s'avance et soulève légèrement un des coin de cette toile.


----------



## Gez (Nov 2, 2004)

Mitaine, sentant l'appréhension du groupe, inspecte les odeurs qui se dégagent de la toile, en s'approchant lentement.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 2, 2004)

Mitaine s'approche de la toile et se met aussitôt à grogner. La tension est palpable dans l'air alors que Nárin soulève la toile d'une main, tenant sa fidèle hache de l'autre.  C'est un autre automate qui se cache dessous.  Une automate avec des poings en forme de pieux, comme les deux autres que les compagnons ont déjà rencontré.

 Sur leurs gardes, les compagnons pointes leurs armes sur la masse d'acier.  Les lanceurs de sorts se tiennent prêts à faire leurs incantations.

 Puis soudainement, la machine s'active.  Elle se redresse sur ses pattes, les bras se lèvent et elle s'approche agressivement de Nárin.

_[HJ : Étant donné que tout le monde était sur ses gardes, il n'y a pas de ronde de surprise.  J'aurais donc besoin d'un jet d'initiative de tous.  De plus, pour Naline et Imay, j'aurais besoin d'un jet de détection.  Merci.

 Initiative :_

_Féllian et Fario 22_

_Pulvérisateur 20_

_Michael 11]
_


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 2, 2004)

*Nárin*

Intiative: 1+1=2 (oups ...)

N'étant pas avec les compagnons lors de leur première confrontation avec une de ces machines, Nárin est vraiment surpris par la soudaine attaque du pulvérisateur. Lorsque viendra son tour, il va équipper son bouclier (s'il ne pouvait pas soulever la toile avec) et frapper son assaillant avec sa hache, espérant que la lame puisse pénétrer sa cuirasse.

Attaque: 4+6=10 (re oups...)
HJ: pas chanceux ce matin ...


----------



## Gez (Nov 2, 2004)

_[HJ: Initiatives: Altran: 6+2=8, Crista: 11+3=14, Mitaine: 15+4=19, Naline 10+2=12.]_

Mitaine effrayée par le monstre de métal, fait un pas de placement vers le sud, pour être vraiment dans le dos de la créature tournée vers Nárin, et tente de mordre l'automate.

_[HJ: Attaque sur la défensive: 19-4 (défensive) +2 (tenaille) +1=18, dégâts éventuels: 3.]_

Crista reste sagement cachée dans les vêtements d'Altran.

Naline _[HJ: Détection 8+3=11]_ se dirige pour être aux côtés de Nárin, pour pouvoir le soigner rapidement au cas où, puis frappe la créature de sa serpe. _[HJ: Attaque 13+0, dégâts très éventuels 3-1=2]_

Altran, face à cet chose, se dit 
*« tant pis »* et incante un dernier _projectile magique_ _[HJ: 4+1=5]_.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 2, 2004)

[HJ: Ouf... j'ai de la difficulté à être ponctuel ces temps-ci... :\ ]

[Initiative = 2 + 4 = 6]

Diero, peu surpris par l'animation de la machine, se déplace auprès des combattants mais tente de rester hors de portée des coups de l'automate. Ayant épuisé la plupart de ses sorts offensifs efficace contre cette créature de métal, il se tient prêt à soigner tout camarade blessé.  Il lui reste bien un feu grégeois, mais il hésite à s'en servir étant donné le risque pour ses amis.


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2004)

_Imay [initiative 19+6=25]_ 
*"Mon arbalète sera probablement inutile contre cet automate, mais je vais essayer quand-même"* dit-elle en se déplaçant de trois pas vers l'ouest avant de tirer. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 12+4-4=12, dégâts 8+0=8, jet de détection 19+6=25]_

_Valishan [initiative 11+7=18]_
Valishan avance de deux pas pour se placer aux côtés de Imay et tire sur l'automate. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 14+5-4=15, dégâts, 8+0=8]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 3, 2004)

_[HJ : Initiative :_ 

_Imay 25_
_Féllian et Fario 22_ 
_Pulvérisateur 20_
_Mitaine 19_ 
_Valishan 18
_ 
_Crista 14_ 
_Naline 12
_ 
_Michael 11_
_Altran 8_ 
_Diero 6
_ 
_Nárin 2]_ 
 Les compagnons s'élancent rapidement à l'attaque de l'automate. Crocs, haches, flèches et carreaux fusent de toute part.  Le son de l'acier frappant l'acier résonne dans la pièce caverneuse.  Mais les attaques des compagnons semblent inefficaces contre la cuirasse de l'automate.  Les carreaux se brisent, les flèches s'écrasent, les crocs et les haches ne font que glisser sur l'acier.

 L'automate, quant à lui, se concentre sur le nain qu'il a en face de lui.  Ignorant ses autres adversaires.  Il lève les bras et les abats violament sur les épaules de Nárin.  Ce dernier ne peut s'empêcher de fléchir les genoux sous l'impact _[HJ : jet d'attaque 26, dégâts 6 pv]._

 Puis, un éclair ésotérique jaillit et un projectile heurte l'automate.  L'automate s'arrête un instant et se retourne en direction d'Altran.  L'ensorcelleur a réussit à attirer son attention !

 Alors que la machine se retourne, Imay et Naline constatent deux mots qui sont taillés dans sa cuirasse : «vakna» et «soymn».  Ce sont des mots en Gnome qui signifient approximativement : réveil et sommeil.


----------



## Gez (Nov 4, 2004)

En apercevant ces mots, Naline se dit qu'il ne coûte rien d'essayer et crie *« soymn »* à haute et intelligible voix.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2004)

La petite voix de Naline retenti au-dessus du fracas du combat.  *«Soymn!»*  L'automate se redresse, replits ses bras et s'assoie.  Puis, il reste immobile.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 4, 2004)

Nárin grimace de douleur mais il poursuit ses attaques, avec encore plus d'ardeur. *"J'vais t'avoir, espèce de tas d'ferraille !"*

HJ: Il entre en rage si le pulvérisateur est encore en fonction à son tour.
Attaque: 1 (argghh...) + 8 = 9 (attaque ratée automatiquement)


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2004)

L'attaque de Nárin demeure inefficace malgré sa rage. Ses coups de haches ne font que glisser sur la cuirasse de l'automate qui demeure immobile et impassible. En fait, après s'être assis, il ne semble plus réagir à Nárin ou à qui que ce soit d'autre.

_[HJ : GPEKO, je vais considérer que coup comme un coup normal et non comme si Nárin avait utilisé une véritable «rage» quotidienne.  Je ne te ferais pas gaspiller ça... ]_


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 4, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> _[HJ : GPEKO, je vais considérer que coup comme un coup normal et non comme si Nárin avait utilisé une véritable «rage» quotidienne.  Je ne te ferais pas gaspiller ça... ]_



HJ: Merci, je n'ai pas vu ton message quand j'ai fait le mien ... De tout façon, je disais qu'il rageait seulement si l'automate était encore en fonction.


----------



## Gez (Nov 4, 2004)

Naline:

*« Chouette ! Ça a marché ! Maintenant que l'automate est bien sage, on est tranquille. Imay, penses-tu qu'il aura une clef comme le précédent ? Il faut vérifier ! »*

Avec ces mots, Naline se précipite pour inspecter le torse du robot.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 4, 2004)

*"Belle initiative, Mademoiselle Naline" * s'exclama Diero avec joie en voyant l'automate s'immobiliser. *"Espérons qu'il ne sera pas trop chatouilleux lorsque vous l'examinerez !"*

Sur ce, Diero s'approcha de Nàrin pour guérir ses blessures. Il implore Avméa  et il sent une douce énergie circuler dans ses mains, qu'il imposent sur le corps du nain.

_[HJ: Diero transforme un sort de détection des morts-vivants en sort de soins légers et il guérit 7 + 1 = 8 pv à Nàrin. Il ne lui reste plus qu'un sort possible de soins légers.]_


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2004)

*"Bien joué, mademoiselle Naline. Il faudra se souvenir de ça si jamais on rencontre un autre automate."* Imay aide Naline à fouiller l'automate. _[HJ jet d'aide 17]_
*"Lorsque nous aurons terminé de fouiller cet automate, je suggère que nous allions explorer les tunels au nord, Il semble y avoir un réseau très bien développé dans ce coin. J'ai nettement l'impression que l'on s'approche de notre but."*


----------



## Gez (Nov 5, 2004)

Les joues roses, Naline répond : *« Je vous en prie, appelez-moi juste Naline, voyons. Je vais me prendre pour une damoiselle de la haute, sinon. »*
Puis part inspecter l'automate, aidée par Imay. _[HJ: Fouille 13+2 (aide)+5=20.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 5, 2004)

Rapidement, les deux gnomes se mettent à démonter l'automate et à en explorer le contenu.  Malheureusement, elles ne découvrent aucune clé.  Par contre, le coeur de l'automate est un grand spinelle bleu.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 5, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin reste près de l'automane, la hache encore prête à frapper au moindre signe agressif. Il est tellement concentré sur l'automate qu'il ne remarque Diero que lorsque son sort est terminé. *"Ah ... Merci pour c'tte guérison, Diero, mais il vaudrait p'têt' mieux garder vot' magie sacrée pour des vrais blessés. C'était juste une égratignure."*


----------



## Gez (Nov 5, 2004)

En voyant la gemme, Naline s'exclame 
*« Jolie pierre. Je me demande si l'on pourrait tenter d'utiliser cet automate, s'il obéirait à d'autres ordres donnés en gnome. J'ai presque envie de le tenter. Il suffit de le réveiller, de lui dire de faire quelque chose -- ces bras rotatifs doivent servir à creuser, on pourrait donc franchir des murs, volatiliser la barricade, et ainsi de suite. Sinon, on le rendort tout de suite en criant Soymn, et on lui retire son coeur pour qu'un ennemi ne le remette pas en état. Qu'en pensez-vous ? »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 6, 2004)

*"Ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer. Mais il faudrait décider des commandes que l'on veut essayer avant de le réanimer. Du style: creuse, avance, recule, reste..."*


----------



## Gez (Nov 8, 2004)

*« D'abord, voir ce qu'il peut faire. Eloignez-vous tous de quelques pas, personne devant lui, compris ? Vakna! Befordra! »*

Si l'automate se lève et avance, au bout de quelques pas, Naline, satisfaite, lui ordonne _Anhalt! Soymn!_ pour lui faire retrouver son état de veille.

Si l'automate n'obéit pas à l'ordre d'avancer, et se dirige vers quelqu'un ou fait quoique ce soit d'autre que ce qui est demandé, Naline lui crie _Soymn_ sans attendre.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 8, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"C't'un vrai plan de gnome, utiliser cette machine! C'est p'têt' juste assez fou pour marcher par contre."*

Si Naline réussi à controler l'automate, Nárin rajoute: *"Et bien, il semble qu'on a trouvé un nouvel allié. S'il peut creuser les murs comme vous l'pensez, il a pas grand chose qui va nous arrêter!"*


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 8, 2004)

"Décidément, l'inventivité de votre peuple me surprend de plus en plus Naline" ajouta Diero. "Votre idée est excellente! En autant que cette machine vous écoute. Elle ferait une alliée de taille à en juger par la difficulté que nous avons eu à abattre la première. Par contre, si nous pouvons la contrôler, il y a fort à parier que nos ennemis pourront la retourner aussi aisément contre nous."

Sur ses gardes, Diero s'éloigne suffisamment de l'automate pour que Naline ait le temps de l'arrêter avant qu'il ne l'atteigne, fusse-t-il pris par l'envie de s'attaquer à lui.


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2004)

Imay et Valishan reculent jusqu'à l'entrée du tunel afin de se tenir à l'écart de l'automate.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 9, 2004)

Tout le monde est appréhensif à l'idée de voir l'automate bouger à nouveau.  Arme à la main, ils se placent sur la défensive, sans le perdre de vue.  Lorsque tout le monde est prêt, Naline appelle l'automate : *«Vakna !»*.

Immédiatement, l'automate se lève sur ses pattes.  Naline lui donne alors son deuxième ordre : *«Befordra !»*.  L'automate, semble obéir à Naline alors qu'il prend quelques pas en avant.

Satisfaite, Naline lui ordonne de s'arrêter.  L'automate obéi aussitôt.


----------



## Gez (Nov 9, 2004)

*« Oui ! L'exploration va pouvoir aller plus vite, maintenant. On va fouiller ces couloirs, je passe devant pour diriger la machine devant nous. Et ne vous inquiétez pas, Frère Diéro, si des ennemis savent comment commander l'automate, nous aussi. Rappelez-vous tous, pour l'arrêter, il suffit de crier "SOYMN!" -- vous voyez, c'est simple. »*


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 9, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin tente de répéter le mot de commande pour arrêter l'automate. *"Soaimne? Soyme? Pas facile à prononcer ton truc."* Il regarde le tunnel au nord. "*Bon, assez perdu d'temps. Imay s'en occupera si vous n'pouvez plus le faire. On poursuit l'exploiration? La machine pourrait passer d'vant."*


----------



## Gez (Nov 10, 2004)

Altran, habitué par ses incantations à prononcer exactement des mots étranges, reprend Nárin:
*« Soymn, avec "oy" comme dans "hoï poloï" et "mn" comme dans "mnémotechnique" -- c'est simple. »*


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 11, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin respond à Altran. *"M'ssieur le mage, vous m'aidez pas vraiment en utilisant, dans vos exemples, des mots qui n'existent même pas... Bon qui sont ceux qui veulent explorer l'tunnel au nord?"* Nárin cesse alors de parler et se dirige vers l'embouchure du dit tunnel.

OOC: Nárin est pas celui avec le vocabulaire le plus élevé   .


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 11, 2004)

*Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie III [Full]*

Étant donné que la limite de 500 réponses pour un fil de discussion a été dépassée, je demanderai aux joueurs de bien vouloir affichers leurs prochaines actions dans ce fil.

 Merci,


----------

